# PTE Academic



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anybody tried the PTE Academic test. I'm just curious since we got my wife's results from her second IELTS attempt and it is not very encouraging.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All,

Me and my friend appeared for the PTE Academic exam today and for me it was very difficult as I did not practice the test (I guess I was a bit over confident). The results will be out next week(Friday). Will update you once I get the results. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*PTE Score*

Hi All,

I got my score today at I scored a total of 69 ie. L:69 R:66 S:72 W:70 really surprised to see my score in 24 hours. Planning to re appear the test after 2 weeks as I need 79 in each band for 20 points. Now I have to practice a lot. :boxing:


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my score today at I scored a total of 69 ie. L:69 R:66 S:72 W:70 really surprised to see my score in 24 hours. Planning to re appear the test after 2 weeks as I need 79 in each band for 20 points. Now I have to practice a lot. :boxing:


Hi vijendra,

Do you know the date when PTE academic score will be accepted by Australia immigration department as its said from november 2014 but not given date?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Srilatha said:


> Hi vijendra,
> 
> Do you know the date when PTE academic score will be accepted by Australia immigration department as its said from november 2014 but not given date?


I don't know the dates and also DIBP has not mentioned about the dates but I have still appeared for the test as it will be a rush in Nov when the dates are out.


----------



## sultanshah (Jun 2, 2013)

this test will only be accepted for student visas..not immigration visas


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

sultanshah said:


> this test will only be accepted for student visas..not immigration visas


Please go through this link http://www.immi.gov.au/news/pages/aelt.aspx


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Please go through this link Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants


Hi Vijendra, 

you got your result in just 24 hours, how quick they are.....

is it online test and which level I have to take?

thanks


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Vijendra,
> 
> you got your result in just 24 hours, how quick they are.....
> 
> ...


Hi Mandy

It is an online computer based test, from what I have gathered.

Yes, 75% of the students get their results within 48 hours of the test.

Test dates are available as early as a week.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Vijendra,
> 
> you got your result in just 24 hours, how quick they are.....
> 
> ...


Its an online test. The only problem is u have to pay for the practice test. Which is $35. Not enough material available online... I guess u need to do a lot of reading and writing. Read any Chetan Bhagat book I am sure you can score at least 7 by reading those books. 
Call up your bank or any call center and speak in English. If you are still unable to catch up with your speaking approach an English professor. I am sure they will help u but they will charge u. Check with the British Council in your city. For listening watch English movies with English subtitles

Regarding your question about the points. My current score will get me 10 points but I want 20 points so will be appearing again for the test in November.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Your score is very good, you can get 10 points from these scores. did you take IELTS? how difficulties can you compare between those kinds of test?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

haisergeant said:


> Your score is very good, you can get 10 points from these scores. did you take IELTS? how difficulties can you compare between those kinds of test?


Well i did appear for IELTS 2 years ago and I find PTE to be a bit difficult because one needs to be really active... If u don't say a word in 3 seconds for speaking then the question is marked completed and u score 0 for that question.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

so your speech would be recorded and evaluated by an examiner or computer?

I took the IELTS test but fail to score 7 for each band, will reappear again in the end of this year. Can I ask your previous IELTS score?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

haisergeant said:


> so your speech would be recorded and evaluated by an examiner or computer?
> 
> I took the IELTS test but fail to score 7 for each band, will reappear again in the end of this year. Can I ask your previous IELTS score?


Its evaluated by the computer. My IELTS score was L7 R6.5 W 7.5 S7


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> It is an online computer based test, from what I have gathered.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dear, 

Do I need to book PTE academic test for immigration?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Dear,
> 
> Do I need to book PTE academic test for immigration?


You will have options of PTE Academic/IELTS/TOEFL from November 2014 onwards as all these will be accepted.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> You will have options of PTE Academic/IELTS/TOEFL from November 2014 onwards as all these will be accepted.


there are different kind of level in exam. Which I have to select? Like PTE-A...
And how to book exam date?


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

vijendra said:


> I don't know the dates and also DIBP has not mentioned about the dates but I have still appeared for the test as it will be a rush in Nov when the dates are out.


Hi vijendra, 

What is your occupation in SOL list?


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> there are different kind of level in exam. Which I have to select? Like PTE-A...
> And how to book exam date?


There are 2 types. PTE Academic and PTE General. You have to select PTE Academic.

You need to register in Pearson website to book the exam.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

vijendra said:


> Its an online test. The only problem is u have to pay for the practice test. Which is $35. Not enough material available online... I guess u need to do a lot of reading and writing. Read any Chetan Bhagat book I am sure you can score at least 7 by reading those books.
> Call up your bank or any call center and speak in English. If you are still unable to catch up with your speaking approach an English professor. I am sure they will help u but they will charge u. Check with the British Council in your city. For listening watch English movies with English subtitles
> 
> Regarding your question about the points. My current score will get me 10 points but I want 20 points so will be appearing again for the test in November.


Hi Vijendra,
is there any resource material that can help us for the preparation? I appeared twice for IELTS but each time I got 5.5 in reading. Need your help bro.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

savioanbu said:


> Has anybody tried the PTE Academic test. I'm just curious since we got my wife's results from her second IELTS attempt and it is not very encouraging.


My situation is almost like u do. u can visit this link for PTE Academic.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ademic.html?nocache=1413188834777#post5453354


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Srilatha said:


> Hi vijendra,
> 
> What is your occupation in SOL list?


Its 2613- I am into Automation testing but as my Masters is minor i require 5 years of exp. So will apply for ACS in March again.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

adnanvb said:


> Hi Vijendra,
> is there any resource material that can help us for the preparation? I appeared twice for IELTS but each time I got 5.5 in reading. Need your help bro.


There is an online practice test which will cost you $35. You can try that. Also check out the PTE website there is loads of info over there.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Its 2613- I am into Automation testing but as my Masters is minor i require 5 years of exp. So will apply for ACS in March again.


Hi Vijendra, 

Do you have preparation material for PTE? 

Or where from I can get that?

Thanks


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

This pdf might be useful a bit.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vijendra said:


> I don't have preparation material for PTE and you will rarely find PTE material. Check out this link Preparation > Pearson . You may be able to find something useful.


Thanks Vije,

However, I am going to book a test date? Is there any levels of the test for migration process or I can simply book the date and sit in the test?

thanks


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Vije,
> 
> However, I am going to book a test date? Is there any levels of the test for migration process or I can simply book the date and sit in the test?
> 
> thanks


Book a test for PTE academic and sit for the test. There is no level as such. Passport is mandatory for the test and also a photocopy of your first and last page of passport is to be submitted at the exam center.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Vije,
> 
> However, I am going to book a test date? Is there any levels of the test for migration process or I can simply book the date and sit in the test?
> 
> thanks


Hi Mandy,
So when u r gonna book the test date? How r u taking the preparation?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Book a test for PTE academic and sit for the test. There is no level as such. Passport is mandatory for the test and also a photocopy of your first and last page of passport is to be submitted at the exam center.


Great !! 

Thanks Dear


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> Hi Mandy,
> So when u r gonna book the test date? How r u taking the preparation?


Hi mate, 

within one or 2 days I will book the seat, hopefully 27th dec....
I do not have preparation material, thinking to buy that PTE academic book. 

what about you?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Folks,

Even I'm considering PTE Academic, to prove my mother's functional english (she is a dependent applicant).

I plan to visit the nearest British Council Library over the weekend (can't get time off work during the week) to see if they have relevant practice material. 

If not, I'll end up ordering a book too.


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> within one or 2 days I will book the seat, hopefully 27th dec....
> I do not have preparation material, thinking to buy that PTE academic book.
> ...


Same as you. I found a link (PTE Academic Reading test 1 - Multiple choice cloze test). U can have a look. u have any skype id.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

adnanvb said:


> Same as you. I found a link (PTE Academic Reading test 1 - Multiple choice cloze test). U can have a look. u have any skype id.


yes I have mandeep.b1


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*TOEFL iBT*

Dear members,

I would also recommend you to please go through TOEFL iBT as it is also accepted by DIBP.


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Dear members,
> 
> I would also recommend you to please go through TOEFL iBT as it is also accepted by DIBP.


Hi Vijendra/friends,

I have registered for PTE Academic exam on 17 Oct just to try it once but I am not familiar with the exam format especially writing part
Can anyone please send me the material to my emialid [email protected] drop me ur contact nos also so that I will call u n clear my queries

It is very urgent ...I have only one day to prepare

Thanks,
Ramsy


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

ramsy said:


> hi vijendra/friends,
> 
> i have registered for pte academic exam on 17 oct just to try it once but i am not familiar with the exam format especially writing part
> can anyone please send me the material to my emialid [email protected] drop me ur contact nos also so that i will call u n clear my queries
> ...


mailed you


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Ramsy, here is an another link PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Let us know your experience once you are done with your test.

@Mandy - Can you send them to my email id too - [email protected].

Thank you
Yogesh


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

sultanshah said:


> this test will only be accepted for student visas..not immigration visas


<PM> It is accepted for migration visas also


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

ramsy said:


> Hi Vijendra/friends,
> 
> I have registered for PTE Academic exam on 17 Oct just to try it once but I am not familiar with the exam format especially writing part
> Can anyone please send me the material to my emialid [email protected] drop me ur contact nos also so that I will call u n clear my queries
> ...


Hello Ramsy,

Good day, I have seen your location as Bangalore, have you booked your exam in Bangalore? do you have the center details?.

Are the dates available for the exam in early nov?

Thanks


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

pbalavinod_s said:


> Hello Ramsy,
> 
> Good day, I have seen your location as Bangalore, have you booked your exam in Bangalore? do you have the center details?.
> 
> ...



Yes I booked it in Bangalore.It is available in November.


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

How much does PTE academic cost ?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

GinjaNINJA said:


> How much does PTE academic cost ?


Around INR 9400


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

This exam is very tiring and intense...Reading and speaking is by far more difficult than IELTS. Problem with listening is thete are too many questions to answer. Writing is touch easy. You can't pause during speaking bcoz microphone will turn off if pause of 3 seconds is detected and instantly next speaking question will appear on screen. No time to relax and gather your breath back.

Overall i would rate this exam 15-20% more harder than IELTS. If you are strong in Reading,speaking and listening but need better score in writing then this test is for you. but if its other way round then better to stick with IELTS!!


----------



## adnanvb (Jan 17, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> This exam is very tiring and intense...Reading and speaking is by far more difficult than IELTS. Problem with listening is thete are too many questions to answer. Writing is touch easy. You can't pause during speaking bcoz microphone will turn off if pause of 3 seconds is detected and instantly next speaking question will appear on screen. No time to relax and gather your breath back.
> 
> Overall i would rate this exam 15-20% more harder than IELTS. If you are strong in Reading,speaking and listening but need better score in writing then this test is for you. but if its other way round then better to stick with IELTS!!


Hi mate, did you appear for PTE? if so, then may I know ur score?


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Danav,

Is the 3 second time limit you are talking about is at the start or even in the middle. What I have read is, when you don't start speaking in the first 3 seconds it will move to next question. But, I haven't seen anywhere about this limit of 3 seconds even in the middle of speaking. 

Regards,
Yogesh


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

padmayogesh said:


> Danav,
> 
> Is the 3 second time limit you are talking about is at the start or even in the middle. What I have read is, when you don't start speaking in the first 3 seconds it will move to next question. But, I haven't seen anywhere about this limit of 3 seconds even in the middle of speaking.
> 
> ...


Even if you don't speak for 3 seconds in the middle of recording the question is marked completed.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

ginjaninja said:


> how much does pte academic cost ?


inr 9350


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ielts,pte,toffel,gre*



mandy2137 said:


> mailed you


<PM> Hi Mandy, can you also email the book on [email protected]


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> <pm> hi mandy, can you also email the book on [email protected]


done


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> done


Please send me also mandy. At [email protected]


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Mailed


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Mailed


Thanks bro received. 

Guys just an update from my side, visited the British library in my area and they did not have any books on PEARSON, only IELTS. 

I then approached edwise international education consultants (for India their name appears on Pearson website as official coaching partners). They offered me coaching, but I said I just want access to resources, they were hesitant initiatially but eventually agreed! I have to register with them for rs 850 and I will have access to all the resources they have!! 

For people in India, edwise can be a very useful option, instead of spending $$.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Vijendra,

I went through the practice tests using the link given on this thread. The writing test seems to be a guessing game. There is a passage with blanks and a field to input words and hit the 'guess' button. Please let me know if there is another way to do this test.

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Vijendra,
> 
> I went through the practice tests using the link given on this thread. The writing test seems to be a guessing game. There is a passage with blanks and a field to input words and hit the 'guess' button. Please let me know if there is another way to do this test.
> 
> ...


Its not a guessing game. First I also thought its a guessing game but you actually need to type what's in your mind(related to the topic). Check with Edwise as mentioned by other members in the forum.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

vijendra said:


> Its not a guessing game. First I also thought its a guessing game but you actually need to type what's in your mind(related to the topic). Check with Edwise as mentioned by other members in the forum.



Thanks mate... will do that...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

could you please email me too? 

[email protected]

Many Thanks


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Ielts,pte,toffel,gre*



savioanbu said:


> Hi Vijendra,
> 
> I went through the practice tests using the link given on this thread. The writing test seems to be a guessing game. There is a passage with blanks and a field to input words and hit the 'guess' button. Please let me know if there is another way to do this test.
> 
> ...


<PM> I think it is only in the practise test....
The actual test is little different....

In actual test u have to write complete essay (Type in computer) same as IELTS....


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Its not a guessing game. First I also thought its a guessing game but you actually need to type what's in your mind(related to the topic). Check with Edwise as mentioned by other members in the forum.


Hi Vijendra,

would be glad if you can share pattern of test and question you have got like we share for ielts?


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Hi Vijendra,
> 
> would be glad if you can share pattern of test and question you have got like we share for ielts?


If you spend some time in the website, it has all the required information!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Thanks bro received.
> 
> Guys just an update from my side, visited the British library in my area and they did not have any books on PEARSON, only IELTS.
> 
> ...


Did you met them in person or phone registration was OK?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> mailed you


Hi Mandy, please email me the material too.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Did you met them in person or phone registration was OK?


Met in person!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

cancerianlrules said:


> Met in person!


Thx I also enquired about it but in Bangalore they said they do not provide pte training😣


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

There are many persons in Bangalore who give training for PTE.If u need the details pm me


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

ramsy said:


> There are many persons in Bangalore who give training for PTE.If u need the details pm me


There is a PTE Academic Official book available for about Rs.730 on Amazon. 

I think its a 2012 version, but should be good enough for practise.


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

Yes I think it is enough.I just checked the format of the exam and was able to clear it.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

cancerianlrules said:


> Please send me also mandy. At [email protected]


Please send me the book too at [email protected]


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

I have booked my PTE Academics for 7th of November in New Delhi, vry frustrated after giving IELTS 2 times and scoring almost perfect marks.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> I have booked my PTE Academics for 7th of November in New Delhi, vry frustrated after giving IELTS 2 times and scoring almost perfect marks.


What was your score across all modules ?


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

What is the main difference betwee two Ielts and PTE?
Is PTE is then Ielts or not?


----------



## kashifhameed45 (Aug 24, 2013)

kashifhameed45 said:


> What is the main difference betwee two Ielts and PTE?
> Is PTE easy campre toe Ielts or not


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

kashifhameed45 said:


> What is the main difference betwee two Ielts and PTE?
> Is PTE is then Ielts or not?


Let me google that for you


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> What was your score across all modules ?


In the 2 IELTS i got following
1 - L-8.5,R-8.5,W-6.5,S-8.5
2- L-8.5,R-9, W-8, S-6.5

I feel its intentional so i am not interested i giving IELTS anymore.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

ramsy said:


> Yes I booked it in Bangalore.It is available in November.


Hi ramsy/balavinod 
I m also from Blore. Plan to give the PTEA in Nov 1st week. Pls give me any suggestions/required tips.
hw was your exam /experience?
BR//
NAGA..


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi ramsy/balavinod
> I m also from Blore. Plan to give the PTEA in Nov 1st week. Pls give me any suggestions/required tips.
> hw was your exam /experience?
> BR//
> NAGA..


Hi Reddy
Could you please update your signature with your profile, IELTS scores etc. 
Regards


----------



## pbalavinod_s (Sep 16, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi ramsy/balavinod
> I m also from Blore. Plan to give the PTEA in Nov 1st week. Pls give me any suggestions/required tips.
> hw was your exam /experience?
> BR//
> NAGA..


Hello Naga,

I have not booked the exam( PTEA) , I have planned to take IELTS only in this month end..

thanks
Bala


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

I am going to to give my PTE exam on 14November...if anyone else has booked it or giving it before...please update with your date and result...thx


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

I am skeptical now. we are in november now and we din't heard anything from DIAC yet. generally they declare dates well in advance. I hope they don't rollback this decision.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> I am skeptical now. we are in november now and we din't heard anything from DIAC yet. generally they declare dates well in advance. I hope they don't rollback this decision.


It might be delayed but i am not sure if they are gonna roll it back....as they have already put the required marks on their website and assessing bodies like CPA and others are gonna start using it from 1Nov for assessment.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> It might be delayed but i am not sure if they are gonna roll it back....as they have already put the required marks on their website and assessing bodies like CPA and others are gonna start using it from 1Nov for assessment.


If you read the announcement it says, alternative exams WILL be accepted. Only a matter of time.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Mates,
Did any body heard info from DIBP about PETA/TOFEL IBT updates ,from when they will accept the these in November. :confused2:

BR//
Naga..


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mates,
> Did any body heard info from DIBP about PETA/TOFEL IBT updates ,from when they will accept the these in November. :confused2:
> 
> BR//
> Naga..


Still no news...but i had a talk with an agent he said...after 1Nov they will accept it


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi, Can any one share their PTE results with us ?

I have given IELTS 6 times and couldnt get 7 in each module...always missed by 0.5

Please suggest....


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

I have attempted for PTE-A on 1st Nov and got my result on 2nd Nov.
My scores are L:74, R:74, S:64, W:77 [ Missed by 1 point in Speaking to get 10 points ].

I haven't taken IELTS earlier, so can't comment much on which one is tougher or easier, but for someone who has appeared for IELTS, I would suggest to give it a try once.

I have bought a book online[on Amazon] to understand the pattern of exam and practiced for one week. The book comes with a CD which has 3 practice tests.

Regards
Yogesh


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

padmayogesh said:


> I have attempted for PTE-A on 1st Nov and got my result on 2nd Nov.
> My scores are L:74, R:74, S:64, W:77 [ Missed by 1 point in Speaking to get 10 points ].
> 
> I haven't taken IELTS earlier, so can't comment much on which one is tougher or easier, but for someone who has appeared for IELTS, I would suggest to give it a try once.
> ...


Hi Yogesh,
Good scores at first attempt it self, Unfortunately you short of 1 mark in speaking module. 

Could you please describe about your experience with PETA test and Tell me the book name which you bought from AMAZON web site.

Thanks in advance and all the best for your endeavors.

BR//
Naga..


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Naga !!

The book is "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack ". When I bought the book it was ~700 rupees and I am shocked to see today's price as 1500/-. Some how, I don't understand the pricing logic of these online stores.

Ya, I missed by 1 point. I was really unlucky there 

To be frank, after going through the practice tests, I feel PTE-A is not that difficult to understand and score [No, I am not saying this, as I got good marks in other modules]. As, some one quoted earlier in this thread, it tests your concentration levels. For someone who has attempted IELTS couple of times, this may be a little difficult pattern to get adjusted as everything is online, but the experiences of IELTS should help here in terms of Reading & Writing.

You may have to go through this link to understand the scoring pattern:
http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

Be informed about negative marking in 3 Item types and this PDF tells you about in which scenarios the negative marks are awarded.

Hope this helps !!

Cheers
Yogesh


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> I have attempted for PTE-A on 1st Nov and got my result on 2nd Nov.
> My scores are L:74, R:74, S:64, W:77 [ Missed by 1 point in Speaking to get 10 points ].
> 
> I haven't taken IELTS earlier, so can't comment much on which one is tougher or easier, but for someone who has appeared for IELTS, I would suggest to give it a try once.
> ...


Thats very decent score for the first time......i am planning to give PTE on 14Nov....1 of my friend gave his exam last month and received over all score of 85......even he has no idea how he got it....


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Yogesh,
> Good scores at first attempt it self, Unfortunately you short of 1 mark in speaking module.
> 
> Could you please describe about your experience with PETA test and Tell me the book name which you bought from AMAZON web site.
> ...


You can still get the same book on Rediff books for about 700/-....apart from tht its fairly expensive on all other places.

The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Thats very decent score for the first time......i am planning to give PTE on 14Nov....1 of my friend gave his exam last month and received over all score of 85......even he has no idea how he got it....


Thanks BretSavage. Even you have pretty decent scores except that 6.5 both the times.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

padmayogesh said:


> Thanks Naga !!
> 
> The book is "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack ". When I bought the book it was ~700 rupees and I am shocked to see today's price as 1500/-. Some how, I don't understand the pricing logic of these online stores.
> 
> ...


Hi Yogesh,
Thanks for info. As you stated , negative marking systems , little bothered me.
It would be for all sections ? Lemme check this PDF document for more details. 

I heard from many people , Speaking little tough and for every 3 Sec Microphone automatically off. Besides,the Writing sections is compared to IELTS writing. 

BR//
Naga..


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

I am also thinking about giving PTE academic.
There is an online site for online training too.

InterActive - Pearson Test of English - Online PTE Academic Course

Has anyone tried this ?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> You can still get the same book on Rediff books for about 700/-....apart from tht its fairly expensive on all other places.
> 
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack


Thanks buddy. Yesterday i ordered this book from Flipcart costing me 990 and now cancelled that order and ordered from Rediff books in 757 INR.

Once again thanks.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Good to know that guys getting good score in PTE in first attempt. The acceptance of PTE & TOFEL will definitely break the monopoly of IELTS. 

Any one knows when EOI will accept the PTE/TOFEL scores ? 

Today morning i checked on EOI and still they are accepting only IELTS & OET. 

Any idea ?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Thanks buddy. Yesterday i ordered this book from Flipcart costing me 990 and now cancelled that order and ordered from Rediff books in 757 INR.
> 
> Once again thanks.


Your welcome brother.....


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Good to know that guys getting good score in PTE in first attempt. The acceptance of PTE & TOFEL will definitely break the monopoly of IELTS.
> 
> Any one knows when EOI will accept the PTE/TOFEL scores ?
> 
> ...


I had a talk with 1 of agents in Delhi and he has told me that it will be done with in November itself and it wont be delayed.....we just need to wait for it:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> I had a talk with 1 of agents in Delhi and he has told me that it will be done with in November itself and it wont be delayed.....we just need to wait for it:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Ya...fingers crossed.....i have booked PTE for 15th November. Will update the my result here.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Ya...fingers crossed.....i have booked PTE for 15th November. Will update the my result here.


From where ur doing ur PTE??


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> You can still get the same book on Rediff books for about 700/-....apart from tht its fairly expensive on all other places.
> 
> The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic New Edition Pack


Hi Mate,
Thanks for useful info, i ordered from the same. 

BR//
Naga..


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

Realhuman said:


> Good to know that guys getting good score in PTE in first attempt. The acceptance of PTE & TOFEL will definitely break the monopoly of IELTS.
> 
> Any one knows when EOI will accept the PTE/TOFEL scores ?
> 
> ...



Hi 
I also checked in EOI , it is showing only IELTS & OET. May be we would for some more days. Hope , it will accepted by DIBP soon, in month of November it self.

I saw in your post that you registered for 15 Nov, All the best for your preparation and exam.

Did you attending any course / online classes / mock/practice tests ? 

BR//
NAga.


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

People who are considering PTE, TOEFL also might be a decent option.

Earlier I was thinking of PTE for my mother, but now after reading the official guide, I feel that, TOEFL might be a better option, specially for my mother. The sections are substantially more distinct in TOEFL than in PTE.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

mandy2137 said:


> done


Mandy, would you please send me materials at [email protected]?

Cheers,

Hooman


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> From where ur doing ur PTE??


From Ahmedabad


----------



## Librarian (Sep 2, 2013)

I purchased it from PTE coaching center in delhi for 600 rs.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Well! I have already given so many ielts exam but no success. I need 7 each bands but always fall one band short. 
Now! I got to know about PTE Academic. I believe I can score required marks in this exam.
But, could any of you guys please send me the books or documents to study PTE Academic. It would be extremely helpful for me. My e-mail id is [email protected]
Looking to book my exam this month

Thanks guys.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,

I think this is the best place where we can share our experince reg PTE and IELTS exam. I am also fed up with IELTS exam as i already took 2 times,now i'm planning to take PTE exam.

I have read in the earlier post that writing in PTE is quite easy than IELTS.could you guys share your experience with us who had taken PTE exam and would it be sufficient if i read the book for this exam or do i need to take any coaching for this.

@Mandy:- could you please send me the preparation book for the same on my mail id :- [email protected]

Thanks in advance.
______________________
261313 (Software Engineer)|ACS Skill Assessment (+ive) 15/06/14|IELTS:6


----------



## Librarian (Sep 2, 2013)

Today i have given pte academic in delhi & got my score online after 24 hours.and got very disappointed to see my score which is: 
Listening 59
reading 60
speaking 57
writing 68
and overall 60

its not as easy as some people think,i have given ielts 3 times .so don't take it lightly.but do sufficient practice before giving pte acedemic.to get your target score.

Best of luck....


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Librarian said:


> Today i have given pte academic in delhi & got my score online after 24 hours.and got very disappointed to see my score which is:
> Listening 59
> reading 60
> speaking 57
> ...


my personal experience is writing is easier than IELTS but other 3 are more difficult because variety of questions make it more complicated.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Librarian said:


> Today i have given pte academic in delhi & got my score online after 24 hours.and got very disappointed to see my score which is:
> Listening 59
> reading 60
> speaking 57
> ...


Hi, Dont worry give it second try and i am 100% sure that you will get 65 in each module. 

You need to little careful in 3 sections where they have negative marking.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Yup even i think 3 parts are more tricky with variety of different stuff.
I have given mock last night on Pearson website and managed to score 70+ in all 4 sections....don't know what will happen with the real stuff.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Yup even i think 3 parts are more tricky with variety of different stuff.
> I have given mock last night on Pearson website and managed to score 70+ in all 4 sections....don't know what will happen with the real stuff.:fingerscrossed:


Hi Bret, 
Did you paid $35 for mock test ? 

After taking test how long they have taken to give report ? Is report look like same as real one ?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Bret,
> Did you paid $35 for mock test ?
> 
> After taking test how long they have taken to give report ? Is report look like same as real one ?


Yes you need to pay 35$ for mock and the worst part is it for 1 time only, u can not do it again...but u get few practise questions

But I got my results after couple of hours and it looks almost same as original report, means section wise break up of marks.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Yes you need to pay 35$ for mock and the worst part is it for 1 time only, u can not do it again...but u get few practise questions
> 
> But I got my results after couple of hours and it looks almost same as original report, means section wise break up of marks.


How much u scored in that mock test?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Srilatha said:


> How much u scored in that mock test?


i scored 73 overall

L- 72
R-68
S-70
W-69


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> i scored 73 overall
> 
> L- 72
> R-68
> ...


Decent score. Wishing you all the best so that you can achieve same or higher result on your 14th November test.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Decent score. Wishing you all the best so that you can achieve same or higher result on your 14th November test.


Thanks alot buddy...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Thanks alot buddy...


I do not understand why writing task is considered easy in pte , even though it is of half the time of IELTS I.e. 20 min in pte for 200-300 words.

Please shed some light.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi, Dont worry give it second try and i am 100% sure that you will get 65 in each module.
> 
> You need to little careful in 3 sections where they have negative marking.


Please shed some light why writing is easy in pte. I fail to understand.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> i scored 73 overall
> 
> L- 72
> R-68
> ...


How come it is 73 when all sub-bandscores are lower? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> How come it is 73 when all sub-bandscores are lower? Or am I missing something here?


you are right. can't be 73.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> How come it is 73 when all sub-bandscores are lower? Or am I missing something here?


Srry it was was typo error...
W-is 79 not 69


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I do not understand why writing task is considered easy in pte , even though it is of half the time of IELTS I.e. 20 min in pte for 200-300 words.
> 
> Please shed some light.


In Writing section the essay is almost same as IELTS...you need to be careful with other part summarize written text...as there is negative marking for lots of stuff....and u need to write between 5-75words...a definite must..


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I do not understand why writing task is considered easy in pte , even though it is of half the time of IELTS I.e. 20 min in pte for 200-300 words.
> 
> Please shed some light.


Should you appear for the test in Australia you would know how hard the Writing and Speaking tests are marked. Ielts aims/looks for standard English, especially in relation to the Writing section. More than 10 grammatical mistakes and/or word choice/word formation and I can assure you that almost 100% you would not get a 7.0.

Please refer to the band descriptors FYI.

In my country it is a bit easier to get a 7.0 in Writing (much easier with respect to the Speaking test) but still not easy. 

I can write up to 800-1000 words in English per hour without re-checking. I did it in my Migration Law exam. 2500 words in less than 3 hours.

Why don't you guys give Toefl iBT a try? My missus appeared once 3 years ago, scoring 102 (27 in Writing). In Australia she scored 6.0 in both Speaking and Writing. To be fair should have been 6.5 both but definitely not 7.0. And her written English back then was worse. 

I tried Ielts several ago, best results in Vietnam were 8.5 9.0 7.5 8.0. Here my best were only 9.0 8.5 7.5 7.0. Never tried PTE or Toefl though. But I smashed CAE with ease.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> In Writing section the essay is almost same as IELTS...you need to be careful with other part summarize written text...as there is negative marking for lots of stuff....and u need to write between 5-75words...a definite must..


Does that mean same task2 writing needs to be done in 20 min. Writing is difficult in pte.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> Should you appear for the test in Australia you would know how hard the Writing and Speaking tests are marked. Ielts aims/looks for standard English, especially in relation to the Writing section. More than 10 grammatical mistakes and/or word choice/word formation and I can assure you that almost 100% you would not get a 7.0.
> 
> Please refer to the band descriptors FYI.
> 
> ...


Yup thats true, different places have different marking patterns......I gave my IELTS in HongKong and they gave me 8.5 bands in speakings while after a month i gave IELTS in India and they gave me 6.5......cant be difference of 2 bands in about a month time....as far as i am concerned PTE is lil bit easier then TOEFL


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Does that mean same task2 writing needs to be done in 20 min. Writing is difficult in pte.


apart from being difficult it is more tricky.....

check this guide out about marking and other things...i am sure it will help you.

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> apart from being difficult it is more tricky.....
> 
> check this guide out about marking and other things...i am sure it will help you.
> 
> http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


Pte book on amazon is now 730 rs .


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

The good thing about PTE exam is they give marks in increment of 1, whereas IELTS gives marks in increment of 0.5 Band. 

This gives good hope for guys like me who are falling short by 0.5 band in speaking and writing modules.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> The good thing about PTE exam is they give marks in increment of 1, whereas IELTS gives marks in increment of 0.5 Band.
> 
> This gives good hope for guys like me who are falling short by 0.5 band in speaking and writing modules.


This makes no sense mate. the marking criteria is completely different. so there is no comparison between two. 6.5 doesnot mean you will get 65 instead of 64.5. its means you will get 60 which is 5 points below equivalent of 7.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> This makes no sense mate. the marking criteria is completely different. so there is no comparison between two. 6.5 doesnot mean you will get 65 instead of 64.5. its means you will get 60 which is 5 points below equivalent of 7.


the whole point is people are doing good in PTE..so there are better chances of succeeding in PTE rather then IELTS where almost 80% of people are stuck due to 1 section or margin of .5.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> the whole point is people are doing good in PTE..so there are better chances of succeeding in PTE rather then IELTS where almost 80% of people are stuck due to 1 section or margin of .5.


If you are short of required score in one section, can you reattempt it or you need to appear full test like IELTS?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> the whole point is people are doing good in PTE..so there are better chances of succeeding in PTE rather then IELTS where almost 80% of people are stuck due to 1 section or margin of .5.


True....any idea when PTE/TOFEL is getting effective ?


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> If you are short of required score in one section, can you reattempt it or you need to appear full test like IELTS?


Full Test again....


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> True....any idea when PTE/TOFEL is getting effective ?


Nope still waiting for it...hopefully pretty soon...anyways i need to do my assessment first


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Nope still waiting for it...hopefully pretty soon...anyways i need to do my assessment first


Assessment ?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Assessment ?


Yup for my Masters Degree from CPA...although i have an Australian Degree(Melbourne)..they still need IELTS or PTE for assessment...


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Realhuman said:


> True....any idea when PTE/TOFEL is getting effective ?


Check EOI on monday... May be they are updating their system..


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

vijendra said:


> Check EOI on monday... May be they are updating their system..


HI Vijendra,
I check your signature. It shows that you have given PTE exam.....How was your experience ? 

I am giving on 15th November.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Realhuman said:


> HI Vijendra,
> I check your signature. It shows that you have given PTE exam.....How was your experience ?
> 
> I am giving on 15th November.


It was difficult for me as I went for the test unprepared and there is time constraint.


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

Any update in the EOI regarding PTE & TOEFL yet guys??


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello Friends,
How are you preparing for PTE Academic ?
Are you trying any online training course ?
I have got the book Official Guide to PTE academic but i think it is not sufficient to practice.

Regards


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Hello Friends,
> How are you preparing for PTE Academic ?
> Are you trying any online training course ?
> I have got the book Official Guide to PTE academic but i think it is not sufficient to practice.
> ...


You can also try Pearson PTE online resources as well as TCYONLINE has lots of practise test but both of them are paid....


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> I heard there are options to send scores to the following in your PearsonVue a/c
> 
> - Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications
> - Immigration SA - Department of State Development - All Programs - All Programs
> ...


Yes thats right...i have checked with Pearson guys and there is an option of sending scores to DIBP


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Yes thats right...i have checked with Pearson guys and there is an option of sending scores to DIBP


Yes, we can send the PTE score to DIBP, but only when DIBP ask us. 

At presently they have not accepted PTE/TOFEL scores in skillselect, so without entering our English result we wont get invitation......

I dont know when they will start accepting PTE/TOFEL scores....any idea ?


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

*PTE/TOEFL date*

Hi,

1.I am also eagerly waiting for the dates for acceptance of PTE/TOEFL .

2.I checked with my consultancy whether they will accept PTE/TOEFL scores equiavlent of IELTS from this month (Nov,2014).They told me that this 
CHANGE IS NOT YET CONFIRMED and still they are having second thoughts about this implementation and they advised me To write IELTS only.I was disappointed.:eyebrows:

3.Also the SkillSelect EOI has not mentioned anything about changesin EOI option for PTE/TOEFL till date. So the probabilities are less only.

4.Is there any option we can check with the Immigration Department(DIBP).Can we call them and ask this information or wait till Nov 30,2014.:fingerscrossed:

5.I am writing IELTS on Jan,2015 but if I hear anything positive from DIBP about the dates, then I will write PTE in DEC,2014.

Anyone please throw light on this

Thanks,
Vinay


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If you can't get the score in IELTS General, I highly do not recommend TOEFL iBT, it's a f***ing mess of a test


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

vinayjeev said:


> Hi,
> 
> 1.I am also eagerly waiting for the dates for acceptance of PTE/TOEFL .
> 
> ...


Its gonna happen. wait till 20th


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Mandy, please email me the material too.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Mailed


Hi Mandy, please email me the material too.


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> Vinay your agent is just plain ignorant. Not even DIBP officials are confirming or denying the dates. I read on a FB post that PTE confirmed that it is happening in November. They cant just have second thoughts now, they announced it back in May so a lot of thought has gone into it.
> Im guessing they are waiting till after the Nov 14th round. Im also kind of hoping thats what it is


Yes that's right.I also hope the same.Infact most of the Agents are not aware of this change.Actually I don't follow FB.I am planning to book in last week of Dec.How about u?


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

*Hi*

Thanks for sharing the attachment.Now it is clear that they will accept it in November.Huge relief for me and those who are eagerly waiting for this news


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> @Vinay
> I have seen here from user posts that candidates who have attempted IELTS a couple of years back have gotten 8 band scores and with time, more candidates with a 0.5 deficit in any one band is an increasingly common occurrence. Since PTE is computer based, im guessing its more of a standard evaluation across the board but I still suggest making the attempt ASAP as in my view, DIBP would pressure PTE from giving away points too easy (Ive read someone got an 85 overall here) or change the points rules for language come July
> 
> so the sooner, the better
> ...


Doesn't matter to DIBP. they have ceiling for every occupation so they dont care if everyone get 90 in PTE. once ceiling is reached they will stop everything. 

I have a strong feeling that ICT and Accountants will be removed from 2015 because of pathetic job market now. And i don't agree that PTE is giving away points at all.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> @Danav
> Let me put it in a better way
> I didnt mean PTE was giving away points. I was saying that everyone was going to attempt the PTE with a presumption that they could do better in PTE than IELTS. My speculation was, with time, its all going to be pretty much identical. Wouldn't matter which test you took. PTE would be more convenient though with dates and time frames.
> 
> let me add some pointless ranting.. "Keep away from IDP!"


PTE is not owned by an Aussie organisation/business entity though.


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> @Vinay
> I have seen here from user posts that candidates who have attempted IELTS a couple of years back have gotten 8 band scores and with time, more candidates with a 0.5 deficit in any one band is an increasingly common occurrence. Since PTE is computer based, im guessing its more of a standard evaluation across the board but I still suggest making the attempt ASAP as in my view, DIBP would pressure PTE from giving away points too easy (Ive read someone got an 85 overall here) or change the points rule for language come July
> 
> so the sooner, the better
> ...


Hi,

I certainly agree with you,I know some of my friends who got BAND 7 easily in IELTS couple of years back are literally struggling now to overcome that 0.5 band and they are geared to crack PTE/TOEFL.(Their IELTS score is not valid now and feeling difficult to clear IELTS).In this competitive world,rules r becoming stricter day by day.


Its a good suggestion that you have given ...I will book it asap.


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Doesn't matter to DIBP. they have ceiling for every occupation so they dont care if everyone get 90 in PTE. once ceiling is reached they will stop everything.
> 
> I have a strong feeling that ICT and Accountants will be removed from 2015 because of pathetic job market now. And i don't agree that PTE is giving away points at all.


Yes,Aus has given many PRs to Software Professionals and I wont be surprised if they remove this occupation from 2015. Reducing the quota may be another option.

Its always better to get an invite before July,2015


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

vinayjeev said:


> Yes,Aus has given many PRs to Software Professionals and I wont be surprised if they remove this occupation from 2015. Reducing the quota may be another option.
> 
> Its always better to get an invite before July,2015


true...something big is going to happen in 2015. As economy is moving towards recession Pressure is building up from inside to stop unnecessary immigration.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> true...something big is going to happen in 2015. As economy is moving towards recession Pressure is building up from inside to stop unnecessary immigration.


I've heard it a lot since first landed on this Down Under nation in 2009. Now I am an naturalised citizen here.

I do agree that some professions will be removed; if Accountant and ICT-related skills cannot make it in 2015, it would not surprise me at all. I, however, still believe that any of such changes will happen in 2016, not next year.

On the one hand, they are trying to stop unnecessary immigration. On the other hand, they are wishing to attract more students and/or migrants with capital and international business experience. Tough choice yaye? One just can't have it all.; must be a trade-off then.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> atleast they acknowledge the query now. hope they respond


Their responses are mostly rubbish though. You should always refer to the Migration Regulations 1994. Not the DIBP's website. Though it is very useful most of the time.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

winXPHE said:


> TOEFLs response is similar.
> bright side is no ones denying it



Yes, Hope for the Best......


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't know why people need reassurance, when DIBP has clearly stated that they *WILL* start accepting alternate english exams from November onwards. Its only a matter of days, they will announce the effective date.

For those who haven't looked at the website, here is the link yet again
Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants


Good luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Guys, DIBP said somewhere in November, today is 12th, it's 18 days MAX then ...... relax


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> @cancerianrules
> Its just that many people are on edge and need to vent.
> and some dumb consultants are giving away wrong info just to make the job easier for themselves.


Hi guys

1) How long is the que for PTE exam. I mean does one normally get a date within 15-20 days. 
2) How difficult or easy is PTE as compared to IElts. I have appeared for IELTS twice. In the first attempt my score was R 8.5, L 9, S 7.5, W 6.5 and result for the second attempt is awaited. I need a 7 each in IELTS. 
3) in case I do not make it this time, is PTE worth giving a shot.

Please advice.


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> just posting updates mate
> _There will be a planned system outage on Saturday 22 November 2014, from 5pm AEDT until Sunday 23 November 2014 5am AEDT (UTC +11)._



Hi,

There was a planned system outage last weekend also.We expected some updates regarding changes in EOI for PTE/TOEFL but dissppointed.
Lets hope this time ...anyway we will hang on for 2 weeks we will definitely get n update.


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 1) How long is the que for PTE exam. I mean does one normally get a date within 15-20 days.
> 2) How difficult or easy is PTE as compared to IElts. I have appeared for IELTS twice. In the first attempt my score was R 8.5, L 9, S 7.5, W 6.5 and result for the second attempt is awaited. I need a 7 each in IELTS.
> ...




1)Yes you can get a date within 15-20 days sometimes within a week..U can get the results within 2-5 daysThis is one of the advantages going for PTE. 
2)As u have already prepared hard for IELTS and from your impressive scores in IELTS you can get it.Practise hard and understand the new format very well
3) Yes my friends who couldnt clear IELTS with 7 band have cracked PTE and TOEFL.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

vinayjeev said:


> 1)Yes you can get a date within 15-20 days sometimes within a week..U can get the results within 2-5 daysThis is one of the advantages going for PTE.
> 2)As u have already prepared hard for IELTS and from your impressive scores in IELTS you can get it.Practise hard and understand the new format very well
> 3) Yes my friends who couldnt clear IELTS with 7 band have cracked PTE and TOEFL.


Thanks for the encouraging words..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

vinayjeev said:


> 1)Yes you can get a date within 15-20 days sometimes within a week..U can get the results within 2-5 daysThis is one of the advantages going for PTE.
> 2)As u have already prepared hard for IELTS and from your impressive scores in IELTS you can get it.Practise hard and understand the new format very well
> 3) Yes my friends who couldnt clear IELTS with 7 band have cracked PTE and TOEFL.


Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi All,
Please confirm whether PTE's some modules having negative marking system or not ? 

As the official score guide following three modules have negative marking for any incorrect answer:
1. Reading - Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers
2. Listening - Multiple–choice, choose multiple answers
3. Listening - Highlight incorrect words

But on contradictory, the book - official guide to PTE do not talk about negative marking. 

Any idea/clarification on this ?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> No plans to remove accountants from the 2015 SOL | Migration Blog


So what do you reckon here? I'm still under the impression that Accounting will make it on the list next year, i.e. 2015-2016. Seems to me that the Abbott's government cannot handle such a change at this stage (yes, it would adversely affect this country for sure). But who knows.

But when the new government assumes office in 2016, I reckon Accounting and IT MAY be removed in due course. Same with numerous other skills.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi All,
> Please confirm whether PTE's some modules having negative marking system or not ?
> 
> As the official score guide following three modules have negative marking for any incorrect answer:
> ...


Yes PTE has negative marking criteria in some modules. You can check out marking guide for more details.

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

blackrider89 said:


> So what do you reckon here? I'm still under the impression that Accounting will make it on the list next year, i.e. 2015-2016. Seems to me that the Abbott's government cannot handle such a change at this stage (yes, it would adversely affect this country for sure). But who knows.
> 
> But when the new government assumes office in 2016, I reckon Accounting and IT MAY be removed in due course. Same with numerous other skills.


affect this country? how stopping immigration for a profession where unemployment rate is so high affect Abott govt and Australia. for the first time in so many years CPA has admitted that there is no shortage and even local Accountants are finding it difficult to find jobs.

Not sure about IT but all the indications are Accounting will be removed in 2015. process has already started.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

vijendra said:


> You are hijacking the thread. Please move ur conversation to other thread


well, with all due respect if you have problem simply ignore it


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Guys Relax and Chill.


----------



## wattevah (Jul 16, 2014)

For those who've already taken PTE Academics, during the test does it tell you whether the section will have negative marks? Thanks in advance.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

winXPHE said:


> update
> There will be a planned system outage from Midnight Sunday 16 November 2014 until 4:00am Monday 17 November 2014 AEDT (UTC +11)
> 
> got my hopes high on this


Thanks for the update Win.


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Sharing some good news with you, i got my first PTE score just few min back as per below:
Listening 69
Reading 61
Speaking 68
Writing 65
Overall 65

I just missed by 4 marks in reading to achieve 65 in each module, this is mainly due to i missed to attempt 2 questions in reading section due to shortage of time.....

For me this is very very encouraging results in compare to HOPELESS IELTS. .....now i booked for 6th December and i am 100% sure that i will make in second attempt. 

I got the PTE score in about 26 hours from the time of completion...pretty fast isn't it ??

All the Best to all of you....


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> I can still access the EOI and nothing changed. its supposed to be down for maintenance.
> guess the wait continues..


1.Yes I have already tried accessing EOI.No changes or error.Last week also the Maintenance activity happened but no changes ....so we should not be disappointed.

2. Maintenance activity is scheduled again next week on Nov 22 so we can expect some changes by that time.

3.So there are many guys anxiously waiting for this news ...either to book PTE/TOEFL Exam or to file EOI (those who have already cleared)

Hope we don't need to wait after one week.Any information regarding this change..pls update it asap ..it will be helpful to everyone

Thanks a lot


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

winXPHE said:


> I can still access the EOI and nothing changed. its supposed to be down for maintenance.
> guess the wait continues..


Its 4am aust time.. Check at 11pm


----------



## cancerianlrules (Feb 6, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sharing some good news with you, i got my first PTE score just few min back as per below:
> Listening 69
> Reading 61
> ...


Good luck man. Things are moving in right direction.


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sharing some good news with you, i got my first PTE score just few min back as per below:
> Listening 69
> Reading 61
> ...


Hi

What was ur detailed score in IELTS, and how was the PTE test.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi
> 
> What was ur detailed score in IELTS, and how was the PTE test.


Would be grateful to you if you can provide tips to us for the exam


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

System not updated. May be it will be updated by next week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi
> 
> What was ur detailed score in IELTS, and how was the PTE test.


Hi, 
I gave 6 times IELTS - once from British and 5 times from IDP. 

Every time i was falling short of 0.5 band in Speaking and Writing.....

PTE is fastest exam...you will get result also almost in 24 hours...PTE has various modules for speaking, writing, listening and reading....i found reading tough in compare to IELTS...as in IELTS reading i achieved 8.5 band whereas in PTE i got 61. Because reading is quit lengthy and having time constraint. 

But i suggest to at least try once PTE.....


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

vijendra said:


> System not updated. May be it will be updated by next week. :fingerscrossed:


Hi,

Another 2 weeks left,hopefully by next week it should be updated...till then we have to wait no other option...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

Good news guys

PTE/TOEFL will be accepted from 23rd of this month :blush::blush::blush:

Source: Migration institute of australia


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi santu...thanks for your reply, but could you please send us the attachment so that we can feel more relaxed and better infact, as the wait is really more painful to us....thanks


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi santu99,

From which link you got the news ? Couldnt find that..

Can you please paste the link here?

Thanks,
Sree


----------



## keyur (Aug 16, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Hi santu99,
> 
> From which link you got the news ? Couldnt find that..
> 
> ...


see attached page


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi,
> I gave 6 times IELTS - once from British and 5 times from IDP.
> 
> Every time i was falling short of 0.5 band in Speaking and Writing.....
> ...


Hi

Can u suggest some study material for PTE. I have already cleared Ielts with 7 bands each , however i am aspiring for 8 bands each. My Ielts score was L 8.5, R 9, S 7, W 7. Do u suggest that i should give a try at PTE.

In your opinion what is the preparation time required along with a 10 hour job.


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

hello everyone,

I got this information from my migration agent. They got this information from Migration Institute of Australia. 
This is nowhere given in the immi website yet. Hopefully they will update it by friday in immi site. 

I believe that it will be from 23rd for sure as it came from MIA.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Realhuman said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sharing some good news with you, i got my first PTE score just few min back as per below:
> Listening 69
> Reading 61
> ...


I also got my PTE results on Sunday.
Listening 75
Reading 80
Speaking 85
Writing 73

Overall 77

Pretty happy with the results...finally dont have to put up with IELTS anymore.

@Realhuman
You were almost there...next time definitely you will go through...best wishes


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> I also got my PTE results on Sunday.
> Listening 75
> Reading 80
> Speaking 85
> ...


Congrats!
Could you explain little more Score comparison between IELTS and PTE? So far I know PTE 65 = IELTS 7.0


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats!
> Could you explain little more Score comparison between IELTS and PTE? So far I know PTE 65 = IELTS 7.0


Thanks alot.

As per my understanding or what i have seen on immigration Australia website

PTE 30 = IELTS 4.5

PTE 36 = IELTS 5.0

PTE 50 = IELTS 6.0

PTE 65 = IELTS 7.0

PTE 79 = IELTS 8.0

which meant PTE Academic score in section equivalent to each band in IELTS..

Personally i prefer PTE more genuine due to non human factor and its more tricky i think...u need to be active and focused.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> I also got my PTE results on Sunday.
> Listening 75
> Reading 80
> Speaking 85
> ...


Congrats Sandeep.

After missing by one point in Speaking in my first attempt, I cleared it in second attempt.
L-81, R-76, S-80, W-80.

I am eagerly waiting for the acceptance date from DIBP.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> I also got my PTE results on Sunday.
> Listening 75
> Reading 80
> Speaking 85
> ...


Awesome , I'm very happy for you. Can you share with us what materials you used to study for PTE? and can you please compare each section with IELTS in terms of difficulty?

Cheers,


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> I also got my PTE results on Sunday.
> Listening 75
> Reading 80
> Speaking 85
> ...


Thanks Buddy !!!


----------



## daretohandle (Nov 17, 2014)

*PTE academic*

Hi captain_hoomi,

That's an awesome score.I have given IELTS twice but not able to score 7 in each module.So i just want to know whether PTE is a good option to succed in the test? Also can you share with us what materials you used to study for PTE? That will be really helpful.

Thanks
winXPHE


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

padmayogesh said:


> Congrats Sandeep.
> 
> After missing by one point in Speaking in my first attempt, I cleared it in second attempt.
> L-81, R-76, S-80, W-80.
> ...


Thats a very nice score Yogesh. You just missed by 3 points in Reading. You could have scored 20 pts if u had 79 above in all sections. I will be appearing for the test again in Dec. Hoping to get 80 in all bands. Kindly share your experience in preparing for the test.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Thats a very nice score Yogesh. You just missed by 3 points in Reading. You could have scored 20 pts if u had 79 above in all sections. I will be appearing for the test again in Dec. Hoping to get 80 in all bands. Kindly share your experience in preparing for the test.




Hi Vije, 

How is going on your preparation with PTE? Have you bought any book? Which source is best for PTE practice?

Thanks


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Vije,
> 
> How is going on your preparation with PTE? Have you bought any book? Which source is best for PTE practice?
> 
> Thanks


My preparation is on hold at the moment. I am on notice period in my current org and they are squeezing out each and every drop of my blood from my body. I have downloaded a vocabulary app on my phone which I read/practice during break or some free time. I will be buying a second hand book for PTE preparation. But I will prepare this time. I don't know which is source is the best but try the PTE book from rediffbooks.com


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Aha! Every org do like this ..anyway all the best.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Thats a very nice score Yogesh. You just missed by 3 points in Reading. You could have scored 20 pts if u had 79 above in all sections. I will be appearing for the test again in Dec. Hoping to get 80 in all bands. Kindly share your experience in preparing for the test.


Thanks Vijendra, yeah I missed by 3 points. Nevertheless, 10 points with PTE took my overall score to 65 which I feel is good for an invitation. 

Coming to preparation, the official guide which I mentioned earlier in this thread and the CDs have helped me in understanding the test pattern.

Apart from 3 practice tests in CD, I have purchased test boosters to understand more on the pattern of questions. But I would say, these 3 practice tests and the sample tests in PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests are sufficient. 

Also, download practice tests from this link PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic which has the sample answers for different bands. This may be of some help to you in your preparation.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> Thanks Vijendra, yeah I missed by 3 points. Nevertheless, 10 points with PTE took my overall score to 65 which I feel is good for an invitation.
> 
> Coming to preparation, the official guide which I mentioned earlier in this thread and the CDs have helped me in understanding the test pattern.
> 
> ...


Congratz buddy...wonderful scores.

Totally agree with you...i think practise with books do free test available at pearson and tcyonline website.....and by the way u can by 10mock test on tcyonline for just Rs450 odd, really good for practise.

And at the end if you think you are ready take a paid mock from Pearson its a very good indicator of your performance.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Awesome , I'm very happy for you. Can you share with us what materials you used to study for PTE? and can you please compare each section with IELTS in terms of difficulty?
> 
> Cheers,


Thx alot Captain,

Per section comparison according to me:

Listening - I think its easier then IELTS, only thing is while summarising text be more precise.

Writing - Essay is quite easy, just remember not to exceed or go under given word limit. They are very strict with that. Remaining 2 question about giving brief summary, i think making little notes of key words will help. I think it will definitely suit guys who are struggling with IELTS writing thing.

Reading - They give you marks for right answer and deduct for wrong answers. Blanks are easy and passage are 3-4 liners unlike IELTS were they are really difficult and lengthy.

Speaking - Describing image is little tricky as try to cover most of the things specially key changes in graphs and pictures and don't be pause for long. For me it was easier then IELTS where as i like interacting with people.

Overall on scale of 10 according to difficulty level i will give PTE -7 and IELTS - 9.

My personal view only, hopefully this will help out few guys.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Thx alot Captain,
> 
> Per section comparison according to me:
> 
> ...


Friend, a correction on Reading part.

Marks will be deducted only for those questions where you have to select multiple answers and not for all the questions.

For eg., if a question has two right answers, say A & B:

1) If you select C or D or C&D - No negative marks
2) If you select A ,C or B,C - You will score zero. One positive and one negative.
3) If you select A,B - Full Marks
4) If you select only A or only B- Partial Marks

Apart from Multiple Choice - Multiple answers, there is another section where negative scoring applies, that is "Highlight incorrect words" which is under Listening. For every correct option, one point is awarded and for every incorrect option, one point is deducted. 

Under Multiple Choice-Multiple answers section, unless I was confident of two right options, I have made sure I selected only one option.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi people!!

My name is Vinay Reddy Sada and can be called VRS for convenience.

My PTE Academic scores are L:78, R:82, S:90, W:80.

Like all of you, I am waiting for PTE Academic score to be accepted for submitting the EOI on SkillSelect for Construction Project Manager with ANZSCO Code: 133111.

Good luck all!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

santu99 said:


> Good news guys
> 
> PTE/TOEFL will be accepted from 23rd of this month :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Source: Migration institute of australia


Hi Santu99,

Could you please post the URL here. I have tried searching for the same but had little success.

Thank you,
-VRS


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> view attachment. someone sent this to an FB friend of mine


Hi,

PTE Academic reply you see in the picture is to me, I am Vinay Reddy Sada aka VRS!

Hoping for a faster action! Lots of hopes on 23 Nov 2014!


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

VRS said:


> Hi people!!
> 
> My name is Vinay Reddy Sada and can be called VRS for convenience.
> 
> ...


Nice score... U lost by 1 mark.... Nevertheless, hope u will get an invitation


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Congrats!
> Could you explain little more Score comparison between IELTS and PTE? So far I know PTE 65 = IELTS 7.0


Dear Mithu93ku,

Hi, I have also applied for Construction Management and got + Skill Assessment.

My PTE Academic scores are: L:78, R:82, S:90, W:80 & Overall score: 80. Have you received an invite??

Are you currently in Australia or India?

Also, how do we get a signature on this forum stating our details like you did.

Thanks!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Nice score... U lost by 1 mark.... Nevertheless, hope u will get an invitation


Hi Vijendra,

Ya, lost on getting 20 visa points, nevertheless I will get 10 points. I am getting exactly 60 points with existing details.

How can I get a signature showing my details on this forum? Like you are displaying your PTE Score.

Thanks,
-VRS


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Has anybody tried the PTE Academic test. I'm just curious since we got my wife's results from her second IELTS attempt and it is not very encouraging.


Hi all,

its a more meaningful test than IELTS. PTE is a honest and exact score. I have got an exact reflection of my abilities unlike in IELTS.


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

Even i have problem with adding signature to my posts 

My pte score is L:78 R:72 S:72 W:74

at VRS : im following ur posts in immigration facebook from long time. From 23rd they gonna accept the score. Waiting eagerly


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

santu99 said:


> Even i have problem with adding signature to my posts
> 
> My pte score is L:78 R:72 S:72 W:74
> 
> at VRS : im following ur posts in immigration facebook from long time. From 23rd they gonna accept the score. Waiting eagerly


@Santu,

Thanks for info. Please see my next post. I got a shocker from Immigration Dept.

I have been bugging them like anything as you may have found.

-VRS


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi friends,

I have been writing to the department for a clarification and I got as a reply mail in connection to PTE Implementation date.

How do I upload a picture???


----------



## Sonalsm (Jun 5, 2014)

IELRS general people need to sit for PTE academic or general? I m also planning for PTE after reading this post, struggling with IELTS writing.


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

Really!! can you please send it to my email, i will upload it. My id is [email protected]


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

VRS said:


> @Santu,
> 
> Thanks for info. Please see my next post. I got a shocker from Immigration Dept.
> 
> ...


What they said??


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Thx alot Captain,
> 
> Per section comparison according to me:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I've also scheduled an exam on 1st of December.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear VRS,
I am still here in Dhaka, Bangladesh; after completion of my Initial entry date. 
Here you should click and make your details as signature ....
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
How much points you have?
If more than 60 points, go for 189 route as an Indian.
Good luck.
Regards,
Mithu



VRS said:


> Dear Mithu93ku,
> 
> Hi, I have also applied for Construction Management and got + Skill Assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

VRS said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have been writing to the department for a clarification and I got as a reply mail in connection to PTE Implementation date.
> 
> How do I upload a picture???


U can just copy and paste the email here


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Dear All,

In connection to the implementation date of Alternative English Test Scores by DIBP, I have written them a mail mentioning the concerns.

I have got a reply from them and it is as follows:

Acknowledgement of feedback

Dear Mr Sada,

Thank you for your feedback that was received on 7 November 2014.

Your Feedback Case Number is IMMI-XX-XXXXX. Please quote this number in any further enquiries relating to this matter.

I have noted the previous extensive communication with Mr Quinlan regarding this matter. As previously advised the department has indicated that the new English testing systems may be accepted from a yet to be confirmed date in November. The department will release information on the website when the time is appropriate. Please be aware that whilst the department has previously advised that the information will be released in November, this date may be delayed if necessary.

The department hopes this information is helpful to you.

Yours sincerely,

Erin O’Reilly
Global Feedback Unit
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
14 November 2014


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi vinay......i think the mail which i received is totally different and clearly mentions the date of acceptance from 23rd November


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi vinay could u please post the mail from Sreeram here so that everyone can be relieved. ...


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Dear All,



As per the current updates DIBP will start accepting Evidence of English Language test, the TOEFL and Peason Tests report from 23rd November 2014. For more details please go through the below mail.


Two additional English language tests, the TOEFL and Pearson tests, will be accepted from the 23 November 2014 and the Department's online lodgement systems will also be updated at that date.

The Cambridge English language test is expected to be accepted from 1 January 2015


MIA NOTICE
2014.134 | 17 November 2014


This Instrument revokes IMMI 14/047 and commences on 23 November 2014

Additional English language tests - commencement dates

Two additional English language tests, the TOEFL and Pearson tests, will be accepted from the 23 November 2014 and the Department's online lodgement systems will also be updated at that date.

The Cambridge English language test is expected to be accepted from 1 January 2015.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Visaradha said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Eligible Education Providers and Educational Business Partners - IMMI 14/075

Nah it has not been stated in the Regulations. I reckon it will soon be updated though.


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Hah!!!!! Vinay i was trying to say that, the mail which I received from sreeram states the confirmation of acceptance of Toefl ibt scores n PTE scores from 23rd November. ..


----------



## Ferdoes (Aug 9, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> mailed you


Hi Mandy,

would you pls send some preparation guide line for PTE. It will be very helpful for me. My email is is; [email protected]

Ferdoes

===========


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear VRS,
> I am still here in Dhaka, Bangladesh; after completion of my Initial entry date.
> Here you should click and make your details as signature ....
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature
> ...


Thank you for the info Mithu, you have already received your Visa??


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi Mandy,

would you pls send some preparation guide line for PTE. It will be very helpful for me. tHKS IN ADVANCE,


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> would you pls send some preparation guide line for PTE. It will be very helpful for me. tHKS IN ADVANCE,


Hi icewrap,

You should actually try the online material available on PTE website. Try buying for a week with 5$.

This is helpful. I have done my practice using the same and check out my score in my signature.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Ferdoes said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> would you pls send some preparation guide line for PTE. It will be very helpful for me. My email is is; [email protected]
> 
> ...


Hi Ferdoes,

Best way to practice is to buy the material they have on their website. It is useful. Try buying it for a week.

I have a good result.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi Ferdoes,
> 
> Best way to practice is to buy the material they have on their website. It is useful. Try buying it for a week.
> 
> I have a good result.


Has anyone tried the book "The official guide to pearson test of english". How is it? Is it worth buying or should i go in for the material available on their website.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi, if you have a good amount of time to prepare, it is advisable to get hold of that book which comes with a CD containing 3 practice computer based tests. 

In case of time being less, it is advisable to purchase the material available on PTE website which is more like a crash course.


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Has anyone tried the book "The official guide to pearson test of english". How is it? Is it worth buying or should i go in for the material available on their website.


I purchased this book, it provides format of test only. But CD contains some good practice tests.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> I purchased this book, it provides format of test only. But CD contains some good practice tests.


Thanx deepinder..would request clarity on the following.

1) How many tests the cds have, 2) is the test format in cd like the original timed test or is it a combination of various types of questions in isolated form, 3) is it better to go in for the mock test available on PTE website for 2100 INR approx.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Thanx deepinder..would request clarity on the following.
> 
> 1) How many tests the cds have, 2) is the test format in cd like the original timed test or is it a combination of various types of questions in isolated form, 3) is it better to go in for the mock test available on PTE website for 2100 INR approx.


Go for the mock test once you have enough practise...cause its 1 time only and you can not take it again.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Go for the mock test once you have enough practise...cause its 1 time only and you can not take it again.


And what are the resources available for practice other than the book i mentioned.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am also one among those poor souls bitten by that IELTS snake writing again and again.

L8; R7; W6.5; S7
L8; R7.5; W6; S7.5
L8.5; R8.5; W6.5; S7.5

Moreover the time taken to book a slot and wait for the exam date. After which results will be sent after few weeks. Now even online release of results has stopped for some reason.

Based on my IELTS scores, what would be the ideal time of preparation needed to face PTE-A

Appreciate your response.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Dear nice, 

Sincere work in to PTE ACADEMIC should not take you more than 14 days. Daily you should be spending about 2 hours. 

God luck.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks mate. Yes certainly I can invest 2hrs/day

Will wait for Nov 23rd announcement to book a slot in Dec'14.

Could you please shed some light on the exact format.

In IELTS we have the following format:

Listening:
4 sections : 40 questions

Writing:
4 sections : 40 questions

Writing:
Two tasks. Task1 letter and task2 essay

Speaking:
Three parts 10-15mins

Similarly for PTE-A, how many questions per section and weight-age per questions in-terms of marks, please.


Writing & speaking section
Reading section
Listening section

Appreciate your response.



VRS said:


> Dear nice,
> 
> Sincere work in to PTE ACADEMIC should not take you more than 14 days. Daily you should be spending about 2 hours.
> 
> God luck.


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hope this information given in the below links might boost PTE/TOEFL aspirants.
Can we consider it as almost OFFICIAL?Make a wild guess !!

1.Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports - IMMI 14/076

Details:

"The Instrument operates to define English language proficiency and the test scores which are used to prove this proficiency. In the case of subregulations 1.15B(2) and 1.15C(2), and paragraph 1.15C(b), for applications lodged before 1 July 2012, it specifies passport types which can be used as proof of English language proficiency. It has been amended to include two new English language tests, the Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based Test (TOEFL iBT) and the Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic), for applications lodged on and after 
23 November 2014."

2.Australian Immigration Department To Accept TOEFL IBT & PTE - Y-Axis NewsY-Axis News


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thats a gr8 news... IELTS's hearing alarm bells....  



ramsy said:


> Hope this information given in the below links might boost PTE/TOEFL aspirants.
> Can we consider it as almost OFFICIAL?Make a wild guess !!
> 
> 1.Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports - IMMI 14/076
> ...


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

ramsy said:


> hope this information given in the below links might boost pte/toefl aspirants.
> Can we consider it as almost official?make a wild guess !!
> 
> 1.migration regulations 1994 - specification of language tests, score and passports - immi 14/076
> ...



poisonous snake named "ielts" may now be declared dead!!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Dude go ahead and apply for your EOI. All the very best for the further steps.



VRS said:


> poisonous snake named "ielts" may now be declared dead!!


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

ramsy said:


> Hope this information given in the below links might boost PTE/TOEFL aspirants.
> Can we consider it as almost OFFICIAL?Make a wild guess !!
> 
> 1.Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification of Language Tests, Score and Passports - IMMI 14/076
> ...


Lovely work bro.....


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Dude go ahead and apply for your EOI. All the very best for the further steps.


Dear Nicemathan,

Thank you, looking forward for 23rd November 2014!!

Good luck to all including me to get an invite on 28th November 2014.


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Lovely work bro.....


Thanks Sandeep..Waiting for the D-DAY with enthusiasm and new born confidence ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yeah dude, I'm too looking forward to Nov 23rd, reason might be slightly different. 

My C'card cycle completes on 23rd, post-which will book for PTE-A as this month lot of swiping has happened. 

Eagerly looking forward to clearing PTE-A, just re-confirming 65 points in each module is equivalent to IELTS band 7???



VRS said:


> Dear Nicemathan,
> 
> Thank you, looking forward for 23rd November 2014!!
> 
> Good luck to all including me to get an invite on 28th November 2014.


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi icewrap,
> 
> You should actually try the online material available on PTE website. Try buying for a week with 5$.
> 
> This is helpful. I have done my practice using the same and check out my score in my signature.


when you buy the practice test booster for a week, can you practice unlimited times during that one week? and is it going to be different questions each time you try the practices? 

another question is about online scored practice test A & B, are they the same? what if i take the test A two times, is it going to be the same set of questions or each time the questions are different like the real exam?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I currently have 55 points and my profession does not allow me to get state sponsorship. In those 55 point are 10 from IELTS, so I need to get band 8 to pass the 60 point mark. I've tried IELTS 3 times but every time the writing nails me. Everything else is 8+. I usually get a 7.5 for writing so I miss out every time by 0.5.
I have another IELTS test booked this saturday and 2 weeks after that. I also booked a PTE test for next wednesday. Hopefully the PTE test will be easier for me to get Superior English


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hello guys!
I was looking to book the pte academic test. However, I have one question
Can i Book the test with my debit card ( living in India ) ? or only credit card needed ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best Thomas, pls keep us posted on how PTE-A exams was.

Probably you could share your insights as to how different it is and areas to concentrate in PTE-A, compared to IELTS.



thomasvo said:


> I currently have 55 points and my profession does not allow me to get state sponsorship. In those 55 point are 10 from IELTS, so I need to get band 8 to pass the 60 point mark. I've tried IELTS 3 times but every time the writing nails me. Everything else is 8+. I usually get a 7.5 for writing so I miss out every time by 0.5.
> I have another IELTS test booked this saturday and 2 weeks after that. I also booked a PTE test for next wednesday. Hopefully the PTE test will be easier for me to get Superior English


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> scored practice tests are different. you can take them only once. you can pause between the test and continue and submit at the end to get your score
> yes you can practice the boosters unlimited times


thanks for your reply, what i meant by taking scored practice test two times was actually paying and taking it two times, which means each time you want to take it again, you should pay again. I would definitely go for the online booster and practice tests which should be more updated than those two hard copy books. Considering that the test boosters can be done unlimited times, you can actually kill it in a month


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mrbehi said:


> when you buy the practice test booster for a week, can you practice unlimited times during that one week? and is it going to be different questions each time you try the practices?
> 
> another question is about online scored practice test A & B, are they the same? what if i take the test A two times, is it going to be the same set of questions or each time the questions are different like the real exam?


Hi,

Test boosters for a week are same as for a day, there are limited set of questions which will repeat, you will be practicing only them, if you purchase the same for 1 day, even then your questions are same as in week category. All you will be able to do is practice the same questions again and again until you see some improvement.

Coming to the practice tests A & B, both are different. You will be given an indicative score by the computer. You can write it only once.

Hope it helps, in case you need further help, please do not hesitate to ask!


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> All the very best Thomas, pls keep us posted on how PTE-A exams was.
> 
> Probably you could share your insights as to how different it is and areas to concentrate in PTE-A, compared to IELTS.


Well I always do good on the other aspects. Listening and speaking is usually very easy, reading is a bit harder since you have to get used to the way the questions are asked.
Writing always nails me, I can write in English obviously but I'm just not good at writing essay's.
From what I read PTE also gives marks for writing for just writing your answers correctly in listening/reading section. There is a small essay as well but it is on the computer so its much easier to correct. You can copy paste. Last time I did IELTS, I had been writing the essay for 15 mins when I realised I forgot to include something in the first or second paragraph. Since it was already on paper I could only include it in the last few paragraphs which completely messed up my structure.

I really hope PTE is a little bit easier. I'need 79 on everything to get Superior English


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Well I always do good on the other aspects. Listening and speaking is usually very easy, reading is a bit harder since you have to get used to the way the questions are asked.
> Writing always nails me, I can write in English obviously but I'm just not good at writing essay's.
> From what I read PTE also gives marks for writing for just writing your answers correctly in listening/reading section. There is a small essay as well but it is on the computer so its much easier to correct. You can copy paste. Last time I did IELTS, I had been writing the essay for 15 mins when I realised I forgot to include something in the first or second paragraph. Since it was already on paper I could only include it in the last few paragraphs which completely messed up my structure.
> 
> I really hope PTE is a little bit easier. I'need 79 on everything to get Superior English


Hi,

PTE is the best as you will able to read and edit in case you want too. IELTS sucks big time. 

You will relish your experience.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Test boosters for a week are same as for a day, there are limited set of questions which will repeat, you will be practicing only them, if you purchase the same for 1 day, even then your questions are same as in week category. All you will be able to do is practice the same questions again and again until you see some improvement.
> 
> ...


How online booster is different from pte official guide.

Have anybody read pte test book which has 6 tests?


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi,
> 
> Test boosters for a week are same as for a day, there are limited set of questions which will repeat, you will be practicing only them, if you purchase the same for 1 day, even then your questions are same as in week category. All you will be able to do is practice the same questions again and again until you see some improvement.
> 
> ...


thanks for your explanation, i didn't know the practice booster is repetitive, which means it sucks if you want to keep doing it for a week, after a while you can remember the questions.

About the scored practice tests, you said you can only take it once, do you mean if somebody wants to pay again and take it for the second time, he cant?!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

mrbehi said:


> thanks for your explanation, i didn't know the practice booster is repetitive, which means it sucks if you want to keep doing it for a week, after a while you can remember the questions.
> 
> About the scored practice tests, you said you can only take it once, do you mean if somebody wants to pay again and take it for the second time, he cant?!!


NO, they can take, but its the same thing again. You will also be scored for that. It cost 35$.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

VRS said:


> Hi,
> 
> PTE is the best as you will able to read and edit in case you want too. IELTS sucks big time.
> 
> You will relish your experience.


Those PTE scores from your signature are pretty good! I need 79 on everything!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Those PTE scores from your signature are pretty good! I need 79 on everything!


I just missed by 1 mark to get that, I could have got 20 visa points! But nevertheless, now I got 10 visa points and stand on 60.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Thats the most important thing mate. Getting the 60 points or more to get an invitation.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Thats the most important thing mate. Getting the 60 points or more to get an invitation.


true that!


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

*hi guys,

if you compare IELTS TO PTE , which one is easier especially in writing where i have constant problem in IELTS.

How long i should prepare for PTE test to get familiar with the test format? 

also, it would be nice if you could point me to the best practice material to get me ready for the exam.

*


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> *hi guys,
> 
> if you compare IELTS TO PTE , which one is easier especially in writing where i have constant problem in IELTS.
> 
> ...



Its not easy...its just tricky...u need to write essay and summarise passage.

If you are preparing for IELTS give PTE couple of weeks and you will be fine.

You can get PTE book which contains practise cd or you can buy practise material online from Pearson website.


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

VRS said:


> NO, they can take, but its the same thing again. You will also be scored for that. It cost 35$.


oh that sucks if its the same set of questions each time you take the same scored practice test, however, hopefully taking it one time should be adequate to get familiar with the exam


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

mrbehi said:


> oh that sucks if its the same set of questions each time you take the same scored practice test, however, hopefully taking it one time should be adequate to get familiar with the exam


There are 2 test....A & B so you can take both..its good practise.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> There are 2 test....A & B so you can take both..its good practise.


Would be great if someone record the screen while doing exam and share.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Its not easy...its just tricky...u need to write essay and summarise passage.
> 
> If you are preparing for IELTS give PTE couple of weeks and you will be fine.
> 
> You can get PTE book which contains practise cd or you can buy practise material online from Pearson website.



Hello all,

I have given IELTS twice but not able to score more than 6 in speaking.But i need 7 in each to score 10 points.Is PTE a good option or else i say easier option to score good in speaking?:confused2:

Anyone who has given PTE kindly suggest how does speaking test goes ? what are the tricks to get good marks in speaking?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have given IELTS twice but not able to score more than 6 in speaking.But i need 7 in each to score 10 points.Is PTE a good option or else i say easier option to score good in speaking?:confused2:
> 
> ...


Please reply


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have given IELTS twice but not able to score more than 6 in speaking.But i need 7 in each to score 10 points.Is PTE a good option or else i say easier option to score good in speaking?:confused2:
> 
> ...





sameer7106 said:


> Please reply



Speaking test is not what you call easy...its just you need to speak in microphone.....

There are couple of things you need to do:

1- Read Passage - Be fluent, pronounce words correctly, and give slight pause between sentences.......you get 30seconds to read test before speaking time starts.

2- Describe Image - Its more like Part1 of writing section of IELTS, explain Graph in 30-40 seconds...important thing describe main curves, variations trends etc.

3- Retell Lecture - A graph or picture will be given and you need to listen to a talk or lecture and then put it in your own words....try to write key points in rough sheet given.

4- Answer short Question - Basically a question is asked and you need to reply it in 1 word.....like: Machine used by astronauts to go in space---Space jets..etc....fairly basic stuff.

5- Repeat Sentence - Repeat sentence as exactly spoken-----generally 5-10 words long.

They might look difficult..but with little practise you can easily score good marks.

Best of Luck


----------



## Librarian (Sep 2, 2013)

hi ramsy,

kindly share your pte experience & score.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

VRS said:


> I just missed by 1 mark to get that, I could have got 20 visa points! But nevertheless, now I got 10 visa points and stand on 60.


Hi VRS

You have an impressive score in PTE. Can u share ur preparation strategy and the study material u used. I have given IELTS and could score R 8.5, L 9, S7 and W7, however I m aspiring for 8 bands each for which i m attempting PTE. 

Thanks in advance..


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

somebody has the guide book??


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Speaking test is not what you call easy...its just you need to speak in microphone.....
> 
> There are couple of things you need to do:
> 
> ...


Is there going to be one question per section? e.g. one short answer question or multiple ones?


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Bretsavage,

thanks for giving the insight into PTE.Also pls tell me are rough sheet will be provided to note down the things for re tell passage part otherwise the things mite get skipped?

To score 7 in each how much practice is required as my IELTS score is L/W/S/R: 8/7.5/6/7?


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank a lot..

Hope in PTE i'll be able to score 65 in each to secure 10 points for immigration


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> Is there going to be one question per section? e.g. one short answer question or multiple ones?


*No there are about 5-10 question for each part.*




RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi Bretsavage,
> 
> thanks for giving the insight into PTE.Also pls tell me are rough sheet will be provided to note down the things for re tell passage part otherwise the things mite get skipped?
> 
> To score 7 in each how much practice is required as my IELTS score is L/W/S/R: 8/7.5/6/7?


You are doin fairly good with IELTS....so i think 2 weeks will be good enough for you...hopefully.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Part of Test Item Type Time Allowed*

*Part 1: Speaking & Writing*
Personal Introduction 1 minute (NOT SCORED)
Read Aloud 30 – 35 minutes
Repeat Sentence
Describe Image
Re-tell lecture
Answer short question
Summarize Written text 20 minutes
Summarize written text or write essay 10 or 20 minutes
Write essay 20 minutes

*Part 2: Reading *
Multiple-choice, choose single answer 32 – 41 minutes
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers
Re-order paragraphs
Reading: Fill in the blanks

*Part 3: Listening *
Summarize spoken text 20 or 30 minutes
Multiple choice, choose multiple answers	23 – 28 minutes
Fill in the blanks
Highlight correct summary
Multiple choice, choose single answer
Select missing word
Highlight incorrect words
Write from dictation

Please note: 
The minimum and maximum timings indicated for the sections of each 
part of the test do not add up to the total timings stated. This is because different 
versions of the test are balanced for total length. No test taker will get the maximum or 
minimum times indicated.

Further details in the below PDF

http://pearson.com.au/marketingimages/PTE/Understanding PTE Academic.pdf


----------



## Singla_2k1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Did you get your scores in PTE? Can you recommend which is easier IELTS OR PTE .
I gave IELTS and failed in writing with 6.5 bands.

Thinking of PTE , PLZ SUGGEST .


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

How much does PTE costs??? and where are its test centres in India??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> How much does PTE costs??? and where are its test centres in India??


PTE costs 9350.00 INR, there are many test centers in India's major cities. It is an excellent test. Many slot available and results are typically declared in 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

VRS said:


> PTE costs 9350.00 INR, there are many test centers in India's major cities. It is an excellent test. Many slot available and results are typically declared in 24 to 48 hours.


tHANKS FOR SHARING THIS INFO MATE 
Whats the 7 band equivalent score in PTE???


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Pte*



sameer7106 said:


> tHANKS FOR SHARING THIS INFO MATE
> Whats the 7 band equivalent score in PTE???


<PM> PTE - 65 is = IELTS -7


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> vrs said:
> 
> 
> > pte costs 9350.00 inr, there are many test centers in india's major cities. It is an excellent test. Many slot available and results are typically declared in 24 to 48 hours.
> ...



7=65

8=79


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> Australian Government - Department of Employment
> yay! they are working on it.



Great news this... Earlier it spoke of only problem about visas... Now they talk about EOI too!!!


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

Could you guide me how to enable it.


winXPHE said:


> yea listen to the man, just enable PM in your account options


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> the system should be up and running in 2 hrs. fingers crossed.
> if anyone files EOI successfully with PTE, kindly post the update here peeps


Best of luck. What was your score in pte and IELTS if you have attempted it.


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

Any update yet??


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

winXPHE said:


> the system should be up and running in 2 hrs. fingers crossed.
> if anyone files EOI successfully with PTE, kindly post the update here peeps


Hi Guys, 
Any news on PTEA from DIBP or EOI updates.

BR//
Naga.


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello frnds, 
Is there any update in the EOI regarding PTE??


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> the system should be up and running in 2 hrs. fingers crossed.
> if anyone files EOI successfully with PTE, kindly post the update here peeps


Done! just submitted EOI with PTE-A!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

santu99 said:


> Hello frnds,
> Is there any update in the EOI regarding PTE??


yaa... there is an update in EOI... PTE A accepted!!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> the system should be up and running in 2 hrs. fingers crossed.
> if anyone files EOI successfully with PTE, kindly post the update here peeps


EOI submitted with PTE-Academic scores!!


----------



## santu99 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello frnds,

EOI submitted for External Auditor with 60 points. Feeling very happy. Congrats for the ones who already lodged nd all the best for others who are due to lodge EOI.

Thanks a lot for every one here who shared their valuable information and for helping others :blush::blush:


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

*Here is the much awaited information/news of the month which everyone were anxiously waiting... taken from the Skill Select EOI which might be very useful for every TOEFL/PTE Crackers and those who want to clear it.*

*Expansion of three additional English language tests across visa programmes from 23
November 2014*


*From 23 November 2014 the department will accept test scores from two additional tests to IELTS across the Temporary Graduate, Skilled, Former Resident and Work and Holiday programmes. These are the Test of English as a Foreign Language internet-based test (TOEFL iBT) and the Pearson Test of English (PTE) Academic. The department will also accept scores from the Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) test undertaken from 1 January 2015.* 

*The department will not accept test scores from TOEFL iBT, PTE Academic or Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE) tests for Temporary Work (Skilled) (subclass 457) visas as evidence of English language ability*

I have submitted my EOI based on my PTE Score.
Good Luck to all those TOEFL/PTE Crackers.Pls go ahead and file your EOI.


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> Me too. fingers crossed we get invited on 28th
> R.I.P IELTS


Lets hope for the best atleast we can enter the New Year with an invite!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> Me too. fingers crossed we get invited on 28th
> R.I.P IELTS


Good news


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dear Friend, 

A great news brought a smile on all of our stern faces....

One query: Can I purchase a book from PTE with my debit card? As I tried many times but it doesn't accept it.

Thanks


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> A great news brought a smile on all of our stern faces....
> 
> ...


Rather purchase it from amazon at lower price.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks mate,

How much cost it at amazon? Can you share link of amazon PTE ?

thank again


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> How much cost it at amazon? Can you share link of amazon PTE ?
> 
> thank again


I purchased it on rs 750 but just now saw price is increased to 2k. Wait for few days, price will drop.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Dear Friends,

Congratulations to all the Expats who have submitted the EOI with PTE-Academic scores. Even I have done it yesterday midnight at around 03:00 am with 60 points.

I have got a small doubt. While submitting the PTE-A score to the system it has asked for TEST REFERENCE NUMBER. WHAT IS THIS "TEST REFERENCE NUMBER" for PTE-Academic??

I have given it as the Registration id, a 9 digit number mentioned in the PTE-A score card. Is it correct or shall we give the TEST TAKER ID which starts with PTE?? 

Please clear the confusion.

Thank you all!


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> For those who submitted an EOI, i think its time we move on and not troll on this thread.
> catch you on the EOI Nov submitted thread.
> will still be around to help if needed


Brother, what is the TEST REFERENCE NUMBER you have given when the system asked, where can I find it on my PTE-A score card?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

santu99 said:


> Hello frnds,
> 
> EOI submitted for External Auditor with 60 points. Feeling very happy. Congrats for the ones who already lodged nd all the best for others who are due to lodge EOI.
> 
> Thanks a lot for every one here who shared their valuable information and for helping others :blush::blush:


Brother, what is the TEST REFERENCE NUMBER you have given when the system asked, where can I find it on my PTE-A score card?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> i put in the Test Taker ID


Have you read the instructions by clicking the question symbol?


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

winXPHE said:


> For those who submitted an EOI, i think its time we move on and not troll on this thread.
> catch you on the EOI Nov submitted thread.
> will still be around to help if needed



Can you please post the link to join November EOI thread.


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

VRS said:


> Can you please post the link to join November EOI thread.


Nov 2014 EOI - 189 Visa Gang


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what was your score in Mock test.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi winxphe,

Please tell me some tips about speaking test as i didnt score well in IELTS. 

Is there any particular voacbulary or sentences (for graphs) which help me score good in PTE.?

As i m planning to give PTE on 7 dec. Is 2 weeks time good enough to get the required score in PTE

my ielts score is L/R/W/S : 8/7/7.5/6


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

hey guys
i am not able to book my test through my debit card
do i need to book only through credit card ? 
or there any other method of booking 
thanks...


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

deepslas said:


> hey guys
> i am not able to book my test through my debit card
> do i need to book only through credit card ?
> or there any other method of booking
> thanks...


Nothing like that, anything is fine!

debit or credit.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

VRS said:


> Nothing like that, anything is fine!
> 
> debit or credit.


I am facing problem when i click on confirm order it says the order is decline
Although my debit card address is different from my profile address
Is this the problem 
can anyone tell me the solution


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

Dear Friends,

While submitting the EOI with PTE-Academic scores, the EOI system asks us a question to fill in the "Test Reference Number". In case of PTE- Academic test, there are 2 significant numbers given in the score report.

1. TEST TAKER ID- PTEXXXXXXXX (on top of the Score card)
2. REGISTRATION ID- XXXXXXXXX (This registration id is also given the 2nd time adjacent to our picture vertically)

Please advice, which is the correct number to submit in the EOI.

Thank you folks, please advice ASAP.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi dude,

Probably calling-up PTE-A toll free number or helpline number and asking them what to enter will be helpful.

What do you say?




VRS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> While submitting the EOI with PTE-Academic scores, the EOI system asks us a question to fill in the "Test Reference Number". In case of PTE- Academic test, there are 2 significant numbers given in the score report.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Booked the exams for next month last week.... hopefully things goes fine.... 

In the meantime has anyone got a clear picture of what number to enter for TRN in EOI.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Booked the exams for next month last week.... hopefully things goes fine....
> 
> In the meantime has anyone got a clear picture of what number to enter for TRN in EOI.


YES, its the REGISTRATION ID! The same number is also repeated adjacent to your picture on the score card vertically.


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

I heard that recordings can be listened twice in PTE. Is it true?


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> I heard that recordings can be listened twice in PTE. Is it true?


No....its just once you can hear recording....


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hello guys.
I am preparing to give my exam on 27 december. 
In the listening summary section. can i type on the computer while they are speaking .
So that i can edit it later ? my typing speed is fast but not writing .
So can anyone answer who have already given the test.
thanks,.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Hello guys.
> I am preparing to give my exam on 27 december.
> In the listening summary section. can i type on the computer while they are speaking .
> So that i can edit it later ? my typing speed is fast but not writing .
> ...


No you are given an erasable note pad, gotta use only that.


----------



## avi87 (Sep 8, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my score today at I scored a total of 69 ie. L:69 R:66 S:72 W:70 really surprised to see my score in 24 hours. Planning to re appear the test after 2 weeks as I need 79 in each band for 20 points. Now I have to practice a lot. :boxing:


hey there

even me too taking the test.........could you let me know where can i find some practice materials other than the official guide and paid practice test available as i already did them


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

avi87 said:


> hey there
> 
> even me too taking the test.........could you let me know where can i find some practice materials other than the official guide and paid practice test available as i already did them


Hi Avi,

Welcome to the forum. I would request you to please read the thread. You'll get all the answers.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

VRS said:


> No you are given an erasable note pad, gotta use only that.


Hi VRS

U are a good scorer at PTE. I hv booked the test for 25 th dec. Needed some insight from u. I was going thru the offline test available on PTE website and I found the questions quite tough as compared to Ielts. I have scored above 7 bands in all modules of Ielts and am giving Pte to try for 8 bands each. My question is that what is the difficulty level of questions in the real test as compared to Ielts? Also is there any time available between questions?

Rgds


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I am on the way to exam centre of PTE ACADEMIC and I hope I will get good score this time.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi VRS
> 
> U are a good scorer at PTE. I hv booked the test for 25 th dec. Needed some insight from u. I was going thru the offline test available on PTE website and I found the questions quite tough as compared to Ielts. I have scored above 7 bands in all modules of Ielts and am giving Pte to try for 8 bands each. My question is that what is the difficulty level of questions in the real test as compared to Ielts? Also is there any time available between questions?
> 
> Rgds



@VRS and anyone who has appeared for PTE A. Kindly revert on these doubts.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Cool, please keep us posted on your experience section-wise. It will be valuable inputs for us.

Looking forward to your responses.

Some areas to concentrate, pit-falls to be aware of, sailed with ease areas....

Thanks in advance.



Srilatha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am on the way to exam centre of PTE ACADEMIC and I hope I will get good score this time.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

*PTE-A exam doubts*

Hi all,

I want to know about the summarize written text question asked in PTE exam.What should be the best suited length of the text? As in the test boosters sample answers only 1 line is given but the maximum length is 75 words.Does it create any difference in marks if I summarize the text with 75 words not less than that?

Thanks..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I suppose, the key catch here is ONE/SINGLE sentence first and then 75 word count limit applies.

If you are able to capture all the points in one sentence within 75 words, then well done.

This is just my assumption. 

PTE-A punters please clarify 



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to know about the summarize written text question asked in PTE exam.What should be the best suited length of the text? As in the test boosters sample answers only 1 line is given but the maximum length is 75 words.Does it create any difference in marks if I summarize the text with 75 words not less than that?
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to know about the summarize written text question asked in PTE exam.What should be the best suited length of the text? As in the test boosters sample answers only 1 line is given but the maximum length is 75 words.Does it create any difference in marks if I summarize the text with 75 words not less than that?
> 
> Thanks..


Minimum of 5 and maximum of 75 words with a single sentence. In both the times I attempted, I have not exceeded 25-30 words. Keep it short and crisp covering main idea of the essay.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> Minimum of 5 and maximum of 75 words with a single sentence. In both the times I attempted, I have not exceeded 25-30 words. Keep it short and crisp covering main idea of the essay.


Please share your experience


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Please share your experience


I have done it already. Please browse through this thread.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

just came back from my PTE exam. 

Overall a good experience. Took me about 2 hours to finish I think but I didnt take the optional 10 mins break and I was rather quick.
As expected the writing part is the hardest, summarizing short texts in 1 sentence, the essay or summarizing texts in 50-70 words.
Speaking is easy but slightly awkward doing it in a room with other people around doing the same. 

Now I have to wait for the results, 5 business days max. I hope to get it asap.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> just came back from my PTE exam.
> 
> Overall a good experience. Took me about 2 hours to finish I think but I didnt take the optional 10 mins break and I was rather quick.
> As expected the writing part is the hardest, summarizing short texts in 1 sentence, the essay or summarizing texts in 50-70 words.
> ...


HI,

All the very best to you mate.......do share ur result once its out :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> just came back from my PTE exam.
> 
> Overall a good experience. Took me about 2 hours to finish I think but I didnt take the optional 10 mins break and I was rather quick.
> As expected the writing part is the hardest, summarizing short texts in 1 sentence, the essay or summarizing texts in 50-70 words.
> ...


All the best for ur result mate..do share it once it is out. I am trying the offline test available on Perason website and will be buying the test boosters online. Will it be sufficient to prepare for the test or should i buy some book as well.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> just came back from my PTE exam.
> 
> Overall a good experience. Took me about 2 hours to finish I think but I didnt take the optional 10 mins break and I was rather quick.
> As expected the writing part is the hardest, summarizing short texts in 1 sentence, the essay or summarizing texts in 50-70 words.
> ...


Another question..isnt it distracting when other candidates are also attempting the speaking questions in the same room


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

A little bit but not that much

just got my scores!!!!!

Listening 90
Reading 90
Speaking 90
Writing 90

     

I can recommend PTE over IELTS now haha


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> A little bit but not that much
> 
> just got my scores!!!!!
> 
> ...



Fantastic mate ...Congrats....stellar performance in first attempt .....

Some tips for us?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks!

Not really. Just stay focussed and like I said, it might be weird talking to a computer but just get over it, everybody else has to do the exact same thing.

I have 65 points now


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not really. Just stay focussed and like I said, it might be weird talking to a computer but just get over it, everybody else has to do the exact same thing.
> 
> I have 65 points now


Great!!

I have 45 currently. Hoping same miracle happen with me to reach 65...

did you practice online or ordered any book?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I had bought one of the mock tests which also gives you access to separate practice tests of every sort of question basically. They're very handy to familiarise yourself with the format of the test.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I had bought one of the mock tests which also gives you access to separate practice tests of every sort of question basically. They're very handy to familiarise yourself with the format of the test.


Could you mention the site name or any link where from you got familiar with test modules?


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not really. Just stay focussed and like I said, it might be weird talking to a computer but just get over it, everybody else has to do the exact same thing.
> 
> I have 65 points now


Congratulations, how long did you practice for PTE and how did you practice? what book or material did you use?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

just the official PTE site
Preparation - Pearson

I bought the practice test but I basically only used the test boosters, when you purchase the practice test, they come in the package.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

VRS said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> While submitting the EOI with PTE-Academic scores, the EOI system asks us a question to fill in the "Test Reference Number". In case of PTE- Academic test, there are 2 significant numbers given in the score report.
> 
> ...


In SkillSelect if you hover the cursor over the question mark it gives alternative names for Test reference number, Registration ID is one of them so I suppose its that.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> A little bit but not that much
> 
> just got my scores!!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats mate for the grt score. Did u appear in ielts before this and if yes what was ur score in ielts. How long did u practice for PTE. Also, let me know if i purchase online mock test now, till when it will remain valid.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

thomasvo said:


> A little bit but not that much
> 
> just got my scores!!!!!
> 
> ...


:clap2: Way to go Thomas. Congratulations man... If you submit your EOI today you might get an invitation today itself. I have booked my test for 20 Dec. Practicing begins from today. Also I have ordered the PTE Book. Please update your signature aswell.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> Congrats mate for the grt score. Did u appear in ielts before this and if yes what was ur score in ielts. How long did u practice for PTE. Also, let me know if i purchase online mock test now, till when it will remain valid.


I did IELTS 4 times. I always did well on speaking, reading and listening (8 or higher) but for writing I usually had a 7.5. I'm actually still waiting on the result of my last IELTS test from last saturday. But right now thats not important anymore

I didnt practice that much, I did buy the mock test which gives you access to the test boosters. I did the test boosters to familiarise myself with the types of questions.
If you buy the mock test now it should be valid for about 30 days I think.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

vijendra said:


> :clap2: Way to go Thomas. Congratulations man... If you submit your EOI today you might get an invitation today itself. I have booked my test for 20 Dec. Practicing begins from today. Also I have ordered the PTE Book. Please update your signature aswell.


EOI submitted mate


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

HI ,

I attempted IELTS three times but I am stuck with writing module.

Ist Attempt: L:7.5, R:8, W:6, S:7.5
2nd Attempts: L:8, R:7, W:7, S:6
3rd Attempts: L:8, R:8, W:6.5, S:7.5

Taking my previous scores into consideration, could someone suggest me if I can go for PTE exam.
How much time is required to get 7 bands in PTE exam?

Thanks,
Roselilli


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> A little bit but not that much
> 
> just got my scores!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas,

Excellent and mindblowing scores .. running out of words.... to describe ur achievement !!

Congrats !!

Great source of inspiration and motivation for those who are a going to crack PTE.Lets hope that PTE aspirants are benefitted by your suggestions.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I got the results pretty quick by the way. I did the test at 2:30PM, finished it at 5PM. Woke up today and I had received an email at 6:40AM saying that my result was online. I was very impressed!


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> I got the results pretty quick by the way. I did the test at 2:30PM, finished it at 5PM. Woke up today and I had received an email at 6:40AM saying that my result was online. I was very impressed!


Can you post your ielts scores when you get them as well? Your pte scores are equivalent to band 9 in all sections. if you don't get band 8 in all sections that means they deliberately lower your scores to make you take the test again to make more money.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

No no, that's not true. They just have a different way of asking questions and marking them. The PTE is just more beneficial for me personally. Besides, I was sick on saturday when I did my IELTS so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> In SkillSelect if you hover the cursor over the question mark it gives alternative names for Test reference number, Registration ID is one of them so I suppose its that.


It is Registration ID! I have updated the same.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I did IELTS 4 times. I always did well on speaking, reading and listening (8 or higher) but for writing I usually had a 7.5. I'm actually still waiting on the result of my last IELTS test from last saturday. But right now thats not important anymore
> 
> I didnt practice that much, I did buy the mock test which gives you access to the test boosters. I did the test boosters to familiarise myself with the types of questions.
> If you buy the mock test now it should be valid for about 30 days I think.


This proves IELTS is ****... Congrats for the greatest score ever acheivable.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

roselilli4 said:


> HI ,
> 
> I attempted IELTS three times but I am stuck with writing module.
> 
> ...


U have to go with PTE immediately. You will get good scores.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

VRS said:


> This proves IELTS is ****... Congrats for the greatest score ever acheivable.


Hi all,

Please share essay writing question of 20 min. Do you guys got 1 or 2 question on writing.

Regards


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I got the results pretty quick by the way. I did the test at 2:30PM, finished it at 5PM. Woke up today and I had received an email at 6:40AM saying that my result was online. I was very impressed!


What is ur take on the level of difficulty of questions as compared to ielts.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I got the results pretty quick by the way. I did the test at 2:30PM, finished it at 5PM. Woke up today and I had received an email at 6:40AM saying that my result was online. I was very impressed!


How many essay questions did u get


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

just one, everybody gets the same amount of questions of each type


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

But n Mock test A, I got 2 essay questions.

Also could you let us know how many words u wrote Summarize paragraph?


thomasvo said:


> just one, everybody gets the same amount of questions of each type


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

PTE rocks.......IELTS SUCKS!!


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> just one, everybody gets the same amount of questions of each type


It's not right. Every question paper is different. 

In my first attempt, I got 3 summary questions and 1 Essay and in second attempt, I got 2 Summary and 1 essay and more questions in Speaking section compared to the first.

One of the forum member here has got 2 essay and 2 summary questions.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> It's not right. Every question paper is different.
> 
> In my first attempt, I got 3 summary questions and 1 Essay and in second attempt, I got 2 Summary and 1 essay and more questions in Speaking section compared to the first.
> 
> One of the forum member here has got 2 essay and 2 summary questions.


Please share your essay questions.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all,

does any one have the idea about PTE mock tests which are available on ptepractice website?Does it include practice papers also or just the test?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, it includes test boosters which are basically one question of every possible sort of question. Its only 1 of each though, but you can take them as many times as you want during the 30 day period


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

thomasvo said:


> Yes, it includes test boosters which are basically one question of every possible sort of question. Its only 1 of each though, but you can take them as many times as you want during the 30 day period


Hi Thomas,

Any tips on speaking on Horizontal graphs... Those are tricky i guess


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I cant really give any tips. Those were the speaking questions I disliked the most. I just spoke about what I saw. I cant really help you in that aspect


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

PTE practice booster doesn't accept debit card ? Anybody who bought through debit card?


----------



## thenagpal (Feb 2, 2014)

hi all my friends...

i am new here..


plz help about PTE...

in writing my typing speed is not up to mark !
\is there any other option or i have to practice typing?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Anybody please share essay writing questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

thenagpal said:


> hi all my friends...
> 
> i am new here..
> 
> ...


Improve typing by using typing software


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

*PTE-A exam doubts*

Hi all,

In the pte exam can we replay the recording? Also can we go back and change our answers?

thanks
richa


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> In the pte exam can we replay the recording? Also can we go back and change our answers?
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I am not sure whether this question is already answered in this thread or not.

I have bought PTE-A test boosters.

Planning to book for mock TEST-A/B, will the questions in mock be different from the test boosters? also wanted to know whether we could use the mock test several times all the three sections or it is just one time practice.

Anyone who took both test boosters and mock test, could you please confirm.?


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Nicemathan,

PTE-A mock test also contain practice papers which are valid for 30 days but the practice test contains the same set of questions which are in other test boosters.

For mock test i dont have any idea as i have not given the mock test yet.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Anybody please share essay writing questions you got in exam . Thanks in advance.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I cant really give any tips. Those were the speaking questions I disliked the most. I just spoke about what I saw. I cant really help you in that aspect


Hi Thomas

U have appeared for the real test and have also practiced the test boosters. I tried the test boosters and found the level of difficulty of questions quite high as compared to Ielts. Are the questions which come in the real test also of the same level of difficulty or the test boosters have been kept purposefully more difficult?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Well I found the (reading) boosters difficult as well. I made a fair few mistakes and I got a bit scared after that. Truth is those booster questions were pretty hard but they prepared me well enough for the actual test.
I dont know if the questions at the test were easier or that I was better prepared thanks to those boosters. I wasnt used to those kind of questions, so I was glad I did the boosters to get me used to it.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

I also took the PTE academic exam yesterday and got the result last night!! I had applied for the test before I got my IELTS reval result , so I decided to take it anyway! I only practiced for PTE for few days using offline materials which are available on the PTE website. So here are my results: L 69, R 90, S 75, W 77 and O 77. Now I have cleared both PTE and IELTS! Wish I could get 10 points for both! lol


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> I also took the PTE academic exam yesterday and got the result last night!! I had applied for the test before I got my IELTS reval result , so I decided to take it anyway! I only practiced for PTE for few days using offline materials which are available on the PTE website. So here are my results: L 69, R 90, S 75, W 77 and O 77. Now I have cleared both PTE and IELTS! Wish I could get 10 points for both! lol


if you already had 10 points for IELTS why bother about PTE.


----------



## captain_hoomi (May 12, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> if you already had 10 points for IELTS why bother about PTE.


I've already said in my post! I didn't know about my IELTS reval result when I was applying for PTE. I didn't want to take the risk and wait so I applied for PTE as well. And by the time I had my IELTS remark result, I couldn't cancel PTE!!


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

captain_hoomi said:


> I also took the PTE academic exam yesterday and got the result last night!! I had applied for the test before I got my IELTS reval result , so I decided to take it anyway! I only practiced for PTE for few days using offline materials which are available on the PTE website. So here are my results: L 69, R 90, S 75, W 77 and O 77. Now I have cleared both PTE and IELTS! Wish I could get 10 points for both! lol


Congratz Mate....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Richa.... I guess the offline material is almost the same as online test boosters.... thats okay boosters are only few $'s 



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi Nicemathan,
> 
> PTE-A mock test also contain practice papers which are valid for 30 days but the practice test contains the same set of questions which are in other test boosters.
> 
> For mock test i dont have any idea as i have not given the mock test yet.


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

captain_hoomi said:


> I also took the PTE academic exam yesterday and got the result last night!! I had applied for the test before I got my IELTS reval result , so I decided to take it anyway! I only practiced for PTE for few days using offline materials which are available on the PTE website. So here are my results: L 69, R 90, S 75, W 77 and O 77. Now I have cleared both PTE and IELTS! Wish I could get 10 points for both! lol


Congrats Mate..


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Do we really need to buy the offline material? I wonder as there are various versions of offline materials coming at various prices. is there any significant changes between the year of editions? 

I am trying to list out the resources so that it will be handy for preparation as well as for other members here..

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

It will be helpful if you could share the consolidated offline materials sources.

Looking forward to your further updates.



rkoushik2000 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do we really need to buy the offline material? I wonder as there are various versions of offline materials coming at various prices. is there any significant changes between the year of editions?
> 
> ...


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hello guys
I'm really glad to share my good experience with PTE- academic 
I had given Ielts 5 or 6 times but haven't been able to score 7 each 
Most of the time I scored less in writing 6 or 6.5 never more than that
Speaking was also 6.5 or 7 
but writing and reading was above 8 

However, I was pretty disappointed with my ielts score last time. I was expecting 7 and above in speaking and writing although I was in doubt regarding my reading.
However, the result was speaking 6.5 and writing 6 only and remaining above 8
Then i decided to book PTE exam as I read that most of the guys in the forum are having a great success in this exam.
I practiced offline tests and some other exams online

During the PTE exam i feel that the exam was pretty tough as you have to remember and respond quickly especially at speaking portion.:typing:
At the end, I feel I didn't perform better to score 65 each= (7 in IELTS)
However, today I was surprised to see my result as I scored
L- 69, R- 79, S-71, *and especially writing- 75 which was my weak point in the IELTS*:rockon::whoo:

In a nutshell, *I feel PTE-academic is definitely easier to score*, however, you may feel difficulty answering some questions.

Now, I would strongly suggest everyone to book this test rather than IELTS


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats man, Could you let me know how did you prepare for PTE, Did u take any coaching?


deepslas said:


> Hello guys
> I'm really glad to share my good experience with PTE- academic
> I had given Ielts 5 or 6 times but haven't been able to score 7 each
> Most of the time I scored less in writing 6 or 6.5 never more than that
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

CongratZZZZ!!!!

ThatZ really promising. I have PM'ed you seeking further details.



deepslas said:


> Hello guys
> I'm really glad to share my good experience with PTE- academic
> I had given Ielts 5 or 6 times but haven't been able to score 7 each
> Most of the time I scored less in writing 6 or 6.5 never more than that
> ...


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> Congrats man, Could you let me know how did you prepare for PTE, Did u take any coaching?


NO coaching, did it by my own.
I bought one month subscirption plan on tcyonline.com for pte that costs me Rs-425 
There are near about 10 practice test for each section 90 % identical to real exam, you can try one free also. However, there was no short answer question with images and desribe images with videos. So, I was surprised to see this in my real exam. So better be prepared for* unexpected questions*.
I also downloaded offline practice test from official PTE website
I was not able to buy the test booster or the Scored test as it reuires credit card may be. 
I tried with my debit card to purchase but unfortunately no result.

Lastly, I always like to watch movies and car videos. So, I tried to repeat the 
sentences they were speaking and also trying to do a summary of watching some videos.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

deepslas said:


> Hello guys
> I'm really glad to share my good experience with PTE- academic
> I had given Ielts 5 or 6 times but haven't been able to score 7 each
> Most of the time I scored less in writing 6 or 6.5 never more than that
> ...


Hi Buddy,
Congrats, and all the best for your further immi process. Moreover, these are aspiring words for people, who wanna to appear for the PTEA Test. 

What about your Reading Section , 
1. how do you feel same as like IELTS, 
2. I heard from some body is it difficulty to finish in given time
3. Is there any strategy you followed for Reading especially 

Thanks. Best Regards. BR// Naga..


----------



## hoangdekiem (Sep 22, 2014)

mrbehi said:


> I have downloaded PTE Academic Testbuilder 2012 edition: Student's Book + Audio Pack by MACMILLAN pubisher
> 
> you can review the book on this link: http://http://www.amazon.com/Pte-Academic-Testbuilder-Students-Audio/dp/0230427863
> 
> ...


i just inbox you. do you get my message?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Hello guys
> I'm really glad to share my good experience with PTE- academic
> I had given Ielts 5 or 6 times but haven't been able to score 7 each
> Most of the time I scored less in writing 6 or 6.5 never more than that
> ...


I am wondering how is the PTE test marked. Is it checked by a computer or manually and if by some computer program, then what about the essay and summaries? Are they also marked by a computer.


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> I am wondering how is the PTE test marked. Is it checked by a computer or manually and if by some computer program, then what about the essay and summaries? Are they also marked by a computer.


All the questions in PTE test are marked by computer, if you are interested to know more about how they mark you check this pdf: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

mrbehi said:


> All the questions in PTE test are marked by computer, if you are interested to know more about how they mark you check this pdf: http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


Thanks mrbehi..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Well! Nothing special. I just practiced some tests at tcyonline.com
> You should read the sentence carefully to pick the answers in fill in the blanks
> and keep in mind the linkers for reordering, while other questions are same as ielts
> However, You should not waste enough time on reading questions as the time is less.


Hi deepslas

In the listening section, a lot of time is available for questions in the test boosters. Is it the same in the real test also. Also in case of one word answers for speaking section, 10 secs are available for recording the answer, whereas the actual time taken to respond in a single word is only 2-3 secs. In this case can we move on to the next question after answering. Is there any benefit of saving time


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi deepslas
> 
> In the listening section, a lot of time is available for questions in the test boosters. Is it the same in the real test also. Also in case of one word answers for speaking section, 10 secs are available for recording the answer, whereas the actual time taken to respond in a single word is only 2-3 secs. In this case can we move on to the next question after answering. Is there any benefit of saving time


Hi Buddy,
Don't worry about timing in listening as I completed my test with 8 minutes remaining. 
Just answer the question in few words like 2-3 secs and then click for the next question or just don't speak after answering it will automatically be completed .
Although, No benefit regarding saving time


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Hi Buddy,
> Don't worry about timing in listening as I completed my test with 8 minutes remaining.
> Just answer the question in few words like 2-3 secs and then click for the next question or just don't speak after answering it will automatically be completed .
> Although, No benefit regarding saving time


Thanks dear..also let me know any other problem areas which u encountered while taking the test for the first time. How did u find the writing and speaking wrt availability of time, difficulty etc. viz a viz Ielts. How many essay questions did u get.


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

mrbehi said:


> check your inbox


Hi, 

I too have sent you a PM on this. Have you got that?

Thanks


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

mrbehi said:


> check your inbox


I sent u a pm too, thanks.


----------



## Visaradha (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi mrbehi...could u please send me too.....my husband is writing his PTE on this Saturday. 
Thanks.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

Hi

A lot of discussion about PTE Academic these days. I have began to wonder if I should also give it a go.

I need to get 20 points for English. I sat IELTS Academic in September and managed to get R9.0, L9.0, W7.5, S8.5 or in other words I was .5 points short in the writing section. I do not doubt that I am capable of achiving 8.0+ in all bands, but the question is how many tries it will take and how much money do I have to spend? As most of you know, it has a lot to do with luck.

Would you guys know if PTE Academic is worth a shot? Is 79+ in each PTE Academic section more easily doable than IELTS 8.0? Any other pros to PTE?

Cheers!


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

ozengineer said:


> Hi
> 
> A lot of discussion about PTE Academic these days. I have began to wonder if I should also give it a go.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Def u can achieve 79+ in all sections, 1 member here got full 90 in all 4 sections, and after looking at your IELTS mark it looks like it will be kind of walk in a park for you.

With IELTS you never know, u might get it in 1-2-3 or many more attempts, PTE in my opinion is better choice for you.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Familiarize with the PTE-A format.

Try to give a scored mock exam from Pearson official site and understand your scores. 

Post-which you could concentrate on areas to improve if you don't achieve 79 in all three modules.



ozengineer said:


> Hi
> 
> A lot of discussion about PTE Academic these days. I have began to wonder if I should also give it a go.
> 
> ...


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Hi,
> 
> Def u can achieve 79+ in all sections, 1 member here got full 90 in all 4 sections, and after looking at your IELTS mark it looks like it will be kind of walk in a park for you.
> 
> With IELTS you never know, u might get it in 1-2-3 or many more attempts, PTE in my opinion is better choice for you.


Hi

I have been attempting sample tests available on TCYonline and also the boosters and I must say that the level of difficulty is quite high, especially in reading section. I have cleared IELTS with 7 plus in each of the sections and am aspiring for 8 each through PTE, however looking at the difficulty level of questions I am getting apprehensive about this. What is it that people who were stuck with IElts are being able to clear Pte in first attempt, given the level of difficulty of questions? Is it that the practice tests are tougher than the real test or is the marking lenient.

Would appreciate if people who have cleared Pte would throw some light on this. This would be helpful in deciding preparation strategy. 

Thanks


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

ozengineer said:


> Hi
> 
> A lot of discussion about PTE Academic these days. I have began to wonder if I should also give it a go.
> 
> ...


I was as in the same boat as you mate. Always came up short 0.5 on writing.
Did PTE and I got the result I wanted/needed. Plus you dont have to wait 2 weeks for the results, I had mine like 12 hours after my test.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been attempting sample tests available on TCYonline and also the boosters and I must say that the level of difficulty is quite high, especially in reading section. I have cleared IELTS with 7 plus in each of the sections and am aspiring for 8 each through PTE, however looking at the difficulty level of questions I am getting apprehensive about this. What is it that people who were stuck with IElts are being able to clear Pte in first attempt, given the level of difficulty of questions? Is it that the practice tests are tougher than the real test or is the marking lenient.
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas

Would request you to throw some light on this.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been attempting sample tests available on TCYonline and also the boosters and I must say that the level of difficulty is quite high, especially in reading section. I have cleared IELTS with 7 plus in each of the sections and am aspiring for 8 each through PTE, however looking at the difficulty level of questions I am getting apprehensive about this. What is it that people who were stuck with IElts are being able to clear Pte in first attempt, given the level of difficulty of questions? Is it that the practice tests are tougher than the real test or is the marking lenient.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, 
Like all tests, PTE Academic consists of all different difficulty levels of questions (easy,medium and difficult). However, the weight-age varies from easy to difficult levels . Here in PTE A , difficulty items carries more marks/weight-age, despite IELTS carries 1 mark for 1 question whether it might be easy or difficult.
Hence, don't bother much bother about difficulty levels , if you answers difficulty one, chances to get the best scores.

In Reading section time is constrain. Be prepared the questions, it doesn't follow order it may come in different sequence. Need to attempt all items, if not it reflect badly on your final scores. 
1. Don't spend much time on reorder paragraphs, you'll get marks at least you arrange more than 2 or 3 in a right sequence.
2. In MC - CMA (Multiple choices choose multiple answers) having negative marking system. Only answers if you quite sure. Do not go for guessing answers, it may nullify your correct responses.
In remaining item types MC -CSA , Fill in the blanks reading , Fill in the blanks Reading and Writing ,do enough preparation.

BR//
Naga.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mate,
> Like all tests, PTE Academic consists of all different difficulty levels of questions (easy,medium and difficult). However, the weight-age varies from easy to difficult levels . Here in PTE A , difficulty items carries more marks/weight-age, despite IELTS carries 1 mark for 1 question whether it might be easy or difficult.
> Hence, don't bother much bother about difficulty levels , if you answers difficulty one, chances to get the best scores.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot mate..


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Naga,

You have given the PTE-A exams?, if so could you pls shed some light on your experience.





reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi Mate,
> Like all tests, PTE Academic consists of all different difficulty levels of questions (easy,medium and difficult). However, the weight-age varies from easy to difficult levels . Here in PTE A , difficulty items carries more marks/weight-age, despite IELTS carries 1 mark for 1 question whether it might be easy or difficult.
> Hence, don't bother much bother about difficulty levels , if you answers difficulty one, chances to get the best scores.
> 
> ...


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Naga,
> 
> You have given the PTE-A exams?, if so could you pls shed some light on your experience.[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Naga....  will stay in touch... I hope it will be mutually beneficial


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hello guys,
I have already given pte academic and scored more than 65 
However, I was planning to get 79 each . If anyone of you guys interested you can add me on my skype id ielts.speaking3
We can discuss some ideas about it.
thanks..


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Hello guys,
> I have already given pte academic and scored more than 65
> However, I was planning to get 79 each . If anyone of you guys interested you can add me on my skype id ielts.speaking3
> We can discuss some ideas about it.
> thanks..


i wll add you...

BR
mandeep


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Hello guys,
> I have already given pte academic and scored more than 65
> However, I was planning to get 79 each . If anyone of you guys interested you can add me on my skype id ielts.speaking3
> We can discuss some ideas about it.
> thanks..


Hi deepslas

When did u give the exam. Would be nice if u could share ur Pte experience for the benefit of all

Cheers!


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*PTE Books*

As there is a shortage of PTE books, is there anyone who has already given the test and would like to sell their book? Kindly PM me.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Please anyone who has written PTE general and Academic exams, could you share some materials and details about exam.

For Skilled Visa PTE Academic or General which one is accepted by AUS Immi Dept?

Planning to take an attempt in Melbourne.

Share the material at [email protected]


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please anyone who has written PTE general and Academic exams, could you share some materials and details about exam.
> 
> ...


PTE Academic


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Shiv, as of now only PTE-Academic is only accepted. No update on PTE-General



Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please anyone who has written PTE general and Academic exams, could you share some materials and details about exam.
> 
> ...


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

mrbehi said:


> check your inbox


Could you please inbox me also.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

Just got my IELTS result today, I hoped to score all 7 but quite disappointed with the marks.
I got 8.5, 8, 6 & 6.5 for R,L,S,W. Should I give resit for another IELTS or give PTE A a try?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> Just got my IELTS result today, I hoped to score all 7 but quite disappointed with the marks.
> I got 8.5, 8, 6 & 6.5 for R,L,S,W. Should I give resit for another IELTS or give PTE A a try?


Go in for PTE mate..


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> Could you please inbox me also.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Check your inbox, about your question it very much depends on where you are taking the exam in my opinion, if you are taking it in Australia i would definitely recommend you to go for PTE academic


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I would be very interested & grateful for PTE Academic materials as well. Please send me a PM, if you think you might be able to help me. Small things like that can really make a difference in one's life.  Cheers!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

mrbehi said:


> Check your inbox, about your question it very much depends on where you are taking the exam in my opinion, if you are taking it in Australia i would definitely recommend you to go for PTE academic


Hi mrbehi, 

can you also please share material with me? I have PM'ed you my email...

Thanks in advance


----------



## mrbehi (Nov 14, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi mrbehi,
> 
> can you also please share material with me? I have PM'ed you my email...
> 
> Thanks in advance


Done, and also check this link, there are loads of information in form of PDF regarding the PTE exam for students and also teachers that you can download:

PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

mrbehi said:


> Done, and also check this link, there are loads of information in form of PDF regarding the PTE exam for students and also teachers that you can download:
> 
> PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


thanks i got it


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Just so you all know sharing copyright material in this way is against the Law and agaibst forum rules. 

Posting emails on the forum is also against forum rules. 

I suggest you keep within the rules or you will start to lose posting privileges.


----------



## deeparajan (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi folks I too am planning to attend PTE academic and have to score 79 in each set.
I have been doing some practice tests and though lengthy found it to be interesting than ielts.
Well people any tips on re tell lecture?


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey guys, just gave my PTE and got the results in a day.
It says overall score of 90 with Listening, Reading, Speaking & Writing as 90.
But I see that 'Written Discourse' is 60. Does this matter ?


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

harivids said:


> Hey guys, just gave my PTE and got the results in a day.
> It says overall score of 90 with Listening, Reading, Speaking & Writing as 90.
> But I see that 'Written Discourse' is 60. Does this matter ?


Congrats for the grand score. 

What matters is "Communication Skills", not the "Enabling Skills". Chill!!!


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for confirming. Then, its VISA time now 



padmayogesh said:


> Congrats for the grand score.
> 
> What matters is "Communication Skills", not the "Enabling Skills". Chill!!!


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*PTE Material*



harivids said:


> Hey guys, just gave my PTE and got the results in a day.
> It says overall score of 90 with Listening, Reading, Speaking & Writing as 90.
> But I see that 'Written Discourse' is 60. Does this matter ?


Hi Mate,

Congratulations for your wonderful scores...
Please share some tips...


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

I prepared for around 1-2 weeks before it.
I did some paid test boosters from the pte site (7 days) and also went through their pdfs. Some of the tests from the test boosters repeat in the pdfs.
I was careful about my spoken English, for the last two weeks I was kind of observing my spoken English along with consciously trying to improve it.
End result: I had a good idea of the pattern of the tests which helped me keep my timing.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratz Hari for this wonderful performance.

Where did you gave this exams.

Could you please share your experiences for the benefit all 



harivids said:


> Thanks for confirming. Then, its VISA time now


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Any areas to concentrate such as re-tell lecture, repeat sentence summarize lecture in writing, summarize written text and then the big fish writing ESSAY



harivids said:


> I prepared for around 1-2 weeks before it.
> I did some paid test boosters from the pte site (7 days) and also went through their pdfs. Some of the tests from the test boosters repeat in the pdfs.
> I was careful about my spoken English, for the last two weeks I was kind of observing my spoken English along with consciously trying to improve it.
> End result: I had a good idea of the pattern of the tests which helped me keep my timing.


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks mate! 
Frankly speaking, I expected bad scores in speaking because of that graph thingy, and I was confident about essay writing...but looks like speaking went well and essay writing results sucked (60 in written discourse)

Experiences?
Well, I am in Bangalore. Gave the test at Chopra's MG Road.
- You are not allowed to carry absolutely anything into the exam hall including handkerchiefs, ring etc). I asked them if I had to take my belt off  
- Lots of cameras everywhere
- The test administrators were a confident lot, no issues there.
- They give decent earphones and mic (I had carried mine..just in case ;-) but did not use them)
- The first 30-60 minutes are usually a little noisy because of the speaking section, rest everything is silent.
- They give an erasable writing pad and pen for writing.


nicemathan said:


> Congratz Hari for this wonderful performance.
> 
> Where did you gave this exams.
> 
> Could you please share your experiences for the benefit all


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Any areas to concentrate such as re-tell lecture, repeat sentence summarize lecture in writing, summarize written text and then the big fish writing ESSAY


I was afraid of the graphs and practiced whatever material was available on them online.
I think my score on essay writing is not good...so I suppose I shouldn't comment on that.

There is one thing that I did for the dictation part: I wrote it down instead of typing it in. Was able to reproduce the dictation more comfortably because of this.


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Harivis,

Firstly, my hearty congratulations for ur great scores.

I am curious to know if u gave IELTS exam also before attempting PTE? If so , plz mention ur scores.

I tried IELTS multiple times and had trouble with getting 7 band in writing module. So, just to get some understanding i am comparing IELTS and PTE.

Thanks,
Roselilli


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks a lot!
No, I had booked IELTs, but the date was too far away (feb 7) so I thought let me just give PTE a shot. PTE dates are easy to get.
So, I have no understanding of IELTs. 



roselilli4 said:


> Hi Harivis,
> 
> Firstly, my hearty congratulations for ur great scores.
> 
> ...


----------



## deeparajan (Dec 6, 2014)

Dear Harivis, 

Firstly congratulations for that awesome score. I have few questions 
1. Did you give a mock test before attending the real one?
2. Any tips on re tell lecture and summarize spoken text.
I am preparing for the test and felt these modules to be a little tough. 
How did you manage?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

harivids said:


> Hey guys, just gave my PTE and got the results in a day.
> It says overall score of 90 with Listening, Reading, Speaking & Writing as 90.
> But I see that 'Written Discourse' is 60. Does this matter ?


Congrats Hari for the grand scores..

I hv booked my exam for 25th dec, would be grateful if u share some tips on re tell lecture thing. Also let me know, is the difficulty level of real test questions same as test boosters or is there some difference?

Cheers!


----------



## deeparajan (Dec 6, 2014)

harivids said:


> Hey guys, just gave my PTE and got the results in a day.
> It says overall score of 90 with Listening, Reading, Speaking & Writing as 90.
> But I see that 'Written Discourse' is 60. Does this matter



Firstly congratulations for that awesome score. I have few questions
1. Did you give a mock test before attending the real one?
2. Any tips on re tell lecture and summarize spoken text.
I am preparing for the test and felt these modules to be a little tough.
How did you manage?


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks deeparajan.

1. No
2. Took quick notes, only keywords though. There is no time to write all the text. By the end of the recorded audio, you would have got a general idea of what the speaker is talking about and the notes will help you reproduce the finer points.



deeparajan said:


> Dear Harivis,
> 
> Firstly congratulations for that awesome score. I have few questions
> 1. Did you give a mock test before attending the real one?
> ...


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks.

Looks like everyone finds the re-tell lecture thing difficult whereas for me it was the the graphs!

The paid test-boosters really helped me to get an overall feel of the test and the real test is not very different from that.




NMCHD said:


> Congrats Hari for the grand scores..
> 
> I hv booked my exam for 25th dec, would be grateful if u share some tips on re tell lecture thing. Also let me know, is the difficulty level of real test questions same as test boosters or is there some difference?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

harivids said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Looks like everyone finds the re-tell lecture thing difficult whereas for me it was the the graphs!
> 
> The paid test-boosters really helped me to get an overall feel of the test and the real test is not very different from that.


For the summation of the lecture during the listening part, can you rewind and forward the recording?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Cool....

Even I have booked there but its during the last week of this month.

It really builds our confidence in hearing such success stories.

By the way which job code are you applying....and which stage of VISA processing are you currently at.



harivids said:


> Thanks mate!
> Frankly speaking, I expected bad scores in speaking because of that graph thingy, and I was confident about essay writing...but looks like speaking went well and essay writing results sucked (60 in written discourse)
> 
> Experiences?
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*IELTS Score	PTE A Score*

9.0 86-90
8.5 83-85
8.0 79-82
7.5 73-78
7.0 65-72
6.5 58-64

Comparisons


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

akrish said:


> For the summation of the lecture during the listening part, can you rewind and forward the recording?


Nopes, all listening stuff only once. No option for rewinding/forwarding/playing again etc. The same is specified in the training material too.


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Cool....
> 
> Even I have booked there but its during the last week of this month.
> 
> ...


Got the ACS done positively for Software Engineer. Now that PTE is done, the next stage is EOI.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Super, what is your points break-up.....

I guess, well above the cut-off 



harivids said:


> Got the ACS done positively for Software Engineer. Now that PTE is done, the next stage is EOI.


----------



## harivids (Sep 17, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Super, what is your points break-up.....
> 
> I guess, well above the cut-off


Yes, its above the cut-off. But need to finish off everything by next year mid, else I will lose some age points.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I am sure you will breeze through don't worry.

The age factor matters only till you get invitation (i.e you are not supposed to turn 33 @ the time of invitation).... if your points are well above cut-off you will get invitation soon and then it should be OK. 

Also the standard for getting PR is 3 months since the date of application submission......  (3 months atleast for Indians for high risk countries like our neighbor and middle-eastern countries it takes a bit longer due to security checks)





harivids said:


> Yes, its above the cut-off. But need to finish off everything by next year mid, else I will lose some age points.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi 

I am preparing for PTE at tcyonline.com and there is a task where is short lecture and we have to write 50-70 words

Will it be in real test as well?


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

TCYonline has some faults in practice tests...
Even if find practice material pretty difficult compare to actuals... for reading specially i am not able to score 5 out of 15..
Can some one confirm ?

anyone knows any other online preparation link?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

sachinm01 said:


> TCYonline has some faults in practice tests...
> Even if find practice material pretty difficult compare to actuals... for reading specially i am not able to score 5 out of 15..
> Can some one confirm ?
> 
> anyone knows any other online preparation link?



Sachin

absolutely right you are. even there is no accurate checking system like they already have written their answers for paragraphs in writing section and they always marked wrong our written essays. 

In my opinion, PTE official site have much accurate tests, but they dont accept debit cards to purchase the product.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I concur that, yes TCYonline has some serious faults.

Like fill in the blanks would have 5 blanks to fill but there would be only three options with drop down. 

Choosing the incorrect words in para after listening is almost always coded me as wrong even though I select the correct WRONG answers 

Also partial correct answers are coded as incorrect in TCYonline. 

Having said that, it does give us an exam feel and by the end we would know whether we have done it correctly or not.

The test boosters materials in official site doesn't give evaluated results. 

Only *mock exams *would have evaluated. 

Folks correct me if I am wrong.



mandy2137 said:


> Sachin
> 
> absolutely right you are. even there is no accurate checking system like they already have written their answers for paragraphs in writing section and they always marked wrong our written essays.
> 
> In my opinion, PTE official site have much accurate tests, but they dont accept debit cards to purchase the product.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> I concur that, yes TCYonline has some serious faults.
> 
> Like fill in the blanks would have 5 blanks to fill but there would be only three options with drop down.
> 
> ...



Nice, 

All points are well written about TCY. Where MOCK tests are available?

thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi dude, 

Mock tests are available @ pearson official website.

TESTA & TESTB with complete scoring at the end.

I haven't given the mock exams, probably next weekend I might.

When have you booked your exams?



mandy2137 said:


> Nice,
> 
> All points are well written about TCY. Where MOCK tests are available?
> 
> thanks


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> Mock tests are available @ pearson official website.
> 
> ...



Thanks Nice, 

not booked yet, hopefully next month. Have you booked test?

thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

You can call me Raj.

Yes I have booked it for last week of DEC'14

I didn't want to carry the burden of pending english exam into 2015 already wasted quite a bit of time and effort because of IELTs



mandy2137 said:


> Thanks Nice,
> 
> not booked yet, hopefully next month. Have you booked test?
> 
> thanks


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Rightly said about TCY. There are a lot of bugs in the sample tests. Even in few speaking questions pertaining to graphs, I observed that the questions and graphs do not match. Having said that, the only advantage is that u get some sample questions since there's hardly any practice material available online. 

However, don't rely on their evaluation, since it is incorrect. 

Cheers!!


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> You can call me Raj.
> 
> Yes I have booked it for last week of DEC'14
> 
> I didn't want to carry the burden of pending english exam into 2015 already wasted quite a bit of time and effort because of IELTs


Which date have u booked it for. Mine is 25th dec


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I wrote IELTS 3 times, but i missed 7 in all by .5 , now i am planning to write PTE pearson. 
Can somebody please tell me whether EOI started accepting the PTE/TOFEL scores ? I just wanted to confirm this before booking the exam date for pearson, as I already did spend 30K on IELTS .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

singh423 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I wrote IELTS 3 times, but i missed 7 in all by .5 , now i am planning to write PTE pearson.
> Can somebody please tell me whether EOI started accepting the PTE/TOFEL scores ? I just wanted to confirm this before booking the exam date for pearson, as I already did spend 30K on IELTS .
> ...


Yes from 23Nov


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I had given the mock test of PTE-A.But my score was really depressing.

Its L/R/W/S:60/42/59/55.

Please help me out by telling which is the best way to practice the exam.Currently i m practicing using TCY and test boosters.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

I purchased PTE-A practice test $35....is there any difference between PTE-A & B?

thanks


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can we re-attempt test in official site ?


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi mandy,

Both the test are different.U can reattempt the test by paying $35 again.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I am also using the same materials TCY & test boosters.

How do feel about mock exams are they that difficult!!!, I am planning to give mock exams next weekend.



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had given the mock test of PTE-A.But my score was really depressing.
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi NiceMathan,

Reading section was bit difficult but rest of the sections are ok. But still my score was bad.

Does anybody have any particular tips regarding reading section of PTE?


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

How many times we can use PTE boosters? As I was thinking that with $35 we can have multiple attempts for practice.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

the boosters are unlimited. But they are always the same and there is only 1 of each kind.
But 1 boosters can have multiple questions.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> the boosters are unlimited. But they are always the same and there is only 1 of each kind.
> But 1 boosters can have multiple questions.


I have used practice test but not able to find their evaluation over there. How may i get my evaluation?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anybody attempted pte lately? Please share writing essay question.
I would be very thankful to you


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Essay Topics are different every time...mine was something like....Its duty of manufacturers to take care of packaging or its duty of consumers to not buy products with extra packaging......something like this....doesn't remember exactly.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Essay Topics are different every time...mine was something like....Its duty of manufacturers to take care of packaging or its duty of consumers to not buy products with extra packaging......something like this....doesn't remember exactly.


Thank


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Any further updates folks..... thread is silent for few days now  

Seems everyone are preparing big time  All the best folks


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

nicemathan said:


> Any further updates folks..... thread is silent for few days now
> 
> Seems everyone are preparing big time  All the best folks


My Test is scheduled on 20th Dec. PTE books has been shipped. The only prob is, no time for practice. 

Hoping for a 79+ this time. Last time I didn't know the pattern of the test and what are the type of questions. Now there is some confidence.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best in attaining your required scores.

Any inputs on re-tell lecture (speaking) and write summary on heard lecture (Listening)

How many questions (approx'ly) do we get for reading & listening, please



vijendra said:


> My Test is scheduled on 20th Dec. PTE books has been shipped. The only prob is, no time for practice.
> 
> Hoping for a 79+ this time. Last time I didn't know the pattern of the test and what are the type of questions. Now there is some confidence.


----------



## kiran3875 (Dec 4, 2014)

Dear Friends,

for booking a Slot for PTE-A exam, i see 2 options in Chennai:

1) Pearson Professional Centers-Chennai
2) Edwise International.

Please let me know if both provide same facility or is it we need to prefer "Pearson Professional Centers" only.

Kindly Advice. Thanks.


----------



## singhexpat20 (Dec 18, 2013)

kiran3875 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> for booking a Slot for PTE-A exam, i see 2 options in Chennai:
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

I have the same question, I see 2 options for Hyderabad

Storm Group, Hyderabad, AND, India
Pearson Professional Centers-Hyderabad, Hyderabad, Telangana, India
Please suggest which one to prefer or anyone would be fine ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## g_from_derby (Jul 9, 2013)

I am thinking of taking the PTE Academic and was wondering if someone who has taken the test ,Thomasvo possibly, can answer the below.

1) Are the sections of the tests sequences in a particular order i.e. is it speaking first followed by listening ...etc

2) Did anyone find the booster more difficult than the actual test (I got a few wrong in the reading booster but is it because it's much tougher than the actual test ??)

Would be grateful if anyone can give helpful answers.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Appearing for PTE today


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

jpadda001 said:


> Appearing for PTE today


All the best mate!


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

jpadda001 said:


> Appearing for PTE today


A

all the best friend


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

singh423 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have the same question, I see 2 options for Hyderabad
> 
> ...


Go for Storm. Pearson Professional Center would be crowded. You may get distracted by fellow test takers.

There was one more in Abids[V&U Intellect Consultants (P) Ltd], am not sure why it's not displaying now.


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

g_from_derby said:


> I am thinking of taking the PTE Academic and was wondering if someone who has taken the test ,Thomasvo possibly, can answer the below.
> 
> 1) Are the sections of the tests sequences in a particular order i.e. is it speaking first followed by listening ...etc
> 
> ...


1) It's Speaking & Writing, Reading, Listening in order.
2) It depends on the question paper you get. I feel the questions in boosters are from previous papers. In both the attempts I took, those were of moderate difficult.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just got my PTE Result. Passed and can now claim 20 points. Was badly disappointed with my IELTS Marks. Now I feel IELTS is just a money making machine. PTE is much better.

L- 80, R - 89, S - 83,W - 87

I had given my IELTS results for reval. Now I am not at all bothered abt it.


----------



## deeparajan (Dec 6, 2014)

Folks I have scheduled my exam for 17th Dec. I got to score 79. I have been practicing with paid boosters and through some online practice materials that I downloaded.
Any tips on reading module?
People who have attended the exams please share your experience on how complex are the real test from the boosters and other study materials


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Great job Lakshmi Congrats..


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> Just got my PTE Result. Passed and can now claim 20 points. Was badly disappointed with my IELTS Marks. Now I feel IELTS is just a money making machine. PTE is much better.
> 
> L- 80, R - 89, S - 83,W - 87
> 
> I had given my IELTS results for reval. Now I am not at all bothered abt it.


Mind blowing score Lakshmi, congrats friend. 

When did you attempt the test and result in how many hours? Was there any special preparation for this wonderful score ?


----------



## deeparajan (Dec 6, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> Just got my PTE Result. Passed and can now claim 20 points. Was badly disappointed with my IELTS Marks. Now I feel IELTS is just a money making machine. PTE is much better.
> 
> L- 80, R - 89, S - 83,W - 87
> 
> I had given my IELTS results for reval. Now I am not at all bothered abt it.


Wow Lakshmi. Congratulations. 
Please share your experience as even I will be giving my exam on 17th Dec.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*PTE Material*



lakshmim_84 said:


> Just got my PTE Result. Passed and can now claim 20 points. Was badly disappointed with my IELTS Marks. Now I feel IELTS is just a money making machine. PTE is much better.
> 
> L- 80, R - 89, S - 83,W - 87
> 
> I had given my IELTS results for reval. Now I am not at all bothered abt it.


<PM> Congratulations Mate...I can understand your agony.....


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I had given my exam at Bangalore - at Chopras. They provide mock tests for 500 Rs. After after each mock test, the examiner will sit with you and evaluate your scores and give you tips to improve. You can take upto 3 mock exams. I had taken 2. Then appeared for the PTE on 11 dec at 3 pm. Got the result today morning at 11.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> I had given my exam at Bangalore - at Chopras. They provide mock tests for 500 Rs. After after each mock test, the examiner will sit with you and evaluate your scores and give you tips to improve. You can take upto 3 mock exams. I had taken 2. Then appeared for the PTE on 11 dec at 3 pm. Got the result today morning at 11.


Is negative marking also in PTE A?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Is negative marking also in PTE A?


Negative marking is only there for multiple choice questions. There will be 2 questions in reading(each having 7 marks) and 2 questions in writing (each having 8 marks).
They have put negative marking in this because students can select all the answers. So he will always get full marks for this question if there is no negative marking


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> Negative marking is only there for multiple choice questions. There will be 2 questions in reading(each having 7 marks) and 2 questions in writing (each having 8 marks).
> They have put negative marking in this because students can select all the answers. So he will always get full marks for this question if there is no negative marking


Thanks, How many answers should be selected in multiple questions? In test boosters they always correct 2


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Thanks, How many answers should be selected in multiple questions? In test boosters they always correct 2


Even in mock test, it was 2 but the examiner said that we can't be sure. I feel its usually 2


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> Even in mock test, it was 2 but the examiner said that we can't be sure. I feel its usually 2


Great! one last query, can we use hand note pad while listening test plays especially in filling in the blanks?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

They will give you a notepad. It has 3-4 pages- long book type. It is erasable but only examiner can erase it, not us. We max use 2 pages so nothing to worry there
And u can use it in all sections. In listening section I used it for "fill in the blanks" and "dictation"


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> They will give you a notepad. It has 3-4 pages- long book type. It is erasable but only examiner can erase it, not us. We max use 2 pages so nothing to worry there


When you say examiner, you mean by invigilator?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

yes, I meant invigilator


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

lakshmim_84 said:


> yes, I meant invigilator


thanks for all given information. all the best ahead


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

All the best to you too


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

g_from_derby said:


> I am thinking of taking the PTE Academic and was wondering if someone who has taken the test ,Thomasvo possibly, can answer the below.
> 
> 1) Are the sections of the tests sequences in a particular order i.e. is it speaking first followed by listening ...etc
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply


1) yes, speaking first, writing, reading listening if I'm not mistaken.

2) yes, first time I did the booster tests I struggled, I can't tell if it was because it was really hard or because I wasn't used to that type of questions


----------



## g_from_derby (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank You to padmayogesh and Thomasvo for your replies and well done Laskshmin_84 !


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Lakshmi for your updates.

I have checked with Chopras for mock test and feedback. Gonna visit them tomorrow.



lakshmim_84 said:


> I had given my exam at Bangalore - at Chopras. They provide mock tests for 500 Rs. After after each mock test, the examiner will sit with you and evaluate your scores and give you tips to improve. You can take upto 3 mock exams. I had taken 2. Then appeared for the PTE on 11 dec at 3 pm. Got the result today morning at 11.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi guys, 

First of all congrats Laxmi for the grand success. I appeared for the scored practice test A today and got the following results

Listening 68
Reading 74
Speaking 63
Writing 69

Have booked the exam for 25 th dec and was a bit disappointed with the scores since i m aspiring for 79 each. I have a few questions from people who have already appeared for the test

1) In case of section A ( speaking and writing), the time limit given for essay writing is 20 mins. In case i have some time left for the section can i utilize it for the essay and spend more than 20 mins on the essay. In case I do, will it have any negative impact on the scores. Same for other questions also, like summarize passage etc. 

2) Is there some official material available which specifies the marks allotted to each type of question. Like Laksmi just referred regarding MCQs that they carry 7-8 marks.

3) Has anyone given the scored practice test before the real one. If yes, what was the score in mock test and real test. What i want to know is that, is the same computer logic used for marking mock and real test. 

Sorry for the long post, however i m sure that it will clear some doubts of fellow aspirants. 

Cheers!!


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone has any tips on the 'summarizing spoken speech' part? How the hell are we supposed to write as we are listening?!


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

akrish said:


> Anyone has any tips on the 'summarizing spoken speech' part? How the hell are we supposed to write as we are listening?!


You just need to carefully listen the key points in speech.

Its all about few keywords and an overall idea of argument.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> First of all congrats Laxmi for the grand success. I appeared for the scored practice test A today and got the following results
> 
> ...



1 - I think you get 20 minutes max for writing essay, it doesn't matter if you have some extra time remaining...if I remember correctly.

2- Yes PTE has negative marking criteria in some modules. You can check out marking guide for more details. 

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf

3- Yes i have given mock test available on Pearson website and in real exams i scored more then what I scored in mock. The marking pattern was more over or less the same in both.

All the Best for your next try...little bit of more practise and I am sure you will go through without any issues.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi there, 

How was your PTE exams which was scheduled for Dec 12th?

Do let us know about your exam experience. 



jpadda001 said:


> Appearing for PTE today


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> You just need to carefully listen the key points in speech.
> 
> Its all about few keywords and an overall idea of argument.


Are we suppose to write in British English or American English?


----------



## kiran3875 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi All,

Did anyone written PTE-A from "Edwise International" in Chennai. Is this center has good enough facility ?

Please let me know soon. thank you.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

akrish said:


> Are we suppose to write in British English or American English?


It doesn't matter as long as you are writing correct english, without any grammatical and spelling mistakes.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi ,
Has anyone taken there TEST in "Edwise consultants Mumbai"...

I am planning to book the test, hence thought of checking with experts, regarding any issues, concerns w.r.t to logistics etc..

Also what would experts suggest as a part of preparation

1) Scored Practise test.
2) Test Boosters.


Regards,
Prasad


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Appeared PTE on 12 Dec. It is ok feeling for me.

But no result until now. I think late due to weekend.

once result out i will inform immediately


----------



## deeparajan (Dec 6, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi ,
> Has anyone taken there TEST in "Edwise consultants Mumbai"...
> 
> I am planning to book the test, hence thought of checking with experts, regarding any issues, concerns w.r.t to logistics etc..
> ...


I gave one mock in edwise malad branch. No proper environment, no good faculty, no guidance pre and post exam was given. I felt it to be waste of money. Later I downloaded the boosters and some online practise tests by which currently I am practicing.


----------



## dsb340 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Pte*

Can you mail the book/books for PTE Academic to me at dsb340atyahoo.com


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

kiran3875 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Did anyone written PTE-A from "Edwise International" in Chennai. Is this center has good enough facility ?
> 
> Please let me know soon. thank you.


I too would like to know more about Edwise in Chennai.. could anyone help, please?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Please read through the thread you will get the required information about your query



dsb340 said:


> Can you mail the book/books for PTE Academic to me at dsb340atyahoo.com


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best buddy.

Where did you gave your exams? I mean the city

Also any thoughts on the sections which you felt a bit difficult and what are the sections or questions, new test takers should be careful in answering.



jpadda001 said:


> Appeared PTE on 12 Dec. It is ok feeling for me.
> 
> But no result until now. I think late due to weekend.
> 
> once result out i will inform immediately


----------



## vishal.kukal (Dec 16, 2014)

hey bro, 
can you please guide me for making summary for writing and listening? thank you.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

vishal.kukal said:


> hey bro,
> can you please guide me for making summary for writing and listening? thank you.


Note key points and keywords and practise...you will be fine.


----------



## vishal.kukal (Dec 16, 2014)

*PTE academic writing*

hey Bro, can you please give me the detailed guidance or material about PTE academic writing Please?
thank you


----------



## vishal.kukal (Dec 16, 2014)

*PTE academic writing*



BretSavage said:


> Note key points and keywords and practise...you will be fine.


bro, i got L7.5 R6.5 W6.5 S7.5 in IELTS. Do you think i wold be able to perform good in PTE? Can you give me your facebook id please? so that i can ask you more. thank you


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

vishal.kukal said:


> bro, i got L7.5 R6.5 W6.5 S7.5 in IELTS. Do you think i wold be able to perform good in PTE? Can you give me your facebook id please? so that i can ask you more. thank you


You can surely perform better...just practise and get yourself familiarised with the format....and practise material you can get on Pearson website...it almost like real thing....srry i don't use FB.


----------



## vishal.kukal (Dec 16, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> You can surely perform better...just practise and get yourself familiarised with the format....and practise material you can get on Pearson website...it almost like real thing....srry i don't use FB.


thank you bro, and how did you prepare yourself? because i can access to the pearson test booster but it has the same question again and again. Main part im worried is in writing summary.


----------



## vishal.kukal (Dec 16, 2014)

hey bro, im giving pte on 30 dec, can you please guide me a little bit? please add me on facebook vish kukal. thank you.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Try using TCYonline it has quite a few mock question papers.

However, there are few drawbacks in using this site, which are well documented in this thread few pages back.



vishal.kukal said:


> hey bro, im giving pte on 30 dec, can you please guide me a little bit? please add me on facebook vish kukal. thank you.


----------



## kiran3875 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Need info about "Edwise in Chennai"*



rkoushik2000 said:


> I too would like to know more about Edwise in Chennai.. could anyone help, please?



Hi Guys, please help out with the info about "Edwise in Chennai"


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

vishal.kukal said:


> thank you bro, and how did you prepare yourself? because i can access to the pearson test booster but it has the same question again and again. Main part im worried is in writing summary.


I practised using Pearson and TCYonline.

They give you fair idea about things.

As far writing is concerned PTE is strict about word count and grammatical and spelling thing....practise my friend and you will be fine.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> I practised using Pearson and TCYonline.
> 
> They give you fair idea about things.
> 
> As far writing is concerned PTE is strict about word count and grammatical and spelling thing....practise my friend and you will be fine.


Hi

Any tips on the pronunciation part. I appeared for the scored practice test and was scored comparatively less on the pronunciation. As far as my spoken English is concerned, never faced a problem with it. Is there some specific requirement since this test is marked by a computer. Any tips to get a higher score?

Thanks..


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi
> 
> Any tips on the pronunciation part. I appeared for the scored practice test and was scored comparatively less on the pronunciation. As far as my spoken English is concerned, never faced a problem with it. Is there some specific requirement since this test is marked by a computer. Any tips to get a higher score?
> 
> Thanks..


Hi,

For pronunciation what you can do is just read clearly read words...you get time to read passage once or listen things.

And one of my senior advised me avoid using slang as most of us try to do.

All the best.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi,
Got my PTE scores today.

Listening - 77
Reading - 87
Speaking - 78
Writing - 84


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

gurumurthal said:


> Hi,
> Got my PTE scores today.
> 
> Listening - 77
> ...


Awesome, can you give me some experience? Since I took IELTS couples of times but didn't make it in Speaking.

Thank very much


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi Gurumurthal,

Firstly, congratulations for your grand scores.

Could you kindly let me know the time you sent on preparation for this exam and also plz list the materials that were used for ur preparation.

Thanks,
Roselilli


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Can anyone guide me on the PTE reading section ? I am struggling to get 65 in same. 

I have given 6 times IELTS, every time got short by 0.5 band in speaking or writing...than gave 3 times PTE, results L/R/S/W are as per below:

1st time: 69/61/68/65
2nd time: 69/65/75/63
3rd time: 74/61/69/70

Any suggestion or tips will be highly appreciated.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Hi,
> Got my PTE scores today.
> 
> Listening - 77
> ...


Congrats Guru..please share which materials u used for practice, especially graphs, re tell lecture, summarize lecture.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

subscribing


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

haisergeant said:


> Awesome, can you give me some experience? Since I took IELTS couples of times but didn't make it in Speaking.
> 
> Thank very much


Have you taken PTE ?

If Speaking is your weak area, then try to talk to everyone in English throughout the day.
Practice speaking in front of a mirror.
Read some editorials from a good English daily, and then try to say the same in your own words in front of the mirror.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

roselilli4 said:


> Hi Gurumurthal,
> 
> Firstly, congratulations for your grand scores.
> 
> ...


Since i was already preparing for IELTS from a long time, i did not prepare much for this test. 
Just took the online test boosters available on the PTE website to have an understanding about the test. Also listened to some PTE preparation videos on youtube.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> Congrats Guru..please share which materials u used for practice, especially graphs, re tell lecture, summarize lecture.


For practice - Online test boosters on PTE website
Graphs - Same as Task 1 for IELTS Academic
Re tell lecture / Summarize lecture - Practice by noting down the keywords.


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi friends,

If anybody who has cleared their PTE-A test willing to sell off their books/material, please let me know as I am looking to book it.

Thank you,
S


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Anyone recently completed PTE-A exams in the last couple of days....

I see quite a few of our forum folks who have booked their exams during last week of Dec'14 all the best folks in advance...


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Anyone recently completed PTE-A exams in the last couple of days....
> 
> I see quite a few of our forum folks who have booked their exams during last week of Dec'14 all the best folks in advance...


Completed on 17 December.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yeah saw your results congratz  .... May I know, where did you gave the exams



gurumurthal said:


> Completed on 17 December.


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I have booked my PTE test on Jan 31. I didn't realize that finding materials for PTE is this tough until I started googling & googling and ended up with no concrete information though.
My IELTS Scores were L 7, R 8.5, S 6.5, W 6.0. I am pissed off with IELTS and want to give PTE a try. 

I don't see practice tests in any websites except Pearson's with 35$. Please let me know what would be the effective way of preparing for PTE and getting the necessary and sufficient material. 

Regards
Raj


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have booked my PTE test on Jan 31. I didn't realize that finding materials for PTE is this tough until I started googling & googling and ended up with no concrete information though.
> My IELTS Scores were L 7, R 8.5, S 6.5, W 6.0. I am pissed off with IELTS and want to give PTE a try.
> ...


Hey Raj, 

I have ordered PTE A book from Amazon site at Rs. 730. You may order that, there is lot of practice tests for PTE.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hold your horses buddy.

IELTS has played havoc on several of our forum members even after numerous attempts.

Patience dude Patience.... 

PR process is more like a TEST match, try to win session by session 



raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have booked my PTE test on Jan 31. I didn't realize that finding materials for PTE is this tough until I started googling & googling and ended up with no concrete information though.
> My IELTS Scores were L 7, R 8.5, S 6.5, W 6.0. *I am pissed off with IELTS *and want to give PTE a try.
> ...


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Lakshmim,

did u take mock test before appearing for PTE? how much did u score in tat?


----------



## deepika2jain (Dec 19, 2014)

*PTE Academic material*

:help: Does any of you have any studying material or test format with respect to PTE Academic.. Kindly share to my mail id deepika2jain gmail.com


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

This link could be of great help for PTE-A aspirants 

PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

deepika2jain said:


> :help: Does any of you have any studying material or test format with respect to PTE Academic.. Kindly share to my mail id *REMOVED BY MODERATOR*m


Hi,
Please don't post your personal email id in forum messages.
You can use PM facility. This is according to forum rules.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Hi,
> Please don't post your personal email id in forum messages.
> You can use PM facility. This is according to forum rules.
> 
> ...


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

chack008 said:


> gurumurthal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Back from test and this was difficult than the previous one. Looks like I need a re-attempt.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Back from test and this was difficult than the previous one. Looks like I need a re-attempt.


All the best mate,


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Back from test and this was difficult than the previous one. Looks like I need a re-attempt.


What went wrong? And have they actually increased the overall difficulty now, compared to earlier? 

I have PTE scheduled next Saturday. Already got screwed with IELTS, and this is my only chance. And I need 79/90 in each section.


----------



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Finally a big relief for me after one year. that is only because of PTE.

Got PTE result and Listening 54, Reading 54, Speaking 52, Writing 61, Overall 57.

thats the only i need 50 each as similar to IELTS 6 in each.


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Big disappointment. Scores less than 65 in all modules.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

vijendra said:


> Big disappointment. Scores less than 65 in all modules.


What was your result Vijendra?

What happend??


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

BretSavage said:


> What was your result Vijendra?
> 
> What happend??


Don't know man. There were 5 students in a room. I guess that was very distracting and the nervousness grew in speaking and reading.


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

vijendra said:


> Don't know man. There were 5 students in a room. I guess that was very distracting and the nervousness grew in speaking and reading.


was that too little or too many?


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

akrish said:


> was that too little or too many?


Too many...


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

*Marking system*

I am yet to understand the marking system of PTE. Take for example, while selecting right word from the drop-down, I select 2 correct and leave the other 2 blank. Will the blank be marked as incorrect and the score is 0 or will I get 2 marks for the right answer?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

As per the update from the pearson exam center folks, negative marking is only for multiple choice multiple answer. Not for fill in the blanks.


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

i am thinking about taking PTE-A after 3 weeks on 14 Jan 2015, after failing to get 7 mark in writing module in IELTS for the third time.

can you guys help directing me to the best practice material for the exam, i want to understand the nature of the exam and how is it is done basically.

thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

In the previous page I have provided a link for sample materials. That link has pdf's for all your queries. In-case you have further queries just read through this thread you will get a better understanding



Faris_ksa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i am thinking about taking PTE-A after 3 weeks on 14 Jan 2015, after failing to get 7 mark in writing module in IELTS for the third time.
> 
> ...


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

vijendra said:


> I am yet to understand the marking system of PTE. Take for example, while selecting right word from the drop-down, I select 2 correct and leave the other 2 blank. Will the blank be marked as incorrect and the score is 0 or will I get 2 marks for the right answer?


Vijendra, check out this score guide and you will understand the marking pattern for each and every section.

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello Mandy,

Had you booked for the PTE exam???

I booked on 27th Dec 2014 and not getting enough materials for practice,

Any idea on how many questions and the result evaluation??
Please let me know


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

*Pte*



VRS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> its a more meaningful test than IELTS. PTE is a honest and exact score. I have got an exact reflection of my abilities unlike in IELTS.


Hi,

could you please give me more advice on PTE, I am from Bahrain, but I don't find test centers in Bahrain. Is there enough material for PTE?

Regards

Sheeba


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Hello Mandy,
> 
> Had you booked for the PTE exam???
> 
> ...



Dalki, 

Kindly PM your email id, I will forward what I have. I ordered PTE book, and will delivered soon to me at Amazon.

thanks


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

The main challenge is finding mock/practice tests...google search ends up either giving Pearson Website or TCYonline. Anyone out there to provide their valuable suggestion on documents or materials.

Regards
Raj


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Mandy,

I already have tutorial guide, tips and score guide but I need to know about number of questions,


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Yes raj,

U r right, I could not get any materials online,

My exam date is closing and worried about the score


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> The main challenge is finding mock/practice tests...google search ends up either giving Pearson Website or TCYonline. Anyone out there to provide their valuable suggestion on documents or materials.
> 
> Regards
> Raj



Did you try this?

PTE_practice.torrent download - 2shared


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Mandy,

Its showing fraud page....

How to download


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks Mandy,
> 
> I already have tutorial guide, tips and score guide but I need to know about number of questions,


Check here...


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Mandy,
> 
> Its showing fraud page....
> 
> How to download


You can download it through torrent.....


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Mandy,

Have you joined any courses for PTE????


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks Mandy,
> 
> Have you joined any courses for PTE????


No mate, I am practicing online....busiest days that's why cannot join....what is your target score in PTE?


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Hello Mandy,
> 
> Had you booked for the PTE exam???
> 
> ...





mandy2137 said:


> No mate, I am practicing online....busiest days that's why cannot join....what is your target score in PTE?


Mandy, I just sent you a PM...btw is it TCYOnline or do you have something else for your practice.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

raj.aries81 said:


> The main challenge is finding mock/practice tests...google search ends up either giving Pearson Website or TCYonline. Anyone out there to provide their valuable suggestion on documents or materials.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Try this Raj.

https://www.ptepractice.com/

I used this only for my preparation.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

65 each, actually I got IELTS score of 6 in each.....and my consultant recommend to get 7 in each 

So no attempting PTE.....


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

raj.aries81 said:


> The main challenge is finding mock/practice tests...google search ends up either giving Pearson Website or TCYonline. Anyone out there to provide their valuable suggestion on documents or materials.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Raj
You can see these videos too.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

sorry mistyped, now attempting PTE to get 65 each.......

but not getting enough materials through online also ...

Busy days in office also


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> Mandy, I just sent you a PM...btw is it TCYOnline or do you have something else for your practice.


As Guru referred the official link for preparation I also bought that and preparing with boosters, TCYonline and ordered PTE book at amazon.

That will be enough i think.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Guru,

U got your PTE results very good on first attempt,

Please share your experience for the same and whether it is easier than IELTS to score????


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for your input Mandy,Guru

Price of PTE Book on Amazon & Flipkart is no less than to a share price...it keeps changing everyday. I ordered this book for 730, waiting for it. yesterday when I checked it , the price went up to 850, today its 750 again. I donno why the price is so fluctuating

Reg
Raj


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

Congos Guru on achieving a great feat


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

mehul.dalki said:


> Guru,
> 
> U got your PTE results very good on first attempt,
> 
> Please share your experience for the same and whether it is easier than IELTS to score????


Hi Guys,
Well i had a very wonderful experience while giving the test. I was the only one at the test centre. I gave the test on Wednesday. (Maybe that was the reason myself being alone.) The test centre manager also told me that you are very lucky as there is no other student.

The test centre had 5 PC's. I gave the test at Global opportunities, Kailash Colony centre.

I believe you should have good typing speed while giving the test. Well the test is definitely easier than IELTS. For paragraph i got the question "Between Medicine, Aeroplane's and Computers which one is the most important innovation of the 20th Century and why?" I wrote 250 words in 20 minutes.

So guys i would suggest you to book test on a weekday (take a holiday from your job, the test is more important) and work also on your typing speed.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

raj.aries81 said:


> Congos Guru on achieving a great feat


Thanks Raj.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Guru,

I am attempting on this Saturday,

Typing speed is good but am little bit nervous as am not getting enough time for practice,

what is the full form of CDR which you have submitted on 18 aug 2014


----------



## prasad029 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Can any 1 please let me know if the book at REDIFF shopping site "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic Pack" is good for PTEA preparation. This book costs Rs. 747 where as the same book is quite expensive on other online shopping sites. 
I would be thankful if any 1 can suggest any other preparation materials.
Regards,
Prasad


----------



## Realhuman (Dec 8, 2013)

prasad029 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any 1 please let me know if the book at REDIFF shopping site "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic Pack" is good for PTEA preparation. This book costs Rs. 747 where as the same book is quite expensive on other online shopping sites.
> I would be thankful if any 1 can suggest any other preparation materials.
> ...


Dont buy from rediff, they will take ages to deliver you. I cancelled my order. Check on other websites.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

prasad029 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can any 1 please let me know if the book at REDIFF shopping site "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic Pack" is good for PTEA preparation. This book costs Rs. 747 where as the same book is quite expensive on other online shopping sites.
> I would be thankful if any 1 can suggest any other preparation materials.
> ...



Ordered it from FlipKart, got it within 4 days which includes weekends too. for cost of 730Rs. (cash on delivery)


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks Guru,
> 
> I am attempting on this Saturday,
> 
> ...


Good Luck Mate..I am sure you will crack it ...


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi friends,

I got a remark from a consultant that PTE academic is not eligible for Mechanical Engineers migration to Australia,

Please share on the information


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks Raj,

Am keeping my fingers crossed.............


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I suppose in the run-up to this new year (2015), there are many forum members who have booked their PTE-A exams.

I wish all of you get your expected scores, may this new year dawn a new beginning.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

gurumurthal said:


> Thanks Raj.


Hey Guru, 

How many day they(PTE A) take for result, is it exactly 5 days or might be less than that also ?


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

padmayogesh said:


> Thanks Vijendra, yeah I missed by 3 points. Nevertheless, 10 points with PTE took my overall score to 65 which I feel is good for an invitation.
> 
> Coming to preparation, the official guide which I mentioned earlier in this thread and the CDs have helped me in understanding the test pattern.
> 
> ...


Thanks this information is very helpful. 

Sheeba


----------



## prasad029 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Piyush,

Thank you for the info. I see that "The Official Guide to PTE Academic : The Pearson Test of English Academic 2nd Edition" is avilable on Flipkart for Rs. 890. Do you think this would help me in cracking PTE?, Please suggest.

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

prasad029 said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> Thank you for the info. I see that "The Official Guide to PTE Academic : The Pearson Test of English Academic 2nd Edition" is avilable on Flipkart for Rs. 890. Do you think this would help me in cracking PTE?, Please suggest.
> 
> ...


That's weird, I just got the same book for 730 and now they have increased the price up to 890.

Anyway, that is the book i believe many more people were talking about before, i have not given yet PTE, 

but planning to go ahead with the help of that book , info and practices available on the website of PTE and boosters...that's my plan, 

Rest, all depends...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

who is appearing for pte in next 15 days?


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> who is appearing for pte in next 15 days?


I will be attending this Saturday in Mumbai,

any guide, please help me out to score minimum of 65 each


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> who is appearing for pte in next 15 days?


I ll be attempting this thursday ( 25 dec)..am aspiring for 79 each.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> I ll be attempting this thursday ( 25 dec)..am aspiring for 79 each.


I am planning to appear next week thanks.


----------



## rndxpert (Aug 13, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> That's weird, I just got the same book for 730 and now they have increased the price up to 890.
> 
> Anyway, that is the book i believe many more people were talking about before, i have not given yet PTE,
> 
> ...


Piyush, Have you given this exam?


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Hey Guru,
> 
> How many day they(PTE A) take for result, is it exactly 5 days or might be less than that also ?


please tell me if TOEFL is easier or PTA


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Purchased test boosters and I find test boosters are bit difficult for me, Specially reading, listening modules compared to cambridge IELTS listening and reading tests. 

Really want to take a decision between IELTS & PTE-A

What is the level/standard of real exam compared to test boosters? Do you guys find test boosters are much harder than real exam or is it the same standard as real exam?
Those who has done the test boosters and real exam please comment.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

rndxpert said:


> Piyush, Have you given this exam?


Nope, not yet...planning to , in mid of jan...

i dont think this is easy, its just that, i feel...this is more reliable compared to ielts, 

if you scored 7 in each in ielts or almost close of it, you should be able to crack this too.....just my thought !!!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Nope, not yet...planning to , in mid of jan...
> 
> i dont think this is easy, its just that, i feel...this is more reliable compared to ielts,
> 
> if you scored 7 in each in ielts or almost close of it, you should be able to crack this too.....just my thought !!!


Yeah, exactly. The overall difficulty level is almost on par with IELTS, but computer-based evaluation makes it much more reliable. Besides, there is a rumour doing the rounds that Australia started accepting PTE-A because IELTS turned into a money-making scam, due to deliberate low scores which would make people take multiple attempts. I got a ridiculously low score in writing, although I always managed to maintain 7.5 and above in several paid evaluations I purchased while practicing. Almost everyone who took the exam on that day failed to reach 7.0 in either writing, speaking or both. And an acquaintance of mine, who has excellent written skills and has even co-authored a few books, was given a 5.0 in writing.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Yeah, exactly. The overall difficulty level is almost on par with IELTS, but computer-based evaluation makes it much more reliable. Besides, there is a rumour doing the rounds that Australia started accepting PTE-A because IELTS turned into a money-making scam, due to deliberate low scores which would make people take multiple attempts. I got a ridiculously low score in writing, although I always managed to maintain 7.5 and above in several paid evaluations I purchased while practicing. Almost everyone who took the exam on that day failed to reach 7.0 in either writing, speaking or both. And an acquaintance of mine, who has excellent written skills and has even co-authored a few books, was given a 5.0 in writing.


I agree with you for the reason that IELTS for sure is a money making machine...


----------



## rndxpert (Aug 13, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> I agree with you for the reason that IELTS for sure is a money making machine...


I agree with you, IELTS looks like money minting org as they play with .5.

Lets hope for the best and share knowledge with each other. I have softcopy of study docs Official person guide & test builders, if someone interested, can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

rndxpert said:


> I agree with you, IELTS looks like money minting org as they play with .5.
> 
> Lets hope for the best and share knowledge with each other. I have softcopy of study docs Official person guide & test builders, if someone interested, can contact me at [email protected]


Hey Mate, 

I am interested in the material. could you please mail that to the id that I have pm'ed you?

thanks in advance.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> I am interested in the material. could you please mail that to the id that I have pm'ed you?
> 
> thanks in advance.




Do anyone know how to summarize a passage in writing section. Do you have any sample questions and answers?

Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> Do anyone know how to summarize a passage in writing section. Do you have any sample questions and answers?
> 
> Thanks


Did you check with the sample recordings and questions available on their website, its sufficient i believe...
R u looking for more to practice ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Did you check with the sample recordings and questions available on their website, its sufficient i believe...
> R u looking for more to practice ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


I have checked 3 test papers of og book. Yes I was looking for more practice or strategy.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I have checked 3 test papers of og book. Yes I was looking for more practice or strategy.


BTW, what is the weightage of "summarize written text" and write essay for 30-40 min writing test? Is it equal?


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

mehul.dalki said:


> Thanks Guru,
> 
> I am attempting on this Saturday,
> 
> ...


CDR stands for Competency Demonstration Report which an engineer has to submit to Engineer's Australia for Positive skills assessment.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

mehul.dalki said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got a remark from a consultant that PTE academic is not eligible for Mechanical Engineers migration to Australia,
> 
> Please share on the information


Check this link. I hope this would clear all your doubts.

Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Hey Guru,
> 
> How many day they(PTE A) take for result, is it exactly 5 days or might be less than that also ?


I got my result the next day.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sheeb said:


> please tell me if TOEFL is easier or PTA


Definitely PTE Academic


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

yasitha999 said:


> Purchased test boosters and I find test boosters are bit difficult for me, Specially reading, listening modules compared to cambridge IELTS listening and reading tests.
> 
> Really want to take a decision between IELTS & PTE-A
> 
> ...


There is not much difference. They are almost at the same level.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

rndxpert said:


> I agree with you, IELTS looks like money minting org as they play with .5.
> 
> Lets hope for the best and share knowledge with each other. I have softcopy of study docs Official person guide & test builders, if someone interested, can contact me at [email protected]


Hi,
Please don't share your email in the forum. Use PM.
See forum rules.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

gurumurthal said:


> I got my result the next day.


Thanks Guru 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

anyone appearing for 79 each. could pm me their skype details for practice.
thanks


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> CDR stands for Competency Demonstration Report which an engineer has to submit to Engineer's Australia for Positive skills assessment.


Thanks Guru for the info,

Whether it is required to submit for Safety Inspector also???

Am applying for state nomination under class 190

any idea????


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Hi,
> Please don't share your email in the forum. Use PM.
> See forum rules.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255


Hi,

Congratulations to your success on PTA E.
Can you please share your experience and strategy towards the below types of question

1/ Listening: Summarize the spoken text into 50-70 words. Does the record play only once?
2/ Speaking: Summarize lecture ? 
3/ Writing: Do we need to follow the format like the IELTS essay,i.e introduction + 2 ideas + summary ?
4/ Writing: Summarize written text. Do we make it to 1 passage only? Any strategy for this?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

1/ Listening: Summarize the spoken text into 50-70 words. Does the record play only once?
*Yes Only once but you can write down keywords.*

2/ Speaking: Summarize lecture ? 
*Again try to get core idea of topic and try to write key words in sheet given to you.*

3/ Writing: Do we need to follow the format like the IELTS essay,i.e introduction + 2 ideas + summary ?
*Thats the standard format for every easy, just be very careful with word limit, it should not be over or under given word limit. They are very peculiar about it.*

4/ Writing: Summarize written text. Do we make it to 1 passage only? Any strategy for this?
*Yes write it in a sentence and try to mention the main point of text, concentrate on spellings and grammar.*


Hope this helps, All the best.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi folks... need some advise... appeared ielts 10 times and always got short by .5 either in writing or speaking and recently appeared pte and this time also felt short by 1 in writing.. please guide me if there are some tips for solving them


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> hi folks... need some advise... appeared ielts 10 times and always got short by .5 either in writing or speaking and recently appeared pte and this time also felt short by 1 in writing.. please guide me if there are some tips for solving them


Just practise more, try to write few essays and get them marked by some one and take care of word count.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

this time i scored w-64 s-71 r-78 l-76


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> That's weird, I just got the same book for 730 and now they have increased the price up to 890.
> 
> Anyway, that is the book i believe many more people were talking about before, i have not given yet PTE,
> 
> ...


Its like ticker price that changes every minute. Looks like its demand vs supply, I have placed my order 3 days back and it's still in initiated status.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

one thing i want to ask that while registering for test through credit card. it simply rejects. tried many times but ends up with same results. any suggestion


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

yasitha999 said:


> Purchased test boosters and I find test boosters are bit difficult for me, Specially reading, listening modules compared to cambridge IELTS listening and reading tests.
> 
> Really want to take a decision between IELTS & PTE-A
> 
> ...


I think there are only two test boosters and each costs $35 ..ain't?..did someone try TCYOnline, is it worth spending on it.

Regards
Raj


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> I think there are only two test boosters and each costs $35 ..ain't?..did someone try TCYOnline, is it worth spending on it.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Its good practise but results are not appropriate at times.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

raman15091987 said:


> one thing i want to ask that while registering for test through credit card. it simply rejects. tried many times but ends up with same results. any suggestion


May be your card is not internationally accepted, call your bank and reconfirm


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

can you please confirm if this website sells authentic Test boosters for PTE:

https://www.ptepractice.com/

or if you have any other Test Booster website ?

Thanks


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> can you please confirm if this website sells authentic Test boosters for PTE:
> 
> ...


Yes this is the test booster, in addition to test booster they have two scored tests as well.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

*Essay topics*

Hi , Could someone please post their experiences on the essay topics they have faced in the exam? Thanks


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

mine topic for essay was: does region effects in being a successful person. write about a successful person who is successful or not, despite of region.

fortunately topic was same as i appeared in exam two times.. my words might not be exact as in exam.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

*PTE Score Question*

Thanks for quick response . 

I do have 55 points and assume if I just qualified which is PTE 50 (IELTS 6) , I think I can still apply for state sponsor visa (Except 2 states) . Please guide me . am I in the right way as want to prepare for worst case scenario.

I booked the exam on Jan 3rd in Hyd , Is someone take test on same day or closest day ?

-Sridhar


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All,

Today I gave my PTE exam and I felt PTE is more difficult than IELTS.
Especially, during the speaking test, it was very distracting since there were 10 people in the room sitting just next to each other with only 2 feet gap.
In writing module, The essay question was something like " Do you think that place where the person grew has an influence on his accomplishments. Explain with example".
Reading module was of moderate difficulty level but need to manage time really well.
Listening was the difficult section as it contained huge varieties of accents which were difficult to understand and interpret most of the times.

I am looking for 65 in each module and i guess i need a re-attempt. As of now, awaiting my results.


----------



## rndxpert (Aug 13, 2014)

roselilli4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I gave my PTE exam and I felt PTE is more difficult than IELTS.
> Especially, during the speaking test, it was very distracting since there were 10 people in the room sitting just next to each other with only 2 feet gap.
> ...


It is really sad to hear that you are not happy with your performance at exam and it looks like difficult, lets hope for the score you need.

Keep posted here...


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi all,

Just wanted to share my experience with PTE- A compared to IELTS.

I gave my test on 23rd Dec and got my result on the same night and they are quite impressive compared to my IELTS scores.

IELTS latest attempt : 22nd nov : L:8.5, R:6.5, W:8.5, S:9
PTE A no practise( blind attempt): L :82 R:71,W:85, S:84

The amount of time and money I spent on IELTS would have been used for better things.

thanks to DIBP for stopping the Monopoly, I needed 7 in each which i got from PTE-A.

updated my EOI now have 65 points,


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

joshi90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with PTE- A compared to IELTS.
> 
> ...


Wowww...close to what you have been getting in IELTS so far...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

joshi90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with PTE- A compared to IELTS.
> 
> ...


First of all congratulations on your PTE results and EOI submission. 
Your IELTS and PTE A results are bit strange as you have scored 8.5 on IELTS writing and 9 on IELTS Speaking while you've scored 6.5 in IELTS reading. 

Usually most of us having difficulties on Writing and Spoken modules, might be due to the direct human interaction on those parts. 

Wish you all the best.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> That's weird, I just got the same book for 730 and now they have increased the price up to 890.
> 
> Anyway, that is the book i believe many more people were talking about before, i have not given yet PTE,
> 
> ...



damn!!it is now Rs.3000/-.


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi All,

Got my scores today
L:68, R:65, S:52, W:76

I thought i would get very less in writing but surprisingly that is the module where i got more than other modules.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> damn!!it is now Rs.3000/-.


Check it out immediately at rediff , providing you the link: 

http://books.rediff.com

search for Official Guide to PTE Academic

cost here is still 757 Rs.

Order before it get increased.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

How was repeat sentence (were the sentences really long or too fast) and re-tell lecture in speaking section?



roselilli4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my scores today
> L:68, R:65, S:52, W:76
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Re-order paragraphs*
This item type assesses reading skills. It requires you to be familiar with the organization and links between ideas in academic texts and arrange text boxes in a single correct order.

*Item Type Strategies*

Strategy 1
Quickly and quietly read the content of the text boxes to yourself. While you are reading, listen for one text box that sounds complete by itself and is clear on its own. This sentence is likely be the most logical introduction to the paragraph or topic.

Strategy 2
Once you have identiﬁed the introduction or topic sentence, quietly read the remaining boxes to yourself again to listen to how they sound together. While you are reading, look for language patterns that will help you identify a sequence. Check the language patterns in each box to conﬁrm your sequence (i.e., use of connectives, use of indeﬁnite articles forﬁrst reference, deﬁnite articles for further reference, use of pronouns, etc).

Strategy 3
Quietly read the boxes to yourself in the order that you have sequenced them. This will help you check whether the sentences run smoothly from one to the other, and whether the passage makes sense and sounds logical and correct as a whole.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> I think there are only two test boosters and each costs $35 ..ain't?..did someone try TCYOnline, is it worth spending on it.
> 
> Regards
> Raj


Tcyonline is not worth it..they have lots of errors, the assessment report is totally incorrect and in the speaking tests, it takes ages to move from one question to next.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> 1/ Listening: Summarize the spoken text into 50-70 words. Does the record play only once?
> Yes Only once but you can write down keywords.
> 
> 2/ Speaking: Summarize lecture ?
> ...


Hi bret

Any suggestions on summarise written text. Is it better to give short answers in one sentence or one must try to reach the upper word limit?


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Check it out immediately at rediff , providing you the link:
> 
> Buy Books Online | Online Bookstore India | Online Book Shopping | Free Shipping Across India
> 
> ...


Thank You. Bought One.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi bret
> 
> Any suggestions on summarise written text. Is it better to give short answers in one sentence or one must try to reach the upper word limit?


Hi NMCHD,

Yes try to give it some where around 50-60 words and try complete it in single sentence as it is always mentioned that it should be completed in 1 sentence, and do not cross the word limit as they are very strict with that.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Tcyonline is not worth it..they have lots of errors, the assessment report is totally incorrect and in the speaking tests, it takes ages to move from one question to next.


I have just became a paid member of tcyonline. I wish I had read your review.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I have just became a paid member of tcyonline. I wish I had read your review.


They have good practise material, so dont worry about that.

Only issue is their answers are not up to the mark or even sometime worng.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> They have good practise material, so dont worry about that.
> 
> Only issue is their answers are not up to the mark or even sometime worng.


Thanks


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, Did u try the tcyonline? It seems to be not bad when I have taken free test.Please provide the feedback so I can place an order too. However if you think there are better options , please advise.
I thought the CD which comes with the CD has only 3 tests and feel wont be enough for me


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi , Could you please advise PTE-A score-50 (IELTS band 6) would suffice for applying state sponsorship (most states) without any issues for EOI submission, if I would be able to get 60 points .


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Hi , Could you please advise PTE-A score-50 (IELTS band 6) would suffice for applying state sponsorship (most states) without any issues for EOI submission, if I would be able to get 60 points .


No...it depends on your occupation and state criteria as well. some states requires 7, some 6.5 and some even 6.


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Repeat sentences were not that difficult but the challenging part is focusing on the listening with out getting distracted by 9 other people sitting around you. If you can overcome this problem which is expected through out the speaking module, I guess it should be fine.
Coming to retell lecture, i couldn't understand much due to the reason that other voices were very dominating than the actual tape and also the lectures were bit difficult.


Thanks,
Roselilli.



nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> How was repeat sentence (were the sentences really long or too fast) and re-tell lecture in speaking section?


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

I applied for developer/Programmer . Evaluation is completed and taking exam on 3rd of Jan . When I verified on individual states , most of the states is looking for 6 band except 2 states . But most of them in the forum mentioned about band 7 to apply which leads to confusion. So my question is will passing the 2nd stage be an issue if it is band 6 which means only 50 and I beleive it may not be hard to get


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> I applied for developer/Programmer . Evaluation is completed and taking exam on 3rd of Jan . When I verified on individual states , most of the states is looking for 6 band except 2 states . But most of them in the forum mentioned about band 7 to apply which leads to confusion. So my question is will passing the 2nd stage be an issue if it is band 6 which means only 50 and I beleive it may not be hard to get


I am also very much confused, got 6 each in ielts and applied skill assessment for state sponsorship but consultant recommend to get 7 each


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Huh. I believe they are suggesting for safest side . However we need to understand the time limit as preparing and working is not an easy task.I took 2 weeks leave and preparing for the exam. Lets see if someone who are familiar can comment on the same.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Huh. I believe they are suggesting for safest side . However we need to understand the time limit as preparing and working is not an easy task.I took 2 weeks leave and preparing for the exam. Lets see if someone who are familiar can comment on the same.


Yes mate....

Am appearing for PTE on this Saturday ......


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Great.All the best . Quick question regarding listening section . Except the "repeat sentence" , will all the rest of the listening part can hear more than once ?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Great.All the best . Quick question regarding listening section . Except the "repeat sentence" , will all the rest of the listening part can hear more than once ?


All recordings are played only once.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Roselilli, does increase our headset volume help in negating other candidate's voices 




roselilli4 said:


> Repeat sentences were not that difficult but the challenging part is focusing on the listening with out getting distracted by 9 other people sitting around you. If you can overcome this problem which is expected through out the speaking module, I guess it should be fine.
> Coming to retell lecture, i couldn't understand much due to the reason that other voices were very dominating than the actual tape and also the lectures were bit difficult.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Roselilli, does increase our headset volume help in negating other candidate's voices


when you have to speak how increasing a quiet headset volume can help!!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> when you have to speak how increasing a quiet headset volume can help!!


He mean to ask if increasing the volume will help in drowning out the voice of other candidates who are also taking the test simultaneously, and I think that is indeed a good strategy.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> He mean to ask if increasing the volume will help in drowning out the voice of other candidates who are also taking the test simultaneously, and I think that is indeed a good strategy.


Doesn't work like that. high volume can cause loss of concentration and low voice quality. it need to be perfect.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Basically its all about concentration...forget about everybody else and just concentrate on your task in hand......I had 5 people around but it was fine...no issues.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Basically its all about concentration...forget about everybody else and just concentrate on your task in hand......I had 5 people around but it was fine...no issues.


Do we need to carry some kind of stationary to the test centre.


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Try this Raj.
> 
> https://www.ptepractice.com/
> 
> I used this only for my preparation.


Thanks Guru, just wondering if it has enough practice tests...planning to buy test boosters for 30 days..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> Do we need to carry some kind of stationary to the test centre.


They have mentioned everything clearly on the website...

Only we need to carry our passport and rest of the stationary will be provided by them only...which includes pencil and one erasable notepad

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey its just waste of money . Only 2 tests are provided . It doesn't make sense to me as they provide same 2 tests for 1,7 and 30 days as well . Only the time frame varies . Let me know I can share my credentials for practice.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi! if you can share your credentials on my emailId [email protected] gmail.com, It will be a great help to me as I going to take the test on 28th Dec.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello Mandy/padmayogesh/Ramsy!!! - It will be a great help, if someone can share their PTE-A materials on my email id [email protected].


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Hey its just waste of money . Only 2 tests are provided . It doesn't make sense to me as they provide same 2 tests for 1,7 and 30 days as well . Only the time frame varies . Let me know I can share my credentials for practice.


How is difficulty level of tests?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Hey its just waste of money . Only 2 tests are provided . It doesn't make sense to me as they provide same 2 tests for 1,7 and 30 days as well . Only the time frame varies . Let me know I can share my credentials for practice.


you can not take test twice, its for 1 time use only however practise boosters can be done over and over again.

So its basically 70$ for 1 try each, and they are really helpful to get you feel of whole concept.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Veera, may I know, you are taking the exams in which location in India ?



veeraa said:


> Hi! if you can share your credentials on my emailId [email protected] gmail.com, It will be a great help to me as I going to take the test on 28th Dec.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

You are correct nicemathan.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

veeraa said:


> You are correct nicemathan.


Anybody taking exam in Bangalore?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes I am 



atmahesh said:


> Anybody taking exam in Bangalore?


----------



## vishal.kukal (Dec 16, 2014)

chack008 said:


> Hi Lakshmim,
> 
> did u take mock test before appearing for PTE? how much did u score in tat?


hey guys, 
there is everything you need for pte practice .

PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

after getting on the link, go to the bottom.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Anybody taking exam in Bangalore?


I'm taking the exam in Bangalore on Saturday, December 27th. Took up a mock test at The Chopras, and I was told that I can go up to 79 in each section (that's what I require) with a bit of practice. Scored above 80 in listening and reading, and around 72 in speaking and writing.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratz.... do keep us posted on your real exam experience. 

All the very best in advance



funkyzoom said:


> I'm taking the exam in Bangalore on Saturday, December 27th. Took up a mock test at The Chopras, and I was told that I can go up to 79 in each section (that's what I require) with a bit of practice. Scored above 80 in listening and reading, and around 72 in speaking and writing.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Congratz.... do keep us posted on your real exam experience.
> 
> All the very best in advance


Thanks pal! I just hope I can get the required score in this exam. I have always been reasonably proficient in English, but this 'money making scam' known as IELTS shattered my confidence a bit too much. Listening 8.5, speaking 8.0, Reading 8.0 and Writing 6.5. No way I could get that score in writing. I had purchased several paid evaluations before attempting that exam, and my writing score was always 8.0 or 7.5. 

I just hope PTE-A can save me from the hopelessness that ILETS pushed me into.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi guys..just back from the exam. It was a good experience, however I think i ll have to re-attempt for my desired score of 79.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys..just back from the exam. It was a good experience, however I think i ll have to re-attempt for my desired score of 79.


Why do you feel that you have to re-attempt? What went wrong? Also, which section(s) did you find the hardest? Please share it with us.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys..just back from the exam. It was a good experience, however I think i ll have to re-attempt for my desired score of 79.


Yes, please share your experience so that we might not do it. Also please share writing essay topic


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Yes, please share your experience so that we might not do it. Also please share writing essay topic


Essay topic was something like, what in your opinion is the greatest invention in the last 100 years. And why?

I think the biggest problem I faced was in the speaking section, due to distraction by fellow test takers. One guy sitting next to me was a bit too loud. I think if Essay is the biggest challenge with Ielts, this distraction is the biggest challenge with Pte.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Essay topic was something like, what in your opinion is the greatest invention in the last 100 years. And why?
> 
> I think the biggest problem I faced was in the speaking section, due to distraction by fellow test takers. One guy sitting next to me was a bit too loud. I think if Essay is the biggest challenge with Ielts, this distraction is the biggest challenge with Pte.


My goodness! I was foolish enough to book my exam on a Saturday, and I'm quite sure it will be crowded. I have heard people say stuff about being distracted during the speaking part, and it really spooks me out. And I seem to have a lot of trouble with the 'retell lecture' questions.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I concur on all the point of view stated below. You summed it up pretty well.

What score are you targeting in PTE-A 

Even I have booked on a weekend, hopefully, fellow exam takers won't be too loud while speaking. 



funkyzoom said:


> Thanks pal! I just hope I can get the required score in this exam. I have always been reasonably proficient in English, but this 'money making scam' known as IELTS shattered my confidence a bit too much. Listening 8.5, speaking 8.0, Reading 8.0 and Writing 6.5. No way I could get that score in writing. I had purchased several paid evaluations before attempting that exam, and my writing score was always 8.0 or 7.5.
> 
> I just hope PTE-A can save me from the hopelessness that ILETS pushed me into.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi dude,

How about repeat sentence were the sentences too fast, too long, and/or complicated.

Also how about the describe graph, were there only graphs or did you also got maps & images.

Any suggestions or strategies on individual sections will be very helpful, pls.



NMCHD said:


> Essay topic was something like, what in your opinion is the greatest invention in the last 100 years. And why?
> 
> I think the biggest problem I faced was in the speaking section, due to distraction by fellow test takers. One guy sitting next to me was a bit too loud. I think if Essay is the biggest challenge with Ielts, this distraction is the biggest challenge with Pte.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> How about repeat sentence were the sentences too fast, too long, and/or complicated.
> 
> ...



How about repeat sentence were the sentences too fast, too long, and/or complicated. They were generally simple, however in 1 sentence i couldn't catch the accent.

Also how about the describe graph, were there only graphs or did you also got maps & images. I got graphs and images.

Any suggestions or strategies on individual sections will be very helpful, pls. Just try not to get distracted by other people, and u ll be fine. I found listening also a bit tough compared to the other sections, especially the MCQs, coz the options given were too similar. Surprisingly, i could not attempt the last question in this section coz i ran out if time.

I think visiting the test centre once before the test and familiarising urself with their ambiance will help.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your response.

Yes, I have visited the center in MG road once. 

Do we get 10mins optional break and did you took the optional break or do you suggest exam takers to take that option to take a quick breather. (Sorry for combo of questions  )

All the very best mate. Sleep well and do keep us posted on your success 



NMCHD said:


> How about repeat sentence were the sentences too fast, too long, and/or complicated. They were generally simple, however in 1 sentence i couldn't catch the accent.
> 
> Also how about the describe graph, were there only graphs or did you also got maps & images. I got graphs and images.
> 
> ...


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Thanks a lot for your response.
> 
> Yes, I have visited the center in MG road once.
> 
> ...


Yes u do get the break at the end of 2nd section. I also took it, as helps u to relax a bit after continuous firing.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi 

Dos the writing section has 1 summary or 3 summary questions. In all practice tests that I am taking currently , has 3 summary questions (3*10) and 1 Essay writing (20 min) . 
Could someone guide me whether it is good to write 20-25 words in summary are close to maximum words i.e 75 ? Can I follow the same strategy to retell lecture as well?
Please advise.
Thanks
Sridhar


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> I concur on all the point of view stated below. You summed it up pretty well.
> 
> What score are you targeting in PTE-A
> 
> Even I have booked on a weekend, hopefully, fellow exam takers won't be too loud while speaking.


My target score is 79 in all sections. Tough, but not impossible I guess. What about you? And when are you taking it?


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

I am taking on Jan 3rd in Hyd. My target is 65 in all sections and that would be great to celebrate atleast for now. Are you going for study or PR?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> I am taking on Jan 3rd in Hyd. My target is 65 in all sections and that would be great to celebrate atleast for now. Are you going for study or PR?


Its for PR! I'm already 28, so too old for any more studies! Hehe! I'm on 45 points right now (30 points for age and 15 points for my graduation). So I need to claim 20 points with the English test, so that I can take my points tally to above 60.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Hi
> 
> Dos the writing section has 1 summary or 3 summary questions. In all practice tests that I am taking currently , has 3 summary questions (3*10) and 1 Essay writing (20 min) .
> Could someone guide me whether it is good to write 20-25 words in summary are close to maximum words i.e 75 ? Can I follow the same strategy to retell lecture as well?
> ...


Usually, there are 3 summary questions and 1 essay But sometimes there can be 2 summary and 1 essay, or even 2 summary and 2 essays. Its random. 
Regarding summary, you don't have to approach the maximum word limit. If it is given as 'one sentence', then 20-25 words should be fine. And in sections where you are asked to write between 50 and 70 words, then any number of words within that limit is fine. As for retell lecture, even if you speak for 15 to 20 seconds out of the allocated 35 or 40 seconds, it is sufficient as long as you cover all the key points.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Does Pearson intimate by email when results are out.


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, it does send an email.

Roselilli.



NMCHD said:


> Does Pearson intimate by email when results are out.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Its for PR! I'm already 28, so too old for any more studies! Hehe! I'm on 45 points right now (30 points for age and 15 points for my graduation). So I need to claim 20 points with the English test, so that I can take my points tally to above 60.


U can count on your experience points too


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> U can count on your experience points too


Not possible for me. I have 4 years and 5 months of experience, but ACS deducted the first 2 years so according to them my 'valid' experience is just 2 years 5 months. I can't claim points for that, because the minimum experience to claim 5 points should be 3 years AFTER deduction by ACS.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Not possible for me. I have 4 years and 5 months of experience, but ACS deducted the first 2 years so according to them my 'valid' experience is just 2 years 5 months. I can't claim points for that, because the minimum experience to claim 5 points should be 3 years AFTER deduction by ACS.


Ohk silly ACS. I hope pte will rescue you.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Ohk silly ACS. I hope pte will rescue you.


I too hope so. And ACS deducts 2 years from the work experience for everyone who haven't worked in Australia, not just me.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Not possible for me. I have 4 years and 5 months of experience, but ACS deducted the first 2 years so according to them my 'valid' experience is just 2 years 5 months. I can't claim points for that, because the minimum experience to claim 5 points should be 3 years AFTER deduction by ACS.


If you are married you can claim 5 points for spouse...You even have an option for state sponsorship to claim 5 points....This will reduce your burden of PTE....


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> If you are married you can claim 5 points for spouse...You even have an option for state sponsorship to claim 5 points....This will reduce your burden of PTE....


Unfortunately (or fortunately), I'm unmarried and I don't have plans to get married in the near future. Regarding State Sponsorship, I'm not sure if NSW will resume state sponsorship for ICT occupations in February. If speculation is to be believed, then the status of ICT jobs in NSW is really pathetic so it is highly unlikely that ICT occupation may return to NSW State Sponsorship. 

I suppose the only 'realistic' option for me is to try and claim 20 points with the English Language test.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

joshi90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with PTE- A compared to IELTS.
> 
> ...


Congrats Joshi. Please share your writing topic and any tips for the exam as you have scored very well.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi

I have 55 points . If I would like to go for state sponsorship , it provides 5 points and that add up to 60 points . so qualifying is good enough for me isn't it ? i.e 50 points in PTE-A .
My consultant provided me 10 states to choose from but 2 states has mandatory 7 points I think. Is there any specific reason why you have mentioned only NSW as there number of states that we can apply for sponsorship. 

Please advise

Thanks
Sridhar


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 55 points . If I would like to go for state sponsorship , it provides 5 points and that add up to 60 points . so qualifying is good enough for me isn't it ? i.e 50 points in PTE-A .
> My consultant provided me 10 states to choose from but 2 states has mandatory 7 points I think. Is there any specific reason why you have mentioned only NSW as there number of states that we can apply for sponsorship.
> ...



It depends on your occupation. For my occupation (software engineer), the maximum job opportunities are in NSW, so that's where I want to apply for State Sponsorship. But due to lower number of jobs currently, NSW may not have state sponsorship for this occupation in February. In that case, the only other option for me is to go for an independent subclass 189 Visa, which requires me to claim 20 points with PTE-A (that is, 79/90 in each section).


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

yasitha999 said:


> First of all congratulations on your PTE results and EOI submission.
> Your IELTS and PTE A results are bit strange as you have scored 8.5 on IELTS writing and 9 on IELTS Speaking while you've scored 6.5 in IELTS reading.
> 
> Usually most of us having difficulties on Writing and Spoken modules, might be due to the direct human interaction on those parts.
> ...


Thank for the wishes, yes i cant concentrate on reading for some reason...and good luck for your PTE too..do the both practise tests ... thats all i did..


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks dude . For visas based on point assessment , it seems minimum points should be 65.With this I qualify for both 189 & 190 . However I am worried on getting this score as reading section is like hell for me and not able to manage time and answering multiple choice is the worst part.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Thanks dude . For visas based on point assessment , it seems minimum points should be 65.With this I qualify for both 189 & 190 . However I am worried on getting this score as reading section is like hell for me and not able to manage time and answering multiple choice is the worst part.


No, the minimum points is 60, not 65. For me, the speaking part is the problem. I have no issues at all with reading and listening. Writing too is fine. I'm confident of scoring above 79 in these. But the speaking part is a real nightmare. Especially the 'retell lecture' and 'describe image' questions.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

I am talking about the PTE minimum points should be 65 to qualify as a Proficient (for points tested
Skilled visas) and this applies to all who applies for visa category (any type of categories 189/190). Is my understanding not right? This is what Y-axis folks told me.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Man , Its 10 yrs I think that I have studied for any exam . For U.S , even though without qualifying for TOEFL and very low score in GRE bought me the visa. Australia is killing me to remember all the vocabulary and so on.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> I am talking about the PTE minimum points should be 65 to qualify as a Proficient (for points tested
> Skilled visas) and this applies to all who applies for visa category (any type of categories 189/190). Is my understanding not right? This is what Y-axis folks told me.


Yes, you're right. 65 is the minimum score needed in each section to qualify as 'proficient English'. And I need 79, because I have to qualify with 'Superior English' (which gives me 20 points). SO yes, your understanding is right.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

joshi90 said:


> Thank for the wishes, yes i cant concentrate on reading for some reason...and good luck for your PTE too..do the both practise tests ... thats all i did..


Both practice test ? 

Are you talking about the two of them which are paid and available on their website ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

joshi90 said:


> Thank for the wishes, yes i cant concentrate on reading for some reason...and good luck for your PTE too..do the both practise tests ... thats all i did..


Hi,

Did u get similar scores whn u did the practice tests?? How do u rate the difficulty level of practice tests? Is it same as the real one?


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*HI*



chack008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did u get similar scores whn u did the practice tests?? How do u rate the difficulty level of practice tests? Is it same as the real one?



<PM> IELTS screwed me again 8,8,8,6.5


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

again, as usual, IELTS screwed my happiness.

can someone guide me giving PTE Mock tests in centres. I read in this thread somewhere that, you can give mock tests and take feed back from teacher in" Exam conditions" for minimal fees. Can some one give some idea on it. I am looking forward to give my exam in Hyderabad.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

Janardhan.G said:


> again, as usual, IELTS screwed my happiness.
> 
> can someone guide me giving PTE Mock tests in centres. I read in this thread somewhere that, you can give mock tests and take feed back from teacher in" Exam conditions" for minimal fees. Can some one give some idea on it. I am looking forward to give my exam in Hyderabad.


I think its mostly done by Chopra's....they have qualified teachers who can give you review and you can take your mock test over there.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> I think its mostly done by Chopra's....they have qualified teachers who can give you review and you can take your mock test over there.


thanks for reply. but i am unable to see "Chopra's" in hyderabad. i have two options, 1) storm and 2) PTE centre. any idea about these.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> thanks for reply. but i am unable to see "Chopra's" in hyderabad. i have two options, 1) storm and 2) PTE centre. any idea about these.


Storm itself is one of the PTE centre....you may opt for them..

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Storm itself is one of the PTE centre....you may opt for them..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


thank you. any reviews on Mock tests by them?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> thank you. any reviews on Mock tests by them?


Nope...no idea, its all about taking chance

Did you try with recommended book and other online material ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Nope...no idea, its all about taking chance
> 
> Did you try with recommended book and other online material ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum



just today, IELTS pissed me again..with my 4th attempt. so started exploring PTE just now.

irony is this latest IELTS score is exactly like my first attempt even after serious preparation.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Janardhan.G said:


> thank you. any reviews on Mock tests by them?


I took a mock test at Chopras. Was quite satisfied with their feedback.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Buddy,

You got your results?



NMCHD said:


> Hi guys..just back from the exam. It was a good experience, however I think i ll have to re-attempt for my desired score of 79.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Pal, Read through this thread you will get a better understanding of PTE-A test format.

Also there are some useful links shared in this thread, that will be of great help.

Post-which you could book your exams suiting your requirement.



Janardhan.G said:


> just today, IELTS pissed me again..with my 4th attempt. so started exploring PTE just now.
> 
> irony is this latest IELTS score is exactly like my first attempt even after serious preparation.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best FunkyZoom for your exams scheduled for tomorrow 

Pls do keep us posted on your exam experience and some tips if any.



funkyzoom said:


> I took a mock test at Chopras. Was quite satisfied with their feedback.


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Pal, Read through this thread you will get a better understanding of PTE-A test format.
> 
> Also there are some useful links shared in this thread, that will be of great help.
> 
> Post-which you could book your exams suiting your requirement.


thank you man. was looking for reviews on Mock tests at "Hyderabad" location. heard great reviews about chopras, but unfortunately, they are not available in Hyderabad. hence looking for reviews specific to location(Hyderabad).


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> I took a mock test at Chopras. Was quite satisfied with their feedback.


thanks. but seems like Chopras available only in bangalore.


----------



## ggk (Jun 21, 2013)

I attempted IELTS thrice and failed to score 7 in all sections. Scores were as below:
1st attempt: R8.5, L8.5, W6.5, S6.5
2nd attempt: R9, L8.5, W7, S6.5
3rd attempt: R9, L8.5, W6.5, S6

Then I switched to PTE and took the test yesterday. To me, the format and questions of PTE appeared to be much tougher than IELTS. But to my surprise, I got more than 65 in all four sections (R74, L80, W73, S69).

I think those who are troubling with their writing & speaking scores in IELTS may find their way out through PTE.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> All the very best FunkyZoom for your exams scheduled for tomorrow
> 
> Pls do keep us posted on your exam experience and some tips if any.


Thanks a lot! I just hope I can squeeze through with 79 in each section. I'm scared as crap about the speaking part, especially the 'retell lecture' questions. 

I'll definitely keep everyone posted through this thread. In fact, those of you from Bangalore on this forum can meet up with me for a huge treat, if I manage to get above 79 in each section. I'm really THAT frustrated, and getting to that magical score would be a such a huge relief for me that I would like to celebrate it!


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

sdwaram said:


> Thanks for quick response .
> 
> I do have 55 points and assume if I just qualified which is PTE 50 (IELTS 6) , I think I can still apply for state sponsor visa (Except 2 states) . Please guide me . am I in the right way as want to prepare for worst case scenario.
> 
> ...


with whom you booked your test STORM or PTE Centre?(two option from available list).

did you tried their mock tests?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Janardhan.G said:


> with whom you booked your test STORM or PTE Centre?(two option from available list).
> 
> did you tried their mock tests?


When you have two options between Pearson and another center, its better to go to the other one because Pearson is usually too crowded, and you may not be able to focus during the test.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi ggk,
congrats for your score .I'm also struggling to get 7 in each section. I also took IELTS exam two times but couldn't get 7 score in each section.My last attempted IELTS score was L-8,R-6,S-6,W-5.5. Now i'm planing to take PTE exam. could you please share some material and tips with me for the same.thanks and once agin congratulation to you for cracking finally the english exam


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ggk said:


> I attempted IELTS thrice and failed to score 7 in all sections. Scores were as below:
> 1st attempt: R8.5, L8.5, W6.5, S6.5
> 2nd attempt: R9, L8.5, W7, S6.5
> 3rd attempt: R9, L8.5, W6.5, S6
> ...


Many congrats. Please share some tips and writing task topic . it might help us to clear this hurdle


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Hope everyone can crack English challenge. My last attempt on IELTS is L7.5 R8.5 W7.5 S6.5, really frustrated since I took it 6 times. Now I think I should switch to PTE-A.

All of your experience are very helpful for me to prepare for this test. Thanks.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> You got your results?


Yes got my results today. Though they are encouraging, however i am disappointed. 
L- 76
W- 76
S- 90
R- 90
I fell short by 3 marks each in listening and writing. I comfortably wrote a 282 words essay in 17 mins, and i thought that i had done well in writing. Anyone has an idea what is the score allotted to re-write sentence in listening, since i couldn't attempt 1 ques due to time shortage. Also my analysis shows that i scored less on one of the enabling skills, spellings (65). Any tips to improve spellings.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

First of all the scores you have achieved is really amazing.

This is an advantage in PTE-A results, it gives us insights on areas where we need to improve upon.

Regarding spellings, prepare on/collect word grouping based on specific domains such as education, business, natural science, technology, current affairs, culture, etc and practice them without spelling mistake.

Also try to prepare word grouping based on verb, adjective, adverbs, collocations, and etc



NMCHD said:


> Yes got my results today. Though they are encouraging, however i am disappointed.
> L- 76
> W- 76
> S- 90
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

CongratZZZ, finally the monkey is off your shoulders !!! 

If possible share your insights on each sections of respective modules for SWRL, pls



ggk said:


> I attempted IELTS thrice and failed to score 7 in all sections. Scores were as below:
> 1st attempt: R8.5, L8.5, W6.5, S6.5
> 2nd attempt: R9, L8.5, W7, S6.5
> 3rd attempt: R9, L8.5, W6.5, S6
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Even I am in the same mentality and frustration level like you with respect to clearing this hurdle of English exams.

We will certainly plan a get together for folks from Bangalore using this forum soon. It will help each other in future endeavors . 



funkyzoom said:


> Thanks a lot! I just hope I can squeeze through with 79 in each section. I'm scared as crap about the speaking part, especially the 'retell lecture' questions.
> 
> I'll definitely keep everyone posted through this thread. In fact, those of you from Bangalore on this forum can meet up with me for a huge treat, if I manage to get above 79 in each section. I'm really THAT frustrated, and getting to that magical score would be a such a huge relief for me that I would like to celebrate it!


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

I got my IELTS result today and have scored L,R,W,S (6.5, 6.5, 6, 6)......This was my first attempt and now i'll be sitting for PTE-A in the coming week.....lets hope for the best


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best in advance.

What score are you targeting and which date have you booked you exams on, pls.



sameer7106 said:


> I got my IELTS result today and have scored L,R,W,S (6.5, 6.5, 6, 6)......This was my first attempt and now i'll be sitting for PTE-A in the coming week.....lets hope for the best


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Guys need some clarification on PTE scoring. In "Write from dictation" ques types the scoring guide says "1 mark for each correct word spelled correctly" and it contributes to scores of both writing and listening. Does it mean a sentence having 5 words if typed correctly would contribute 5 marks each to writing and listening.


----------



## seeking_aus (Dec 17, 2014)

Tia


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Guys need some clarification on PTE scoring. In "Write from dictation" ques types the scoring guide says "1 mark for each correct word spelled correctly" and it contributes to scores of both writing and listening. Does it mean a sentence having 5 words if typed correctly would contribute 5 marks each to writing and listening.


Please advice if anyone has a clarity on this.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Please advice if anyone has a clarity on this.


I believe if it is partially correct then partial credit of marks.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I believe if it is partially correct then partial credit of marks.


Yes, but what i wanted to know is that 1 correctly spelled word contributes 1 mark each to writing and listening. Is that true? If so, then this is a highly scoring and easy ques type.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Has anyone given the test in delhi?if yes then please suggest me Which is the best institue to book the test?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Humbly request you to read through the thread you will get links to materials.



seeking_aus said:


> Pls send study material to [B]REMOVED BY MODERATOR[/B]


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Guys need some clarification on PTE scoring. In "Write from dictation" ques types the scoring guide says "1 mark for each correct word spelled correctly" and it contributes to scores of both writing and listening. Does it mean a sentence having 5 words if typed correctly would contribute 5 marks each to writing and listening.


Yes it is for each word that is spelled correctly. 

Like for eg:

Ram is walking on the road.

Your reply:

Ram is walking on road.

You will be given 4 marks, but at the end they take out average for this part.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone given the test in delhi?if yes then please suggest me Which is the best institue to book the test?


I have given my exam in Chopra's Rajouri Garden Centre,it was good, but try to give it during weekdays, less crowd and helpful staff.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Yes it is for each word that is spelled correctly.
> 
> Like for eg:
> 
> ...


Thanks bret for the clarity.. Also let me know that in case of eg. given by you, 4 marks will be added to both writing and listening or is it otherwise. Also, what exactly does average out mean in this case.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Thanks bret for the clarity.. Also let me know that in case of eg. given by you, 4 marks will be added to both writing and listening or is it otherwise. Also, what exactly does average out mean in this case.


Hi,

It will be added to both and average means like if there are total 3 question like these then they take average of right answer and add it up.


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone given the test in delhi?if yes then please suggest me Which is the best institue to book the test?


Hi,
I gave the test on Wednesday at Global opportunities, Kailash colony. I was the only candidate. So gave the test with full concentration.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

*Done with my exam!*

I just returned home after completing the exam, and would like to share my experience for the benefit of the community.

I took the exam at Chopras, Bangalore. The scheduled time was 10:30, and the exam started around 11am after the initial formalities were complete. There were 6 candidates taking the exam, including myself. The equipment provided (headphone/mic, PC etc.) were satisfactory. 

Let me describe my experience in each section:-

1) Speaking - I felt this section was slightly tough, but then I have always had issues with the 'describe image' and 're-tell lecture' questions. I believe I made a few grammatical and tense-related errors while answering these two types of questions. I also made a few awkward pauses while speaking. And I ran out of time while answering one 'retell' lecture question, so my speech ended abruptly. But I did make sure all (or most) of the key points were reproduced. The only reason I made mistakes, was due to the time pressure. I also wrongly answered one question where we are supposed to give short answers. This is one section I'm slightly worried about, but i was told that the computer evaluation is quite lenient for speaking. Hopefully, with a bit of luck, I should be able to achieve my target score of 79. If any of you have scored over 79 in speaking even after you thought you hadn't performed that well, please let me know. Also, in spite of there being 5 other candidates in the same room, I didn't face any major difficulties with concentration during this section.

2) Writing - The writing section was pretty much standard fare. I had 2 'summarize essay' questions, which were easy. I also had 2 'write essay' questions. The topic for one of them was something related to the effects of mass media on youngsters, and the other one asked me to write about pollution control. I managed to complete these tasks within the time and word limit. I did have a few issues with the spelling. It is quite easy to accidentally misspell some words while typing, so make sure you have at least 1 minute left after writing your essay, for checking your spellings. In spite of checking, I feel there may still be some spelling errors. But I'm reasonably confident of scoring over 79 in this section. 

3) Reading - Now this section was a walk in the park. It was much easier than I expected. Again, all the questions were standard ones. Nothing tricky. One question related to 'rearrange sentences' was slightly misleading, but not too much. I'm totally sure of scoring above 79 in reading. 

4) Listening - This section was of easy to moderate difficulty. The 'multiple choice, choose multiple answers' questions were quite tricky, especially due to the negative marking for such questions. Apart from these, the remaining questions were quite fine. In this section as well, I'm reasonably sure of scoring 79 or above. 

Now I'm awaiting the results, which I'm likely to get on Tuesday or Wednesday (due to the weekend). I was pulling my hair out with frustration after getting my ILETS results. Hopefully PTE-A should bail me out. In the worst case scenario that I fail to secure 79 in each section, at least I am confident of getting this score in the next attempt. Not like ILETS where people can struggle even after 4 or 5 attempts, that too just to secure 7.0 in each section. 

Please feel free to send me a personal message if you need any specific information regarding my exam experience. Posting on this thread should be fine as well, but I don't check the thread too frequently.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Your summary was quite helpful.

Wishing you to get your required scores in each section. 

Pls do keep us posted about your results.



funkyzoom said:


> I just returned home after completing the exam, and would like to share my experience for the benefit of the community.
> 
> I took the exam at Chopras, Bangalore. The scheduled time was 10:30, and the exam started around 11am after the initial formalities were complete. There were 6 candidates taking the exam, including myself. The equipment provided (headphone/mic, PC etc.) were satisfactory.
> 
> ...


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Your summary was quite helpful.
> 
> Wishing you to get your required scores in each section.
> 
> Pls do keep us posted about your results.


Of course, I'll do that! Thanks for your wishes!


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Of course, I'll do that! Thanks for your wishes!


All the very best funyzoom..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> All the very best funyzoom..


Thank you! Could you please share your experience regarding the speaking section of PTE-A? I always found the 'describe image' and 're-tell lecture' parts quite tough during my practice. In the exam, my fluency in these questions was less than ideal (although it wasn't too bad), and I made a few mistakes related to grammar and tense. Also, in one re-tell lecture question, I ran out of time so my answer ended abruptly before I could complete. But i ensured that I included all (or most) of the main points in my answers. Then I also answered one 'short answer' question wrongly. Apart from these, the other questions were find. 

Do I still have a realistic chance of scoring above 79 in the speaking section?


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks you guru and bretsavage for telling me..it would help me in choosing the right center..


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you! Could you please share your experience regarding the speaking section of PTE-A? I always found the 'describe image' and 're-tell lecture' parts quite tough during my practice. In the exam, my fluency in these questions was less than ideal (although it wasn't too bad), and I made a few mistakes related to grammar and tense. Also, in one re-tell lecture question, I ran out of time so my answer ended abruptly before I could complete. But i ensured that I included all (or most) of the main points in my answers. Then I also answered one 'short answer' question wrongly. Apart from these, the other questions were find.
> 
> Do I still have a realistic chance of scoring above 79 in the speaking section?


Friend frankly speaking, i still don't understand their marking criteria, i had many issues while giving my exam but managed to get desired marks.
Mine speaking section was good, i am sure i made few mistakes but was able to finish almost all answers on time. i really hope you will get your desired marks.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Friend frankly speaking, i still don't understand their marking criteria, i had many issues while giving my exam but managed to get desired marks.
> Mine speaking section was good, i am sure i made few mistakes but was able to finish almost all answers on time. i really hope you will get your desired marks.


Thanks for the information. My mistakes too weren't big ones, except for that one question re-tell lecture where I ran short of time. So if you scored 85, even if I cut 5 from that due to my other mistake, I should be able to score 80. Anyway,how was your fluency during the speaking test? Did you speak continuously, or did you sometimes make small pauses or missed using proper tenses? And had you taken any mock tests or practice tests before appearing for your exam?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> All the very best in advance.
> 
> What score are you targeting and which date have you booked you exams on, pls.


Hi,

I havent booked my exams yet but i am thinking for 5'th dec at delhi. I have bought a PTE-A official guide and Practice test a with test boosters to practice ........first i am getting myself aquaintained to the pattern then i'll give the practice test a to evaluate myself.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Need some advice. 

I had started preparation for PTE-A exam a week back. I had attempted ielts twice earlier with 6.5 score overall , 4 months ago.

I had 8 in listening and 6.5 in speaking consistently in both the tests of IELTS.

However, I have just attempted PTE-A online practice test.

Here is attached results.

L/R/S/W - 57/54/48/65

I am happy with 65 in writing because that was my weak area but disappointed with others.

I think I can improve on my listening and reading with some practice but I am worried about speaking. 

I think this is really a bad score. Does score of speaking is down because of grammar, oral fluency and pronunciation ?


----------



## nselvaonline (May 18, 2014)

*IS first edition of "the official guide to PTE-A" is good to buy?*

Guys,

Kindly advice me, is the first edition of the "official guide to PTE-A" (published on 2009, blue coloured with red stripe) is ggod to buy now to practice for the test, the reason is t
hat I have my test on 2nd week of Jan in Singapore but here only the first edition is avl if I book online also its tough to get it on time, pls advice.....

Thanks in advance,
Selva


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nselvaonline said:


> Guys,
> 
> Kindly advice me, is the first edition of the "official guide to PTE-A" (published on 2009, blue coloured with red stripe) is ggod to buy now to practice for the test, the reason is t
> hat I have my test on 2nd week of Jan in Singapore but here only the first edition is avl if I book online also its tough to get it on time, pls advice.....
> ...


In my opinion, Would depend if you like to practice official tests. Or buy 2 tests online on pte practice. Com


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

*Got my desired PTE-A scores!*

Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-

Listening - 89
Reading - 82
Speaking - 88
Writing - 82

That means, I end up on 65 points and hence become eligible for the subclass 189 Visa! This is a big relief, after the fraudulent IELTS had completely destroyed my confidence. I completed my exam around 2:30 pm yesterday, And I was surprised to find that my results were out at 9:15 am today (especially because it is a Sunday)!

I'm really grateful to many members of this forum who provided their valuable inputs and gave me new hope after my IELTS disaster. Special thanks to Mr Sriram who even went as far as to help me out over the phone. 

Feel free to send me a personal message on this site, if you need any assistance or information regarding PTE-A.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


Many congratulations


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Many congratulations


Thanks mate!


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

Congratulations!! ..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


Congrats mate for ur grand success.


----------



## nselvaonline (May 18, 2014)

That's great & by the way what materials you referred for your preparation buddy?


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there any coupon code to avail the discount on PTE exam fees?


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


Awesome score, mate. I am planning to PTE-A after failing to get 7 in each section with IELTS, my last attempt was 7.5 8.5 7.5 6.5, try 6 times but was not able to score 7 in speaking. What was your previous score in IELTS, I believe it was also a great score?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


Congratulations mate......hope to get the same sort of marks when i'll give the PTE:fingerscrossed:


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Congrats mate for ur grand success.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

haisergeant said:


> Awesome score, mate. I am planning to PTE-A after failing to get 7 in each section with IELTS, my last attempt was 7.5 8.5 7.5 6.5, try 6 times but was not able to score 7 in speaking. What was your previous score in IELTS, I believe it was also a great score?


Thank you! Please forget about this stupid IELTS. It is nothing more than a money making scam now, and intentionally gives poor scores (especially in India) in one section to make candidates reattempt. 

My ILETS scores weren't that good. I scored above 8 in 3 sections, but only 6.5 in writing. It was even worse for me because I needed 8 in each band. Thankfully, I only attempted it once. Then i came across this forum, and thought of taking a chance with PTE-A. 

If your target score is 65 in each section of PTE-A (the equivalent of 7.0 in IELTS), then you don't have to worry at all. With almost no preparation, you can still attain this score. Some amount of practice is needed only for people targeting 79 in each section.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Congratulations mate......hope to get the same sort of marks when i'll give the PTE:fingerscrossed:


You most certainly will get a good score! Don't worry about it! Cheers!


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> You most certainly will get a good score! Don't worry about it! Cheers!


Would you suggest practice test exam available in the official guide book, as sufficient ?

or one should also do practice exam available online (35$) ?

PS: I have been struggling for 7 in each and every time i have given ielts, getting 6.5 in one module except others.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Would you suggest practice test exam available in the official guide book, as sufficient ?
> 
> or one should also do practice exam available online (35$) ?
> 
> PS: I have been struggling for 7 in each and every time i have given ielts, getting 6.5 in one module except others.


I only took the practice exams which came with the book. I have no idea about the paid practice exams. I didn't take them because I didn't want to spend $35 just for a practice test.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> I only took the practice exams which came with the book. I have no idea about the paid practice exams. I didn't take them because I didn't want to spend $35 just for a practice test.


Sure, thans...it helps


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice to hear your got got what u need . 5 more days for me. 
In the pearsonlongman.com , under the section "Test Taking Strategies" all the sections are being covered for practice.However when I download it, its the same listening section in all 20 files. Not sure what I am missing.Could you please help.
As you mentioned , please confirm you have prepared the book1 and 3 tests along with it. correct?
Thanks
Sridhar


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...



Congratz Buddy....your worries end now.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey Piyush , Where are u from in hyd. Did u book the slot?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Nice to hear your got got what u need . 5 more days for me.
> In the pearsonlongman.com , under the section "Test Taking Strategies" all the sections are being covered for practice.However when I download it, its the same listening section in all 20 files. Not sure what I am missing.Could you please help.
> As you mentioned , please confirm you have prepared the book1 and 3 tests along with it. correct?
> Thanks
> Sridhar


Yes u are right. They have put the same file in each link. Better to forget it. Same test taking strategies are also available at PTE official site.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> Nice to hear your got got what u need . 5 more days for me.
> In the pearsonlongman.com , under the section "Test Taking Strategies" all the sections are being covered for practice.However when I download it, its the same listening section in all 20 files. Not sure what I am missing.Could you please help.
> As you mentioned , please confirm you have prepared the book1 and 3 tests along with it. correct?
> Thanks
> Sridhar



Thank you! And you are absolutely right about each file having the same listening section material. Its useless. And yes, I mainly prepared from that book and also the 3 practice tests on the CD which came with the book.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Congratz Buddy....your worries end now.


Thank you!


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Thank you!


Hey congrats, how did you write your essays? Did you use the same format as in IELTS?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

See buddy, 

I told you last night when we spoke you will get your results today !!!! 

This is a wonder result man. 

TREAT TREAT TREAT!!! WHEN & WHERE IS THE TREAT!!!



funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Today, I completed the PTE-A exams. Results are yet to be announced. 

Got up very late in the morning as I was not able to sleep properly in the night. Result, I missed my alarm and when I got up I was *ALARMED*. Just 70mins to go before the start of the exam and I need to travel some 20KM-25KM to reach the exam center from my home. *Gone CASE!!!* TV was switched on India Vs Aussie test match was going on, just when I came to terms about the delay, Virat hit his 9th test hundred and the summary music played with recap visuals of that session served as an inspiration for me. Quickly gathered myself and took my bike instead of car to avoid slow moving traffic. Lucky me !!! all the signals I came across were GREEN till MG road, probably I crack opened the traffic signal algorithm. Reached the exam centre with 26mins as lead time. My buddy bike rocks even though he was 10 years old !!! without proper maintenance. Ate the apple which I had carried. 

Then the obvious wait started. There were 6 of us as it was a Sunday. The actual formalities reminded me and others that we were still in our *elementary schoolings*. The lady acted as if she was a 1st standard teacher and we didn’t do our homework!!! In-fact she made a fellow candidate to sign ten times, if I am not wrong, exactly as per the passport which was issued some 7-8 years earlier. This brought in flash memories of school life, my teacher saying *write A; write A; write A; write A properly.!!!!*

I guess she was bit upset to work on a Sunday. My name was called and she found some reasons to question me. It helped all us (fellow candidates) to break the exam stress as we were laughing silently on this lady’s behavior, facial sarcastic looks at each of us and the tone. The exam mood became little lighter.

I was worried about speaking section, whether other candidate's voice would disturb me ?, that wasn’t the case. It was quite manageable. Increase the volume of the headphone to 70-80% that would be the optimal level to negate other voices at the same time not hurting your ears.

Check whether the given pen is writing properly. It is vital as my pen stopped writing during my listening section and I had to face few difficulties. If possible try to get from the assigned person a spare pen.

Will share further write-ups shortly from now, on individual sections.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Here are my comprehensive write-up on PTE-A exams and individual sections in each module based on my experience.

*Speaking:*

*Read aloud:*

Use the given 30-40 seconds to read through the text and identify the difficult words were you might struggle. Pay attention to flow of the sentences such as full stop, commas. Try to read the sentence like a news reader with some intonation and purpose. Quite straight forward. We get around 7-8 questions in this section.

*Repeat Sentence:*

Initially, when I was preparing for PTE-A exams this section seemed overwhelming. However, in the actual exams expect something like 8-10 words. Not very difficult. Just concentrate on the sentence and try to repeat as many words in-order as possible without any major pauses. We get around 8-10 questions in this section.

*Describe image:*

This section was daunting for me as there were two much information to comprehend in a short span of time (35-40 sec) before you start speaking. Try to speak about most of the information from the image in an organized manner than sharing (all/most of) the information in an unorganized manner. We get maps, graphs (run-chart; bar graphs; pie-chart; trend graphs etc). We get around 6-8 questions in this section.

*Re-tell Lecture:*

Yet another demanding section. Luckily we get around 2-3 questions in this section. The image gives a bit of idea about the narration. Try to note the key points and don’t waste time on examples too much. Understand the theme of the lecture and try to start with that. Something like Topic sentence, references or examples if any and conclusion in 40 secs.

*Answer a short questions in one ore few words:*

There are close to 10 questions. Few questions are straight forward. Like if time period before noon is called ante meridian, what is the time after noon called. But, there are few questions where you might need to go through a given picture which might vary from process flow diagram or a chart or whatever… to answer the short question. Just try to see and understand the give picture on the toe and answer. You should be OK.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Writing: *

Now comes the nightmare section. *Why nightmare ?!* because there are many in this forum who have faced repeated nightmares due to IELTS writing experience.

*Essay:*

The difficulty is on-par with IELTS for essay writing but here in PTE-A we are going to type in a system than writing using a pencil. So, erasing, correcting and re-ordering of the text will be much easier. Trust me, it saves lot of time. That’s the reason we are able to write around 250+ words in PTE-A even though the given time is just 20mins. Most of the times the essays are something like give your opinion and do you agree or disagree. Try to follow Ryan (IELTS-Argumentative essays) writing videos from youtube. That will be of great help.

*Summarize text:*

The trick is to write in *ONE sentence.* Try using transition words. Strategy would be to understand what the given para is trying to convey. Be objective, don’t dwell over finer example. Try to use as many own words as possible. A sample would be – *“Agriculture has fallen into a debt; loans; high cost for seeds and manual labor, resulting more barrowing and loans and further example stating bad shape of farming and farmers relative to debt; barrowing etc etc” *– _Agriculture is caught-up in a vicious cycle_; that should suffice. We get around 2-3 questions in this section.


----------



## Preax (Feb 9, 2014)

*TOEFL, PTE, CAE or IELTS ?*

Dear All,

I did my IELTS two times and in both times my results as follows,

L-7.5, R-6.5, S-7.0, W-6.5

And I'm done with IELTS, then only i was that are alternative exams available from January 1st, 2015.

therefore i need your opinion regarding the TOEFL, PTE, CAE what is easier compared to IELTS.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*Reading:*

*Multiple-choice, choose single answer:*

We get around two to three questions. Might be little bit tricky however read with purpose and don’t read the options before going through the text. This strategy helped me. Understand the purpose of the para and match the summary sentence. Difficult ones would be inferring the paradox of a given sentence from the para. Having said that, this section is OK to handle. Watch out for the timer, do not spending too much time.

*Multiple-choice, choose multiple answer:*

Same as above. But, try to select only the most appropriate answers as there is a negative marking for this section. Most of the times two options will be correct out of the five given option.

*Re-order paragraphs:*

I got a bit easier stuff. While practicing I struggled big time in this section. Also this section, if I am not wrong has more marks under direct reading section. Strategy would be to identify the* topic sentence* and they just follow the flow of the message this para is trying to convey. Got three questions in this sections. Couple of questions with four sentences to be placed in order and one question with just three sentence to order. Hopefully, I have done all of them correctly. Pretty straight forward, if you identify the topic sentence. OK, what is a *TOPIC sentence?* Sentence which can stand alone and looks like a statement then having some kind of reference or relation to other sentence in the given list. Sometimes a concluding sentence would also sound similar; however, major difference b/w topic and concluding sentence is that conclusion sentence try to recommend or predict or draws a conclusion.

*Fill in the blanks: (From Drop-down option or Drag and drop)*

Yet another easy section, I would say. (My results are yet to come so I will not go over the board). Strategy should be not to see the drop down options. Read the para and understand the purpose and meaning it is trying to convey. Post-which you will know what word to fill-in even without seeing the drop-down options. Now, if you check on the available options, it will make life easier.

* Manage your time carefully for reading sections.*


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Taking optional break, its upto each individual. I took the break.

*Listening *

*Summarize spoke text:*

Listen attentively to what the lecture is trying to convey. Strict to the word limits. Use synonyms and more effective words to convey the message. OK let me use the same example: “Agriculture has fallen into a debt; loans; high cost for seeds and manual labor, resulting more barrowing and loans” – Agriculture is caught-up in a vicious cycle; that should suffice. We get 2 questions in this section.

Then comes identify the missing word replaced by BEEP, select the correct summary for the lecture from the given options, multiple choice single answer, for all these sections listen carefully and take notes, you will be able to identify the answer quite easily.

*Highlight incorrect word: *

Skim through the text before the audio starts and identify _key words as sign posts_. Move the cursor as the audio begins and identify the wrong words. If you miss the audio the sign post words which you have identified earlier will help you regain your attention and will bring you back on track.

*Write from dictation:*

The sentences are 8-10 words in-length, write in the provided notebook because I am sure it will be difficult to type in system as the audio plays. Its more like a media persons taking notes during a press conference. You should be FINE!!!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Reading:
> 
> Multiple-choice, choose single answer:
> 
> ...


So nice of you mathan for your detailed tips


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

DEAR Preax !!!!

This thread is for PTE-A.

Please read through few of my latest posts you might get some idea about PTE-A, if you still need further details, PLEASE PLEASE read through the entire thread you will get even better idea about PTE-A. 

No one can tell which suits you best, you need to identify that. 

As you are the best judge of your strong and weaker areas.



Preax said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I did my IELTS two times and in both times my results as follows,
> 
> ...


----------



## ramsy (Apr 29, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


Hi,

Although I guided you,its ur sheer brilliance coupled with hard work and determination and moreover ...the desire to succeed has made it possible.

CONGRATS once again!! Hope to see some more success stories..

Ramsy(Sriram)


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

That was an awesome write up nicemathan. Could you also list out the materials you used to prepare for the exam? I am using ptepractice test boosters and official test prep material.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

There is not much reference materials available dedicated to PTE-A.

I didnt use the official guide. Try the links already shared in this thread. Understand the format. I bought the online test boosters for a week. I didnt use it much. However, I used tcyonline materials, but it has few draw backs which are also stated in this thread.

Fingers crossed to get my target scores. !!!! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



rkoushik2000 said:


> That was an awesome write up nicemathan. Could you also list out the materials you used to prepare for the exam? I am using ptepractice test boosters and official test prep material.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks pal, reach me @ my number if you have further clarification. 

Glad to assist further.



atmahesh said:


> So nice of you mathan for your detailed tips


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice write-up niceMathan. Thanks for sharing your experience. Lets get ready to treat us!


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Here are my comprehensive write-up on PTE-A exams and individual sections in each module based on my experience.
> 
> Speaking:
> 
> ...


Excellent write up Nice..i m sure this will be of great help to fellow aspirants. In my opinion these tips are better than the exam tips given on official PTE website. All the best for ur result.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Sirji. It was nice to see you F2F today @ the exam venue  All the best for your results too.



veeraa said:


> Nice write-up niceMathan. Thanks for sharing your experience. Lets get ready to treat us!


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks buddy. 

Hopefully, I get the required score of 65 points in each module    



NMCHD said:


> Excellent write up Nice..i m sure this will be of great help to fellow aspirants. In my opinion these tips are better than the exam tips given on official PTE website. All the best for ur result.


----------



## drone (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello Expats,

I have booked PTE-A to give exam on 5th JAN 2015.

After booking the slot, taken the test boosters from practice site. Here when giving listening, there is option to pause and re-listen the audio with in given time. Is the same available in real exam as well?

Guys, who have given the exam already. Please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

HI , What was ur topic on Essay?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

drone said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have booked PTE-A to give exam on 5th JAN 2015.
> 
> ...


As far as i know and read everywhere, answer is NO, it wont be repeated.

However, lets wait for anyone to reply who has actually given exam.


----------



## drone (Dec 17, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> As far as i know and read everywhere, answer is NO, it wont be repeated.
> 
> However, lets wait for anyone to reply who has actually given exam.


I have just referred the hand book. Below is the text extracted from the same.

*Listening items*—Some items test your ability to listen to spoken English. The test makes use of different varieties of English, for
example, British, American, and Australian. You will hear audio and video clips only once, and you will be able to adjust the volume on each
item. You will not be able to replay the video/audio clips during the test.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

You hear all audios only *ONCE.* 

Also you cannot go back to questions you have already attended. 

You have option only to click NEXT for each question.



drone said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I have booked PTE-A to give exam on 5th JAN 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> If you are married you can claim 5 points for spouse...You even have an option for state sponsorship to claim 5 points....This will reduce your burden of PTE....



State sponsorship is just waste of time...I have applied for Software Engineer submitted my EOI for NSW..S/W Eng is no more in the demand list. 

Regards
Raj


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

sdwaram said:


> I am talking about the PTE minimum points should be 65 to qualify as a Proficient (for points tested
> Skilled visas) and this applies to all who applies for visa category (any type of categories 189/190). Is my understanding not right? This is what Y-axis folks told me.


Where ru from..Hyd? Y-Axis are bigtime cheaters...they trap you saying that scoring 7 in each IELTS module is no big deal, any damn guy can easily get a PR.


----------



## Librarian (Sep 2, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS FUNKYZOOOM ON GETTING YOUR DESIRED SCORE

any tips on speaking i am getting more than 70 on readiing & writing but speaking and listening i am struggling...

I would be very grateful if anybody give tips on speaking... to get atleast 65.

I HAVE ATTEMPTED PTE-A TWICE BUT NO LUCK.

THANKS IN ADVANCE..


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey raj . Where r u from ? No issues so far for me with Y-axis.May be it depends on whom we got assigned too and location etcc.. Any bad experience for u? 
U have mentioned about NSW , did the EOI get rejected and looking for other states or 189?
I heard NSW has more jobs , based on ur comments, may be how bad the rest of states are?


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

*pte material*



atmahesh said:


> Hi Mandy, please email me the material too.


Can you please mail me the study material?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi there, 

Could pls share your scores on each of the PTE-A attempts. 


Librarian said:


> CONGRATULATIONS FUNKYZOOOM ON GETTING YOUR DESIRED SCORE
> 
> any tips on speaking i am getting more than 70 on readiing & writing but speaking and listening i am struggling...
> 
> ...


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

*Atlast Passed the Australian English Requriment*

After , 4 IELTS y and 1 Toefl try, I met the Aussie English Requriement of Proficient English. It was the PTE-A that helped me.
In IELTS, I had terrible problem with writting . It was always 6.5, while others were consistent 7-7.5
TOFEL was good , I missed in writing with 3 point. I got 24 , instead of 27.

In PTE, I prepared with boosters and Online test. It gave me positive result, and on real test . I scored 
L82,R78,S77,W78. It was great one. 

My Analysis of the PTE and other test :
In IELTS and TOEFL , they sum up the individual scores to get to overall score. But, the PTE-A works on distribution of scores. Hence, I feel, if you have overall score of 7-7.5 in IELTS or 98-101 in TOEFL. The PTE-A will be great help as overall score is distributed evenly.
It is just my analysis.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> After , 4 IELTS y and 1 Toefl try, I met the Aussie English Requriement of Proficient English. It was the PTE-A that helped me.
> In IELTS, I had terrible problem with writting . It was always 6.5, while others were consistent 7-7.5
> TOFEL was good , I missed in writing with 3 point. I got 24 , instead of 27.
> 
> ...


Congratulations dear!! 
I'm also planning to appear for PTE ASAP as I have already given IELTS thrice and didn't score 7 in reading and writing. I scored only 6.5 or 6 in both section. 
If you have any study material then please send it to me. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Pte guys sent my report marks to australian immigration. I have to book other test to get 79, . I was worried if I get less marks in my future test. Will they consider my latest test report or any one? I have already scored 65 above 
Can anyone give me an answer


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Pte guys sent my report marks to australian immigration. I have to book other test to get 79, . I was worried if I get less marks in my future test. Will they consider my latest test report or any one? I have already scored 65 above
> Can anyone give me an answer


That wont be an issue at the time of applying EOI just mention the PTE score card no that you want to be assessed.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

I did't get ur question. PTE will sent the score report based on your request. There is a separate page in PTE website to do this. U can choose the report to be sent.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> I did't get ur question. PTE will sent the score report based on your request. There is a separate page in PTE website to do this. U can choose the report to be sent.


Its not exactly like that....they send report to Institute which you fill at the time of registration......its an automatic service.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

After donating few 10Ks to *IELTS charity foundation*; (which actually doesnt do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.

The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. How on earth I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell lot of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90. 

My target was 65 marks nothing more nothing less. 

With assistance from this thread and few forum members I was able to get the pending 10 points from English proficiency to reach 65 points, which will make me eligible to apply for 189.

Scores:

Listening : 81
Reading : 79
Speaking : 70 (May be, I didn't describe the graphs and images properly)
Writing : 88 

Now, have to set my sights on how to apply for EOI.

Thanks a lot to *Vijendra* for starting this thread at a timely manner and hats-off to all the contributors. 

Keep up the same work, so that we could save lot of innocent folks who might fall prey to *PENCIL & PAPER test.*

_*FOLKS KIND ADVICE - STAY AWAY FROM IELTS:*_

*Reasons:*
Too much head time needed to book a slot. Atleast 2 months ahead in major cities.
They release the results after several weeks. 3-4 weeks.
Correction is subjective, which is their major tool to reduce marks for candidates in speaking & writing areas
There is rumor doing around that they purposefully reduce marks in one of the section especially under GENERAL exam category. (May be that’s the reason DIAC looked to add additional testing format like PTE-A which is fully automated)


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> After donating few 10Ks to *IELTS charity foundation*; (which actually doesnt do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.
> 
> The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. How on earth I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell out of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90.
> 
> ...



Lovely, All the very best for your remaining visa process.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

When you file your EOI , you need to quote your PTE-A Exam ID. At the time of VISA scrutiny, CO will can independently verify the score from PTE using your Exam ID . 
Other way, is to send the PTE score card from the webpage after EOI invitation and CO allocation.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats. all the best for the future steps. Hope you get the visa soon



nicemathan said:


> After donating few 10Ks to *IELTS charity foundation*; (which actually doesnt do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.
> 
> The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. How on earth I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell lot of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90.
> 
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> After donating few 10Ks to IELTS charity foundation; (which actually doesnt do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.
> 
> The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. How on earth I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell lot of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90.
> 
> ...


Many congratulations Mathan


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Lakshmi for your wishes. Your suggestion of taking a mock exam really helped.



lakshmim_84 said:


> Congrats. all the best for the future steps. Hope you get the visa soon


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I suppose we are supposed to use the registration ID given in the score report as the reference number for PTE-A evidence while submitting EOI. It is similar to TRF number for IELTS



oz_vj said:


> When you file your EOI , you need to quote your PTE-A Exam ID. At the time of VISA scrutiny, CO will can independently verify the score from PTE using your Exam ID .
> Other way, is to send the PTE score card from the webpage after EOI invitation and CO allocation.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for your wishes pal. 



BretSavage said:


> Lovely, All the very best for your remaining visa process.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Thanks Bret and oj for your inputs. Yes I think you guys correct they will only examine the results of my given regisyration I'd. I will also uncheck the options of sending report to disc while filling the test. And cheers to mathan I like the introduction chariry organisation. Hope we all guys will fly soon to Aus. 
Cheers


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sure, thanks buddy. All the very best for you too with your further steps.

May I know at what stage are you currently in, pls.



deepslas said:


> Thanks Bret and oj for your inputs. Yes I think you guys correct they will only examine the results of my given regisyration I'd. I will also uncheck the options of sending report to disc while filling the test. And cheers to mathan I like the introduction chariry organisation. Hope we all guys will fly soon to Aus.
> Cheers


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Sure, thanks buddy. All the very best for you too with your further steps.
> 
> May I know at what stage are you currently in, pls.


I have applied for 190 & 489 visa. However, I don't think nsw is willing to give sponsorship to computer engineer. Also the hazard of living in a designated are for a particular period is not looking good to me,. So, that is why I am planning 79 each..


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

nicemathan said:


> After donating few 10Ks to *IELTS charity foundation*; (which actually doesnt do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.
> 
> The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. How on earth I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell lot of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Bro... for your score.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

What essay do u got in your exam nicemathan and also the guys who have already given their exam.
I am asking this as I've heard that pte do repeat essay questions often. 
I got one essay of (Are u in favour of extreme sports or not ?)


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

BretSavage said:


> Its not exactly like that....they send report to Institute which you fill at the time of registration......its an automatic service.


Does it work in this way ?

This has made me worried coz i have never mentioned about the any institute or immi...will that be a problem ?


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Does it work in this way ?
> 
> This has made me worried coz i have never mentioned about the any institute or immi...will that be a problem ?


Not at all, as you can mention ID of the particular score that you want to send.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for your wishes Vijendra. I have read your other thread which brings in vivid view of your Oz travel, it was really good.



vijendra said:


> Congratulations Bro... for your score.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congrats Pal for getting the needed marks.

May I know, where you wrote the PTE-A exams? , was it yesterday 11AM batch?



oz_vj said:


> After , 4 IELTS y and 1 Toefl try, I met the Aussie English Requriement of Proficient English. It was the PTE-A that helped me.
> In IELTS, I had terrible problem with writting . It was always 6.5, while others were consistent 7-7.5
> TOFEL was good , I missed in writing with 3 point. I got 24 , instead of 27.
> 
> ...


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> After donating few 10Ks to *IELTS charity foundation*; (which actually doesnt do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.
> 
> The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. How on earth I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell lot of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90.
> 
> ...



Congrats Man !


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Guru 



gurumurthal said:


> Congrats Man !


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

*Pune PTE Academic*

Hi All,
I am from Pune and planning to appear for PTE academic exam.
I need 65 in each section (IELTS 7), also given IELTS twice, but always missed to get 7 in writing section.
Could you please tell me that the book "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic Pack" available on Rediff and Amazon is helpful or not?
Also please share study material or pointers if you have any. Anyone from Pune appearing for this exam?

Thanks


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> I am from Pune and planning to appear for PTE academic exam.
> I need 65 in each section (IELTS 7), also given IELTS twice, but always missed to get 7 in writing section.
> Could you please tell me that the book "The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic Pack" available on Rediff and Amazon is helpful or not?
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

I'm also currently in Pune, can you please share your skype ID, or share you number so that we can help each to crack this exam. Also, I'm looking for study material, I have some material I'll share with you just ping me your contact details.


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

Congratulations bro .... 

I had more or less the same , As you said i have donated more than 2000 USD to IELTS plus no social life YET..... i was always scoring 8 & 7.5 in all except for Writing stays at 6.5 !!!

*THANKS* to everyone in this forum ,i came to know about PTE and found links to the study material which helped me.

Yesterday i took PTE Academic which was really difficult ...... but i was the only one sitting there ..... to spare the embarrassment 

Didn't finish my Reading test ..i didn't pay attention to the time at all .........!!! it was always 8 or even 8.5 in IELTS

Today early morning, shockingly , i got my results 

Listening : 70
Reading : 66
Writing : 77
Speaking : 79

Finally I'm clear ........... which took me 8 months with IELTS !! plus the humiliation of not able to clear an English test !! 




nicemathan said:


> After donating few 10Ks to *IELTS charity foundation*; (which actually doesnt do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.
> 
> The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. How on earth I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell lot of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90.
> 
> ...


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi All,
Firstly congratulation to all those who had cleared the exam 
I'm from delhi and planing to take PTE exam first time on second week of Jan. I am bit confused in speaking section for *repeat sentence*.i did some practice test,but couldn't concentrate on sentence. could anyone tell me is it good to write while listening and then speak or memorize the whole sentence. please suggest me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

I never tried it but I dont think you have enough time to write down the sentence and then repeat it straightaway. If you dont speak for 3 seconds (while you're still writing) it goes to the next question,

Listen very carefully (I was pushing my headset against my ears and had my eyes closed) to try to remember the sentences. For one sentence towards the end I had forgotten the first few words so I just mumbled and then said the sentence from where I remembered it.


----------



## sdwaram (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes I think it is better to remember even though we missed a word or so. I am trying both ways in practice , but writing parallel seems to be tougher because of length of sentence and end up writin after the completion of recording.


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sky_the_limit said:


> Congratulations bro ....
> 
> I had more or less the same , As you said i have donated more than 2000 USD to IELTS plus no social life YET..... i was always scoring 8 & 7.5 in all except for Writing stays at 6.5 !!!
> 
> ...


Hi,
Which part u felt was difficult, From where u prepared. I went through Official guide cd papers and they seems moderate tom.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi,
> Which part u felt was difficult, From where u prepared. I went through Official guide cd papers and they seems moderate tom.


I find Pte test A online test difficult especially speaking


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I find Pte test A online test difficult especially speaking


Hw much did u score for tat one??


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> After donating few 10Ks to IELTS charity foundation; (which actually doesnt do any charity of any sort) finally, I have cleared one of the major hurdle in this VISA process.
> 
> The time and effort and stress spent on IELTS could have been used somewhere else (8 months & 3 attempts). Missed out on several family functions, friends gather-up, was preparing again and again but end result was without improvement especially for writing. How on earth I got 6.5 in IELTS even after three attempts, even after making hell lot of changes as per their requirement. In PTE-A, my writing score is 88/90.
> 
> ...


Congrats mathan..all the best for ur visa.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi guys..is the second attempt of PTE A, tougher than the 1st one. I mean do they give comparatively tougher set of questions in subsequent attempts


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi guys..is the second attempt of PTE A, tougher than the 1st one. I mean do they give comparatively tougher set of questions in subsequent attempts


No. I don't think so. This is standardized test.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> No. I don't think so. This is standardized test.


Do enabling skills contribute to the score of communicative skills.


----------



## gurpreetaus (Jan 21, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I never tried it but I dont think you have enough time to write down the sentence and then repeat it straightaway. If you dont speak for 3 seconds (while you're still writing) it goes to the next question,
> 
> Listen very carefully (I was pushing my headset against my ears and had my eyes closed) to try to remember the sentences. For one sentence towards the end I had forgotten the first few words so I just mumbled and then said the sentence from where I remembered it.


Thanks Thomas,actually i tried to memorize the sentence but i remembered only some part of the sentence only not fully sentence. don't know how i will have to overcome this problem...


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

How do we introduce the next paragraph in essay. Is it by pressing enter once, or twice i.e double line spacing


----------



## Sky_the_limit (May 7, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> Hi,
> Which part u felt was difficult, From where u prepared. I went through Official guide cd papers and they seems moderate tom.


I found Repeat Sentence and retell lecture is the most difficult because i have a very bad memory ,even though i could understand every single word ,i can't remember the details.

Repeat Sentence , I used to close my eyes and repeat every word i hear ...so at least i can remember as much as possible.

Retell Lecture , I had to write down some notes , but sometimes i missed important parts while iam writing !! I can't advise the best strategies , but there are other members here who advised different strategies that suited them.

I took two full days locked myself in a room practicing ...still i missed some parts which was easy because i didn't pay attention to the time... so practice as much as you can.
Best of Luck ,


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hit enter twice that should be fine. Also no need to intend the starting of the para.



NMCHD said:


> How do we introduce the next paragraph in essay. Is it by pressing enter once, or twice i.e double line spacing


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Enabling skills gives us some insight on where we might lag. Based on that further improvements could be planned. Unlike IELTS where dont know what really went wrong.....

For visa process only communicative skills scores are important. But, enabling skills indirectly contribute to communicative scores.



NMCHD said:


> Do enabling skills contribute to the score of communicative skills.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Pal.

Certainly, I can understand your frustration and effort. Went through the same set roadblocks in my path.  



Sky_the_limit said:


> Congratulations bro ....
> 
> I had more or less the same , As you said i have donated more than 2000 USD to IELTS plus no social life YET..... i was always scoring 8 & 7.5 in all except for Writing stays at 6.5 !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Just concentrate on the whole sentence rather than capturing each words individually. It wont be difficult in the actual exams. Practices are a bit difficult becoz they are training us to be prepared for any worst case scenarios.



gurpreetaus said:


> Hi All,
> Firstly congratulation to all those who had cleared the exam
> I'm from delhi and planing to take PTE exam first time on second week of Jan. I am bit confused in speaking section for *repeat sentence*.i did some practice test,but couldn't concentrate on sentence. could anyone tell me is it good to write while listening and then speak or memorize the whole sentence. please suggest me on this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Pal.
> 
> Certainly, I can understand your frustration and effort. Went through the same set roadblocks in my path.


@nicemathan: I've appeared IELTS thrice and scored L7 R6 W6.5 S7.5, L8 R6 W6 S7 and L7.5 R6.5 W6 S6. I don't feel comfortable in writing so do you think I can manage to score 65-in-each-section in PTE-A?


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

anyone given pte-b practice test ? 
Also, can someone suggest me how to write a good summary or any website to learn ?


----------



## madhu_y (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello


----------



## madhu_y (Dec 30, 2014)

*Mahdu_Y*

Hello, I am planning to give PTE academic exam in jan in Bangalore, does anyone has material for preparation regarding this?


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

*my view*



ravinain said:


> @nicemathan: I've appeared IELTS thrice and scored L7 R6 W6.5 S7.5, L8 R6 W6 S7 and L7.5 R6.5 W6 S6. I don't feel comfortable in writing so do you think I can manage to score 65-in-each-section in PTE-A?


I can see, you are hovering with overall 7 in IELTS. you have great chance, as PTEA is more of the integrated communicative ability test rather than Individual skill test. 
For example , Unlike in IELTS , the writing test involves only writing part. In PTEA , the Writing ability comes from Reading+Writing, Listerning+writing and speaking+writing, hence you should be strong in overall English. 

Only challenge is your typing speed and ability to speak in microphone. 

That's my point of view.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> I can see, you are hovering with overall 7 in IELTS. you have great chance, as PTEA is more of the integrated communicative ability test rather than Individual skill test.
> For example , Unlike in IELTS , the writing test involves only writing part. In PTEA , the Writing ability comes from Reading+Writing, Listerning+writing and speaking+writing, hence you should be strong in overall English.
> 
> Only challenge is your typing speed and ability to speak in microphone.
> ...


Yes, I need 7 bands in all sections. As I am not familiar with PTEA, I have checked some sample questions and I think I need to do a lot of practice to score 65 in all sections. I am worried about write an essay in 20 minutes. I really have good typing speed so I am not worried about it. 

Also, can you please tell me any book to prepare for PTE within 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

I feel , most challenging part is to give exam. 
There are no valuable books for PTE. All books will give you same old wisdom of writing PTEA and fundamental English. 
Unlike IELTS, where you can find number of books and each author more confusing than other. 

Only materials that I can suggest for Essay is same IELTS essay--concentrate more on Argumentative types as PTE A is automatic scorer and their technology can validate this type of essay more easily. 
Again remember , it is more of Integrative approach to English rather than specific communicative skill.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> I'm also currently in Pune, can you please share your skype ID, or share you number so that we can help each to crack this exam. Also, I'm looking for study material, I have some material I'll share with you just ping me your contact details.



Hi Ravinain,
Thanks for the reply.
My Skype is thesweetsunny and also you can mail me on kumargaurav29 at gmail.

Thanks


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*PTE Material*



madhu_y said:


> Hello, I am planning to give PTE academic exam in jan in Bangalore, does anyone has material for preparation regarding this?


PM me your email id and ill share whatever i have....


----------



## Singla_2k1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Kindly plz email me as well.. [email protected]

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Singla_2k1 (Jul 25, 2014)

ravinain said:


> @nicemathan: I've appeared IELTS thrice and scored L7 R6 W6.5 S7.5, L8 R6 W6 S7 and L7.5 R6.5 W6 S6. I don't feel comfortable in writing so do you think I can manage to score 65-in-each-section in PTE-A?



Try dcielts.com sample essays --- it's very good to practice writing!


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*PTE Material*



Singla_2k1 said:


> Kindly plz email me as well.. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Please check ur inbox....and do not share the email id on the threads, it is against the rules...

Send it via Private Message if needed...


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello all,

yesterday I gave the PTE Academic test and got the following scores:-

L-76
R-74
S-63
W-80

I need 10 points for my required 60 points.
Speaking is just 2 number short.

what are your suggestions, should I send this report to Immigration or do I need to sit one more time?

I am a bit depressed now.

thanks in adv.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey,
Could anybody tell me how to send Private Message?

Thanks


----------



## Singla_2k1 (Jul 25, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Please check ur inbox....and do not share the email id on the threads, it is against the rules...
> 
> Send it via Private Message if needed...


Oh ok , thanks for informing , was unaware of that.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*PTE Material*



Singla_2k1 said:


> Oh ok , thanks for informing , was unaware of that.


No Worries, even i did on my first posts..........


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

endlessmoor said:


> Hello all,
> 
> yesterday I gave the PTE Academic test and got the following scores:-
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you need 10 points then please don't send it to immigration. Take another try and i am sure you will go through with great results.
Just work on your speaking thats it.

All the best


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hey,
> Could anybody tell me how to send Private Message?
> 
> Thanks


Go to Quick Links on top then Private message and thats it.


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

prasad.mahadik said:


> PM me your email id and ill share whatever i have....


Can you pm me too? Thanks


----------



## madhu_y (Dec 30, 2014)

I gave IELTS, and I got 8.5 , 6.5, 6.5 , 6 , I know it is a bad score.So this time I want to give a try for PET A but totally unaware of format.


----------



## madhu_y (Dec 30, 2014)

One more thing is , I am not able to send PMs because we need to post at least 5 posts it seems


----------



## madhu_y (Dec 30, 2014)

Where do we need to give exam in Bangalore? any suggestions?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Ravi,

Two weeks one hour per day on weekdays and few more hours during weekends. 

You will be able to sail through. Trust me.

Use the links already shared in this thread to seek materials and practice.

Its like watching a South Indian movie without intervals (optional 10min brk I dont count as interval) by sitting at the seat edge. 



ravinain said:


> @nicemathan: I've appeared IELTS thrice and scored L7 R6 W6.5 S7.5, L8 R6 W6 S7 and L7.5 R6.5 W6 S6. I don't feel comfortable in writing so do you think I can manage to score 65-in-each-section in PTE-A?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I see your post count as THREE once you cross FIVE posts you will be able to send PM and follow the steps stated earlier in the previous page.



kumargaurav29 said:


> Hey,
> Could anybody tell me how to send Private Message?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Singla_2k1 said:


> Kindly plz email me as well.. [email protected]
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Sharing personal emails is not allowed on forum.
Please use PM facility.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html#post10255


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sorry mate for not meeting your expected scores.

I suppose, you need to sit for the exams again. You cannot claim 10 points for Eng Prof'y.

Concentrate on the areas in which you might have lagged in speaking and try to improve upon them. 

Checking you enabling scores will give a indications of areas to improve.

I hope it helps. 

Don't delay the exam, try to face it again in 2-3 weeks from now. You should be fine.

We all are here to support eachother. 

All the very best once again.



endlessmoor said:


> Hello all,
> 
> yesterday I gave the PTE Academic test and got the following scores:-
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Two options Pearson & Chopras.

Any one of them should be fine. Better book on a weekday. But, I did it on a weekend even though there were 6 candidates with me, I was not disturbed by their voices during speaking section. May be my prospective.

I used to practice speaking, while BBC news is switched ON in TV. This might have helped me. 

Just my 2 cents 



madhu_y said:


> Where do we need to give exam in Bangalore? any suggestions?


----------



## madhu_y (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Mathan,
From which center did you give? Did you give exam in Bangalore, I ordered Book in flipcart, till now I did not receive. Could you please pm your number, so that I can call you for more information, if you have some time.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Two weeks one hour per day on weekdays and few more hours during weekends.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## endlessmoor (Nov 21, 2014)

Dear friends,

this is my perspective of PTE examination, which I am sharing, with a view that might help the others.

The test is divided into basic three catagories

speaking
and writing

reading

listening

total duration is about 180 mins 

The test is totally computerized and the result generally got declared with in 5 days.

now my perceptions:-

I took about 170 mins to complete the test.

the first section of speaking is complicated one.
as in IELTS I have heared you have to talk with a living person, sitting infront of you, here the case is different:-

U have to read sentences, define lectures, define photographs and graphs etc.

which are not that easy and not that difficult either, if you know exactly what to do.

for me I lost 2 numbers and my 10 points in my first attempt because I did some mistakes in explaining the photos and the graphs.

This is a trickier part, as you will be given just 40 secs to explain a graphical representation or a photo.

U have to practice a lot. Atleast I have to 

writing is to be done meticulously within prescribed word limits, with good vocabulary.

reading again needs good practice as there will be instances where you have to write summary of a comprehension passages, or you have to give a gist or heading to a passage. reorder some texts in proper sense etc.

the last part is listening and you have to be prompt here as, the pronunciation of the spoken verses will be different from our Indian English.
and you have to attempt some 18 questions in about 30 mins.
be prompt and use the supplied erasable notebook wisely.

I will certainly give the second test soon enough, and also awaiting my Vetassess result.
Rest I dont know .

There is a good friend of mine in this forum he in a apt way said a thing , which is just correct for all of us

" practice is the key" 

I hope the first timers like me will get a vague idea about the test now.

thank you all to bear my lecture


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

endlessmoor said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> this is my perspective of PTE examination, which I am sharing, with a view that might help the others.
> 
> ...


Even, I had same type of experience and sort of points...

but am thinking of waiting for skill assessment then to attempt again for PTE,

I think, we both are in same boat, kindly reply PM sent 

regards, 

Mehul


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Taking PTE-A Tomorrow at 9.00 am, will share my experience soon. 
Those who taken the exam already, Please share your essay topics cz they are rotating the same set of essays.


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

yasitha999 said:


> Taking PTE-A Tomorrow at 9.00 am, will share my experience soon.
> Those who taken the exam already, Please share your essay topics cz they are rotating the same set of essays.


All the best.

My essay topic was:

*"Do you think consumer should avoid overpacked products or it is responsibility of producer to avoid extra packaging of products."

Give your views or any relevant example with your own experience.*


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks bro. 



BretSavage said:


> All the best.
> 
> My essay topic was:
> 
> ...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> All the best.
> 
> My essay topic was:
> 
> ...


Apparently, this is western topic. We don't have such problem. May be in come in future as market is growing. Anyways, we have be bear in mind structure(diction), grammer and vocab while writing.


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*PTE Materials from mandy2137*



mandy2137 said:


> mailed you


hi mandy,

may you please send me your PTE materials? I need to have IELTS score of 8 in all categories but I have been getting 0.5 short especially in Writing. I am going to give a shot in PTE Academic. I would be taking the test on January 15 here in the US. I would appreciate it very much if you can help me prepare with your PTE-A materials. I know I cannot share my personal e-mail address here so if you may please PM me. Thank you very much. Hope to hear from you the soonest.


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*PTE Materials from prasad.mahadik*



prasad.mahadik said:


> PM me your email id and ill share whatever i have....


hi prasad.mahadik,

may you please send me your PTE materials? I need to have IELTS score of 8 in all categories but I have been getting 0.5 short especially in Writing. I am going to give a shot in PTE Academic. I would be taking the test on January 15 here in the US. I would appreciate it very much if you can help me prepare with your PTE-A materials. I know I cannot share my personal e-mail address here so if you may please PM me. Thank you very much. Hope to hear from you the soonest.


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*PTE Materials from funkyzoom*



funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


hi funkyzoom,

Congratulations! I am very impressed with your scores. I need to get 79 on each category. may you please send me your PTE materials? I need to have IELTS score of 8 in all categories but I have been getting 0.5 short especially in Writing. I am going to give a shot in PTE Academic. I would be taking the test on January 15 here in the US. I would appreciate it very much if you can help me prepare with your PTE-A materials. I know I cannot share my personal e-mail address here so if you may please PM me. Thank you very much. Hope to hear from you the soonest.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

my attempt for PTE-A
first of all im coming form Civil engineering field which is very practical field .
i found PTE-A way harder than IELTS in reading and speaking section for many reasons and i ll mention some of them :-
1- most of the topics is about biology and economics which mean i face so many terminology that i never saw in my life specially in repeat it loud ( u have only 10 sec to fast read it then to speak it to the mic which is not much as it seems to - i faced two questions about biology ( frogs kingdom and cells ) with very hard words ) 
2- the explain picture sections is very tough one coz u have so little time to analysis the image which some time hold tons of information and you should describe it in few words i got 
A- african content map show 4 colors each color indicate the projected difference in harvest period over the next ten years for two types of plants 
B- 3 line charts with more than 4 types of indicators for each one over long period 
C- bar charts and pie charts with lot of information 
3- the re-tell lecture is hard because the sound sound very far and the way they talked is so public way 
4- in reading section the PTE-A examine you in particular words , if u don't know them you wont be able to answer the questions while in IELTS u can guess the word from the context of the paragraph 
5- re-type what you hear is also hard because u should have PC memory inorder to memorize 10 words in same order , which u wont know all of them some times 
6- summarize the paragraph in one sentence also not that easy as you may feel it , coz u ll lose time in thinking what to type and what not to 
7- in IELTS the interactive way of speaking give you the chance to maneuver your way out of unknown questions while in PTE-A you can not 
8- writing is easier because the marks divided into many section 

after all i feel it's a matter of luck in PTE-A , depend totally if u know a particular words or not 

im really feeling depression right now and dont know what to do 
3 times IELTS - 1 time PTE-A
and cant get the required marks 

i feel it's un fair to hold Mans dreams because of 0.5 mark , for me as civil engineer i don't need writing in my working life , and if i do i can learn it when im into it , im very good in reading and listening , speaking and my IELTS marks is evidence of that and just because i didn't attend English school or university because my family cant afford it , that doesn't mean that im not as quite good as the others , it's really in-fair ! 

sorry for being that emotional , but i really don't know what to do more to take my self out of this area


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> my attempt for PTE-A
> first of all im coming form Civil engineering field which is very practical field .
> i found PTE-A way harder than IELTS in reading and speaking section for many reasons and i ll mention some of them :-
> 1- most of the topics is about biology and economics which mean i face so many terminology that i never saw in my life specially in repeat it loud ( u have only 10 sec to fast read it then to speak it to the mic which is not much as it seems to - i faced two questions about biology ( frogs kingdom and cells ) with very hard words )
> ...


Dude, do not lose hope. I would suggest do some practice of Pte exam. IELTS is unpredictable. There are several instances where people were short of .5 band. 

I have attempted IELTS twice but could score 7 in all. I gave up and after 4 months gap, started Pte again. I was impressed with the scores of the people in this group. I started preparation but to my surprise I score less than 65 overall in online practice test. I am disappointed. At the same time I find this forum interesting because people are sharing good experience of Pte exam. I have started working on my weaknesses and getting better understanding of the Pte exam. I am hope full I will clear the exam by improving listening and speaking skills.


----------



## RICHA1JAVA (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi all,

Could anyone please help me out in cracking PTE exam.I have given the exam yesterday and my result is out today which is very depressing i have given the mock test also whose score was quite good atleast i scored 65 in each but in real test my score is L/W/R/S:58/63/62/55..I need 65 in each but it seems i am lacking in vocabulary and pronunciation part as my score was 50 in vocabulary and 44 in pronunciation...

Suggest me some tips so that i can score good marks in next attempt.Although i did practice a lot but still things went wrong.....


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please help me out in cracking PTE exam.I have given the exam yesterday and my result is out today which is very depressing i have given the mock test also whose score was quite good atleast i scored 65 in each but in real test my score is L/W/R/S:58/63/62/55..I need 65 in each but it seems i am lacking in vocabulary and pronunciation part as my score was 50 in vocabulary and 44 in pronunciation...
> 
> Suggest me some tips so that i can score good marks in next attempt.Although i did practice a lot but still things went wrong.....


So sad Richa1java,


all the best for your next try, I also missed out to score each 65


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very BEST



yasitha999 said:


> Taking PTE-A Tomorrow at 9.00 am, will share my experience soon.
> Those who taken the exam already, Please share your essay topics cz they are rotating the same set of essays.


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just given the exam, if I tell you little bit about my background and the experience,
I have been studying 13 years in school in my native language and studied in English only in university around 4 years.

After that I've been working as a Software Engineer around 4 years now. So I haven't got much English background.

Initially thought of doing IELTS and suddenly Sree Ram (@ramsy) came to me like a god and told me about this PTE-A exam. It was around 2 weeks ago.
Till then I was not aware of this PTE-A exam at all. So I've done 4 Cambridge IELTS practice books before I got to know about PTE-A.

Usually I scored 7 - 8 for IELTS listening & reading modules. Don't know about the level of writing & spoken as I hadn't any mentor to judge my skills.
Just wanted to see how PTE-A goes on and tried it today. I need 65 for all components to claim 10 points.

I did the exam in Singapore Pearson center and paid 250 USD as the exam fee. Its worth paying that amount as they have given me a small sound proof room, I was the only candidate inside the room. No disturbance due to other candidates at all. I think that’s how they conduct PTE-A exams at Pearson center Singapore. 

I only referred test boosters and two online scored tests 35 USD each. I scored between 50 – 60 for scored tests and I was bit worried about the real exam because of this test booster scores. But real exam is slightly easier than test boosters and It was really helped me to understand the structure of the exam, time management etc. 
I was bit shocked during the exam due to one incident, during the spoken test suddenly headphones stopped working, so I couldn’t hear last two “Short answer” questions. And same thing happened during listening test, I couldn’t hear half of the first summarizing question. It’s an issue of USB port of the computer and when testing center administrator unplug and plug headphones to another port, it was ok. But as a result I was really upset and it might affected to the other parts of the exam as well. Testing center admins told me that they have opened a case for this, but don’t know what’s gonna happen. 

My essay topic was : “what is the best invention of last 100 years, computer, antibiotics, airplane, and explain why” – I don’t remember exact words, but this is the topic somehow. And remember they rotate the essay topics, I’ve seen someone in this forum posted the same post before. This thread is really important, please go through all pages before you go to the exam. 

I’ll update you my results, hopefully by tomorrow.

Wish you all happy new year.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Can someone who already took PTE-A answer me a question? How many essay topics are given in real test?

When I practise, the website Pearson Test of English - about the PTE General and PTE Academic exams gives me 2 topics. that means I probably spend 40 minutes for writing 2 essay (20 minutes each). Do we have to write 2 or more essays in the real test?

Thanks in advance


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

haisergeant said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can someone who already took PTE-A answer me a question? How many essay topics are given in real test?
> 
> ...


In practice tests I also got 2 essay topics, But in real exam there was only 1 essay topic, But as I remember someone in this forum mentioned that he got 2 essays. Not sure, you might be able to find it by going-through the thread.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

yasitha999 said:


> In practice tests I also got 2 essay topics, But in real exam there was only 1 essay topic, But as I remember someone in this forum mentioned that he got 2 essays. Not sure, you might be able to find it by going-through the thread.


Thank yasitha999, hope you will get good score. I am also software engineer, background like you, planning to take PTE-A after failing to get 7 in IELTS speaking.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I had only 1 essay and 3 summary questions.
Anyway, I got a SMS today that 6500Rs is credited to my account from British Council. So that means, my score is increased. However, the irony is that, now I am not worried about the IELTS marks.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Don't get disheartened. There is always a way out.

Prepare once again and like I said earlier this is yet another advantage of PTE-A which gives insight on the areas to improve. Concentrate and work, on them.

Unlike IELTS this can be cleared with some dedicated preparation and practice. 

Don't prepare for exams using materials. As you have given a exam once, you are aware of the format and patterns.

*Day to Day instances can be used for practice. *

Talk to customer care
Listen to BBC news and try to summarize & re-tell the news, 
Repeat the headlines of the news, 
Read editorial columns from Hindu news paper and write a short summary about it. 
Summarize the Gold; silver; petrol; $USD; daily trend graphs from top of news paper.

If you do like this, you will be OFF of exam mode and enjoy your preparation. 

I hope this helps  I have replied to your PM do check it.



RICHA1JAVA said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Could anyone please help me out in cracking PTE exam.I have given the exam yesterday and my result is out today which is very depressing i have given the mock test also whose score was quite good atleast i scored 65 in each but in real test my score is L/W/R/S:58/63/62/55..I need 65 in each but it seems i am lacking in vocabulary and pronunciation part as my score was 50 in vocabulary and 44 in pronunciation...
> 
> Suggest me some tips so that i can score good marks in next attempt.Although i did practice a lot but still things went wrong.....


----------



## kenda (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi All,

I just received my result today. Overall 72 and S/R/W/L 65/70/82/71. It is very encouraging as I took IELTS twice any have not get 7 in Writing, and had not known how to improve Writing in IELTS.

I have also taken PTE practice scored test which I received bad result overall 59 only. I spent almost 2 weekend days reviewing the test structure and got the expected scores 

I think the real test was not very difficult. The most important thing is staying focus. I missed 2 questions for reading due to time constraint, then I was trying to complete Listening part on time. To some extent, my real test was easier than the practice one especially for re-arrange paragraph where I had only 3 paras for each and answer short questions where I had pictures on screen to see. Writing is much easier than ielts, just follow the structure, check your spelling and number of words.

Best Wishes.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

lakshmim_84 said:


> I had only 1 essay and 3 summary questions.
> Anyway, I got a SMS today that 6500Rs is credited to my account from British Council. So that means, my score is increased. However, the irony is that, now I am not worried about the IELTS marks.


I see your signature, you have great score. How long did you practise PTE-A, did you take booster or practise test?

Thanks


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I had taken 2 mock exams and gave exam the next week. I guess, the work that I did for IELTS helped me in PTE


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Congratz kenda, 
What was your essay topic? 



kenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my result today. Overall 72 and S/R/W/L 65/70/82/71. It is very encouraging as I took IELTS twice any have not get 7 in Writing, and had not known how to improve Writing in IELTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## ktth09 (Aug 31, 2014)

kenda said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just received my result today. Overall 72 and S/R/W/L 65/70/82/71. It is very encouraging as I took IELTS twice any have not get 7 in Writing, and had not known how to improve Writing in IELTS.
> 
> ...


Big congratulations to you. It probably is the most meaningful new year gift, I think.
I'm also thinking about giving the PTE A a shot. Having tried the practice materials but found there are some challenges ahead, especially with the speaking retell lecture and the listening summarize spoken. In fact, I'm a bit puzzled when coming to this sections even though my listening skill is quite good. 

Regarding the essay, how many paragraphs did you write? I tried the practice test but was able to make it 3 only due to time limitation. Moreover, I find the model answer is a bit different to the IELTS essay format.

Can you please share your experience on those parts?


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

ktth09 said:


> Big congratulations to you. It probably is the most meaningful new year gift, I think.
> I'm also thinking about giving the PTE A a shot. Having tried the practice materials but found there are some challenges ahead, especially with the speaking retell lecture and the listening summarize spoken. In fact, I'm a bit puzzled when coming to this sections even though my listening skill is quite good.
> 
> Regarding the essay, how many paragraphs did you write? I tried the practice test but was able to make it 3 only due to time limitation. Moreover, I find the model answer is a bit different to the IELTS essay format.
> ...



Following are my guidelines
Retell lecture :Close your eyes and focus on the sentence spoken. It is one sentence only. U have 10 Secs to Speak. That's the hard part..you need to remember for 10 secs.

Listening summarize : It tests your notes taking ability. Unlike, Toefl IBT , the sentences are about 90 Secs. So, take all the points in short forms,do not concentrate on spellings while taking notes. 
Next, you have 10 mins to write. Check your notes , write key points. Plan for 3 mins. Write 60 words in 5 mins and revise 2 mins. check spelling and grammar. 

Essay: As I mentioned before, most of the essay types are argumentative or persuasive types. So , take any IELTS or TOEFL essays and practice . Now, to write between 200-300 words. 
50 Words Introduction, 75 words Para1,75 words para 2, 50 Conclusion . You can juggle between word count in Intro and conclusion. The timings - 3 Mins planning , 7 Mins Intro and Para 1, 7 Mins para 2 and Conclu and finally 2-3 Mins revision. Hence, typing speed (around 30 WPM) and thinking English is utmost important.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> Following are my guidelines
> Retell lecture :Close your eyes and focus on the sentence spoken. It is one sentence only. U have 10 Secs to Speak. That's the hard part..you need to remember for 10 secs.
> 
> Listening summarize : It tests your notes taking ability. Unlike, Toefl IBT , the sentences are about 90 Secs. So, take all the points in short forms,do not concentrate on spellings while taking notes.
> ...


Thanks. Would you mind sharing essay topic?


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

GUYSSS!!!!

Gt my PTE results today R: 80 L: 87 S:90 W:82!!

BEst New Year ever!!!! Thnks everyone fr ure valuable feedbacks!!


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

chack008 said:


> GUYSSS!!!!
> 
> Gt my PTE results today R: 80 L: 87 S:90 W:82!!
> 
> BEst New Year ever!!!! Thnks everyone fr ure valuable feedbacks!!


Congratz, well done.


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

chack008 said:


> GUYSSS!!!!
> 
> Gt my PTE results today R: 80 L: 87 S:90 W:82!!
> 
> BEst New Year ever!!!! Thnks everyone fr ure valuable feedbacks!!


Congratulations!!! I wish you all the best for your future.


----------



## svscdr (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm happy to share my PTE-A results that I've received today..
L:73 R:74 S:90 W:70

I've taken IELTS before and was short of 0.5 in Writing. Here below is my IELTS score.
L:7 R:8.5 W:6.5 S:7

I thank everyone in this forum for sharing your valuable inputs and feedback.. This has helped me to switch over from IELTS to PTE-A.

Thanks again


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

svscdr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to share my PTE-A results that I've received today..
> L:73 R:74 S:90 W:70
> ...


Congratulations!!! Happy new year!! Thanks for sharing your score. Can you please share your experience also.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

svscdr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to share my PTE-A results that I've received today..
> L:73 R:74 S:90 W:70
> ...


Perfect score in speaking .Great!!!!

Can you share your tactics in speaking preparation and in test >


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Notes during PTE Academic exam?*

Hello All,

What are the various means to take notes during PTE Academic exam? 

Can I use pen and paper during the entire course of test, majorly during listening section?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I am facing difficulty in speaking and I think some other followers are also having same issue. Could some of people having good score post sample recordings of their speaking. It would help us a lot.


----------



## rakifeda (Jan 1, 2015)

*Essay Topics*

Can the recent test takers post the essay topics that were encountered. This would help prospective test takers like me.

Thanks!


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

I've collected around 13 essay topics from candidates in this forum. I've created a spread sheet. Please help everybody to update your essay topic. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing





rakifeda said:


> Can the recent test takers post the essay topics that were encountered. This would help prospective test takers like me.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

yasitha999 said:


> I've collected around 13 essay topics from candidates in this forum. I've created a spread sheet. Please help everybody to update your essay topic.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing


Thank you so much.


----------



## rakifriend (Jan 1, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks and Awesome job! If everyone update to this spread sheet, we could get a decent list of essay topics.




yasitha999 said:


> I've collected around 13 essay topics from candidates in this forum. I've created a spread sheet. Please help everybody to update your essay topic.


----------



## Librarian (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have given my pte exam on 31 dec and i got 2 essays.

1. Now a days people are spending long hours in jobs , with nothing much left for personal life.
2. In education system,assessment through written formal examinations are valid or not.


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah so close but nothing near to what i needed. This one was not easy but yet achievable.


----------



## joshi90 (Jul 17, 2013)

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> What are the various means to take notes during PTE Academic exam?
> 
> ...


you can write only in the given material, they provide two or more if needed


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my results today. 

L - 63, R - 68, S- 62, W - 65

Just missing 2 & 3 marks from two modules 

It seems this is achievable compared to IELTS. 

Test boosters & two scored tests (ptepractice.com) were really useful, this is how I've scored in scored tests and real exam.

Scored Test 1 - L 55, R 49, S 59, W 51
Scored Test 2 - L 62, R 54, S 57, W 63
Real Exam - L 63, R 68, S 62, W 65

Real exam is bit easier than scored tests
So if you can score above 65 in scored tests, you can easily crack the real exam without any issue.

I've complained about the interruption happened during the exam, not sure whether they have taken it in to consideration.



yasitha999 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just given the exam, if I tell you little bit about my background and the experience,
> I have been studying 13 years in school in my native language and studied in English only in university around 4 years.
> ...


----------



## sputnik88 (Dec 30, 2014)

Congrats mate! I wish i can also make the same scores! amazing!!! lane:


----------



## sputnik88 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hell chack008, did you take ielts exam prior to sitting PTE EXAM?


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

yasitha999 said:


> I got my results today.
> 
> L - 63, R - 68, S- 62, W - 65
> 
> ...


Hi Yasitha,

You missed by very little but no worries try again,

No pain no gain......

All the best,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks Mehu,

Yes just missed by very little. 

Actually I was bit over confident on this PTE-A exam.
Most of people on this forum getting better results so I motivated and couldn't wait, decided to give it a try soon. without having much preparation, just only 1 week. 

I forgot that almost all who taken the exam recently have been preparing for IELTS for months and most of them attempted IELTS at-least once. 

Anyways overall this exam is much easier than IELTS even-though PTE-A Reading Listening modules are much harder than IELTS.





mehul.dalki said:


> Hi Yasitha,
> 
> You missed by very little but no worries try again,
> 
> ...


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

chack008 said:


> GUYSSS!!!!
> 
> Gt my PTE results today R: 80 L: 87 S:90 W:82!!
> 
> BEst New Year ever!!!! Thnks everyone fr ure valuable feedbacks!!


Congrates Mate, Please share your experience and tips.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

svscdr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to share my PTE-A results that I've received today..
> L:73 R:74 S:90 W:70
> ...


Congrates Mate.
Your score looks pretty impressive, could you plz share your tips for the exams.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Dont worry buddy, you should able to clear it next time for sure....

All the very best in advance, keep preparing don't let go... 



yasitha999 said:


> I got my results today.
> 
> L - 63, R - 68, S- 62, W - 65
> 
> ...


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

sputnik88 said:


> Hell chack008, did you take ielts exam prior to sitting PTE EXAM?


Yea i did it four times..last tym my scores were L 9, R 9,W 7, S 7.5


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Congrates Mate, Please share your experience and tips.


I familiarized with d test pattern by practising test booster, othr thn tat didnt do much prep as I was preparing fr ielts fr a very long tym...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys, i am practising from the cd - official guide (3 practice set) , dont know how to score myself once i complete the test, 

any guesses ?

should I deduct 1 marks each for every incorrect answer ? and total score should be from 90 ?

I want to test myself before i go for actual exam ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

chack008 said:


> I familiarized with d test pattern by practising test booster, othr thn tat didnt do much prep as I was preparing fr ielts fr a very long tym...


does test booster for 7 days gives you more questions to test ?


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> does test booster for 7 days gives you more questions to test ?


Nope, Its the same set of questions.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

yasitha999 said:


> Nope, Its the same set of questions.


Thanks for reply, means even if I buy the boosters for one day and complete the same in one day, it will work for me instead of taking it for 7 or 30 days ?

PS: I just want to save some money


----------



## svscdr (Sep 23, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> Perfect score in speaking .Great!!!!
> 
> Can you share your tactics in speaking preparation and in test >


I think the following format that I've followed for "Describe images" has helped me.. 

1. *Overview *about the graph/map/process.. I.e, to paraphrase the heading of the image and what it is trying to convey..

2. Highlight the major/evident point first.. i.e, if there is a line chart for 2 different category wherein 1 has more larger revenue/percentage, then I would state that as "During the year, Category 1 has generated much greater revenue when compared to Category 2".. something like this..

3. To highlight other key points based on priority.. but there is no time to add all details.. For example in a process diagram... I used 1 long sentence and covered all other key process areas.. The example that I had for process diagram was to generate paper from tree after being through different key cycles..

4. The last important point that I would say is an conclusion/implication of the diagram.. For example when there is a graph that shows garbage waste collected and recycled for a particular year, then I would say... "As there was always a rise seen throughout the year on the collection of garbage, it is expected to rise in the next year too and hence people would need to think ways for reducing the garbage...." something like this..

Although I tried following the above points, I was not too correct to follow all of them in entirety.. I think it is ok to make minimal mistakes which I'm sure I had made all through... I did not expect to score 90 in speaking and I was surprised to see the score myself


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes of course, one day is more-than enough for boosters to try. If you can invest another 35 USD, Its good to try out scored tests to evaluate your level. 



piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks for reply, means even if I buy the boosters for one day and complete the same in one day, it will work for me instead of taking it for 7 or 30 days ?
> 
> PS: I just want to save some money


----------



## rkoushik2000 (May 15, 2010)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks for reply, means even if I buy the boosters for one day and complete the same in one day, it will work for me instead of taking it for 7 or 30 days ?
> 
> PS: I just want to save some money



Piyush, i would suggest to buy a booster for just a day and do the practice... in that way, you can also test the concentration levels by sitting long hours, which is very much required for pte... also, you will save a few dollars too..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

rkoushik2000 said:


> Piyush, i would suggest to buy a booster for just a day and do the practice... in that way, you can also test the concentration levels by sitting long hours, which is very much required for pte... also, you will save a few dollars too..


Thanks a lot buddy, I will do the same


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

chack008 said:


> GUYSSS!!!!
> 
> Gt my PTE results today R: 80 L: 87 S:90 W:82!!
> 
> BEst New Year ever!!!! Thnks everyone fr ure valuable feedbacks!!





svscdr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm happy to share my PTE-A results that I've received today..
> L:73 R:74 S:90 W:70
> ...


First of all thanks to everyone for their contributions, I'm new and also planning to try with PTE, in my case I haven't done IELTS before, I just did the TOEFL and I need band 8 (the equivalent), I almost got it but missed "writing" so I thought I might try PTE.

Anyway...guys, and everyone else who did good in Speaking, I'm particularly worried about the "Repeat Sentence" section, I struggle to remember all the words from the sentence....how would you say you did in that section? were you able to fully repeat all the sentences? 

Thanks!


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

adgomezl said:


> First of all thanks to everyone for their contributions, I'm new and also planning to try with PTE, in my case I haven't done IELTS before, I just did the TOEFL and I need band 8 (the equivalent), I almost got it but missed "writing" so I thought I might try PTE.
> 
> Anyway...guys, and everyone else who did good in Speaking, I'm particularly worried about the "Repeat Sentence" section, I struggle to remember all the words from the sentence....how would you say you did in that section? were you able to fully repeat all the sentences?
> 
> Thanks!


Just try to concentrate by closing ure eyes and remember as many words as u can....it ws olryt fr me even though i am sure i missed pretty good number of words while repeating...


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

svscdr said:


> I think the following format that I've followed for "Describe images" has helped me..
> 
> 1. *Overview *about the graph/map/process.. I.e, to paraphrase the heading of the image and what it is trying to convey..
> 
> ...




Hey one thing i noticed with d speaking section ws tat d describe image section evaluates ur reading nd speaking section....despite getting completely messed up in this part, i was able to score 90 in speaking but my reading ws 80....I assume if u speak fluenty nd without any grammatical errors u'll get gud marks fr speaking but if u dont properly describe the values, reading score gets affected...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

repeat sentences are quite easy in the exams. Practice sentences are pretty difficult.

Train Hard ..... Fight Easy

Just concentrate it will be okay, most of us felt the same during our practices. 



adgomezl said:


> First of all thanks to everyone for their contributions, I'm new and also planning to try with PTE, in my case I haven't done IELTS before, I just did the TOEFL and I need band 8 (the equivalent), I almost got it but missed "writing" so I thought I might try PTE.
> 
> Anyway...guys, and everyone else who did good in Speaking, I'm particularly worried about the "Repeat Sentence" section, I struggle to remember all the words from the sentence....how would you say you did in that section? were you able to fully repeat all the sentences?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

adgomezl said:


> First of all thanks to everyone for their contributions, I'm new and also planning to try with PTE, in my case I haven't done IELTS before, I just did the TOEFL and I need band 8 (the equivalent), I almost got it but missed "writing" so I thought I might try PTE.
> 
> Anyway...guys, and everyone else who did good in Speaking, I'm particularly worried about the "Repeat Sentence" section, I struggle to remember all the words from the sentence....how would you say you did in that section? were you able to fully repeat all the sentences?
> 
> Thanks!



What was ur score in TOEFL? if it was overall >98-101 , then u'r ready for PTE. Just , book the test center. But, if ur score is less, concentrate on the Weaker skill


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you very much, I will practice as much as I can  good to know that you still can make some mistakes in that part though.

My TOEFL score was 113 (R:29,L29,S:27,W28), however I'm very bad repeating the sentences, but it should improve eventually :fingerscrossed:

What I like from this test is that there are no people marking subjectively, in IELTS and TOEFL you can practice and master the questions but you will always have the risk of someone deducting some mark and screw you up. In this one if we keep practicing we should get there whereas in the other two you never know.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

adgomezl said:


> Thank you very much, I will practice as much as I can  good to know that you still can make some mistakes in that part though.
> 
> My TOEFL score was 113 (R:29,L29,S:27,W28), however I'm very bad repeating the sentences, but it should improve eventually :fingerscrossed:
> 
> What I like from this test is that there are no people marking subjectively, in IELTS and TOEFL you can practice and master the questions but you will always have the risk of someone deducting some mark and screw you up. In this one if we keep practicing we should get there whereas in the other two you never know.


Great Toefl Score..You missed by 2 mark in Writing. I feel , you are ready with PTE , to score all 79+. 
Regarding Repeat sentence : Remember, there is only one sentence to remember, there are only 10 sentence in total. Only , one sentence out of 10 is tough, and with your TOEFL score. I believe you can get that also. 

Remember,unlike, IELTS where individual communicative skills are measured. In PTE ,the overall skill is distributed among all the communicative skills. This pattern can also be found in TOEFL, but not in perfect sense.

I feel ,only the part that is tough for you is to take the first step of giving the exam.


----------



## vishal.kukal (Dec 16, 2014)

*Result Time*

Dear Friends,
I gave PTE on 30 dec and waiting for my result now. Can anyone who has given the exam tell me that what time do they usually send an email ? and has anyone received it on weekend?
thanks


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh apparently there aren't any PTE Academic Test centers in Pakistan. Weird.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Mr-J said:


> Oh apparently there aren't any PTE Academic Test centers in Pakistan. Weird.


Check Afghanistan or Taliban. Americans have good presence there. Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Mr-J (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah thats bad. I was thinking about giving PTE a try :/


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Mr-J said:


> Yeah thats bad. I was thinking about giving PTE a try :/


They have to open center there sooner or later. Pte is future. They are giving good competition to IELTS.


----------



## sputnik88 (Dec 30, 2014)

Guys, can you please share the essay topics you got and how many questions di you get? I see some people got 1 and others have 2. Thanks.,, appreciate your response!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> They have to open center there sooner or later. Pte is future. They are giving good competition to IELTS.


Australia wont allow IELTS to die. Its their own exam. like PTE and TOEFL have UK and US govt support IELTS also have Aussie govt support. if they think PTE is taking over IELTS either they will raise the equivalent score or stop accepting it.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Competition is good and this helps in getting better test methods. Right now, PTE has a upper hand not because it is presumed easier than IELTS but also convenient in many other terms. But it won't be long before IELTS recognises these parameters eating up their revenue and will force them to revamp and re-align their system as well.


----------



## yanivsinha (Jun 9, 2013)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Congrates Mate, Please share your experience and tips.


Congratulations!!! U started new year on a high note!! Good luck with rest of the application process!!

Cheers
Yaniv


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Australia wont allow IELTS to die. Its their own exam. like PTE and TOEFL have UK and US govt support IELTS also have Aussie govt support. if they think PTE is taking over IELTS either they will raise the equivalent score or stop accepting it.


Sorry, I dis agree with your comment. Non of the government as backing for these exams. All of these exams are reviewed and funded by universities. They want to keep the language rich and ever alive. 

Further, If your notion is true, then there are non aligned for Canadian Immigration. As , the Canadian Immigration only has IELTS General. 
Also, this year they are introducing CAE advance. On preliminary look of it, I feel it is complicated.

I feel, unlike, Canadian Immigration, Aussie requirement of English is very rigid. They realized it and hence added all other exams. But, all other Non-IELTS exam are pure academic in nature . Suited for university studies. No idea why Aussie have chosen it.


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

oz_vj said:


> Sorry, I dis agree with your comment. Non of the government as backing for these familys. All of these exams are reviewed and funded by universities. They want to keep the language rich and ever alive.
> 
> Further, If your notion is true, then there are non aligned for Canadian Immigration. As , the Canadian Immigration only has IELTS General.
> Also, this year they are introducing CAE advance. On preliminary look of it, I feel it is complicated.
> ...


You don't need to get band 8 in all IELTS components to get the max points in language component unlike for Australia. If I did not have family in oz, I would have long tried to move there instead.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

Guuuuys i got my PTE-A marks , im totally shocked ! i passed the required marks !! Waww
( L 69 , R 77 , S 82 , W 65 ) 
thaannnnxx allll


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Leo1986 said:


> Guuuuys i got my PTE-A marks , im totally shocked ! i passed the required marks !! Waww
> ( L 69 , R 77 , S 82 , W 65 )
> thaannnnxx allll


Cngrts 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

Leo1986 said:


> Guuuuys i got my PTE-A marks , im totally shocked ! i passed the required marks !! Waww
> ( L 69 , R 77 , S 82 , W 65 )
> thaannnnxx allll



congrats!!..


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Leo1986 said:


> Guuuuys i got my PTE-A marks , im totally shocked ! i passed the required marks !! Waww
> ( L 69 , R 77 , S 82 , W 65 )
> thaannnnxx allll


Congrats. Would you mind sharing your writing topic?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi ppl,

please clear one of my doubt which i have in regards to Reading section in multiple choice answers where we have to choose more than one correct response......now for an eg if the correct answer have 2 options and if i have chosen three options as my correct answer (of course my chosen answers have those 2 correct answers as well) then will i get a less marks for the question or what???

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## chack008 (Dec 7, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> please clear one of my doubt which i have in regards to Reading section in multiple choice answers where we have to choose more than one correct response......now for an eg if the correct answer have 2 options and if i have chosen three options as my correct answer (of course my chosen answers have those 2 correct answers as well) then will i get a less marks for the question or what???
> 
> ...


U'll definitely get less marks or else everyone can select all options in d multiple choice answers...


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

I am pretty much confused whether i should give the pte-a on 7 jan or not as i tried my hands on booster and i am thru with it......but when i gave Practice test - A, 

my scores were as follows : SWRL = 58, 65, 55, 66, OVERALL 61
IELTS score were : SWRL = 6, 6, 6.5, 6.5

dear members please advise as i have to score 65 in each section to claim 10 points.

Regards
sameer


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Your results are better than mine, 
My practice test and real exam results as follows LRSW

Test A - 55, 49, 59, 51
Test B - 62, 54, 57, 63
Real Exam - 63, 68, 62, 65

Real exam is slightly easier than test booster practice tests.
If you work hard remaining few days, I believe you can score 65 in all components on 7th of January. 




sameer7106 said:


> I am pretty much confused whether i should give the pte-a on 7 jan or not as i tried my hands on booster and i am thru with it......but when i gave Practice test - A,
> 
> my scores were as follows : SWRL = 58, 65, 55, 66, OVERALL 61
> IELTS score were : SWRL = 6, 6, 6.5, 6.5
> ...


----------



## Librarian (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi all,
I Have given my PTE Exam on 31 Dec 2014 morning at 10.a.m.
But still i am waiting for my result.
It shows:
Delivery Successful - On hold
*Your exam results are not available at this time.*

ANY BODY EXPERIENCE SAME PROBLEM PLEASE SHARE..


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

Librarian said:


> Hi all,
> I Have given my PTE Exam on 31 Dec 2014 morning at 10.a.m.
> But still i am waiting for my result.
> It shows:
> ...


This is very strange, most of candidates got their results within 1 day. We can't say its because of the year end cz I've seen few people who taken the exam on 30th & 31 got their results within 1 day including me. Just wait and see whether you get your results within tomorrow, Otherwise better contact them and ask.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

*PTE Academic Material*

Dear Mandy, could you please share with me as well.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

yasitha999 said:


> Your results are better than mine,
> My practice test and real exam results as follows LRSW
> 
> Test A - 55, 49, 59, 51
> ...


Thanks for boosting me up


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

Finally, by the grace of _Waheguru_ !!!!

I'm happy to share my PTE result; LRWS-87/83/89/90

I can't believe my eyes when I saw the result. I appeared yesterday (3rd Jan - Punjab-India) and result was released by 11:00 AM today.

My previous tries with IELTS;
Monash Uni, Melbourne- Academic (2012)- L/R/S/W - 8.5/8/7.5/7
IDP INDIA (April'2014) - General (2014) - L/R/S/W - 9/7.5/7/7 (result released after 3 weeks)
IDP INDIA (Sep'2014) - Academic (2014) - L/R/S/W - 8.5/9/7/6.5 (result delayed by 1 month)

I gave the mock test A also and the result of the same was way below my actual result;66/68/72/68.

I just practiced using PTE Academic Test Builder(Macmillan) for around 10 days.

I will say about IELTS is their methodology is old as they judge your writing on the basis of just two essays, which in my opinion is not justifiable. And speaking is very much subjective.

I was in need of 20 points and I got the same from PTE Academic.

I got one essay it was about global climate change. My reading score is bit low may be it is because the time was not much and I rushed through it. There was another two candidates and I will say it was distracting and I was not able to concentrate during speaking and writing but tried to gave my best shot.

Thanks to the friends over here, who shared their experiences and I was able to learn a lot from it. 

I will advice don't be afraid have confidence and you can crack PTE Academic easily....


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

*Feature of PTE Academic, "Test Booster" and "online scored practice test"?*

Hello All,

Can you please clarify as how does, PTE "Test Booster - 1 Day Access" works? Will I have limited mock tests/questions or would it be unlimited? What are the other possibilities and restrictions?

On the similar lines, do we have any restrictions for "online scored practice test" as well?

How is "Test Booster" different than, "online scored practice test" apart from it being timed and one would get to know the score as well?

Would "Test Booster" and "online scored practice test" let me know, which answers are correct and which ones aren't?

Thanks
Sunil Kumar


----------



## pdhadhal (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone !

I tried hard on IELTS but some how I could not boost my writing score ( L 7.5 R 7 W 6 S 8 ). I am not sure what exactly wrong with my writing style . Now I am really exhausted with social pressure and I need to clear any ENGLISH exam asap . 

I do want to take a chance on PTE - Academic this month . I will be appearing on 17th of this month . I just have started practising by using official book & Online Test Boosters . 
I find it different than IELTS initially . I am not sure where to begin with . I just have created a 14 day study plan & 3 practise exam to be appeared . 

Your any motivation & tips will be worth of great appreciation from me .


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

HOPE21 said:


> Finally, by the grace of Waheguru !!!!
> 
> I'm happy to share my PTE result; LRWS-87/83/89/90
> 
> ...


Congrats mate..


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Can you please clarify as how does, PTE "Test Booster - 1 Day Access" works? Will I have limited mock tests/questions or would it be unlimited? What are the other possibilities and restrictions?
> 
> ...


The test boosters are not scored. You can answer a few questions of each question type, but you will only have access to sample answers. You can't get computerized scores for this. 

But in case of the paid practice tests, they are a simulation of the actual exam and you also get scored for it. 

There are no restrictions for test boosters, but you can only take the paid practice test once per purchase.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Guys..got my Pte result and finally got 79 plus each. Scores are-

L 90
S 90
W 86
R 88

Now for the EOI..


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> The test boosters are not scored. You can answer a few questions of each question type, but you will only have access to sample answers. You can't get computerized scores for this.
> 
> But in case of the paid practice tests, they are a simulation of the actual exam and you also get scored for it.
> 
> There are no restrictions for test boosters, but you can only take the paid practice test once per purchase.


Can you please elaborate, as what do you mean by "no restrictions for test boosters"?

Thank you.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Can you please elaborate, as what do you mean by "no restrictions for test boosters"?
> 
> Thank you.


I meant to say that you can attempt the test booster questions as many times as you want, according to the type of access you have purchased (1 day, 7 days etc,). But the questions will always be the same.

In case of paif practice test, you take it once, and its done. You get your scores, and you can't take it again.


----------



## rakifeda (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi Guyz,

Got my PTE result: 
L:90, S:90, W:86, R:82

Thanks a lot to this forum for helping me with several inputs.


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

You guys have done fantastic job in PTE. Congratulations to all who cracked the PTE with their desired scores...All the best for ahead journey.

Thanks


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> I meant to say that you can attempt the test booster questions as many times as you want, according to the type of access you have purchased (1 day, 7 days etc,). But the questions will always be the same.
> 
> In case of paif practice test, you take it once, and its done. You get your scores, and you can't take it again.


Thanks. Its much clear now. How is 1 day and 7 days different? How many questions will be there for 1 day and how many for 7 days?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

rakifeda said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> Got my PTE result:
> L:90, S:90, W:86, R:82
> ...


Many congratulations. You guys have done wonderful job. Please share tips and writing essay topic. That would be of great help. Cheers, Atul


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Thanks. Its much clear now. How is 1 day and 7 days different? How many questions will be there for 1 day and how many for 7 days?


Whether you choose 1 day, 7 days or anything else, the number of questions will remain the same. Only thing ism you will have access to the same set of questions for different time periods.
As for the number of questions, I have no idea because I never purchased those test boosters while preparing.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Many congratulations. You guys have done wonderful job. Please share tips and writing essay topic. That would be of great help. Cheers, Atul


My topic was about dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bunjee jumping etc. and weather u support them or not.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Congratulations to everyone who have shared their scores today with us......ALL THE BEST for ur next step.......

I hope this miracle happens with me as well......i have tried my hands on official PTE guide from pearson, 3 practice tests from the same book and test boosters and test - A. Now tonight i'll be giving Test-B and if i can manage to score above 65 then i will book the test in the coming week.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## learningc (Jul 22, 2014)

dapinder09 said:


> Congrats man, Could you let me know how did you prepare for PTE, Did u take any coaching?


Thanks for sharing . ...


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who have shared their scores today with us......ALL THE BEST for ur next step.......
> 
> I hope this miracle happens with me as well......i have tried my hands on official PTE guide from pearson, 3 practice tests from the same book and test boosters and test - A. Now tonight i'll be giving Test-B and if i can manage to score above 65 then i will book the test in the coming week.
> 
> ...


All the best mate


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> My topic was about dangerous activities like extreme skiing, bunjee jumping etc. and weather u support them or not.


Thx


----------



## rakifeda (Jan 1, 2015)

I got the topic on whether employees should be involved in the decision taken in an office.


----------



## rakifeda (Jan 1, 2015)

There i a link that was posted in page-94 which lists several essay topics. (Unfortunately, I am not able to repost that link due to my post limitations on this forum). But this topics list helped me to look at the topics and sort of prepare the style for each of the topics.



atmahesh said:


> Many congratulations. You guys have done wonderful job. Please share tips and writing essay topic. That would be of great help. Cheers, Atul


----------



## drone (Dec 17, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hey Guys..got my Pte result and finally got 79 plus each. Scores are-
> 
> L 90
> S 90
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

harivids said:


> Hey guys, just gave my PTE and got the results in a day.
> It says overall score of 90 with Listening, Reading, Speaking & Writing as 90.
> But I see that 'Written Discourse' is 60. Does this matter ?


many congratulation for full score in all the section. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> many congratulation for full score in all the section. Thanks for sharing.


Congratulations for scoring full marks in all the sections.......please share ur views how u managed it??

What does written discourse means????

I got 90 in written discourse but scored 66 in writing......

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you funkyzoom for detailed clarification.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Thank you funkyzoom for detailed clarification.


You're most welcome!


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hey Guys..got my Pte result and finally got 79 plus each. Scores are-
> 
> L 90
> S 90
> ...



Congratz Mate, i told you need not to worry as you will do great.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Congratz Mate, i told you need not to worry as you will do great.


Thanks buddy..


----------



## sputnik88 (Dec 30, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Thanks buddy..


Congrats!well done


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sputnik88 said:


> Congrats!well done


Thanks


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Which PTE ID needs to be quoted while lodging EOI?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

We have to use the *Registration ID* which is given both horizontally and vertically is your test results report PDF



NMCHD said:


> Which PTE ID needs to be quoted while lodging EOI?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> We have to use the Registration ID which is given both horizontally and vertically is your test results report PDF


Thanks. Do we need to scan any docs while lodging eoi. Also, what docs are required at the time of eoi lodgement.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

No documents to be uploaded.

Just need to fill-in some standard questions. 

But make sure the details which you enter are correct. 

Read through the last 5-10 pages in this thread you will get some clarifications.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/117201-eoi-submitted-club-1786.html

Next round of invitation release will be on Jan 8th Thursday around 7:30pm IST




NMCHD said:


> Thanks. Do we need to scan any docs while lodging eoi. Also, what docs are required at the time of eoi lodgement.


----------



## Leo1986 (Jul 7, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Congrats. Would you mind sharing your writing topic?


talk about the pros/ cons of this era as is full of daily inventions


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> No documents to be uploaded.
> 
> Just need to fill-in some standard questions.
> 
> ...


Thanx buddy..I ll be able to lodge Eoi by 7th. Do i stand a chance in this round? Will lodging it today make any difference? When is the next round?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

What is your points and code



NMCHD said:


> Thanx buddy..I ll be able to lodge Eoi by 7th. Do i stand a chance in this round? Will lodging it today make any difference? When is the next round?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> What is your points and code


Points 65
Code 221214 Internal Auditor


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I reckon you should be getting invite on Jan 8th itself. Congratz



NMCHD said:


> Points 65
> Code 221214 Internal Auditor


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> We have to use the *Registration ID* which is given both horizontally and vertically is your test results report PDF


Are you sure its "Registration ID"...some one told me its TEST TAKER ID........can anyone confirm it..Thx


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Page number 32 VRS used Reg ID and got invite. 

He was one among the first to submit EOI with PTE-A scores. 

I hope this re-confirms.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-32.html



BretSavage said:


> Are you sure its "Registration ID"...some one told me its TEST TAKER ID........can anyone confirm it..Thx


----------



## kenda (Dec 28, 2014)

Where did you get assessment - ICAA or CPA? Thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Assessment of what?, pls do clarify your query



kenda said:


> Where did you get assessment - ICAA or CPA? Thanks


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Are you sure its "Registration ID"...some one told me its TEST TAKER ID........can anyone confirm it..Thx


On the EOI submission page, for the Test ref number you will find help mark, when u click that u will find Registeration ID as an option


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

NMCHD said:


> Congrats mate..


Thanks and Congrats to you also. All the best for EOI


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> On the EOI submission page, for the Test ref number you will find help mark, when u click that u will find Registeration ID as an option


*Depending on the test you have taken, your Test Reference Number may also be known as ‘Test Report Form Number’, ‘Registration Number’, Registration ID’, or ‘Reference Number’.
*
Both of them are correct anyone can be used, reconfirmed from Pearson Guys.


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

hey guys could some one tell what was the pace and accent u guys used in speaking


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> *Depending on the test you have taken, your Test Reference Number may also be known as ‘Test Report Form Number’, ‘Registration Number’, Registration ID’, or ‘Reference Number’.
> *
> Both of them are correct anyone can be used, reconfirmed from Pearson Guys.


If you are referring to exact word, there is no "Test reference number" in PTE score card. It is "Test Taker ID" and "Registration ID" in PTE. TRF is for IELTS.

I and other mates (I know) in this group have used Reg. ID which was also confirmed by DIBP in their Facebook page.


----------



## rakifeda (Jan 1, 2015)

Do we need to submit the PTE scores to DIBP before or while registering for EOI?

Thanks


----------



## rakifeda (Jan 1, 2015)

I spoke at medium pace, but I made sure that I pause for commas and other punctuations.



dapinder09 said:


> hey guys could some one tell what was the pace and accent u guys used in speaking


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

While registering aka submitting your EOI, we need share our eng'pro'cy details based on that points will be automatically calculated.

Also, age; education; experience; spouse (if you are claiming spouse points); ACS reference number, basically all these details will enable system to calculate the points you have gained.



rakifeda said:


> Do we need to submit the PTE scores to DIBP before or while registering for EOI?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rakifeda (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for this info! I am wondering whether we need to send our scores (using send Scores option to DIBP pte academic login) or just calculation by specifying the details would suffice? 



nicemathan said:


> While registering aka submitting your EOI, we need share our eng'pro'cy details based on that points will be automatically calculated.


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

for summary of writing, do you have to write very short sentences?


----------



## roselilli4 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, 

I gave my exam on 31st Dec in Vijayawada and my results are not yet released. When I check in the Pearson site it shows as "Progress- On Hold".
Today I got a mail from PTE with the below message.

"Dear Test Taker,

As you know, PTE Academic scores are usually available within five business days. Sometimes scores are returned more quickly, and in a small number of cases, they may take a little longer to be returned.

Unfortunately, your score is not yet available. We understand how important your score is and we aim to get it to you as soon as possible. 

You will receive a further email when your score report is available, at which point it you will be able to access it through your web account.

Thank you for your patience."

Anybody else is facing a similar issue.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

roselilli4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my exam on 31st Dec in Vijayawada and my results are not yet released. When I check in the Pearson site it shows as "Progress- On Hold".
> Today I got a mail from PTE with the below message.
> ...


Perhaps they are fixing software bug in software.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

No need to send any score card. 

You need enter the marks scored in each section and provide the registration ID against the TRF number for PTE.

System will auto calculate whether your language skills are proficient or superior and assign corresponding point for it.



rakifeda said:


> Thanks for this info! I am wondering whether we need to send our scores (using send Scores option to DIBP pte academic login) or just calculation by specifying the details would suffice?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Anything between the give word limits.

But in a single sentence and capturing all/most the main ideas.



akrish said:


> for summary of writing, do you have to write very short sentences?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the best for your plans.

Please try to read through this thread, you will get lot of information.

Or atleast from page number #80 around 20+ page and investing two minutes per page is not a huge task or ask for the results expected, I would say 

Roughly 40-50 mins dude



pdhadhal said:


> Hello Everyone !
> 
> I tried hard on IELTS but some how I could not boost my writing score ( L 7.5 R 7 W 6 S 8 ). I am not sure what exactly wrong with my writing style . Now I am really exhausted with social pressure and I need to clear any ENGLISH exam asap .
> 
> ...


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

akrish said:


> for summary of writing, do you have to write very short sentences?


Not sentences, Just one sentence. Remember only one full stop .


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

HOPE21 said:


> I just practiced using PTE Academic Test Builder(Macmillan) for around 10 days.


Congrats for your score! 

In your opinion, how is the real test compared with the "PTE Academic Test Builder(Macmillan)"?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey frends,

i am travelling to delhi for my PTE-A test which is scheduled on 7-jan-15. i am just keeping my fingers crossed to score more than 65 in every section to gain 10 points. Will keep everyone posted about my experience and result.

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

roselilli4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my exam on 31st Dec in Vijayawada and my results are not yet released. When I check in the Pearson site it shows as "Progress- On Hold".
> Today I got a mail from PTE with the below message.
> ...


At times the test is referred to a human scorer if the computer algorithm is unable to score a particular section. This might be one of the reasons.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hey frends,
> 
> i am travelling to delhi for my PTE-A test which is scheduled on 7-jan-15. i am just keeping my fingers crossed to score more than 65 in every section to gain 10 points. Will keep everyone posted about my experience and result.
> 
> ...


All the best mate


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

roselilli4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave my exam on 31st Dec in Vijayawada and my results are not yet released. When I check in the Pearson site it shows as "Progress- On Hold".
> Today I got a mail from PTE with the below message.
> ...


It happened with me too. You may get it either today or tomorrow.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> All the best mate


Thanks Bro :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

From Lucknow to Delhi ?

All the best dude, come-out with flying colors.... no close-by centers in UP?



sameer7106 said:


> Hey frends,
> 
> i am travelling to delhi for my PTE-A test which is scheduled on 7-jan-15. i am just keeping my fingers crossed to score more than 65 in every section to gain 10 points. Will keep everyone posted about my experience and result.
> 
> ...


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> From Lucknow to Delhi ?
> 
> All the best dude, come-out with flying colors.... no close-by centers in UP?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yeah we don't have any PTE centre in UP. This is the reason I am travelling to delhi which is the nearest PTE centre and thanks for ur wishes mate.


----------



## Knowman (May 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I have been following this forum for quite a long time now and appreciate everyone's contribution.
I need to know how difficult is "Write from Dictation".....I am unable to any of the 4 sentences.....what do they actually look for , spellings or complete sentences.
Kindly advise of any TIPS.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi All,

I have booked my PTE exam on 30th Jan in Pune.
Hopefully I will get 65 in each for getting 10 Points.
I have started studying from the Official book of PTE and will give the 3 sample test that came into the CD with Book.
Is it enough to get the desired results?
Please Suggest the best way to write essay. 
I am very concerned for the writing score because my IELTS score in writing was 6.5 and 6.

Please guide me and also suggest some more material to prepare well.

Thanks


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have booked my PTE exam on 30th Jan in Pune.
> Hopefully I will get 65 in each for getting 10 Points.
> ...


Follow this blog and youtube channel to improve your writing skills, Eventhough this is aiming IELTS, It helped me to improve my writing skills for PTE-A.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have booked my PTE exam on 30th Jan in Pune.
> Hopefully I will get 65 in each for getting 10 Points.
> ...


Was your overall score =>7 than you have very good chance in PTE provided you have good typing skills (30 WPM)


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

Knowman said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have been following this forum for quite a long time now and appreciate everyone's contribution.
> I need to know how difficult is "Write from Dictation".....I am unable to any of the 4 sentences.....what do they actually look for , spellings or complete sentences.
> Kindly advise of any TIPS.


In Dictation , you need to retype the sentence. One sentence only. It is test of your grammar and spelling. 

Tactics : keep on repeating the sentence and type. Even if you repeat aloud it is OK. You type and come out of test as it is last leg of test


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> Was your overall score =>7 than you have very good chance in PTE provided you have good typing skills (30 WPM)


My overall score was 7.5 in IELTS :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Knowman (May 9, 2014)

Thanks OZ, You said only one sentence but when I am practicing, it has 4 sentences.
Will the exam have only 1 sentence.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Can anyone suggests me how can I improve re-telling lecture and summarize spoken text?

Also, in short answer question, I'm confused.
In one question, speaker asked me to tell about the name of country in North America, if I don't know countries in North America then what should I say? Shall I tell the name of any country?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Ravi,

Good evening..... seriously, you meant you don't know a country from North America ?

ok that apart for any short answer question section if you dont know the answer try to answer something closely relevant to the question. But whether will it count as correct or wrong I have no clue as we dont have any information how their marking or scoring works. Sorry mate 



ravinain said:


> Can anyone suggests me how can I improve re-telling lecture and summarize spoken text?
> 
> Also, in short answer question, I'm confused.
> In one question, speaker asked me to tell about the name of country in North America, if I don't know countries in North America then what should I say? Shall I tell the name of any country?


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

Knowman said:


> Thanks OZ, You said only one sentence but when I am practicing, it has 4 sentences.
> Will the exam have only 1 sentence.


Check the practice boosters for sample. 4 sentences are very difficult to memorize and retype. They cannot be testing your memory skills


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Can anyone suggests me how can I improve re-telling lecture and summarize spoken text?
> 
> Also, in short answer question, I'm confused.
> In one question, speaker asked me to tell about the name of country in North America, if I don't know countries in North America then what should I say? Shall I tell the name of any country?


Was it a real PTE exam, they started testing GK in that?


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

adgomezl said:


> Congrats for your score!
> 
> In your opinion, how is the real test compared with the "PTE Academic Test Builder(Macmillan)"?


Frankly speaking it is difficult to say but I will say it prepares you well. In the real test summarize in one sentence and dictation (write sentence after listening) were quite easy. I would like to just add the TIPS which are there in the book at the end of every exercise is a good thing and they are quite helpful in real exam.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

I know the country names in North America. However, my question is, this is a test of English language rather than knowledge level, so what should I do when I don't know the exact answer, I understood the question though.



nicemathan said:


> Hi Ravi,
> 
> Good evening..... seriously, you meant you don't know a country from North America ?
> 
> ok that apart for any short answer question section if you dont know the answer try to answer something closely relevant to the question. But whether will it count as correct or wrong I have no clue as we dont have any information how their marking or scoring works. Sorry mate


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, it was in practice test. I was also shocked when I heard that question.



oz_vj said:


> Was it a real PTE exam, they started testing GK in that?


----------



## Knowman (May 9, 2014)

Many thanks for the clarification OZ


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Since some of you have already studied both IELTS and PTE-Academic and there are less resources for PTE Academic. Is there any section/part of IELTS which is same as that of PTE section? If yes, kindly the section/part details of IELTS that can be used for PTE.

Thank you in advance!
Sunil Kumar


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

msgforsunil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Since some of you have already studied both IELTS and PTE-Academic and there are less resources for PTE Academic. Is there any section/part of IELTS which is same as that of PTE section? If yes, kindly the section/part details of IELTS that can be used for PTE.
> 
> ...


Writing essays and fill in the blanks in reading are similar to ielts.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sure mate, understood. 

As I said earlier - any short answer question section if you dont know the answer try to answer something closely relevant to the question. pls do leave it blank by being silent. 



ravinain said:


> I know the country names in North America. However, my question is, this is a test of English language rather than knowledge level, so what should I do when I don't know the exact answer, I understood the question though.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hey frends,
> 
> i am travelling to delhi for my PTE-A test which is scheduled on 7-jan-15. i am just keeping my fingers crossed to score more than 65 in every section to gain 10 points. Will keep everyone posted about my experience and result.
> 
> ...


Best of luck


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

All the best mate!! I'm sure you will get your desired results.



sameer7106 said:


> Hey frends,
> 
> i am travelling to delhi for my PTE-A test which is scheduled on 7-jan-15. i am just keeping my fingers crossed to score more than 65 in every section to gain 10 points. Will keep everyone posted about my experience and result.
> 
> ...


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Writing essays and fill in the blanks in reading are similar to ielts.



Thank you, ravinain


----------



## msgforsunil (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi All,

Alternative English Language tests for visa applicants states the below

Functional(English Language proficiency level)-Average/total/overall across test components only(Test component)-30 for PTE

Please confirm my assumption, wherein for one needs to be "functional", then a minimum total score of 30 is enough and there is no restriction for minimum marks to be scored for listening, reading, writing, speaking test components.

Thank you
Sunil Kumar


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Thanks for boosting me up


All the best Sameer


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Today, I completed the PTE-A exams. Results are yet to be announced.
> 
> Got up very late in the morning as I was not able to sleep properly in the night. Result, I missed my alarm and when I got up I was ALARMED. Just 70mins to go before the start of the exam and I need to travel some 20KM-25KM to reach the exam center from my home. Gone CASE!!! TV was switched on India Vs Aussie test match was going on, just when I came to terms about the delay, Virat hit his 9th test hundred and the summary music played with recap visuals of that session served as an inspiration for me. Quickly gathered myself and took my bike instead of car to avoid slow moving traffic. Lucky me !!! all the signals I came across were GREEN till MG road, probably I crack opened the traffic signal algorithm. Reached the exam centre with 26mins as lead time. My buddy bike rocks even though he was 10 years old !!! without proper maintenance. Ate the apple which I had carried.
> 
> ...


Hi Nicemathan

I enjoyed reading your experience written with humour...hi hi. . All smile. 

Thanks for bringing a smile on my face today. 

Sheeba


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi! I found the below attached document on the web (Thanks to them who prepared this) and some of the contents are useful. Hope this will be helpful to you too.



msgforsunil said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Since some of you have already studied both IELTS and PTE-Academic and there are less resources for PTE Academic. Is there any section/part of IELTS which is same as that of PTE section? If yes, kindly the section/part details of IELTS that can be used for PTE.
> 
> ...


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> Was it a real PTE exam, they started testing GK in that?


Yes, they do ask such questions in the exams. Most of them are easy but few are confusing especially since you have only 3 seconds to answer. Sometimes it happens that you know the answer but you just forget that word in that moment.

When I did the mock test, there was question - "Where do wash clothes in your home". I answered it as "Workarea" immediately since that is where my washing machine is kept. However, the expected answer was "Bathroom". Though I knew the answer would be bathroom, in that moment the word that came to me was "workarea"

Also, in the actual exam, there was a question "Where are plays conducted". At that moment, my mind translated "Plays" as "Sports" and I immediately answered "Stadium". However, my mind just caught up in that 1-2 seconds and I understood they meant Dramas and I immediately answered it as "Theater". So my final answer was "Stadium..Theater". I don't know, whether the answer was accepted or not


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey guys, how much time should we take to do the section 'Fill in the blanks' for Reading?


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

akrish said:


> Hey guys, how much time should we take to do the section 'Fill in the blanks' for Reading?


You have to complete the entire reading section in 40 minutes. In some documents about the PTE exam they say it is 30 minutes. So to be on safe side assume that the reading section is for 30 minutes. 
You can divide this 30 minutes among the 18 questions. So If you take more time for "Fill in the Blanks", compensate that time in rest of the questions


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

lakshmim_84 said:


> You have to complete the entire reading section in 40 minutes. In some documents about the PTE exam they say it is 30 minutes. So to be on safe side assume that the reading section is for 30 minutes.
> You can divide this 30 minutes among the 18 questions. So If you take more time for "Fill in the Blanks", compensate that time in rest of the questions


Alright, thanks, and for the speaking section do we have to start speaking as soon as we hear the tone or wait for the timer to start and then we speak? Because, when doing the test booster, I noticed that the first few words of my speech were not recorded when I speak as soon as I hear the tone...


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

akrish said:


> Alright, thanks, and for the speaking section do we have to start speaking as soon as we hear the tone or wait for the timer to start and then we speak? Because, when doing the test booster, I noticed that the first few words of my speech were not recorded when I speak as soon as I hear the tone...


Usually, after you hear a sentence, there will be a 10 sec gap before the timer starts. There will be a beep sound when the timer starts. You have to start speaking then.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Sheeba for your comments.

Have you given the exams? 

Please read through the pages you will get useful information as many members have shared quite a good info on PTE-A



Sheeb said:


> Hi Nicemathan
> 
> I enjoyed reading your experience written with humour...hi hi. . All smile.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I faced similar query during one of my practice.

What is the difference between Wall Clock & Wrist Watch? 

Price or Size or one is wall mounted other is wearied on wrist .... 



lakshmim_84 said:


> Yes, they do ask such questions in the exams. Most of them are easy but few are confusing especially since you have only 3 seconds to answer. Sometimes it happens that you know the answer but you just forget that word in that moment.
> 
> When I did the mock test, there was question - "Where do wash clothes in your home". I answered it as "Workarea" immediately since that is where my washing machine is kept. However, the expected answer was "Bathroom". Though I knew the answer would be bathroom, in that moment the word that came to me was "workarea"
> 
> Also, in the actual exam, there was a question "Where are plays conducted". At that moment, my mind translated "Plays" as "Sports" and I immediately answered "Stadium". However, my mind just caught up in that 1-2 seconds and I understood they meant Dramas and I immediately answered it as "Theater". So my final answer was "Stadium..Theater". I don't know, whether the answer was accepted or not


----------



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone I just got a mail from PearsonVUE that i have requested for score report which i have NOT. I just cleared PTE and submitted my EOI. never did anything to share it with DIBP ( I know how to do but i didn't) Any idea about what this this is about? Anybody faced the same? is it like the australia body requested for one?
Please find the mail content below

As you requested, your PTE Academic scores for the appointment listed above will be sent to the following recipient(s). Please allow one to two business days for a recipient to receive your score report.


Department of Immigration and Border Protection - DIBP - Visa Applications


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Thanks Sheeba for your comments.
> 
> Have you given the exams?
> 
> Please read through the pages you will get useful information as many members have shared quite a good info on PTE-A


Mine is on Jan 29th. Iam in Bahrain so I don't know how long it would take if I order the book. So Iam planning to depend on online sources. Thanks for your detailed explanation about the sections in the test.


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Guys, 

I logged into the forum after very long time and came across this post just today. I wish I had looked earlier. 

I need IELTS 8 or equivalent. 
Sometime last year, I had given IELTS and was not able to get desired reault. (I scored from 7 to 8.5 in the sections). 

For obvious reasons (that PTE scores are out soon, AND, exams can be scheduled quicker) I took up the exam few days back, and as expected did not score well. In fact, worse even than the scored practice test. 
There was lot of surrounding noise and speaking by other candidates, so I knew my speaking (and listening) would be badly affcted. 
My scores came as L: 54, R:81, S : 76, W:55. 

Some questions and comments - 

1) 
The scores that are useful (for points) are only the communicative skills? (S, R, W, L).
The enabling skills are only for reference, right?

2) 
Some of these scores were kind of shocking 'coz after the practice test, I determined that speaking and reading will be my weak area's. Which is exactly opposite to the real test score! 

3) 
I expected less in Speaking because the lecture and some of other questions I could really not hear properly, so surprised to get 76
At same time, shocked to see 52 for Listening. I think I mistimed the listening section and missed last couple of questions, but still, other sections in listening are pretty simple I guess

I guess, Listening is not scored only on Listening part, but also from some sections in Speaking part, but if Speaking score is fine, that also means Listening for those questions was ok. 
Low score for Listening is therefore all the more confusing.

5)
Also,
I fail to understand that if in real test, for me 
spelling=90, vocabulary=89, written discourse=78, grammar=72, but overall Writing=55 then what does it mean? (word count was also ok)
How the scores are calculated in PTE is not known (transparent), in my opinion, this is one big disadvantage with PTE-A. 
Becoz one may not know what/where s/he needs to improve !

6)
Does anyone know if someone can help in interpreting the scores ? even with charge. 

7) 
I think 'speaking' section in PTE is unfair. Because there is stress on timing (start speaking in 5 seconds, 10 seconds, after beep, without beep, etc) and also memory. e.g. Retell lecture can be a pain. I personally don't think it assesses one's speaking skills properly. 

8) 
Does anyone know if there are any other avenues for scored tests? (than the official practice material)
Lack of material is another issue with PTE I guess.

9) 
I personally prefer IELTS esp for speaking and listening. Listening is very easy and Speaking is quite informal and I think both these sections are quite fair. 
Reading is the one where I find very difficult to score 8. Too much to read, and some tricky questions, 2/3 incorrect answers and gone!

10)
When I first learned about PTE-A, I was happy, because I thought online test is better (I don't have to write long essays, which is much more cumbersome than typing), plus, quick results and quick scheduling of exam (big plus). 
But now I am having second thoughts if PTE is best for me!

11)
Now that for Aus, even TOEFL and CAE are accepted, do we have folks here who have given either one? 
I understand comparison between tests is quite subjective, but still how would one compare these tests from ease of scoring angle? IELTS, PTE, TOEFL and CAE. 


Request to please respond with comments, suggestions, directions. And thanks in advance.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

First of all the preparation method and practice do play a vital role in cracking any exam.

*Trust me PTE-A is FAR FAR FAAR FAAAAR better than IELTS. Many of the folks in this thread would vouch for it any day of the week   *

Here are my comments. 

1) 
The scores that are useful (for points) are only the communicative skills? (S, R, W, L).
The enabling skills are only for reference, right?
*YES*

2) 
Some of these scores were kind of shocking 'coz after the practice test, I determined that speaking and reading will be my weak area's. Which is exactly opposite to the real test score! 
*Few people tend to be stressed under exam conditions. Try to take as if it is yet another mock exams.*

5)
Also,
I fail to understand that if in real test, for me 
spelling=90, vocabulary=89, written discourse=78, grammar=72, but overall Writing=55 then what does it mean? (word count was also ok)
How the scores are calculated in PTE is not known (transparent), in my opinion, this is one big disadvantage with PTE-A. 
Becoz one may not know what/where s/he needs to improve !
*They also consider whether the writing was on topic and within the given criteria like SINGLE sentence and relevant essay.*

7) 
I think 'speaking' section in PTE is unfair. Because there is stress on timing (start speaking in 5 seconds, 10 seconds, after beep, without beep, etc) and also memory. e.g. Retell lecture can be a pain. I personally don't think it assesses one's speaking skills properly. 
I tend to agree to some extend *but PTE-A is FAR FAR FAAAAR better than IELTS format. Yes, for some the second count could add more pressure.*

8) 
Does anyone know if there are any other avenues for scored tests? (than the official practice material)
Lack of material is another issue with PTE I guess.
*Check in the official PTE site there are two scored mock test available TEST A and TEST B*

9) 
I personally prefer IELTS esp for speaking and listening. Listening is very easy and Speaking is quite informal and I think both these sections are quite fair. 
Reading is the one where I find very difficult to score 8. Too much to read, and some tricky questions, 2/3 incorrect answers and gone!
*Yes probably based on your experience. I have noticed repeatedly in expat forum, especially IDP F2F interview or speaking section for IELTS are conducted in a hotel room asking candidates to sit one corner of the bed and the interviewer not showing real interest (Facial expression) on what the candidate is saying. Note: thats one of the main reason I didnt go for IDP during my IELTS.*

10)
When I first learned about PTE-A, I was happy, because I thought online test is better (I don't have to write long essays, which is much more cumbersome than typing), plus, quick results and quick scheduling of exam (big plus). 
But now I am having second thoughts if PTE is best for me!
*Most of the folks who cleared PTE-A were preparing for IELTS till the last minute and took the PTE-A bus as soon as it was officially accepted. Opinions might differ however practice is the only key. *

11)
Now that for Aus, even TOEFL and CAE are accepted, do we have folks here who have given either one? 
I understand comparison between tests is quite subjective, but still how would one compare these tests from ease of scoring angle? IELTS, PTE, TOEFL and CAE. 
*Not sure if anyone or group of people did all those format. Lets just strick to PTE-A in this thread rather than deviating PLEASE.*




rs_99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I logged into the forum after very long time and came across this post just today. I wish I had looked earlier.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Cool all the very best.



Sheeb said:


> Mine is on Jan 29th. Iam in Bahrain so I don't know how long it would take if I order the book. So Iam planning to depend on online sources. Thanks for your detailed explanation about the sections in the test.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

That great post. Firstly, I wish to say that all exams test your English skills, however there are some other skills are assumed. 
For example, 
1. PTEA and TOEFL assumes that you are computer literate, and have good typing and online reading skills 
2. It assumes that you like speaking alone without other person asking you questions and having eye contact.
3. It assumes that each of skill in English comes as integrated skills like writing + reading, listening + writing etc. This integrated component is more in PTEA than TOEFL.

I saw your score in IELTS , 7 -8.5, it is great score and will encourage you to keep giving that. 

As for me, I am working in computers from past decade or so and even before, and I am introvert. Hence, this exam came as boon for me. 

I agree that PTEA is stressful, as you need to keep pace . But,Unlike , Toefl and IELTS , I need to have 4+ hours of test and 15 days of post test stress, waiting to result. 
But, PTEA gels with my fast pace of life and quick result. Further, it gives me nice break down of my weak areas. 
In your case, I was amazed to see Enabler skills not contributing to component. There may be reasons.


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

oz_vj said:


> That great post. Firstly, I wish to say that all exams test your English skills, however there are some other skills are assumed.
> For example,
> 1. PTEA and TOEFL assumes that you are computer literate, and have good typing and online reading skills
> 2. It assumes that you like speaking alone without other person asking you questions and having eye contact.
> ...





That great post. Firstly, I wish to say that all exams test your English skills, however there are some other skills are assumed. 
For example, 
1. PTEA and TOEFL assumes that you are computer literate, and have good typing and online reading skills 
2. It assumes that you like speaking alone without other person asking you questions and having eye contact.
3. It assumes that each of skill in English comes as integrated skills like writing + reading, listening + writing etc. This integrated component is more in PTEA than TOEFL.

I saw your score in IELTS , 7 -8.5, it is great score and will encourage you to keep giving that. 

As for me, I am working in computers from past decade or so and even before, and I am introvert. Hence, this exam came as boon for me. 

I agree that PTEA is stressful, as you need to keep pace . But,Unlike , Toefl and IELTS , I need to have 4+ hours of test and 15 days of post test stress, waiting to result. 
But, PTEA gels with my fast pace of life and quick result. Further, it gives me nice break down of my weak areas. 
In your case, I was amazed to see Enabler skills not contributing to component. There may be reasons.


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Guys .. greetings to all.
I am preparing to appear for PTE Academic in the coming days.
Had one query with reference to writing section. Are we able to use backspace key just in case if i need to erase 1 letter or 1 word which was typed wrongly or mistakenly ? or is it that for this purpose only they have given buttons like "cut" "copy" "paste" ? Pls reply. I guess if backspace key is not allowed to use , it becomes difficult for the test taker to express his opinion of the lecture and to use the buttons for any editing if required. Kindly help and suggest ways to fix this .. thanx


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

777k said:


> Guys .. greetings to all.
> I am preparing to appear for PTE Academic in the coming days.
> Had one query with reference to writing section. Are we able to use backspace key just in case if i need to erase 1 letter or 1 word which was typed wrongly or mistakenly ? or is it that for this purpose only they have given buttons like "cut" "copy" "paste" ? Pls reply. I guess if backspace key is not allowed to use , it becomes difficult for the test taker to express his opinion of the lecture and to use the buttons for any editing if required. Kindly help and suggest ways to fix this .. thanx


Yep..you can do. What ever you like..select and delete,backspace etc. But, in 20 mins, you will not have time to retype.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Its like using a notepad in system. 

But, you cannot use ctrl+c & ctrl+v using keyboard. 

Thats why separate cut&copy&paste buttons are given.



777k said:


> Guys .. greetings to all.
> I am preparing to appear for PTE Academic in the coming days.
> Had one query with reference to writing section. Are we able to use backspace key just in case if i need to erase 1 letter or 1 word which was typed wrongly or mistakenly ? or is it that for this purpose only they have given buttons like "cut" "copy" "paste" ? Pls reply. I guess if backspace key is not allowed to use , it becomes difficult for the test taker to express his opinion of the lecture and to use the buttons for any editing if required. Kindly help and suggest ways to fix this .. thanx


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks nicemathan and oz_vj for your responses.

I agree most people would think PTE is better than IELTS, but I still stick to my personal opinion that some tests don't seem fair (at least to me) - repeating sentence, re-tell lecture can be very tricky. Describe image we had two questions which had so much text in it (one had two separate graphs), that prep time ran out before reading all the labels and x/y coordinates ! 
and worse, we don't really know how the ques are scored, being scored by a program. 
To give an example, in repeat sentence, if you missed out on say, last few words, and didn't mention them, I don't know if you lose mark in speaking, or listening, probably both! and frankly, the reason could have been either you didn't catch those words, or, didn't recall while speaking. 

Forgetting for a moment that I am speaking for myself, I would anyway have been surprised if someone had scored 7.5 in writing in IELTS, 85 in practice test taken 4 days before actual PTE test and in PTE test scoring 55 (when the enabling scores say, spelling-90, vocabulary-89, written discourse-78, grammar-72). If enabling scores are supposed to give breakdown of scores and indicate to weak area's, they don't in this instance.
If by chance, I would have gotten desired scores in other sections, I would've asked for rescore.
But that's beside the point. 
Anyways. 

It's a pity we can't pick-and-choose, but if we could, I would have chosen Speaking and Listening from IELTS and Reading and Writing from PTE 

I am one of those who prefer conversations, I would prefer to talk to examiner rather than a computer where I don't know how I am going to be evaluated, is my voice audible, is my stress/intonation ok? and I need to answer in few seconds! And I am not saying Speaking test in unfair because I might have struggled, not much, but the fact is I don't see sense in asking test-taker to retell lecture in few seconds. If you are assessing candidate's SPEAKING ability, they could easily have given, say, 1 min to prep for Describe image. Nope, it didn't make sense to me. 

I will probably give another try with PTE, but feel that it has more probability for less predictable results. 
Again, just my own opinion


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

I certainly, agree to disagree.

*You can't have best of both worlds. *

This format has played an important role for many of the aspirants and most of them have cleared in this format after failing to clear the PEN & PENCIL format even after several attempts where the correction is *SUBJECTIVE with human intervention.* 

IT industry tend to automate as much as possible to avoid failure (hidden agenda) due to human error. I believe in automation  

IELTS is more or less like a business, especially in India. I have seen candidates getting 8.5 in speaking but 6/6.5 in writing. Thats really weird. *2-3 months waiting period for exam slot and two-three weeks for results. To top it!!! re-evaluation we need to send a DD (but exam booking bill payment is online!!!) via courier, keeping fingers crossed for the next three months for re-evaluation results !!!* If everything was so perfect with IELTS then immigration folks wouldn't have added couple of automated exams as acceptable.

Please try to overcome your stress level on speaking. Regarding writing (I may be wrong) its better to stay relevant to the topic.

This is strictly my opinion and I am sure many of us here agree to the same.



rs_99 said:


> Thanks nicemathan and oz_vj for your responses.
> 
> I agree most people would think PTE is better than IELTS, but I still stick to my personal opinion that some tests don't seem fair (at least to me) - repeating sentence, re-tell lecture can be very tricky. Describe image we had two questions which had so much text in it (one had two separate graphs), that prep time ran out before reading all the labels and x/y coordinates !
> and worse, we don't really know how the ques are scored, being scored by a program.
> ...


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

stupid ielts took all my money,they are bunch of loosers man,i gave it three times
everytime scoring 7.5,8,8,6.5 or 8,9,8,6.5
pte academic is the best gave me 72,77,90,88.
I am so relieved i could submit my eoi.
Thanks for not making english a business pte.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Storm94k said:


> stupid ielts took all my money,they are bunch of loosers man,i gave it three times
> everytime scoring 7.5,8,8,6.5 or 8,9,8,6.5
> pte academic is the best gave me 72,77,90,88.
> I am so relieved i could submit my eoi.
> Thanks for not making english a business pte.


Is your writing or speaking 6.5 in IELTS?
My IELTS is nearly the same: L7.5, R8.5, W7.5, S6.5.

I am practising to go with PTE-A. How long did you dedicate for the PTE-A test?

Thanks


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

once they gave me 6.5 in writing 7.5 in reading and then 6.5 in reading and 7.5 in writing LOL 
Most of the stuff is same bro describing a graph and multiple answers.
do a google search find the ieltsbuddy.com use the ame strategies and you will pass easily,i did the practice test and used the test boosters provided to get an idea of the test and then used free materials over internet to prepare.
Use the same strategy,if you don't want to purchase the sample test just download the offline tests from pearsonlongman and then just prepare from internet,use youtube and ieltsbuddy and you would fly through


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I certainly, agree to disagree.
> 
> ...


I agree..PTE has made the life easy for many aspirants, stuck with the money making machine called IELTS.

Cheers..


----------



## kumar21 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Help*



prasad.mahadik said:


> <PM> Hi Mandy, can you also email the book on [email protected]


Could you please mail the book to me too ? [email protected]


----------



## kumar21 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Need Help for PTE*



funkyzoom said:


> Thank you! And you are absolutely right about each file having the same listening section material. Its useless. And yes, I mainly prepared from that book and also the 3 practice tests on the CD which came with the book.


Hey, could you please tell me which book is this ?

Is it a book they give for free after booking for the exam yar ?

Planning to give PTE soon. Need all your help !

Thanks a lot !


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Sameer and yaashi, hope you had good exam. Please share your experience.


----------



## kumar21 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Need Help for PTE*



prasad.mahadik said:


> PM me your email id and ill share whatever i have....


Hi Man,

Could you please share the materials with me too ?
PMed you my mail id.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## kumar21 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Wow !*



yasitha999 said:


> I've collected around 13 essay topics from candidates in this forum. I've created a spread sheet. Please help everybody to update your essay topic.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FJz_mjVsn_k27RTvIt4p1ylWO_qkzERsUXOxXaocZnE/edit?usp=sharing


Thanks a lot Ya****a ! Awesome !


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Sameer and yaashi, hope you had good exam. Please share your experience.


Hi Folks......

i was bit disappointed with my results as i couldn't get the desired score of 65 in each section. In my practice test i fell short with just 2-3 marks to get 65....but in real test the highest i scored is in reading i.e 63, my overall score was 58 

Also, my spouse's score was *ON HOLD* as her signature didn't matched with the 9 year and 7 months old passport. My PTE center gave me the incident id for the same 

Overall i am very much disappointed with my score as i am not able to get the reason for such a bad score. 

REGARDS
Sameer


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Folks......
> 
> i was bit disappointed with my results as i couldn't get the desired score of 65 in each section. In my practice test i fell short with just 2-3 marks to get 65....but in real test the highest i scored is in reading i.e 63, my overall score was 58
> 
> ...


I am sorry to hear that. I have got 56 overall in online scored test. I have just 10 days left for my exam. I am in similar situation. I would be grateful if you can share your experience, what could be improved to score better ? How do you plan to go ahead?

how about your essay topic? was it easy?


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Folks......
> 
> i was bit disappointed with my results as i couldn't get the desired score of 65 in each section. In my practice test i fell short with just 2-3 marks to get 65....but in real test the highest i scored is in reading i.e 63, my overall score was 58
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, I'm planning for PTE-A. Did you practise before the test? Do you feel you did something wrong or not perfect in the real test? Your experience is valuable information for us to prepare for the test.

Thanks


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Folks......
> 
> i was bit disappointed with my results as i couldn't get the desired score of 65 in each section. In my practice test i fell short with just 2-3 marks to get 65....but in real test the highest i scored is in reading i.e 63, my overall score was 58
> 
> ...


If the signature doesn't match, like in my case, they simply make you sign again thats it. Shouldn't have holded you and use online resources bro trust me its the best test, you just gotta concentrate. I took the scored test n gave them 40bucks to know the format, first time i had 64 overall n now 77,88,90,72


----------



## Sonalsm (Jun 5, 2014)

*please help understand the scoring..*

My spouse got 85 plus in PTE A for L,R,W,S. 
However in one of the enabling skills he has got less than 65. Can someone confirm how many points can we get for this mark? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

Sonalsm said:


> My spouse got 85 plus in PTE A for L,R,W,S.
> However in one of the enabling skills he has got less than 65. Can someone confirm how many points can we get for this mark? :fingerscrossed:


Enabling skills are just for your information google pte score comparison and see tge chart there i think its 8.5 each


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry 20 points since its 8 each


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

If the scores for each of the modules

L above 79
R above 79
W above 79
S above 79

Then your spouse gets 20 points yupieeee  

CongratZZZ



Sonalsm said:


> My spouse got 85 plus in PTE A for L,R,W,S.
> However in one of the enabling skills he has got less than 65. Can someone confirm how many points can we get for this mark? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## e8gesha (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi!
I'm planning to take PTE Academic :confused2: and I can't find information about the amount of each question type for S, W, R and L? Does anybody know it?
Thanks!


----------



## pdhadhal (Apr 22, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> All the best for your plans.
> 
> Please try to read through this thread, you will get lot of information.
> 
> ...


Thank You for boosting dose ! It has helped me and I am appearing next week :fingerscrossed: !!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

what is the full mark in PTE Academic?


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> what is the full mark in PTE Academic?


It's 90


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I highly recommend reading through this thread.

Or atleast

from page number #78 around 30-40 page and investing two minutes per page is not a huge task or ask for the results expected, I would say 

All the best for your plans



e8gesha said:


> Hi!
> I'm planning to take PTE Academic :confused2: and I can't find information about the amount of each question type for S, W, R and L? Does anybody know it?
> Thanks!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Given the exam again and scored l-70, r-77, s-75, w-73
> Not able to score 79 each
> if anyone willing to practice with me . Leave ur skype id on my pm or contact me at my skype link
> thanks


Hi ,

Good score though not for 20 points. Would you mind sharing your essay topic?


----------



## kenda (Dec 28, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I have got 56 overall in online scored test. I have just 10 days left for my exam. I am in similar situation. I would be grateful if you can share your experience, what could be improved to score better ? How do you plan to go ahead?
> 
> how about your essay topic? was it easy?


I got 58 for scored test A and achieved 72 for real test after 3 day practice.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I have got 56 overall in online scored test. I have just 10 days left for my exam. I am in similar situation. I would be grateful if you can share your experience, what could be improved to score better ? How do you plan to go ahead?
> 
> how about your essay topic? was it easy?


Hi mate,

my spouse scored 67 overall (LRSW = 68, 66, 71,69) and that to without any preparation as not even IELTS, test booster or any practice exam. Also, in the written course its 90. When i asked my spouse how u managed to get the score......she simply said that i write in a very simple language and its all common sense and nothing more.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Storm94k said:


> If the signature doesn't match, like in my case, they simply make you sign again thats it. Shouldn't have holded you and use online resources bro trust me its the best test, you just gotta concentrate. I took the scored test n gave them 40bucks to know the format, first time i had 64 overall n now 77,88,90,72


i dont know why but they have holded my spouse's result and it was declared today only.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> I am sorry to hear that. I have got 56 overall in online scored test. I have just 10 days left for my exam. I am in similar situation. I would be grateful if you can share your experience, what could be improved to score better ? How do you plan to go ahead?
> 
> how about your essay topic? was it easy?


Hi,

For me the centre was very quite and good....there were only 2 people present in the test i.e me and my spouse. Though i felt that during the speaking section when my spouse started speaking i got distracted. 

Questions were quite easy as compared to practice test, in writing section i got 3 summaries and 1 essay whereas, my spouse got 2 summaries and 1 essay.

*ESSAY TOPIC WAS :
*
*ANY NEW TECHNOLOGICAL DEVELOPMENT IN THE RECENT YEARS IS A BOON OR CURSE FOR THE SOCIETY IN GENERAL*


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best.... advance wishes.... be confident half the battle is over....

Just think and concentrate on one question at a time... dont think about what might in the next section.

*In cricketing sense, play each ball to its merit; one ball at a time, you will get a great score.*

Of-course, pls do practice    



pdhadhal said:


> Thank You for boosting dose ! It has helped me and I am appearing next week :fingerscrossed: !!


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> For me the centre was very quite and good....there were only 2 people present in the test i.e me and my spouse. Though i felt that during the speaking section when my spouse started speaking i got distracted.
> 
> ...


thanks. just wondering if both you got same questions in the exam?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

kenda said:


> I got 58 for scored test A and achieved 72 for real test after 3 day practice.


thanks for the boost up


----------



## oz_vj (Dec 29, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> my spouse scored 67 overall (LRSW = 68, 66, 71,69) and that to without any preparation as not even IELTS, test booster or any practice exam. Also, in the written course its 90. When i asked my spouse how u managed to get the score......she simply said that i write in a very simple language and its all common sense and nothing more.


Great example. 
"English Matters" Not the practice. In PTE-A , you need to be overall good. Congrats!!


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

e8gesha said:


> Hi!
> I'm planning to take PTE Academic :confused2: and I can't find information about the amount of each question type for S, W, R and L? Does anybody know it?
> Thanks!


Have a look at the attached document...


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

For the 'Repeat Sentence', how much time is between the ending of a recording and and when you have to start speaking?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

2 seconds probably as m not sure as I didn't checked the exact time.



akrish said:


> For the 'Repeat Sentence', how much time is between the ending of a recording and and when you have to start speaking?


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

As per official guide, and my experience, there is no time between ending of recorded text and starting of recording time. As soon as text finishes, recording starts and of detecting 3 seconds of silence recording ends. You will also see the progress bar for recording so you will know when to start speaking.
Although it looks like very short time, in actual practice I never had a problem where I missed any question due to it. It just sounds scary.


akrish said:


> For the 'Repeat Sentence', how much time is between the ending of a recording and and when you have to start speaking?


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

nikdh said:


> As per official guide, and my experience, there is no time between ending of recorded text and starting of recording time. As soon as text finishes, recording starts and of detecting 3 seconds of silence recording ends. You will also see the progress bar for recording so you will know when to start speaking.
> Although it looks like very short time, in actual practice I never had a problem where I missed any question due to it. It just sounds scary.


yea, I noticed that too but when I did the practice test, it did not start immediately, after 2-3 seconds...


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes I noticed that in test boosters. 
BTW are you talking about test boosters (practice tests) or the paid scored practice tests? I really think they should have named them differently :confused2:. 
Also you can pause/rewind/replay the recorded text in test booster practice tests but in actual test you will not have any such control. I was little surprised due to this.



akrish said:


> yea, I noticed that too but when I did the practice test, it did not start immediately, after 2-3 seconds...


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

nikdh said:


> Yes I noticed that in test boosters.
> BTW are you talking about test boosters (practice tests) or the paid scored practice tests? I really think they should have named them differently :confused2:.
> Also you can pause/rewind/replay the recorded text in test booster practice tests but in actual test you will not have any such control. I was little surprised due to this.


the paid practice one. yea, you can do that in practice one as well!


----------



## nselvaonline (May 18, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I did my PTE-A in Singapore on 7th Jan, During the last part there was a keyboard malfunction so the center created a case for me but there is no response from the PTE guys. Still in my candidate page it is showing "Delivery successful-On hold" also "Your exam results are not available at this time". I can't able to book next test also...what I can do, will the PTE guys come up with any good things...

Any idea...

Thanks


----------



## Knowman (May 9, 2014)

Got my PTE results just now and got the required score of band 7. I am extremely grateful to everyone in this forum who really helped me in scoring these results.


----------



## vinodh141 (Jan 12, 2015)

*Pte`*

Hello Mandy,

I am applying for the PTE academic exam this month, I want the PTE academic material which you shared with other buddies.

Please sent the material to me also

vinodh141 at gmail dot com


----------



## SureshP (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you so much.


----------



## SureshP (Jan 8, 2015)

kenda said:


> I got 58 for scored test A and achieved 72 for real test after 3 day practice.


Wow.... That's impressive. 
Did you practice from the Boosters or some other material?


----------



## SureshP (Jan 8, 2015)

yasitha999 said:


> Follow this blog and youtube channel to improve your writing skills, Eventhough this is aiming IELTS, It helped me to improve my writing skills for PTE-A.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Query regarding TIMING*

Hi Guys,
One quick question.

Be it be any section, if I am done answering a question with some time left, and I click "Next", will that time be added to my next question within that section. 
For example, consider reading section, will my time be added to next question under "reading".
If not, then whats the use, just finishing the whole exam early.
Then better to take whole time and ensure accuracy, correct?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## SureshP (Jan 8, 2015)

NMCHD said:


> Hey Guys..got my Pte result and finally got 79 plus each. Scores are-
> 
> L 90
> S 90
> ...


Congrats...


----------



## SureshP (Jan 8, 2015)

Leo1986 said:


> Guuuuys i got my PTE-A marks , im totally shocked ! i passed the required marks !! Waww
> ( L 69 , R 77 , S 82 , W 65 )
> thaannnnxx allll


Congrats and all the very best.


----------



## SureshP (Jan 8, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> repeat sentences are quite easy in the exams. Practice sentences are pretty difficult.
> 
> *Train Hard ..... Fight Easy*
> 
> Just concentrate it will be okay, most of us felt the same during our practices.


Well said.....


----------



## mansi_lalen (Feb 11, 2014)

free test builders for new members of pte academic

kickass.so/pearson-pte-academic-test-builder-with-mp3-audio-t10018052.html


----------



## SureshP (Jan 8, 2015)

nicemathan said:


> Then the obvious wait started. There were 6 of us as it was a Sunday. The actual formalities reminded me and others that we were still in our *elementary schoolings*. The lady acted as if she was a 1st standard teacher and we didn’t do our homework!!! In-fact she made a fellow candidate to sign ten times, if I am not wrong, exactly as per the passport which was issued some 7-8 years earlier. This brought in flash memories of school life, my teacher saying *write A; write A; write A; write A properly.!!!!*
> 
> I guess she was bit upset to work on a Sunday. My name was called and she found some reasons to question me. It helped all us (fellow candidates) to break the exam stress as we were laughing silently on this lady’s behavior, facial sarcastic looks at each of us and the tone. The exam mood became little lighter.


Lol.... Is this how it is in Pearson Testing Center, Bangalore? Is this just in Chopras?

I heard my friend say the same after taking his test in Chopras.


----------



## SureshP (Jan 8, 2015)

mansi_lalen said:


> free test builders for new members of pte academic
> 
> kickass.so/pearson-pte-academic-test-builder-with-mp3-audio-t10018052.html


Thank you for sharing 

Guess, we are violating the copyrights...


----------



## e8gesha (Jan 9, 2015)

mansi_lalen said:


> free test builders for new members of pte academic
> 
> kickass.so/pearson-pte-academic-test-builder-with-mp3-audio-t10018052.html


Hi!!! Can anybody download this file? I have a problem


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

e8gesha said:


> Hi!!! Can anybody download this file? I have a problem


It says "corrupted" I tried it as well!!


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi all,pls send me the PTE academic materials to [email protected]


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

So you guys are sharing torrent link of copyright material !!


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys, spend 730 Rs INR and you can get Official guide with 3 practice set.

One should avoid using those torrent sites to download copyright material.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

How to purchase ? Pls help .


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

danielm said:


> How to purchase ? Pls help .


Sorry but i cannot see your native country but still, you can search it on Amazon.com

And for Indian residents, search on Flipkart and Rediff,snapdeal....

It wont cost much !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> Its not exactly like that....they send report to Institute which you fill at the time of registration......its an automatic service.


I also received an email from PTE today that my score report has been sent to DIBP, whereas i didnt request for the same. However the details of appointment is blank. I gave the exam twice and gave the exam ID of my second attempt while filling the EOI. 

Is this report automatically sent after one applies for EOI.

Has this been the case with others as well?

Is this a problem??


----------



## snehabt (Jan 13, 2015)

*Please Help me*

Hi All,

I am planning to give exam in Feb first week. Can u please let me know where we can find the Sample answers for Test Boosters. I have subscribed the Test for one month, I want to know what is the best practice to do Practice test.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

snehabt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to give exam in Feb first week. Can u please let me know where we can find the Sample answers for Test Boosters. I have subscribed the Test for one month, I want to know what is the best practice to do Practice test.


I think there is an option on your home page, which says 'tests completed' or something similar. There you will be able to view the answers you have given, and compare them with the sample answers.


----------



## vinodh141 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Man,

Nice to see your results.

I would liek to speak with you regarding the PTE A exam which is goign to happen on this 24th jan.

Could you please let me know ur skype id or contact number..?


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

NMCHD said:


> I also received an email from PTE today that my score report has been sent to DIBP, whereas i didnt request for the same. However the details of appointment is blank. I gave the exam twice and gave the exam ID of my second attempt while filling the EOI.
> 
> Is this report automatically sent after one applies for EOI.
> 
> ...


I think that if you select that you're taking PTE for migration to Australia the result will automatically be sent to DIBP. If you give the correct ID at the EOI it shouldnt be a problem I think


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

If you buy the practice test A or B you get 30 day access to the test boosters as well.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

thomasvo said:


> If you buy the practice test A or B you get 30 day access to the test boosters as well.


Thanks for the info thomas !


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Pte*

Hi All,

FInally i cleared...After 2 unsuccessful attempts of IELTS...

Gave my PTE yesterday at 2.30pm...Got my results today morning at 10.am 

I was surprised with the results....

L,S,W,R, 90,90,78,71......

ould like to share my experience...

Speaking:

Did not went that well as
1) Missed one word each in to sentences for "Repeat Sentence"
2) Describe image was ok not that great
3) Really Messed up on Re-tell lecture....
4) Was not confident on 2 short questions...


Writing: Nightmare of IELTS but was little confident with PTE
I got 2 essays and 2 summarize topics..

But could have done better than what i got...

1) Climate change and about the roles that Government, Corporates and Individuals can play to improve it.
2) Parents should be held legally responsible for there childrens acts. What is ur opinion? support it with personal examples....

Reading: Nightmare for me, as according to me the most difficult section of PTE

I was not confident about:
1) Multiple choice multiple answers.
2) Re-order paragraph

Listening
The most easiest section of all

irrespective all such things managed to clear the PTE...So just concentrate and you should be fly through it...


----------



## Minzi (Mar 6, 2014)

Congratulations Prasad!


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> I think that if you select that you're taking PTE for migration to Australia the result will automatically be sent to DIBP. If you give the correct ID at the EOI it shouldnt be a problem I think


But I guess others would have also selected the purpose as immigration while registering for PTE. 

Yes I gave the correct PTE ID while updating the EOI.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FInally i cleared...After 2 unsuccessful attempts of IELTS...
> 
> ...


Congrats prasad


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Just my 2 cents.

Why to have a separate thread, all your queries are well answered or will be answered in the PTE-A thread below.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-80.html

Just trying to avoid multiple thread for topics which are well captured already.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was trying to practice Speaking---Repeat sentences and found it very hard.  

Can anyone help me how to repeat sentence ? 

Writing immediately is possible but i am forgetting the sentence.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I was trying to practice Speaking---Repeat sentences and found it very hard. 

Can anyone help me how to repeat sentence ? 

Writing immediately is possible but i am forgetting the sentence.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Repeat sentence in speaking pls don't try to write it down. It is not possible to use that method.

You need to concentrate, in real exam the sentence is with a flow or concept you will be able to repeat them.... however practice questions in this section is bit difficult .... 

key is to concentrate on the sentence



nonee17 said:


> I was trying to practice Speaking---Repeat sentences and found it very hard.
> 
> Can anyone help me how to repeat sentence ?
> 
> Writing immediately is possible but i am forgetting the sentence.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks nicemathan, do we need to repeat word by word or changing words will also work although we wont get full marks.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Reading, yes it certainly helps.

You need to answer all reading questions with ~35-40mins, but the catch is you cannot come back to previous questions to correct them 

Listening to some extend it helps. But few questions are individually timed and gained minutes will not be carried forward.



nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> One quick question.
> 
> Be it be any section, if I am done answering a question with some time left, and I click "Next", will that time be added to my next question within that section.
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Sentences are quite straight.... don't worry too much....

something like : "From Monday, we are going out on a family vacation for 3 weeks." even simpler i would say



nonee17 said:


> Thanks nicemathan, do we need to repeat word by word or changing words will also work although we wont get full marks.


----------



## Future overseas Edu (Jan 13, 2015)

vijendra said:


> I don't know the dates and also DIBP has not mentioned about the dates but I have still appeared for the test as it will be a rush in Nov when the dates are out.


Dear Srilatha,
They are already accepting pte test score for the migration purpose to australia and newzealand.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot ....Minzi...


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> FInally i cleared...After 2 unsuccessful attempts of IELTS...
> 
> ...


First of all congratulations!!! And thanks for sharing your experience. Your explanation motivated me because my challenging area is reading. Hope I will also clear the PTEA very soon. I wish you all the best for your future!


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

veeraa said:


> First of all congratulations!!! And thanks for sharing your experience. Your explanation motivated me because my challenging area is reading. Hope I will also clear the PTEA very soon. I wish you all the best for your future!



Thanks for the wishes Veeraa and surely u will......All the best to u too...


----------



## HOPE21 (Aug 22, 2011)

NMCHD said:


> But I guess others would have also selected the purpose as immigration while registering for PTE.
> 
> Yes I gave the correct PTE ID while updating the EOI.


I also received a mail today about my score report being sent to DIPB. I think they send the report in case you have marked the box regarding sending of score report to DIPB at the time of filling of the PTE Academic exam form.

Its my guess as I have still not reached the stage of filling of EOI as my skill assessment is pending.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

HOPE21 said:


> I also received a mail today about my score report being sent to DIPB. I think they send the report in case you have marked the box regarding sending of score report to DIPB at the time of filling of the PTE Academic exam form.
> 
> Its my guess as I have still not reached the stage of filling of EOI as my skill assessment is pending.


yes you are right as i got the same mail today..........


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Tell me your PTE exam preparation strategies and which module is difficult compare to IELTS?how many questions in each module ? I was spent almost 6 times in Ielts and shortage of 0.5 marks ..please help me guys .


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I wanted to update our forum members, today I got my IELTS revaluation results.

Guess what, writing scores increase from 6.5 to 7.0. Finally, I have scored 7 in writing. Overall 8.

However, its not going to help in PR process as I intend to use only PTE-A details.

Nonetheless, I will not have a guilty feeling that I gave-up on IELTS and took PTE-A route.

Last but not least, REFUND      

Not sure how many days they might take, better late than never


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I suppose you have already gone through the details given in pages #80-84 in this thread.



danielm said:


> Tell me your PTE exam preparation strategies and which module is difficult compare to IELTS?how many questions in each module ? I was spent almost 6 times in Ielts and shortage of 0.5 marks ..please help me guys .


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Prasad, I wish you, you get your invite soon. All the best mate. 

Now follow this thread regarding VISA fee payment.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/175873-how-pay-australlian-visa-fees.html

It will you some heads-up on the methods used.



prasad.mahadik said:


> Thanks for the wishes Veeraa and surely u will......All the best to u too...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Sirji, (Veeraa)

How is your preparation going on and have you booked the exams. 

Please do get in touch with me if you need clarification.





veeraa said:


> First of all congratulations!!! And thanks for sharing your experience. Your explanation motivated me because my challenging area is reading. Hope I will also clear the PTEA very soon. I wish you all the best for your future!


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Pte*



nicemathan said:


> Hi Prasad, I wish you, you get your invite soon. All the best mate.
> 
> Now follow this thread regarding VISA fee payment.
> 
> ...



Yes, manthan HOpefully & yes have started going through the thread...


----------



## snehabt (Jan 13, 2015)

*PTE Material*

Hi Guys, 

I have already appeared for IELTS scored overall 6(L-6, S-6,W-5.5, R-5.5), I am planning to give PTE exam now, kindly guide me how to start with preparation, I am really scared nowadays, please help me shall I start directly with Scored Practice Test A and analyse myself.

Thanks in Advance!!


----------



## snehabt (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi All,
Please share your experience about the PTE Academic exam. I am planning to give in first week of Feb.

Thanks


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I was trying to practice Speaking---Repeat sentences and found it very hard.
> 
> Can anyone help me how to repeat sentence ?
> 
> Writing immediately is possible but i am forgetting the sentence.


Need practice... I am doing the same...
You can use this link for dictation and repeat sentence as both are similar, in one we have to write for other we have to speak.
dictations: free audio exercises - intermediate level


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

snehabt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have already appeared for IELTS scored overall 6(L-6, S-6,W-5.5, R-5.5), I am planning to give PTE exam now, kindly guide me how to start with preparation, I am really scared nowadays, please help me shall I start directly with Scored Practice Test A and analyse myself.
> 
> Thanks in Advance!!


Spend some time go through this thread. You'll find a lot of useful links and experience sharings, such as those on page 81.

Go to PTE official website and you'll find quite some preparation materials to download and do online.
Preparation - Pearson

Knowing the formats is critical. Doing the online practice test after you have read something about the exam will help you have clear concepts about its whole process.

Prepare well and good luck.


----------



## adgomezl (Jan 2, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Need practice... I am doing the same...
> You can use this link for dictation and repeat sentence as both are similar, in one we have to write for other we have to speak.


Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

yasitha999: Hi, Can you please share your complete study strategy. Because we are mostly busy in jobs, I tried IELTS 2 times and had (L6.5, R5.5, W6, S7.5) & (L6, R6.5, W6.5, S7.5). Now if I just attempt the online Test A & B, is that enough to get at least 65 each in PTE? Thanks for your kind advice.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

NMCHD : Hi, how did you prepared for a person who had just 6.5 in all IELTS, can he score 65 in each of PTE in your opinion.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Dear all who have posted queries in this page. 

I humbly request you to read through this thread you will get almost all clarifications, doubts, strategies and study plan.

I am sure all of us in this world are bit *busy *and held-up at work, to achieve some goals in our life; at one stage or the other we need to *MAKE time* to purse it.

If possible atleast read through pages 80-85 in this thread.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Yes, he/she can. 

Provided she/he puts-in the right effort, identifies areas to improve and works on it to reach the required levels.



ILY said:


> NMCHD : Hi, how did you prepared for a person who had just 6.5 in all IELTS, can he score 65 in each of PTE in your opinion.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

ravinain said:


> Need practice... I am doing the same...
> You can use this link for dictation and repeat sentence as both are similar, in one we have to write for other we have to speak.
> dictations: free audio exercises - intermediate level


Thanks ravi i will try with the link you shared.

Is there any other challenge in pte other than repeat sentences??


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Ravi ,is this for listening ?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Yasitha,
thank you very much for sharing the sample possible essay topics, i believe that it is going to be much easier who are preparing for the PTE Academic test...Can i really need to ask you some questions pop in my min right now...can i send you personal message if you do't mind please...thnaks heaps...Nabajit


----------



## snehabt (Jan 13, 2015)

*Please give me ur Skype ID or phone number*



vinodh141 said:


> Hi Man,
> 
> Nice to see your results.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please share me your Contact details, I need to talk to u, I m planning to give this exam in Feb first week.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

I just recently got my ielts results.

S = 7.0
R= 6.5
L= 6.5
W= 6

Allover: 6.5

I m using this score card for assessment

In a meanwhile i m planning to give the test again to get 7 ea. but someone told be that pte is easier to crack. 

Any comment/ recommendation??


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

ILY said:


> yasitha999: Hi, Can you please share your complete study strategy. Because we are mostly busy in jobs, I tried IELTS 2 times and had (L6.5, R5.5, W6, S7.5) & (L6, R6.5, W6.5, S7.5). Now if I just attempt the online Test A & B, is that enough to get at least 65 each in PTE? Thanks for your kind advice.


Hi,
For my first attempt I've just practiced only Test Boosters online, And then I took both online test A and B. As I mentioned earlier, I was bit overconfident about the exam, so due to my lack of preparation it end up with lacking few marks on the real exam. 

Now I'm preparing for my 2nd attempt, planing to take it first week of Feb. These days I'm practicing Testbuilder Macmillan and ordered official guide as well. 

Your IELTS spoken results are really good, so for sure you'll be able to score 65 and above in PTE-A, your writing results also ok. Focus more on Reading & Listening as those modules in PTE-A are bit difficult than IELTS.


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

nabajitsaikia said:


> Hi Yasitha,
> thank you very much for sharing the sample possible essay topics, i believe that it is going to be much easier who are preparing for the PTE Academic test...Can i really need to ask you some questions pop in my min right now...can i send you personal message if you do't mind please...thnaks heaps...Nabajit


Hi,

You are mostly welcome bro, Yes just PM me I'll try my best to help you.
Meantime just try to go through this thread as there are hell of a lot valuable information related to PTE A exam.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

What is happening thread?


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks mate.. i think you are right.. i have looked into the test format and examples.. i felt quite hard on reading and listening parts compare to ielts...overall i felt PTE academic is easier than the ielts i suppose...


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

what's your score mate if you do't mind asking...


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Need practice... I am doing the same...
> You can use this link for dictation and repeat sentence as both are similar, in one we have to write for other we have to speak.
> dictations: free audio exercises - intermediate level


Thanks Ravi


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

all the best mate.. dot't give up...


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

All the best kumargaurav29...do't give up..you can do it..


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi Guyz,

I have appeared for IELTS 5 times now .. 
I am struggling only with the writing part and would get .5 bands less on required.
My latest scores are (L:8, R:9, S: 7.5, W: 6.5)
I have booked 2 another IELTS on 7th Feb and 28th Feb, but reading this thread, I am planning to give PTE A (Cancelling the IELTS on 28th).

You reckon I should do the same and take a chance by cancelling IELTS and appear for PTE A instead?

Also, I could see in threads that some people do have practice material on PTE, may I request you to please email me the same on my anshulverma09atgmail

Thanks!!


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

You dont need a practice man. Just look at the exam structure and go for it. You will be done.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Ansh07 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have appeared for IELTS 5 times now ..
> I am struggling only with the writing part and would get .5 bands less on required.
> ...


Believe me...if don, read this entire thread, this is called as 0.5 scam and one will keep giving ielts for as many times as one can.
And one will always be short of 0.5 atleast in one of the module everytime..
We all are victim of this though some lucky ones have got their required score as well 

Anyways...google it, order official guide book from either amazon or flipkart....and done !! 
There are 3 practice set !

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ILY said:


> You dont need a practice man. Just look at the exam structure and go for it. You will be done.


I am also very soon going to give this exam.
Wish i crack this time...though i had done enough practice !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ansh07 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ordered..(The official guide to PTE)..does this book have tests in it or I need to buy those $35 tests and then appear for real exam?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I have booked PTE Academic on 17th Feb in Chopras. Need to prepare now.


----------



## nabajitsaikia (Apr 17, 2012)

piyush1132003 said:


> Believe me...if don, read this entire thread, this is called as 0.5 scam and one will keep giving ielts for as many times as one can.
> And one will always be short of 0.5 atleast in one of the module everytime..
> We all are victim of this though some lucky ones have got their required score as well
> 
> ...


Hi piyush1132003,
Thanks a lot for letting us know mate..generally speaking we did not even even looking into in details, after i saw your respond, i looked back and realized that it appears to be faked and unrealistic which cant be possible...thanks again Piyush... finally you caught that deadhorse though ha ha ha:deadhorse:


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*PTE Material*



Ansh07 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have appeared for IELTS 5 times now ..
> I am struggling only with the writing part and would get .5 bands less on required.
> ...


please check ur inbox


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Read this thread.

Seeing your IELTS scores (atleast 80th-90th pages), you will clear PTE-A with little bit of practice and concentration. 

All the best for clearing PTE-A format.

Go ahead and cancel the IELTS exams as they ask for 5 wks in advance for cancellation if not (less the 5wk from exam date) they will ask for medical proof with some tricky approval process for cancellation.



Ansh07 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have appeared for IELTS 5 times now ..
> I am struggling only with the writing part and would get .5 bands less on required.
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi Prasad, have you given this exams or when have you booked it. Could you update your signature please.



prasad.mahadik said:


> please check ur inbox


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

anybody need test booster, please let me know. It will expire in a week time.
please inbox me.

Thanks,


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*PTE Material*



nicemathan said:


> Hi Prasad, have you given this exams or when have you booked it. Could you update your signature please.


Hi Manthan,

What happened, i already gave exams & so is my signature also updated..
I shared my results also with you, the day i got it..

I guess it was meant for some other guy..


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

a friend of mine who struggled three or four times to score all 7s in IELTS, took PTE-A yesterday, got the score report today with all bands above 65 ....... HOOOORAAAAAY !


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> a friend of mine who struggled three or four times to score all 7s in IELTS, took PTE-A yesterday, got the score report today with all bands above 65 ....... HOOOORAAAAAY !


Grttttttt... 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## veeraa (Mar 26, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> a friend of mine who struggled three or four times to score all 7s in IELTS, took PTE-A yesterday, got the score report today with all bands above 65 ....... HOOOORAAAAAY !


Hello All, Not sure how much efforts they have invested to score 65. But these comments motivating such a way that I can also score 65. Thank you guys. Please share the experience also.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

veeraa said:


> Hello All, Not sure how much efforts they have invested to score 65. But these comments motivating such a way that I can also score 65. Thank you guys. Please share the experience also.


Dont worry veera.....u will get the required score


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

pls send me at khurram.ey at g mail dot com


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> anybody need test booster, please let me know. It will expire in a week time.
> please inbox me.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Mahesh,
Please share the credential on kumargaurav29 at gmail.

Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

veeraa said:


> Hello All, Not sure how much efforts they have invested to score 65. But these comments motivating such a way that I can also score 65. Thank you guys. Please share the experience also.


compared to the effort he did with IELTS (and yet failed to score all 7s), NOTHING. Just bought the online practice test and took it once


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

sorry mate, wrong update 



prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi Manthan,
> 
> What happened, i already gave exams & so is my signature also updated..
> I shared my results also with you, the day i got it..
> ...


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> anybody need test booster, please let me know. It will expire in a week time.
> please inbox me.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi,

Can I have access to Test Booster too?
My email krucznik at gmail

Thanks a lot


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Mahesh,
Please share the credential on khuuramdoteyatgmaildotcom


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Mahesh,
Please share the credential on khurramdoteyatgmaildotcom


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

hi the expatriate:

can you please share your study strategy and the no of days you took to prepare. Thanks


----------



## lm182851 (Jan 14, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> anybody need test booster, please let me know. It will expire in a week time.
> please inbox me.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi Makesh,

Can i have access to test booster too..My email: lmuthuraja.2005 at gmail com

Thanks.


----------



## lm182851 (Jan 14, 2015)

Dear All,

Could you please which one to the best book for PTE Academic preparation? I am planning to buy it..

The Official Guide to the Pearson Test of English Academic Pack

Pearson Test of English Academic Practice Tests Plus and CD-ROM with Key Pack

Thanks in advance.
Muthu


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

lm182851 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could you please which one to the best book for PTE Academic preparation? I am planning to buy it..
> 
> ...


My suggestion : go with first one - official guide where you will get access of 3 practice set !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## lm182851 (Jan 14, 2015)

piyush1132003 said:


> My suggestion : go with first one - official guide where you will get access of 3 practice set !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum



Thank You for your prompt reply and suggestion!!!


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*PTE-A Results*

Hi! I just took my PTE-A this Thursday morning, Jan.15. Tonight, I have the results already:

Listening - 90
Reading - 90
Speaking - 84
Writing - 90

Superior English - 20 points!!! 

Without the subjective views of IELTS scorers and being able to type my essay instead of handwriting it, I was able to get true indicators of my English language ability.

Thank God for these wonderful results! Although I am sad because my positive skills assessment of ICT Trainer from ACS is no longer being sponsored by any state. I wonder if my PTE-A results still going to be useful to me. I hope and pray that God would open doors that can make me lodge my migration papers. 

I thank those who have sent me their review materials. I thank them for responding to my private messages. Honestly, I wasn't really able to view the review materials. But their PTE-A results and words of encouragement motivated to be more positive with this test. 

As for how I reviewed for this test... I bought the Online Scored Practice Test A from Pearson. I took it immediately and it gave me a feel of how the real exam is. It came with Test Booster for 30 Days and I also answered some of the questions there. A big help for me was my assistant principal who used to teach English in college. She went over my essay, looked at the test booster questions with me, and gave me feedbacks on how I can better answer the questions.

During the test, I was not very confident because I know my weaknesses which are Describe Image and Re-tell Lecture. I was so nervous because one of the answers that I had, I was not able to really finish my last sentence. But I shook it off and concentrated on the next items. Funny, I thought that if I saved time by answering fast in the first questions (I immediately clicked on Next to go to the next question), I would saved some minutes that would carry over when I do my essay. I had this impression because I thought it was like that in the Practice Test. But of course, it was just exactly 20 minutes.

Anyway, PTE-A is really better. Thank God that the Australian government allowed different kinds of language test.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats Ana .I am also decided to appear the Pte academic on coming month. Your words really give up hope for me .I am working Pte mock test . What do you think and which part is most difficult when compared to Ielts ? Give some useful material hint on net .thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratz Ana for this wonderful results.

What are your next plans.

Your job code is not in SOL list?



ana2teach said:


> Hi! I just took my PTE-A this Thursday morning, Jan.15. Tonight, I have the results already:
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 90
> ...


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

I have ordered Pte academic book via flip kart today ...looking forward to attend this exam


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Friends,

Please help me out with a query mentioned below:

How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


----------



## Adarsh Balachandran (Feb 10, 2014)

Would we be receiving a hard copy of our pte test scores by post? I need to send my score report for skill assessment - can i send certified true copy of my online score report or should i wait for the hard copy by post (if any)?


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*Pte*



Adarsh Balachandran said:


> Would we be receiving a hard copy of our pte test scores by post? I need to send my score report for skill assessment - can i send certified true copy of my online score report or should i wait for the hard copy by post (if any)?


Skills assessment does not require your PTE score..They will only assess your employment...

And the score card you receive only is good enough for your EOI and visa lodgement,,, I did the same...


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Skills assessment does not require your PTE score..They will only assess your employment...
> 
> And the score card you receive only is good enough for your EOI and visa lodgement,,, I did the same...


Mate,

your skill assessment is damn quick...........


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*PTE Material*



mehul.dalki said:


> Mate,
> 
> your skill assessment is damn quick...........


Yea it was...But this days they are quick not like previous days where they use to take 2-3 months...


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Yea it was...But this days they are quick not like previous days where they use to take 2-3 months...


hope to receive my outcome as positive from Vetasses soon....

Its now tiring to wait..........:noidea:


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

*PTE Writing*

Hi Guys,

I was looking at the format for PTE academic. I found that for the writing essay part, we have only 20 minutes to write a 200 + word essay. Is this sufficient ? Because in IELTS for the 250 word essay we get 40 minutes?

Thank you


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking at the format for PTE academic. I found that for the writing essay part, we have only 20 minutes to write a 200 + word essay. Is this sufficient ? Because in IELTS for the 250 word essay we get 40 minutes?
> 
> Thank you


Roger,

that must be enough if your typing speed is good

I completed writing essay in 6 mins....

all the best


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

mehul.dalki said:


> Roger,
> 
> that must be enough if your typing speed is good
> 
> ...


Hi Mehul,

Thank you for the quick reply. 

6 mins? Thats nice lane:

Do we have word count in the editor where we write our responses ? Or do we have to keep track of the word count ?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Mehul,
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply.
> 
> ...


you can see word count in right hand side corner side to review yourself,

its better to keep track on your word count as it might help you to give score


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

This is an obvious question which raises in many of the aspirants who are planning to take PTE-A.

How am I gonna write 200-300 word essay in half the time compared to IELTS

Trust me, it is very much possible.

In IELTS most of the time is spent on editing using eraser whereas in PTE-A editing is done using system cut-copy-paste saves lot of time. So, 20mins is more than enough 

Essay : 3-5mins planning; 13-15mins typing essay and 1-2mins proof-reading. You would be fine.



RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was looking at the format for PTE academic. I found that for the writing essay part, we have only 20 minutes to write a 200 + word essay. Is this sufficient ? Because in IELTS for the 250 word essay we get 40 minutes?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

mehul.dalki said:


> hope to receive my outcome as positive from Vetasses soon....
> 
> Its now tiring to wait..........:noidea:


VET usually take a longer time. Official time for the outcome is 3 months but some lucky one's get the same in 45-60 days.

All the best!!

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## M_Paul1983 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Ana2teach, you are being congratulated!!

Inspired by your great success, I too on my way to achieve the score 20 which somehow seems to be very tough!! thanks for sharing your way of study and kindly requesting you to if you could please share your notes of Essays which you practiced!! I'm not able to PM you since I am a very fresh new member!!


----------



## M_Paul1983 (Jan 17, 2015)

ana2teach said:


> Hi! I just took my PTE-A this Thursday morning, Jan.15. Tonight, I have the results already:
> 
> Listening - 90
> Reading - 90
> ...


Hi Ana2teach, you are being congratulated!!

Inspired by your great success, I too on my way to achieve the score 20 which somehow seems to be very tough!! thanks for sharing your way of study and kindly requesting you to if you could please share your notes of Essays which you practiced!! I'm not able to PM you since I am a very fresh new member!!


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

mehul.dalki said:


> you can see word count in right hand side corner side to review yourself,
> 
> its better to keep track on your word count as it might help you to give score


Hi Mate,
Little correction here, you could see the word count on left side bottom corner.

BR//
NAGA..


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know how do we get to know the PTE-A result by next day, is it my mail or msg or should we login to pte site ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*Thanks for the Congratulations!*



M_Paul1983 said:


> Hi Ana2teach, you are being congratulated!!
> 
> Inspired by your great success, I too on my way to achieve the score 20 which somehow seems to be very tough!! thanks for sharing your way of study and kindly requesting you to if you could please share your notes of Essays which you practiced!! I'm not able to PM you since I am a very fresh new member!!


What I did with the websites, I got them also from somebody here. The following are the ones that they have shared:

PTE Speaking -


PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests


PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

For the tips, just relax and focus on the questions/tasks. I messed up few of the questions especially in the Speaking (I think Re-Tell Lecture). But I shook it up and concentrated on the next ones.

Read and read about PTE-A. Practice and practice. I suggest that you invest on the Online Scored Practice Test A or B. It's all worth it. At least with this, you get the feel of the actual exam. It will give you scores similar to the real ones. These will give you feedbacks on the skills that you need to work on. 

I pray that you do well on your exam.


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*Login to the PTE site*



piyush1132003 said:


> Does anyone know how do we get to know the PTE-A result by next day, is it my mail or msg or should we login to pte site ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


For me, I received an e-mail that my scores are reading for viewing (took my exam in the morning and received the e-mail after 12 midnight on that night).

I logged in to my PTE account and saw my results from there (in pdf).


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*Here are some tips...*



danielm said:


> Congrats Ana .I am also decided to appear the Pte academic on coming month. Your words really give up hope for me .I am working Pte mock test . What do you think and which part is most difficult when compared to Ielts ? Give some useful material hint on net .thanks


Thanks for your congratulations. I am copying and pasting my answers to another person. I am not sure if this is just going to create unnecessary duplicates. But just in case, you did not get my response to the other person. Here it is...

What I did with the websites, I got them also from somebody here. The following are the ones that they have shared:

PTE Speaking -


PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests


PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

For the tips, just relax and focus on the questions/tasks. I messed up few of the questions especially in the Speaking (I think Re-Tell Lecture). But I shook it up and concentrated on the next ones.

Read and read about PTE-A. Practice and practice. I suggest that you invest on the Online Scored Practice Test A or B. It's all worth it. At least with this, you get the feel of the actual exam. It will give you scores similar to the real ones. These will give you feedbacks on the skills that you need to work on. 

I pray that you do well on your exam.


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*Online Scored PTE-A Test is Worth It!*



danielm said:


> Congrats Ana .I am also decided to appear the Pte academic on coming month. Your words really give up hope for me .I am working Pte mock test . What do you think and which part is most difficult when compared to Ielts ? Give some useful material hint on net .thanks


Hi! Thanks for your congratulations. I say that you go and invest on the PTE-A test. It's all worth it. At least with this, you get the feel of the actual exam. It will give you scores similar to the real ones. These will give you feedbacks on the skills that you need to work on. 

For the tips, just relax and focus on the questions/tasks. I messed up few of the questions especially in the Speaking (I think Re-Tell Lecture). But I shook it up and concentrated on the next ones.

Read and read about PTE-A. Practice and practice.

What I did with the websites, I got them also from somebody here. The following are the ones that they have shared:

PTE Speaking -


PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests


PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


I pray that you do well on your exam.


----------



## ana2teach (Dec 27, 2014)

*My Job is in CSOL - Needs to Sponsored by State (Very Limited)*



nicemathan said:


> Congratz Ana for this wonderful results.
> 
> What are your next plans.
> 
> Your job code is not in SOL list?


Hi! Thanks for the congratulations.

ICT Trainer (positively assessed by ACS) is not in SOL. It is in CSOL. As of now, no state sponsors it. I am praying and hoping that there would be some opening soon.

I would try a related occupation. The one I've seen is Vocational Education Teacher (Non-trades), assessed by VETASSESS. I am working on preparing my application.
Although, this is again not in SOL but only in CSOL (only South Australia sponsors it).

I am hoping and praying that I would be able to get positive skills assessment so that I can lodge my EOI very soon.

If you've come across some things that can help my situation in you readings, kindly share it to me. Thanks.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ana2teach said:


> For me, I received an e-mail that my scores are reading for viewing (took my exam in the morning and received the e-mail after 12 midnight on that night).
> 
> I logged in to my PTE account and saw my results from there (in pdf).


Thanks Anna for reply 

I am also waiting for same eagerly and now its 11 of next morning....just scared, ielts already screwed me up....and am hoping a lot from this pte-a ,

Keeping fingers crossed !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Thanks Anna for reply
> 
> I am also waiting for same eagerly and now its 11 of next morning....just scared, ielts already screwed me up....and am hoping a lot from this pte-a ,
> 
> ...


All the very best for ur results.....and do share it once its out 

Regards
Sameer


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have scheduled my PTE-A exam for late next month in February (no dates available before that). I have some material to work with before I go on to buy the test boosters etc. 

I have started preparation from Speaking, and found great difficulty in repeat sentences and re-tell lectures. Hope things will start working in my way. BTW i have appeared 3 times in ielts requiring 7 in each and every time falling short in Writing.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

nonee17 said:


> I have scheduled my PTE-A exam for late next month in February (no dates available before that). I have some material to work with before I go on to buy the test boosters etc.
> 
> I have started preparation from Speaking, and found great difficulty in repeat sentences and re-tell lectures. Hope things will start working in my way. BTW i have appeared 3 times in ielts requiring 7 in each and every time falling short in Writing.


We are in same boat mate. I have also appeared thrice for 7 bands in each section. I have already booked my exam on 27 Jan. I am also facing problem in repeat sentences, re-tell lecture. I read in this forum that practice material is difficult as compared to actual exam. However, I believe it is good.


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

ravinain said:


> We are in same boat mate. I have also appeared thrice for 7 bands in each section. I have already booked my exam on 27 Jan. I am also facing problem in repeat sentences, re-tell lecture. I read in this forum that practice material is difficult as compared to actual exam. However, I believe it is good.


Wow, good luck and wish a very best of PTE-A !:boxing::boxing:

I read in the forum too, the practice material is difficult as compare to the actual one. so its kinda good !


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sameer7106 said:


> All the very best for ur results.....and do share it once its out
> 
> Regards
> Sameer


Sure Sameer, 

I am still waiting for my result.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

All,

I am having difficulties in Retell lecture and summarizing text.
Does any one have any idea, how can work on this?
any material i can refer to?
Have given PTE once but no luck..need minimum 65 in each section to claim 10 points.
Please suggest, how can i improve my scores 

Thanks


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

+ Reading section..I am not able to complete all questions..left with 3-4 questions always


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Guys, 

After a long struggle of 3 years, finally I made it and I scored 65+ in all modules.

Thanks everyone in this forum who have been source of inspiration and keep motivating other in tough times


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a long struggle of 3 years, finally I made it and I scored 65+ in all modules.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum who have been source of inspiration and keep motivating other in tough times


Many congrats. Please share some tips. What was your writing topic?


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a long struggle of 3 years, finally I made it and I scored 65+ in all modules.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum who have been source of inspiration and keep motivating other in tough times


Congrats Piyush, Could u share ur detailed score in each section.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a long struggle of 3 years, finally I made it and I scored 65+ in all modules.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum who have been source of inspiration and keep motivating other in tough times


Dear Piyush

Congratulation for your success in PTE.

Could you please share your detailed PTE score and your latest IELTS score if you given any IELTS exam..


Thanks in advance...


----------



## Tanu26 (Jan 6, 2015)

I had also tried IELTS two times but not got the score I want. Last week I attempted PTE-A and scored 
L72 S72 R60 W68. I want 65 in each but got stuck with reading marks. Booked PTE again. fingers crossed.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

*PTE format questions*

Hi Guys, I had some questions to the people who have taken PTE, about the format of the test. Could you please answer the below ?

1} In the PTE Academic official guide, it says in the speaking section " Clink NEXT button to go to the next item. The timer for the speaking section will continue running"

a} What happens if we wait a few seconds after the recording has completed, before clicking NEXT? Will the timer continue running even when we have not clicked NEXT, once the recording has completed ?

b} Before clicking NEXT, if we completed the task, do we still have to wait for the recording to show " completed " before we click NEXT ?


2} Does it automatically move to the next item once the timer has counted down for any given section ?


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys, I had some questions to the people who have taken PTE, about the format of the test. Could you please answer the below ?
> 
> 1} In the PTE Academic official guide, it says in the speaking section " Clink NEXT button to go to the next item. The timer for the speaking section will continue running"
> 
> ...


<PM> I guess only for those sections where it is timed individually for eg Essay writing, summarize text etc but not for sections where it is timed in totality for eg reading section, speaking section


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys, I had some questions to the people who have taken PTE, about the format of the test. Could you please answer the below ?
> 
> 1} In the PTE Academic official guide, it says in the speaking section " Clink NEXT button to go to the next item. The timer for the speaking section will continue running"
> 
> ...


I suggest u should move to the next question immediately, since otherwise u will run out of total time of the section. Once u r satisfied with ur answer click the next button.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Piyush
> 
> Congratulation for your success in PTE.
> 
> ...


Sure,

PTE:
L - 70
W - 67
S - 90
R - 65

IELTS : L/W/S/R : 9/6.5/7/8(Latest)


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> Many congrats. Please share some tips. What was your writing topic?


Although i got my desired score, but still feel like i could have scored more.

In my case, there was issue with time management,

Though i practiced a lot with online and offline practice set, but never practiced under actual exam conditions.

Earlier I thought that time is for each and every question, while this is true only for writing section but not for every sections

Anyways, all the best to everyone.

Feel free to ask me any question. !!!


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> Many congrats. Please share some tips. What was your writing topic?


My writing topic was: 

"Marketing strategy for big companies should be place or offer and discounts, and in what ways this can impact on their reputation."

Something like that...!!!


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanu26 said:


> I had also tried IELTS two times but not got the score I want. Last week I attempted PTE-A and scored
> L72 S72 R60 W68. I want 65 in each but got stuck with reading marks. Booked PTE again. fingers crossed.


Dear Tanu,

What was your IELTS score ? I am also planning to give PTA A and aiming for 65 each..you can see my IELTS score in my signature..

Goodluck with your exam.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Is there -ve marking in PTE Exam*

Hi Guys,

Is there -ve marking in PTE Exam? I tried searching but did not find anywhere.

Actually, one of my friends said this that I have one PTE practice book and it is mentioned but I am not confident on his statement because he did not show me book.

If any one aware please share. It will be helpful for many.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there -ve marking in PTE Exam? I tried searching but did not find anywhere.
> 
> ...


Yes....there is negative marking but not for all the sections or questions.

Its applicable for only three types of questions including multiple choice...multiple answer,
Its there in pte website as well..check it out !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratz buddy for clearing one of the major hurdle in this PR process.    What next 

If possible please do update your signature 



piyush1132003 said:


> Guys,
> 
> After a long struggle of 3 years, finally I made it and I scored 65+ in all modules.
> 
> Thanks everyone in this forum who have been source of inspiration and keep motivating other in tough times


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes in MCQ's choose multiple answers both in Listening and Reading Section. There is negative marking. This is for the reason that people should not select all right and wrong options to make it correct.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

nicemathan said:


> Congratz buddy for clearing one of the major hurdle in this PR process.    What next
> 
> If possible please do update your signature


Sure, thank you 

Submitted EOI, now waiting for invitation 

It was tough and I almost lost my hope.

I have lived in AU in 2012 and after that, in US...but still have been in love with Oz, and this time, it was pretty close...

Hoping for best 

Will keep you posted for further progress. !!!


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

VRS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> its a more meaningful test than IELTS. PTE is a honest and exact score. I have got an exact reflection of my abilities unlike in IELTS.


Hello VRS,

I have given two attempts of IELTS. I need 8.0 in all four modules. My latest scores were L8.5; R9.0; W7.0; S7.0. :confused2: I did attempt PTE A but it did not work for me. There were two more people with me in the room taking the test and they were so loud that it was quite disturbing. However, I have registered for another test. My requirement is 79 in all four modules. 

I work as a software engineer. Though I am preparing , I am anxious about 'Describe image' and 'Retell lecture'. How should one approach these tasks? What was your preparation agenda ?

Thank You,
Dhivya


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

vijendra said:


> There is an online practice test which will cost you $35. You can try that. Also check out the PTE website there is loads of info over there.


Hi,

I have tried the online scored PTE A test. Are your test results similar to what you get in this scored test? I am yet to give my original exam.

Thanks
Dhivya


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

dhivyasuresh said:


> Hello VRS,
> 
> I have given two attempts of IELTS. I need 8.0 in all four modules. My latest scores were L8.5; R9.0; W7.0; S7.0. :confused2: I did attempt PTE A but it did not work for me. There were two more people with me in the room taking the test and they were so loud that it was quite disturbing. However, I have registered for another test. My requirement is 79 in all four modules.
> 
> ...


Greetings!

I was sailing in the same boat as you, needing 8.0 in IELTS. I attempted PTE-A only once, and could easily get the required scores. Check out my signature.
Having two other people in the same room isn't usually a problem, because usually there are more than that. When I took the exam, there were 5 others apart from myself. You could try booking the exam on a weekday, although it means you may have to take that day off from your work.

The re-tell lecture and describe image questions are quite intimidating, I agree. In fact, after completing my exam I was not at all confident about these two types of questions. But I actually ended up getting 88/90 in speaking, so I suppose the computer is quite lenient when evaluating these answers.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Sheeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> could you please give me more advice on PTE, I am from Bahrain, but I don't find test centers in Bahrain. Is there enough material for PTE?
> 
> ...


If you need materials for PTE-A, kindly send me a personal message and I'll respond with the links. It is against forum rules to share such links publicly.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

savioanbu said:


> Has anybody tried the PTE Academic test. I'm just curious since we got my wife's results from her second IELTS attempt and it is not very encouraging.


IELTS is the biggest load of crap as of now, and has been reduced to a money making scam. Regarding PTE-A, check out my signature and you'll know how reliable it is compared to IELTS.


----------



## Tanu26 (Jan 6, 2015)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Tanu,
> 
> What was your IELTS score ? I am also planning to give PTA A and aiming for 65 each..you can see my IELTS score in my signature..
> 
> Goodluck with your exam.


HI

My IELTS score was L6.5 S6.0 R6.0 W6.5. Not satisfied with my scores.
All the best for PTE A


----------



## Tanu26 (Jan 6, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> IELTS is the biggest load of crap as of now, and has been reduced to a money making scam. Regarding PTE-A, check out my signature and you'll know how reliable it is compared to IELTS.


Hi

Last week I attempted PTE-A and scored 
L72 S72 R60 W68. I want 65 in each but got stuck with reading marks. Booked PTE again. How can I practice for reading saw ur scores so thought of posting you. Guide me for reading


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Greetings!
> 
> I was sailing in the same boat as you, needing 8.0 in IELTS. I attempted PTE-A only once, and could easily get the required scores. Check out my signature.
> Having two other people in the same room isn't usually a problem, because usually there are more than that. When I took the exam, there were 5 others apart from myself. You could try booking the exam on a weekday, although it means you may have to take that day off from your work.
> ...


Thank you for the fast reply! I have taken the online scored practice test and received these scores - L 79; R75; W 80; S 74. How do I go about this now? Are these just indicative scores or really have a meaning? Does it mean that I may get similar scores in the real exam? 

Sorry to trouble you so much but I am really anxious about the exam. Thanks much!


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

dhivyasuresh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried the online scored PTE A test. Are your test results similar to what you get in this scored test? I am yet to give my original exam.
> 
> ...


How much you scored?


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> mailed you


Hey mandy2137,

I'm taking test On Feb 23rd, It could be helpful if u send the material on PTE-Academic.

Thanks,
mailto:[email protected]


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I shared links with you through email. Also please do not post email in conversation part as its opposed to rules of forum 

Thanks


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

*Planning to cancel my IELTS*

Dear Friends,

I am new to this forum. I was planning to apply for Australian Visa for long time. But since I was living in Germany for past 2 years, I didn't concentrate much. 
Also I did a mistake by booking IELTS immediately after returning back to India last month (didn't know about PTE-A that time).
Thanks a lot for this forum members (esp Vijendra) who have enlightened about PTE-A. 
Last entire week I was reading this thread completely and got exited about PTE.

I am planning to appear for PTE next month 1st week. My IELTS exam is on March 14th.
Now, do I make sense to cancel the booked IELTS now or to wait until PTE results?


Regards,
Guru


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

hi2guru said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I was planning to apply for Australian Visa for long time. But since I was living in Germany for past 2 years, I didn't concentrate much.
> Also I did a mistake by booking IELTS immediately after returning back to India last month (didn't know about PTE-A that time).
> ...



Just cancel your IELTS and start practising PTE.

More you practise better you will be.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

BretSavage said:


> Just cancel your IELTS and start practising PTE.
> 
> More you practise better you will be.


The reading section is too technical. I have noticed very difficult academic language is used which is hardly understandable. There are many possible answers to each question. Can anyone explain how to figure out the correct answer in reading section?


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> If you need materials for PTE-A, kindly send me a personal message and I'll respond with the links. It is against forum rules to share such links publicly.


Hi funkyzoom

I have sent you PM.please send me the materials 

Thanks


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi to Guru  Just cancel IELTS and go for PTE-A.

I would suggest to cancel it before 5 weeks from the date of exams.

Refund from IELTS will take atleast few weeks from March 14th.



hi2guru said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I was planning to apply for Australian Visa for long time. But since I was living in Germany for past 2 years, I didn't concentrate much.
> Also I did a mistake by booking IELTS immediately after returning back to India last month (didn't know about PTE-A that time).
> ...


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

ravinain said:


> how much you scored?


l79 r74 w80 s75


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanu26 said:


> HI
> 
> My IELTS score was L6.5 S6.0 R6.0 W6.5. Not satisfied with my scores.
> All the best for PTE A


Thankyou Tanu,

I am giving Scored practice test day after tomorrow lets see how it goes.

Have you given scored practice test from website ? 

Thankyou...


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

dhivyasuresh said:


> l79 r74 w80 s75


Hi,
Your mock test results is too impressive, I guess you will get easily the desired score of 65.
Could you please share your strategy how you have prepared?
Also does this mock test tells you where you weeks and what's your wrong answers?


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi,
> Your mock test results is too impressive, I guess you will get easily the desired score of 65.
> Could you please share your strategy how you have prepared?
> Also does this mock test tells you where you weeks and what's your wrong answers?


Thanks for that! Well, I need 79 in all the modules and my mock scores have not reached that. I have to put in more effort for that.

Coming to your point, I think after taking IELTS two times you should not have much trouble giving PTE-A. Just that you need to familiarize yourselves with the pattern and honestly try to record your speech including all key details within 40 sec. I think once you are not satisfied with those portions, it can affect your overall performance, mentally and score-wise. 'Describe image' and 'retell lecture' are the most intimidating parts! 

Mock is a replica of the main test. It does not tell you where you are weak and strong. It gives a score card as similar as your original score card. Try it out!


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

it seems I cannot PM people due to being really new to the forum.

*@funkyzoom* could you kindly send me the materials link through PM?


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

BretSavage said:


> More you practise better you will be.


Thanks BretSavage. Will give my max.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

*PTE Academic-Preperation*

All,

Creating Thread for preparation of PTE Academic.
Please share :

1)Materials and Links
2)Preparation Strategies.
3)Reference to Online Coaching .
4) Difficulties and Solutions


Thanks,
Sachin


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Hi to Guru  Just cancel IELTS and go for PTE-A.
> 
> I would suggest to cancel it before 5 weeks from the date of exams.
> 
> Refund from IELTS will take atleast few weeks from March 14th.


Thanks Nicemathan.
I am cancelling IELTS today itself. 
Also got PTE-A official guide book today from Amazon. Lucky to get Macmillan book from nearby old book store (need to chk if the CD works:fingerscrossed. 
After finishing both, planned to take practice test A, test booster and then practice test B.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi kumargaurav29.

Can you please share your preparation source and strategy? I did IELTS 2 times (R5.5, L6.5, W6, S7.5) and (R6.5, L6, W6.5, S7.5). Should you recommend me trying Test A & B and move to real exam or should I use all materials on PTE website like Test Plus, Official Guide etc.

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

hi2guru

Macmillan book and CD is there free on Torrents. you can get it here.

https://kickass.so/pearson-pte-academic-test-builder-with-mp3-audio-t10018052.html


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

*Hi*



sachinm01 said:


> All,
> 
> Creating Thread for preparation of PTE Academic.
> Please share :
> ...


Hi,

There is already a thread called "PTE Academic".You can follow that.

Thanks,
Jeev


----------



## XINGSINGH (Jan 17, 2014)

Friends

What is difference between PTE and IELTS exam


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi kumargaurav29.
> 
> Can you please share your preparation source and strategy? I did IELTS 2 times (R5.5, L6.5, W6, S7.5) and (R6.5, L6, W6.5, S7.5). Should you recommend me trying Test A & B and move to real exam or should I use all materials on PTE website like Test Plus, Official Guide etc.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I am preparing through the official PTE book that is available on Amazon & Rediff. Its having 2 CDs with 3 mock test , you can give the test through using that and it records all your answer and at the end you can compare them with the standard answer. Also I have given the mock test at my exam center where manual marking given by the instructor. Not sure he checked properly or not but they are saying that they got some instruction from PTE and do the marking according to that. But one best thing is if you give mock test at same center where you are going to give your main exam then you will be familiar with the environment.
According to me firstly you prepare with these material and then go for the Test A and B.


----------



## sachinm01 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thats not for preparation..


----------



## BretSavage (Sep 2, 2014)

hi2guru said:


> Thanks Nicemathan.
> I am cancelling IELTS today itself.
> Also got PTE-A official guide book today from Amazon. Lucky to get Macmillan book from nearby old book store (need to chk if the CD works:fingerscrossed.
> After finishing both, planned to take practice test A, test booster and then practice test B.


Its nice that you have worked it out, i think its nice strategy...i am sure you will get your desired result in 1 go.

All the very best.


----------



## vinayjeev (Nov 11, 2014)

Dude pls go through all the pages in the thread PTE ACADEMIC..lot of information regarding material,links,solutions and strategies are available.

Anyway its the MODERATOR who will decide will take decision to merge or delete this thread.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

XINGSINGH said:


> Friends
> 
> What is difference between PTE and IELTS exam


The PTE exam is entirely on the computer (no human examinator) and the marking is also done by a computer program. This means that the marking can not be compromised by the person that marks it. From what we've seen here the marking seems to be more fair for most people.
You also get your scores after max 5 days. I got mine 14 hours after completing the test.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Very rightly said mate...

Sometime, I tend to feel that we or most of us want things *ready made.*

There is a ton of information in this thread about PTE-A, aspirants have to just spend some time to read them or use the search button to search within this thread. 

I guess its rocket science for few....     



vinayjeev said:


> Dude pls go through all the pages in the thread PTE ACADEMIC..lot of information regarding material,links,solutions and strategies are available.
> 
> Anyway its the MODERATOR who will decide will take decision to merge or delete this thread.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Good response    



vinayjeev said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is already a thread called "PTE Academic".You can follow that.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*PTE-A - A candidate will pass if he/she has done well in the exams.

IELTS - No comments    Well, I guess its a open secret now !!!*

Funs apart will share you the difference b/w both shortly.



XINGSINGH said:


> Friends
> 
> What is difference between PTE and IELTS exam


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

*PTE Vs IELTS :*

*Differences:*
1)	Easy to book the exam slot. In a week in advance will do, I suppose. For IELTS atleast a month or two is needed in major Indian cities.
2)	Results are out within 24 hours, but center folks commit 5BDs max; however recently we found few members posting there was a delay of week. However, almost 80-90% of people get results fairly quickly.
3)	Enabling skills scores gives us the areas where we might need to improve upon; in-case results are not to the band we required.
4)	Fully automated, no subjective corrections like IELTS in speaking & writing sections.
5)	No need to use pencil and paper. We end-up spending quite a bit of time erasing during written section. As most of us are used to using a system, editing while writing essay is easy. Which enables us to complete essays in PTE-A format in around 17-18 minutes.
6)	Reading section in PTE-A, we need to understand the given para to identify the answer. Unlike in IELTS where we fish for answers after reading the questions.
7)	Writing is scored based on a candidates writing and listening section’s performance.
8)	Negative marking in reading and listening modules under multiple choice multiple answers. Just to avoid candidates selecting all the options.
9)	Some people might feel speaking into a microphone rather weird (I am also one among that group) nonetheless its manageable. Also few have stated neighboring candidates voice disturbs during speaking modules. I don’t think so, atleast for me. Took the exam in a full house of 6-7 people.
10)	You can book an emergency slot for giving PTE-A exams by paying additional fee, in-case a person wants to give exam in a day or two depending on their need. Actually the turn-around time is pretty quick
11) A candidate can give a mock exams, by booking in pearson site. Scoring are done like actual exams, this would enable candidates to identify where do they stand and areas to improve before taking the exam for real.

I might have missed some more points, will look forward to additional points from fellow members.  

Some might call the *IELTS a 0.5 scam. *

*Format:*
Has three sections
Intro Introduction Not timed
Part 1 Speaking and Writing 77-93 minutes
Part 2 Reading 32-41 minutes
Optional 10 minutes Scheduled Break
Part 3 Listening 45-57 minutes

*Part 1: Speaking*
Read aloud 
Repeat sentence 
Describe image 
Re-tell lecture 
Answer short question 
*Part 1: Writing *
Summarize written text 
Write essay 

*Part 2: Reading*
Multiple-choice, choose single answer 
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers 
Re-order paragraphs 
Reading: Fill in the blanks 
Reading and writing: Fill in the blanks 

*Part 3: Listening*
Summarize spoken text 
Multiple-choice, choose multiple answers 
Fill in the blanks 
Highlight correct summary 
Multiple-choice, choose single answer 
Select missing word 
Highlight incorrect words 
Write from dictation

I have written in detail about each section in this thread b/w *page #80-#83* if I m not wrong. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html

*Scores:*
IELTS Band 8 is equivalent to 79 and above in each sections in PTE-A
IELTS Band 7 is equivalent to 65 and above in each sections in PTE-A


----------



## SoAus (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi all.

I am new on this forum.
I would to share my experience:

IELTS 1st attempt: L 6.5 R 7.5 W 6.0 S 7.0
IELTS 2nd attempt: 6.5 in each section
IELTS 3rd attempt: L 7.0 R 8.5 W 6.5 S 7.0 >> asked for re-mark in writing but IDP kept the same score, useless in my case.

PTE A 1st attempt (without practice): L 65 R 59 S 51 W 72 (my results were available 5 days after the exam)

I know where I failed in PTE A, i guess just need to practice and next try will be the good one


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the very best mate.



SoAus said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am new on this forum.
> I would to share my experience:
> ...


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

I think the score in IELTS cant be directly corresponded against PTE-A, because there are different kinds of questions in each test and also different time pressure. Therefore, one may have performed in Speaking of IELTS better than the Speaking of PTE-A. Similarly, Reading and Listening of both IELTS & PTE-A are different, requires different set of skills to achieve high score. Therefore, one cannot easily predict that as he performed well in IELTS, he would also be able to perform good in PTE-A.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

*Answer short question and Highlight incorrect word*

Hi Guys,

I was preparing for PTE Academic and had a question in the below areas:

1} Highlight incorrect word: 

a} Taking the audio number 21 from the "The Official guide to PTE Academic" and the corresponding text on page 158 that starts: " So far in our discussion of ..." There is an article used in the third line from the beginning - it is "the" (we read it in *the * equation ) in the text where as it is "an" (we read it in *an* equation) in the audio. I highlighted this as a difference in the answer, but in the answer key this is not highlighted. Could you please tell me which is correct how I should approach this ? Should I not consider articles like "the" etc to be incorrect if there is a difference between audio and text ?

b} The audio is quite fast in the practice. Is it the same in the actual test? Also, we need to highlight the words that are incorrect on the screen. Will this waver your concentration in getting the next incorrect word or staying with the audio of the section ?


2} In the Answer short question, how are questions to answer ? Are they easy/ straightforward ? For example, I did not know the answer to the standard question " What periodical is published daily?". The answer was of course "newspaper" but I could not get the answer when I was testing myself, neither could I get the context. How do we prepare for this if we need to get high score in the PTE? Please let me know your tips for these sections.

Thank you in advance


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

ILY said:


> I think the score in IELTS cant be directly corresponded against PTE-A, because there are different kinds of questions in each test and also different time pressure. Therefore, one may have performed in Speaking of IELTS better than the Speaking of PTE-A. Similarly, Reading and Listening of both IELTS & PTE-A are different, requires different set of skills to achieve high score. Therefore, one cannot easily predict that as he performed well in IELTS, he would also be able to perform good in PTE-A.


Hi Ily,

We are not saying this but yes if u read this thread from very first page then many people's result are saying the same and so are we.........

We do know that both of these tests are not same but, trust me i have seen many people who have spended a lot on IELTS but couldn't get thru. Whereas, in PTE-A they have cleared the same in a single shot.......

Now this is what we call a *0.5 SCAM :eyebrows:*

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was preparing for PTE Academic and had a question in the below areas:
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Could you please answer the above question..


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*While Booking PTE-A*

Hi,
While booking PTE-A, it asks for several questions.
One of them is : Why are you taking PTE?
-Student visa
-Work Visa
-Migration
-Other
- etc etc

I have heard in IELTS, many people that select "Migration", were held by 0.5 points.
What should I select in PTE, my actual reason is Migration. Will it impact the results.

What have many of you select during booking?

Thanks.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> While booking PTE-A, it asks for several questions.
> One of them is : Why are you taking PTE?
> -Student visa
> ...


Well in PTE-A it doesn't matter.
Many of the people here got above 65 marks or even 90 marks while filling correctly. 
Myself have scored above 65 equivalent to 7 in ielts, while selecting migration as a reason.
So don't worry about anything else rather than exam.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

The assessment of PTE is fully computerised. You should mention the correct reason i.e. Migration. It won't affect your results.



nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> While booking PTE-A, it asks for several questions.
> One of them is : Why are you taking PTE?
> -Student visa
> ...


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> While booking PTE-A, it asks for several questions.
> One of them is : Why are you taking PTE?
> -Student visa
> ...


Hi,
I guess it doesn't matter in PTE, cause the checking is totally computerized.
By the way which center you are planning to give exam in Pune, actually I am giving at Edwise on FC road.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Friends,
During the preparation I am finding difficulties in Reading section as it is having very less time (Around 35 mins) and also the language is very tough compared to IELTS Reading. In IELTS I have got 8 in Reading section, but in PTE I am finding it very difficult.

If anyone is having any idea, resource, suggestions on how to improve the marks in Reading, then plz share it.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

no doubt in it. IELTS is a scam of money. There are people who attempted more than 10 times and they could not score all 7, always 0.5 short especially in writing. I don't understand what they are looking for in writing, when they mark at 6.5 even the excellent writers. This is GT not academic IELTS but still they expect Academic sttyle of writing which even not easy for Phd in English.

Thanks God, we have an alternative now.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

I think you should select Immigration. PTE-A is not like IELTS. They are Americans. Their objective is not to scam people. In a video their head said, we want to have a test which helps people to achieve it, means achievable. In low words he pointed out that there are other test takers in the market who are just fooling people and scamming just for earn more and more.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Kumar

No doubt, reading here is academic but in IELTS it was general therefore you can expect very difficult language here. Few tips I can give:

Practice is the Key
Don't focus on all words
Try to infer meaning within the context 
Don't worry if you don't know the meaning of any word
As the time is short, you have to keep your pace otherwise you may loose some easy marks
In order to improve reading skill, just read daily English newspaper in speed, try to scan and skim text quickly and try to infer the meaning of difficult words, if you can't then must use some online dictionary. There are hell lot of academic words which you can't memorize all. Therefore read in skimming and scanning style not word by word. 
Whenever you read a para, try to infer an overall idea or key point of the para.
I hope this practice will help. Don't go to exam without proper practice.

At least, set a schedule, practice all available material of PTE-A.

Hope it will work.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Well! I am finding it hard to speak most of the information while speaking graph.
Also retell lecture is very hard to memorize and summary writing.
Do any of you guys who have already scored more than 79 can share some tips on how to get it right. 
Also, any useful links where i can improve myself.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi deepslas

Practice is the Key. For describing an image. You should memorize the start up words like:

This graph shows -----
This picture shows ----
This image reflects ----

Keep in mind you just have to tell the key points of the image/picture/graph, NOT everything, because time is short. It will be like 2 steps:

Tell about the main purpose/title of the image. Then Key points only. You will be scored on all this.

You can even, during Practice prepare and memorize the main Script having fill in the blanks. This main script should be developed like you are a teacher in a classroom and you have to teach about an image in 3 minutes. The main problem is flow of words while looking at the image. So if are already trained to speak out quickly these words such as, increasing, declining, trend, development, growth, margins, profits, loss etc then it will be easy for you to speak in flow while describing everything or most of the things in an image.

For re-telling Lecture: 

No need to memorize whole lecture, 
You are not required to re-tell the whole lecture as it is:
MUST TAKE Notes, of only Key Words/points

Again 2 steps:
1. Give overall idea of lecture: e.g. the lecturer is telling about a spaceship.
2. Speak only the Key point/s in your own words. 

You are not required to use the same words as used by the lecturer.

If you practice through main material, the official guide you will get C1, B2, B1 level of answers. So try to achieve C1 level answers. These are all based on what I have mentioned above.

Just don't be panic in the test and focus on tricks.

Best of luck


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi deepslas
> 
> Practice is the Key. For describing an image. You should memorize the start up words like:
> 
> ...


Thanks your tips are very useful. 

Sheeb


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> PTE Vs IELTS :
> 
> Differences:
> 1)	Easy to book the exam slot. In a week in advance will do, I suppose. For IELTS atleast a month or two is needed in major Indian cities.
> ...


The primary difference is american and British English.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi deepslas
> 
> Practice is the Key. For describing an image. You should memorize the start up words like:
> 
> ...


Hi lili,

You are right. It need lot of practice so that it becomes your second nature. I have taken exam yesterday. Only skeptical on speaking result.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Guys: Currently there is following material you can use for practice:

Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) = 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com



Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests

4: TCY Online:
PTE practice tests for Reading, listening, speaking and writing | Top Rated Tests - Page 1

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Best of Luck:

Practice as much as you can using all above


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Reading Tricks:

Do not let difficult vocabulary slow down your reading. Just
ignore the difficult vocabulary on your first reading and
understand as much as you can.
Often the first sentence in a paragraph will give you a
general idea of the whole paragraph.
Remember to look carefully at the question word. Who?
wants a name or person. When? wants a time. Where?
wants a place. How long? wants a time or distance. Why?
wants a reason.
Examine the reading task carefully after your first reading.
Some tasks require general or detailed understanding.
Other tasks require searching for specific information.

Learn to 'skim' – that is to read through the whole text quickly to get a general idea of
the meaning.

Learn the skill of 'scanning' the text looking for key words. Then read around the key
word to find the answer.

If the task requires detailed understanding, read the questions carefully and have a
clear idea in your mind of what you are looking for before you read the text a second
time.

Don’t be afraid to read the text a third or fourth time to get the information of ideas you
need. This is much better than ‘inventing’ your answers.

Remember that fast, repeated reading is much more effective than slow, careful
reading.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ILY said:


> Guys: Currently there is following material you can use for practice:
> 
> Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
> 1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) =
> ...


Thanks ily, practice is the key. Not reappearing in the exam


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Writing Skill:

For improving your writing skill in a short time is 

Take any newspaper, magazine.
Start writing on page while copying the same material from that as it is:

Do this on daily basis: at least 1 to 5 pages a day.

It will improve Your:

Vocabulary
Spelling
Variety of Sentences
Variety of Grammar
Punctuation 
Ideas

Just in 2 weeks regular practice you will notice significant improvement in your English writing. 

Here you can download 150 Academic Standard Sample Essay: 

https://kickass.so/usearch/IELTS 150 Essays(Writing) From Past Papers With Answers/

Try writing all of these essay, just copy the same.

Once you are done. You will notice the magic improvement.

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

For PTE Writing practice.

Type the same on the system not to write on the paper.

It will improve your typing skill also.


----------



## jigarpatel (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear expats,

Has anyone got the "PTE Academic Practice Test Version A" ? 

Please reply so that I can PM you to get the material..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Regarding Writing - Summarize written text*

I read somewhere that McMillan book says not to write summary of more than 30 words, while the Official Guide says 5-75 words.

Any idea, which is correct?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

5 to 75 words but only ONE SENTENCE.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

ILY said:


> Guys: Currently there is following material you can use for practice:
> 
> Practice as much as you can using all above


Superb effort ILY.
Thanks a lot. That almost fills my preparation schedule.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Friends,

Does the 3 practice tests which comes along with CD of original PTE-A book gives real test taking experience.

I know they are not scored tests like test boosters.
But my main doubt is whether do they are having time restrictions etc like in real test? Also is there answer key for definite answers?



Regards,
Guru


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes Guru. They have same timing restrictions.


----------



## snehabt (Jan 13, 2015)

*PTE Academic Scored Practice Given*

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest me i have scored 51 % overall in Scored Practice Test A of 35$, is it ok if i proceed to Final Exam. My aim is to get 60% in all.
Kindly suggest.


----------



## Sheeb (Oct 20, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Thanks ily, practice is the key. Not reappearing in the exam


Hi

I have registered for the scored practice test- A. And it is given that I can have access to test boosters for 30 days. But there is only one practice boosters and one practice test. Is that all? Just in case iam missing out on something


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi snehabt

I think you should practice before going for exam. Just scoring 50% is not enough. The test cost is almost 9 times of this practice test. I would say you should practice using available practice material then try Practice test B. If you score around 75% then you can go for real exam to score 60%.


----------



## Knowman (May 9, 2014)

Just a query guys, My friend had taken the exam yesterday morning but still awaiting results. Usually it comes in 24hrs or less but it's showing ON HOLD for him.....has anyone faced this issue ?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Knowman said:


> Just a query guys, My friend had taken the exam yesterday morning but still awaiting results. Usually it comes in 24hrs or less but it's showing ON HOLD for him.....has anyone faced this issue ?


Same here. I took exam yester day evening and result is on hold.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> Same here. I took exam yester day evening and result is on hold.


Official time is 5 days, they will try to give them out by 48 hrs.


----------



## Knowman (May 9, 2014)

Arrite !!!


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*regarding Practice test and boosters*

Hi All,
I have 2 questions:

1. If we register for TEST-A, do we automatically get access to boosters?
As it is 5$ for a week, I can avoid purchasing it and directly purchase the 35$ Test and get the boosters along with it, right?

2. Once we register for Practice TEST, is it OK, if we try it some days later and not immediately or on the same day?

Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

One more Question,
In how many hours will the scores of 35$ Practice Test be available to us?

Thanks.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> One more Question,
> In how many hours will the scores of 35$ Practice Test be available to us?
> 
> Thanks.


2 min.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

I am informing wih great delight that my PTE-A result out today and I manage to score 65 in all sections. This would have not been possible without the help of wonderful people associated with this thread and their kindness to share experience and motivate others. 

I was also a victim of so called 0.5 scam. Thankfully DIBP realised that and allowed other english test as well.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats ..I am also one of victim by Ielts.I am Juz started practicing .May I know how long u had been prepared for this exam ??Tell me your experience that will useful for the upcoming members those who are going to write .cheers


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey dude... cool ... you have given the exams???

All the best in advance buddy for getting the required scores  



atmahesh said:


> Same here. I took exam yester day evening and result is on hold.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi ambition:
can you please share your ex IELTS score and preparation strategy/material for PTE-A?

This will help others,

Thanks


----------



## goingausy (Nov 20, 2013)

Friends,

Pls help me where to register for PTE tests.

thanks
GA


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi ambition:

How much time pressured was the reading section of your exam?

Thanks


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

> Hi All,
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. If we register for TEST-A, do we automatically get access to boosters?
> ...


Hi Guys,
Need help with these queries.
Thanks.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

My IELTS score was L/R/S/W - 7/7/7/6.5

IELTS experience helped me in the PTE-A as both test the language ability in terms of LRSW.
Timing is crucial as far as PTE-A is concerned. One has to complete the test within stipulated time otherwise you will miss many questions to attempt.

I found difficulty with retell lecture and describe image tasks.


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi ambition:
> 
> How much time pressured was the reading section of your exam?
> 
> Thanks


You really need to be quick to answer. Do not spend much time on multiple choice - multiple answer.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Ambition.

What about your preparation strategy and material used?

go to PTE website to register.

Would you please share your PTE score also?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

Request you to use *"Reply with Quote"* option while replying to a query. So that we know to whom and which query you are trying to answer.



ILY said:


> go to PTE website to register.


----------



## goingausy (Nov 20, 2013)

ILY said:


> go to PTE website to register.


Computer-Based Test (CBT) development and delivery :: Pearson VUE 

PTE-A	Pearson Test of English Academic

Is this correct ?

thanks
GA


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

goingausy said:


> Computer-Based Test (CBT) development and delivery :: Pearson VUE
> 
> PTE-A	Pearson Test of English Academic
> 
> ...


You can book your test at Pearson Language Tests

Cheers


----------



## gbharath (Jul 3, 2014)

Hell there,
Is anyone from Hyderabad gave test at Storm? Please share your experience .


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

vijendra said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my score today at I scored a total of 69 ie. L:69 R:66 S:72 W:70 really surprised to see my score in 24 hours. Planning to re appear the test after 2 weeks as I need 79 in each band for 20 points. Now I have to practice a lot. :boxing:


Good score without practice!!!!!!!!!

I have appeared in IELTS 2 times and both times have scored more than 7 in 3 modules but only 6 and 6.5 in Writing.
I am planning to do PTE Academic, not sure about the Writing in PTE.
You have already done it, any advice on Writing as I need 7 in each module.???

Thanks


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was preparing for PTE Academic and had a question in the below areas:
> 
> ...


Hi Guys,

Could anyone please reply to the above question..

Thank you


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was preparing for PTE Academic and had a question in the below areas:
> 
> ...


Here are the clarifications:-
1)
a)Those discrepancies happen only in the practice tests. The actual exam is much more accurate, so you're unlikely to encounter this situation. 
b) In the exam, it depends on your luck, to be honest. Some of the audio clips are fast, while others are normal. The trick here is to stay with the audio. If you miss a word, NEVER stay back at that point in the text and allow the audio to move ahead. If you do this, you'll miss all subsequent errors. Instead, it would be better to miss just one or two. 

2) Most of the answers to the 'short answer' type questions are straightforward, but some can be tricky. Usually, only one or two of those questions will be difficult. No need to worry too much, because the weightage given to these questions are quite less. 

I hope I have answered your queries. Feel free to send me a PM if you need any further clarifications.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was preparing for PTE Academic and had a question in the below areas:
> 
> ...


Hi RogerQ,
Please find my responses below:

1. I heard the audio, it has "the" equation, same as in text, so we should not highlight this. Please listen the audio again, you might have got confused because of the accent.

2. Cannot say, as I have not given the test yet, but we have to assume the worst.
Just concentrate on the audio, and try to keep your mouse cursor in sync with the audio. This should help.

3. These will be simple GK questions. Will depend on luck, but I am assuming the questions will be straight-forward, from daily life and not that difficult.

I hope my answers helped you to some extent.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

*pte speaking*

Hi All,

I am overwhelmed by response of some members who are very helpful and had scored very good in this test.
thank you.
I need some guidance from them.

Today , I have received PTE- A result. 

Result is L-68 *S-48* R- 58 W -73
In enabling skills -- Grammar -68, Oral Frequency -54, Pronunciation - 40 , Spelling -49, Vocabulary -68 and Written discourse --60

I was going slow in first half of reading and lost time. I had to make a blind guess in last 5 questions. I think score in reading can be improved easily. 

I am most disappointment in Speaking score. It is not because I am surprised rather this is the same score I received without any preparation 25 days back in PTE Scored test A online.

My score in online tests was -
scored A Test --L -57 R -54 *S -48* W-65 
In enabling skills -- Grammar -28, _Oral Frequency -32, Pronunciation - 37 _, Spelling -81, Vocabulary -55 and Written discourse --47

Scored B Test --L -60 R -51 *S -43* W-65 
In enabling skills -- Grammar -65, _Oral Frequency -16, Pronunciation - 10_ , Spelling -60, Vocabulary -56 and Written discourse --75

I am not able to understand clearly, what is wrong after 30 days of preparation?
I think there is obviously something terribly wrong in fluency because I usually think hard and pause in between in answering graph and retell question, but my pronunciation is not that bad, though there is some room for improvement. 

I tried my best to be clear while answering the question. 
Should I take some classes for right pronunciation ?

Also, do PTE test us on American or British ascent. There are some words like "water" which was asked in 1 word answers , have different pronunciation in American and British English.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am overwhelmed by response of some members who are very helpful and had scored very good in this test.
> thank you.
> ...


I suggest you to go for classes of one week atleast and do it asap..
May be you can contact centre itself...if you centre was storm group or chopra and etc.

I see you are good in writing and should be equally be good in others also....its just that you need to pace yourself with the speed of the test.
It wont that more than 5k or 6k...

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

*pte speaking -- why is it so difficult ?*

Hi All,

I am overwhelmed by response of some members who are very helpful and had scored very good in this test.
thank you.
I need some guidance from them.

Today , I have received result of my first PTE- A attempt. I had scored *6.5* in Speaking in IELTS in my both attempts. 

Result is L-68 *S-48* R- 58 W -73
In enabling skills -- Grammar -68, Oral Frequency -54, Pronunciation - 40 , Spelling -49, Vocabulary -68 and Written discourse --60

I was going slow in first half of reading and lost time. I had to make a blind guess in last 5 questions. I think score in reading can be improved easily. 

I am most disappointment in Speaking score. It is not because I am surprised rather this is the same score I received without any preparation 25 days back in PTE Scored test A online.

My score in online tests was -
scored A Test --L -57 R -54 *S -48* W-65 
In enabling skills -- Grammar -28, _Oral Frequency -32, Pronunciation - 37 _, Spelling -81, Vocabulary -55 and Written discourse --47

Scored B Test --L -60 R -51 *S -43* W-65 
In enabling skills -- Grammar -65, _Oral Frequency -16, Pronunciation - 10_ , Spelling -60, Vocabulary -56 and Written discourse --75

I am not able to understand clearly, what is wrong after 30 days of preparation?
I think there is obviously something terribly wrong in fluency because I usually think hard and pause in between in answering graph and retell question, but my pronunciation is not that bad, though there is some room for improvement. 

I tried my best to be clear while answering the question. 
Should I take some classes for right pronunciation ?

Also, do PTE test us on American or British ascent. There are some words like "water" which was asked in 1 word answers , have different pronunciation in American and British English.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Multiple Choice Multiple Answers*

Hi Guys,
I have one query regarding "Multiple Choice Multiple Answers".

As we know that there is negative marking in case one chooses incorrect option.

For e.g. if answers are A,B,C and one chooses A,B,D, then he will score 1+1-1=1 marks.

But what if he chooses only 2 options out of 3 which are correct, for e.g. A,B.

Will it be scored 1+1=2
OR
1+1-1=1 (for not choosing 3rd).

In short, is it OK if I ignore an option I am confused about, or will it still score me negatively?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have one query regarding "Multiple Choice Multiple Answers".
> 
> As we know that there is negative marking in case one chooses incorrect option.
> ...


I believe you will get 2 if you select only A, B


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi All,
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. If we register for TEST-A, do we automatically get access to boosters?
> ...


Hi Guys,
I need urgent help regarding this, as I ned to buy the practice tests.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I need urgent help regarding this, as I ned to buy the practice tests.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1. by purchasing practise test, you can access to test booster 30 days.
2. after purchasing, you can try some days later, no worries.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi all,

I just did Practice Test A, and my score is:
L60 R55 S60 W59

and enabling skills are:
grammar 47
fluency 51
pronunciation 59
spelling 69
vocabulary 60
written discourse 79

It is so weird because I think I am good at Reading and Writing, my latest attemp on IELTS is L7.5 R8.5 W7.5 S6.5, but the grammar is only 47 so I'm really not sure how the points are marked?
Also, can you suggest any recommendation to reach 65 for each in my case. I heard that practise test is more difficult than real test, but the test center officer told me this statement is not correct. Both tests have the same difficulty. Can anyone who took real test give any opinion?

Thanks


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone.

Last night I did Scored test and got the following result.

L - 54 , R - 47 , W - 50 . S - 68

I am really scared by looking at this result as I already booked my test date for 6th Feb.
I have not done much practice I just understood the format and given scored test.

I am confident with all the section except reading because I found it too tricky compare to IELTS. Can anyone please help with reading strategies ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

haisergeant said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just did Practice Test A, and my score is:
> L60 R55 S60 W59
> ...


Did you practice before giving scored practice test ?


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Did you practice before giving scored practice test ?


I just practise with test booster in one week, since I just wanted to know the format of the test.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Another question, this time related to Listening section:

As we know Listening section has time limit 35-57 minutes (including 10 minutes for each "Write Summary" question (2-3 qs expected)

Let's assume, I complete one summary question in 5 minutes, will the 5 minutes I save be included in the overall time, or full 10 minutes will be deducted from the Listening section, whether I utilize them or not?

Thanks.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

No
The timing is per question. If you finish a 10 mins question in 5 mins, you go to the next question with its own timing.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> No
> The timing is per question. If you finish a 10 mins question in 5 mins, you go to the next question with its own timing.


But in Listening section only "Summarize" questions are individually timed, 10 mins per item, while rest of the items have a common clock which keeps running.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

oh yes, I meant only the summarize questions.
Sorry


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

thomasvo said:


> oh yes, I meant only the summarize questions.
> Sorry


Thanks Thomas,
But my question was really for the Other items in Listening Section.

Assume Total time in Listening is 50 mins
Assume there are 2 summarize Qs, so they will occupy 20 mins

So 30 mins left for other items.

But If I complete Summarize-1 in 6 mins and Summarize-2 in 7 mins (saved 4+3=7)

Will these saved 7 mins be added to Others making it 37 mins or will it be still 30 mins.

I hope I have given enough details for you to answer.
Sorry if this is confusing 

Thanks.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> I suggest you to go for classes of one week atleast and do it asap..
> May be you can contact centre itself...if you centre was storm group or chopra and etc.
> 
> I see you are good in writing and should be equally be good in others also....its just that you need to pace yourself with the speed of the test.
> ...


Thanks piyush!!


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have one query regarding "Multiple Choice Multiple Answers".
> 
> As we know that there is negative marking in case one chooses incorrect option.
> ...


Hi 
For Multiple choice choose multiple answers questions better attempt minimum two and maximum three options. The negative marking weight-age is less (1/4 of the correct answer), hence better to attempt two options if you have doubt also.
If you quit sure all three options, choose all 3 options.

For instance -- A,B,C are the right answers 
if you choose -- A,B,C -- you get full marks (1+1+1)
if you choose -- A,B -- you will get 2 ( 1+1)
if you choose -- A,D -- you will get 0.75 (1 -0.25)
if you choose -- A,B,D -- you will get 1.75 (1-0.25+1)
if you choose -- A,D,E -- you will get 0.5 (1-0.25-0.25)

In and all, better to answer min 2 and max.

BR//
NAGA


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi
> For Multiple choice choose multiple answers questions better attempt minimum two and maximum three options. The negative marking weight-age is less (1/4 of the correct answer), hence better to attempt two options if you have doubt also.
> If you quit sure all three options, choose all 3 options.
> 
> ...


Thanks BR.
But, I think the scoring you suggested is incorrect.
I found the scoring pattern from Official PEARSON website and its Official guide. Here it is:

According to Pearsons' PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf

"You will score marks for any correct options but you will lose score points for any incorrect option. These include: options that you have clicked on as correct but which are wrong and options that are correct but that you have not clicked on."

And Official Guide says that 1 point gained for correct and 1 point deducted for incorrect.

So in summary, we need to be sure of our answers.

[least we get is 0, and no negative] (cannot remember where I read this]

I am updating you calculation so that it will help others as well

For instance -- A,B,C are the right answers 
if you choose -- A,B,C -- you get full marks (1+1+1)
if you choose -- A,B -- you will get 1 ( 1+1-1)
if you choose -- A,D -- you will get 0 (1-1-1-1) [B,C not chosen, and D wrong][least we get is 0, and no negative]
if you choose -- A,B,D -- you will get 1 (1+1-1)
if you choose -- A,D,E -- you will get 0 (1-1-1-1-1) [B,C not chosen, and D,E wrong]

I hope this helps.

Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks BR.
> But, I think the scoring you suggested is incorrect.
> I found the scoring pattern from Official PEARSON website and its Official guide. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Adding to this, I think if we are unsure of one option, better not to attempt it as it might lead to unnecessary double negative marking

For e.g. Correct A,B,C
You choose: A,B,D you score 0 [1+1-1-1] (as C is not chosen, and D is wrong)
You choose: A,B you score 0 [1+1-1] (as C is not chosen)

Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.

Thanks.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

atmahesh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am overwhelmed by response of some members who are very helpful and had scored very good in this test.
> thank you.
> ...


Hi Mate,
You are good at writing. Listening is also fine. Reading you haven't finish the exam thats why you didn't received the desired scores. Finally, in speaking you are lagging.

Retell lecture and Describe Image carries more weight-age, so more focus on these items.

A ) Retell Lecture -- 

1.Write as much as when your hearing.
2.Note down the key /essential words/phrases
3.Don’t follow the template, till you not get the exact information
4.Understand the theme/main topic of the recording
5.Concentrate on fluency, pronunciation and oral fluency not much on content (but you should tell relevant topic , not out of the topic)
6.In 40 seconds of time, you need to finish the task 
7. Do not take long pauses or not much use fillers like hmmm, uh,haa etc.

B ) Describe Image --

1. Use some list of academic terms for representing the trends (increase / decrease)
2. Same like Re-tell lecture more focus on pronunciation , oral fluency than content.
3. Use different synonyms for the starting phases like (shows, represents, describes, depicts, illustrates, elucidates, etc

4. Focus on the main /essential points as the given picture/ bar graph /line graph/ photo/table/block diagram follow some things -- 
For instance you are telling about any Block diagram of any building or house:
First observe any names/labeled on the given diagram and follow it.

This picture depicts the Block diagram of XYZ's house. After entering the entrance door, right side living room followed by bedroom. Beside to the bedroom Kitchen followed by Bathroom. ...etc.


By seeing the your enabling scores you need to focus on the pronunciation ( do not follow any ascent , use neutral ascent ), Oral fluency ( do not take any long pauses / fillers usage) , grammar ( check the verb tenses / singular and plural verbs / usage of has and have / sentence structures ), spelling ( make a list of some words which we generally use -- If you do not know the spelling , better do not use the word and try to replace with synonym or alternative with that)

Hope this info some what help to you.
BR//
NAGA


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Adding to this, I think if we are unsure of one option, better not to attempt it as it might lead to unnecessary double negative marking
> 
> For e.g. Correct A,B,C
> You choose: A,B,D you score 0 [1+1-1-1] (as C is not chosen, and D is wrong)
> ...


Well, 
to me you were making sense till this last post 
but now you've added to the confusion

Firstly, <_You choose: A,B you score 0 [1+1-1] (as C is not chosen)_> 
here, 1+1-1 = 1
Secondly, <_You choose: A,B,D you score 0 [1+1-1-1] (as C is not chosen, and D is wrong)_>
here, IMHO, D would be taken as "wrong" answer chosen in place of "right" answer, i.e. C. In other words, here per me, scoring could be, 1+1-1=1
Deducting twice, one for C not chosen, one for D chosen, doesn't seem right (fair?) to me.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Adding to this, I think if we are unsure of one option, better not to attempt it as it might lead to unnecessary double negative marking
> 
> For e.g. Correct A,B,C
> You choose: A,B,D you score 0 [1+1-1-1] (as C is not chosen, and D is wrong)
> ...


The question has 3 correct options A,B and C. 

You sure on one option A is correct and guessing options B, E are may be correct.
In this scenario, better to choose A,B,E you will get ( 1+1-0.25 = 1.75)
If you choose A only then you received only (1 mark).

Main thing is , if correct answers carries of 'x' marks , the incorrect questions carries 1 by 4th ( 'x/4') of negative marking. 

BR// Naga


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

rs_99 said:


> Well,
> to me you were making sense till this last post
> but now you've added to the confusion
> 
> ...


That is why I wrote "correct me if I am wrong" 
Actually I am also confused regarding this


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

PTE tips

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> The question has 3 correct options A,B and C.
> 
> You sure on one option A is correct and guessing options B, E are may be correct.
> In this scenario, better to choose A,B,E you will get ( 1+1-0.25 = 1.75)
> ...


Hi BR,
I did not see any fractional scoring mentioned in Official materials.
People might get misguided and may approach the questions in careless way.

Please refer 
PTEA_Score_Guide.pdf
PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
These has scoring guidelines.

And the rule for "penalty if option is not chosen" is also mentioned in Official Guide.

http://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/PTEA_Test_Tips.pdf
Did not find link for score guide, please google it.

Thanks.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi BR,
> I did not see any fractional scoring mentioned in Official materials.
> People might get misguided and may approach the questions in careless way.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, 
It is not mentioned in any PTE related books and just understanding. My main motto is incorrect options weight-age is less compared to correct answers.

Important thing is, choose min 2 and max 3 options.

BR//
NAGA


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi BR,
the material that I have named and even Mahesh in earlier post mentioned are from PEARSON website. (PTE academic)

I don't know about weightage, but definitely there is no fractional negative scoring. Its -1 for wrong answer. 

Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Also I have bought the official guide from Pearson, which mentions +1 and -1 score pattern.

Sorry, my aim is not to pin point you or something, I just want that facts should be mentioned in the posts, as many people prepare for exams and plan their strategies as per the suggestions, the members make in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

*Please guys really need a TIPS for PTE academic*

Hi there,

I am having PTE academic on 27th Jan, I have practice scored test-A and unfortunately I got score (L-47, S-39, R-47, W-48), however, it was my first attempt to check my level of PTE. is this score reflect similar score to the real test? you can see my score report attached. Now, I am working on my weakness like Re-tell lecture, describe an Image, short answer question. In addition, I just require 51 points in each modules. Please, please suggest me some tips for SPEAKING module to score 51. 

I will appreciate all yours replies.

Thank you


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

deepslas said:


> Well, PTE-A test is difficult compared to real exam. Especially speaking and listening parts.
> I also scored less compared to my real exam marks.
> However, ur writing score is not that good. May be u was not focused while giving the exam. I guess u should practice more on writing summaries. I would suggest you to do that as much as you can.
> Listen to bbc radio 4 as u can understand british accent.
> ...


Thank you so much.. Would you please tell me how to score desire points in speaking module because in score test-A I have only got 39. Thus, I need to work hard on that point.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> Here are the clarifications:-
> 1)
> a)Those discrepancies happen only in the practice tests. The actual exam is much more accurate, so you're unlikely to encounter this situation.
> b) In the exam, it depends on your luck, to be honest. Some of the audio clips are fast, while others are normal. The trick here is to stay with the audio. If you miss a word, NEVER stay back at that point in the text and allow the audio to move ahead. If you do this, you'll miss all subsequent errors. Instead, it would be better to miss just one or two.
> ...


Thank you for the Answer Zoom


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

*Multiple choice questions*

Hi guys,

I have read that in multiple choice questions, your marks can be subtracted. Does this mean that your marks will be subtracted from overall score or only from that questions ?

Example:

Your overall score: 10

Multiple choice questions Scenario A: 2 choices to be chosen. you get 1 right and one wrong - so your total is zero (+1 - 1) . So your overall score is not changed.

Now lets take scenario B: 2 choices to be chosen, you get both wrong. Now you have score of -2 for this question. Will this be deducted from overall score making it 8 ? Or will it remain 10 and you will be scored 0 for this particular question ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Roger
Minimum marks that you get is 0 in multiple answer question. This IE mentioned in Scoring Tips PDF in Pearson website.
For eg. Correct A,B,C
U opted, A,D,E
U think u will score 1-1-1=-1, but no u will 0, as this is minimum

Please refer my earlier post as well.

Thanks.


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

deepslas said:


> BBC radio 4 is best for repeat sentence practice and retell lecture. You can pause while they are speaking and try to repeat or retell
> you can download bbc radio application if u have an android or just watch yotube videos.
> For graph you can type ielts graph images on google and try to speak every graph while keeping a eye on the clock as you can speak for 40 seconds only.
> ALso keep in mind even if u r not able to answer some of the questions in speaking
> don't lose ur fluency like try not to say uuummm, hhh, aaaa and also pronunciation too.


Thanks a lot


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

deepslas said:


> Well, PTE-A test is difficult compared to real exam. Especially speaking and listening parts.
> I also scored less compared to my real exam marks.
> However, ur writing score is not that good. May be u was not focused while giving the exam. I guess u should practice more on writing summaries. I would suggest you to do that as much as you can.
> Listen to bbc radio 4 as u can understand british accent.
> ...



Dear Deepslas

Could you please share your Practice Test and Real exam Result...

I did practice test and got L - 54 , R - 47 , W - 50 , S - 68.. need 65 each..

Thankyou..


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Deepslas
> 
> Could you please share your Practice Test and Real exam Result...
> 
> ...


Well ! i am not able to remember properly 
My practice exam was like 50 -67 range i guess w was 67 and s -55 
May be reading was 50 
Also, I was not concentrating much while giving the exam. But it was a lot more difficult too
I have given real exam two times and both times my score was above 70 
In my latest attemmpt I got w-73, s-75, r-77 and l- 71
I am planning to achieve 79 each . if anyone interested to practice they can contact me on skype
pm me


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

deepslas said:


> Well ! i am not able to remember properly
> My practice exam was like 50 -67 range i guess w was 67 and s -55
> May be reading was 50
> Also, I was not concentrating much while giving the exam. But it was a lot more difficult too
> ...


Dear Deepslas

Thank you for the reply..

I also felt that it was difficult. I could not attempt 5 question in reading as was short of time and wrote only 150 words in second essay as again timing was problem for me. Now preparing hard to get 65 each..

I bought test booster for month, PTE official book with 3 tests and TCYonline practice test( 10 test reading, writing, listening).. Hope this preparation will lead me to 65 each in real exam..

Could you please tell me how you prepared for reading and listening ?

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

deepslas said:


> Well ! i am not able to remember properly
> My practice exam was like 50 -67 range i guess w was 67 and s -55
> May be reading was 50
> Also, I was not concentrating much while giving the exam. But it was a lot more difficult too
> ...


I can see you got very good scores..Just practice hard and you will easily achieve your desired score.

Good Luck..


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Naga

Where did you saw this negative marking of 1/4th, where is it mentioned in the study material.

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

deepslas said:


> Well ! i am not able to remember properly
> My practice exam was like 50 -67 range i guess w was 67 and s -55
> May be reading was 50
> Also, I was not concentrating much while giving the exam. But it was a lot more difficult too
> ...


Hi Deep.

I wana practice with you on skype, my id is khurrams1981. Can we? When you are going to take exam again?

Thanks


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

ILY said:


> Hi Naga
> 
> Where did you saw this negative marking of 1/4th, where is it mentioned in the study material.
> 
> Thanks


Hi ILY, 
I was informed by one of the mentor from The Chopras institute at Bangalore.

BR// NAGA..


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi BR,
> I did not see any fractional scoring mentioned in Official materials.
> People might get misguided and may approach the questions in careless way.
> 
> ...


I tend to agree here. 

If there really was fractional scoring, the easiest way would have been ticking ALL boxes !
This way, you are assured of 1.25 marks (if two options are supposed to be correct), 
i.e. 1+1-0.25-0.25-0.25
Or, 
Assured of 2.5 marks (if three options are supposed to be correct), 
i.e. 1+1+1-0.25-0.25
That too, without scratching one's head at all !!

And, 
if one chooses 4 each time (assuming one can not click all five) which should be easy to just omit one sureshot wrong answer, 
then, in that case the scores are even better (up by 0.25 than I mentioned above). 

Have a feeling it does not make sense.


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

rs_99 said:


> I tend to agree here.
> 
> If there really was fractional scoring, the easiest way would have been ticking ALL boxes !
> This way, you are assured of 1.25 marks (if two options are supposed to be correct),
> ...


Hi mate, 
One more rule or algorithm if you choose more than 3 options -- then you will award zero marks.

NOTE : I'm not also 100 % sure , this info conveyed by Pearson mentors. 


BR//
NAGA.....


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi mate,
> One more rule or algorithm if you choose more than 3 options -- then you will award zero marks.
> 
> NOTE : I'm not also 100 % sure , this info conveyed by Pearson mentors.
> ...


Hi, 

I understand you are essentially conveying what is informed to you. I trust that you appreciate, (as nitmanit02 also mentioned) nobody is trying to prove A right and B wrong, we all are trying to have proper understanding for everyone's benefit. 

I remember reading somewhere 'all answers shd not be clicked, will result in no or -ve score' but I doubt if the algorithm will ward zero points for "4" answers !
After all, the question says "more than one answer is right", it does not say 2 or 3 or 4. A candidate has every right to choose 4 answers he (claims he) deems correct !


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

*Negative marking*



reddytelecom478 said:


> Hi ILY,
> I was informed by one of the mentor from The Chopras institute at Bangalore.
> 
> BR// NAGA..


Thanks but that is incorrect information.

I checked in the Score Guide given in the Practice Test Plus.

It is 1 for correct answer & -1 for each wrong selection and minimum score is 0.

Thanks


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

*Essay review*

Hi Guys,

I was practicing for the PTE academic and below is an essay I wrote (typed) in 20 minutes. Could you please review and provide me feedback? Also, the ones who have completed the PTE, could you please tell me what you think and where improvement is needed, after comparing this with the essay you wrote in the exam and the marks you received ? (I have followed Ryan's method, as you might observe)

Below is the question and the essay:

*Question: Courses in music and art should be required for students in high school. Do you agree or disagree with this idea? Use specific reasons and examples to support this.*

Answer: 
_
In the modern world where education is key to success, high school forms an important juncture in a student’s journey. Every society has its own beliefs on matters of education, wherein some societies believe imposing compulsory standards and others believe in allowing students to choose their own path. It is disagreed that courses such as music and art should be required for students in high school. This will supported by highlighting the importance of allowing students to chart their own course and also the necessities of modern living

Each student has his/her own interest and strengths according to which they desire to progress in their paths. For example, a student might be strong in math or in science and wish to pursue a career in these fields. Imposing the study of art and music could result in distracting the pupil’s attention from his main strength and wasting his/ her energy in other fields. Hence, in the interest of letting the student focus his fullest energy in his area of choice, art and music must not be imposed on the student.

In the modern world, science and technology are the areas where the economy is strong and people have a better opportunity to make a higher living. As an example, we can find that numerous math and science graduates earn a decent wage, whereas in the art world, fewer people make high income. One of the main goals of education being to equip the individual to have a good standard of living, we must not impose on students any subjects.

As discussed in the above sections, keeping in mind the importance of allowing students interests and also the practical realities of living in the modern economy, it is not agreed that students should be required to study art and music in high school._

Thank you


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was practicing for the PTE academic and below is an essay I wrote (typed) in 20 minutes. Could you please review and provide me feedback? Also, the ones who have completed the PTE, could you please tell me what you think and where improvement is needed, after comparing this with the essay you wrote in the exam and the marks you received ? (I have followed Ryan's method, as you might observe)
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

ur content is good but there's a lack of coherence..........practice more on ur writing part. In the mid of ur essay u have deviated a bit from the point that have been asked...... keep practicing

All the best!!

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was practicing for the PTE academic and below is an essay I wrote (typed) in 20 minutes. Could you please review and provide me feedback? Also, the ones who have completed the PTE, could you please tell me what you think and where improvement is needed, after comparing this with the essay you wrote in the exam and the marks you received ? (I have followed Ryan's method, as you might observe)
> 
> ...


Nice essay Roger 
Just one feedback.
You could have written more about "why music and art, if chosen, would not be beneficial".

Before reading your essay, I had formulated my own. However, my point of view is to agree.
Please read my essay, and let me know any feedback you have.
I took 20 mins, not even 1 second to revise and correct any grammatical mistakes, if any 

Today, music and art are just as popular as they were in the ancient times. This is evident from the fans that various musicians and artists have. It is agreed that students in high school be required to take up the courses in music and art. This will be proven by analyzing the importance of art and music as a career as well as a method of rejuvenation.

Firstly, art and music create many job opportunities in modern world. For example, advertising and movie industries do need musicians to compose the background scores of their films. Moreover, re-known musicians are handsomely paid for their service. It can be seen from this example that music and art can be taken up as professions that have good income and recognition. Thus, music and art teaching should be made mandatory in high school so that they learn from young age.

Secondly, art and music helps to rejuvenate one’s mind. For instance, many scientific researches have proven that regular touch with music helps people to keep their minds fresh. In todays’ world, with the kind of stress people are in, this is necessary. This proves that music and arts are really important and thus should be made part of curriculum in the high school so that students also benefit from their advantages.

After analyzing the important roles that music and art play in one’s life, it can be concluded that they should be treated as any other subject and included in the high school course. Further, it is expected that the world will get more talented artists in the coming future.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

parthvi said:


> Thank you so much.. Would you please tell me how to score desire points in speaking module because in score test-A I have only got 39. Thus, I need to work hard on that point.


Hi,

I have got 48 in practice test A and in real exam too in speaking. Please share how are you preparing to improve in speaking section.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

*PTE Exam schedule not possible via debit card*

Hi Friends,

Anyone facing issue in scheduling exam via online?

Each time I try to book using mine or my father's debit card it ends with a error message saying "Decline: transaction failed".
And its the same when i tried to purchase Practice exams.
Both cards have sufficient balance and I am able to do other transactions,bookings etc..

Anybody faced the same issue and solved it?

In the worst case, I would directly purchase the exam from the test center. But any idea do they also sell the Practice tests?

Regards,
Guru


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

*practice test A experience*



atmahesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got 48 in practice test A and in real exam too in speaking. Please share how are you preparing to improve in speaking section.


Today I have attempted practice test A and scored overall 51, see below detailed score card:
*Communicative Skills*
L : 58
R : 49
S : 38
W : 63

*Enabling Skills*
Grammar : 47
Oral Fluency : 10
Pronunciation : 12
Spelling : 90
Vocabulary : 43
Written Discourse : 79

I need 65 in each section.
I don't understand how I scored only 12 in pronunciation and 10 in oral fluency, although I scored 7.5 in speaking in IELTS.
I had appeared IELTS thrice and trapped in 0.5 scam in reading and writing. Now I am quite disappointed with the scored which I got today in PTE practice. I have my exam on 27th Jan.
I don't know what to do except practicing for two more days, now I'm feeling like I stuck between PTE and IELTS.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> Nice essay Roger
> Just one feedback.
> You could have written more about "why music and art, if chosen, would not be beneficial".
> 
> ...


Hi nitmanit,

Thank you for reviewing my essay. 

Your Essay looks good, with proper content and structure. The word "re-known" in the first para should have been "renowned". 

Also, I was wondering, since you have followed Ryan's format, as I have, using the format as a base, must try to make it more original. Using standard phrases such as " It is agreed ..." , "This will be proven .." or stating "From this example, it is clear .." especially when the example is not as compelling, not sure this is a good idea. What do you think ?

I took 20 minutes and dint have even a second to review the essay.

Thank you..


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> ur content is good but there's a lack of coherence..........practice more on ur writing part. In the mid of ur essay u have deviated a bit from the point that have been asked...... keep practicing
> 
> ...


Hi Sameer,

Thank you for reviewing my essay and providing me feedback.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ravinain said:


> Today I have attempted practice test A and scored overall 51, see below detailed score card:
> Communicative Skills
> L : 58
> R : 49
> ...


Same here. I don't know how to improve in speaking section. I had 6.5 in speaking in ielts. I would suggest to go slow and be clear what to speak.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Today I have attempted practice test A and scored overall 51, see below detailed score card:
> *Communicative Skills*
> L : 58
> R : 49
> ...


Hi

both tests (ielts & pte) are different and test differently the same skill. Therefore it does not mean that you score 7.5 in IELTS means you will be able to get good score in PTE too.

You should not have scheduled your test till you are fully satisfied that you have achieved certain level of skill.

Now you can postponed your exam till any next suitable date and go for exam when you are fully ready.

Best of luck


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi
> 
> both tests (ielts & pte) are different and test differently the same skill. Therefore it does not mean that you score 7.5 in IELTS means you will be able to get good score in PTE too.
> 
> ...


You are right ily. But the question is really why the score is so low and how it can be improved be in 2 days or 2 weeks.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

hi2guru said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Anyone facing issue in scheduling exam via online?
> 
> ...


Dear Guru,

I would suggest you to call up your bank and find out about this issue. I faced the same issue so called up bank and they activated my visa debit card to do International transaction. Your card maybe not authorized to do international transaction so please call up your bank and get it activated.

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

Can anyone please let me know about the reviews of PTE scored test -B. Whether it is worth to take or not after attempting scored test -A. Please, tell at earliest.

Thanks


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

ILY said:


> Hi
> 
> both tests (ielts & pte) are different and test differently the same skill. Therefore it does not mean that you score 7.5 in IELTS means you will be able to get good score in PTE too.
> 
> ...



Dear ILY...there is no point in reshedule the test as you can only reshedule it before 7 days and that too by paying 25% Exam fees. Resheduling in 7 days of exam is like booking another available date...

ThankYou


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

ravinain said:


> Today I have attempted practice test A and scored overall 51, see below detailed score card:
> Communicative Skills
> L : 58
> R : 49
> ...


Dear Ravinain

Dont loose hope by seeing this practice result I still feel that you will do good in your exam loooking at english skills in Ielts..Just practice as much as you can and understand the format properly...Good Luck...

Thankyou


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

parthvi said:


> Can anyone please let me know about the reviews of PTE scored test -B. Whether it is worth to take or not after attempting scored test -A. Please, tell at earliest.
> 
> Thanks


Dear parthvi

I think Test B is more depend on your test A result and your desired score...

Could you please share your test A result and desired score ??

Thankyou


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

best of luck:

Practice as much as you can.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Guru,
> 
> I would suggest you to call up your bank and find out about this issue. I faced the same issue so called up bank and they activated my visa debit card to do International transaction. Your card maybe not authorized to do international transaction so please call up your bank and get it activated.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rohit,
Will check the same.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Can anybody who scored 65+ please share speaking recording. My score is 48. I want to compare it with mine. The practice book samples are too ideal.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Could you please review my essay that I wrote on the topic below:

*Most people in what are known as the developed nations have homes full of gadgets and labor-saving devices, from vacuum cleaners and dishwashers to the latest in computer technology. Some people claim that despite all these labor-saving devices, we seem to have less time.
In your opinion, has technology improved the quality of life or made it more complicated? Support you arguments with examples. *

_Today, technology is used extensively all over the world. This is apparent in the households where a number of technological devices and gadgets are used. It is believed that technology and its applications have improved the quality of life. This will be proved by analyzing the importance of computers and washing machines in our daily routine.

Firstly, computer is probably the most necessary and useful technology that has been invented in this modern world. For example, students can get necessary information related to their curriculum in a fizzy, at the click of a button using internet on their computers. This is not possible by using books and other paper-based materials. This example makes it clear that technology is extremely useful and has made our daily life much less complicated.

Secondly, washing machines are very user-friendly and useful gadgets at home. For instance, fully automatic washing machine washes loads of clothes within half an hour without the manual intervention for that period. On the other hand, same number of clothes, if washed with hands, will take up almost 2 hours. This saves a lot of time, and people can invest this time in some other important work or in their hobbies. It is clear from the example that technology has improved the quality of life.

After analyzing the significance of computers and washing machines in day-to-day lives, it can be concluded that technology is essential in our daily routine and has definitely elevated the quality of life. It is predicted that many new technologies will be invented in the coming future which will further enhance the way of living._


Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Another Essay 
Could you please review my essay that I wrote on the topic below:

*A recent trend in the entertainment world is to adapt classic works of literature for either TV or the movies. One argument is that this is to everyone’s benefit, as it introduces people to works they might otherwise never have experienced, while others say that turning books into movies not only cheapens the original, but is rarely done successfully.
In your opinion, do works of literature translate effectively to the screen? Support your arguments with reasons/examples.*
_
In recent times, many literature works have been adapted into films and television series. This has resulted in many non-readers getting the opportunity to get in touch with the classic works of literature. It is believed that shaping books into movies and TV series is totally justifiable. This will be proven by analyzing the justice done by some characters of the books and showing that many great books have been transformed into equally great movies.

Firstly, there are uncountable cases where the character in the movie has done enough justice to the character in the original novel. For example, Daniel Redcliffe, who portrayed the title character in the Harry Potter film series was superb and did a brilliant job in the films. He has been appreciated for his portrayal of Harry Potter across the world. Moreover, Harry Potter film series is one of the high-grossing movies of all time. This example shows that it is a good idea to convert novels into films.

Secondly, novel adapted films are an effective medium to reach mass population who are not inclined towards reading. For instance, many believe that they do not have either time or passion to read novels. For them, there is no better option than novel adapted movies. This saves their time and further introduces them to the novelist’s ideas, though from a different medium. Thus, as seen from this example, it is clear that novel adapted films are useful and beneficial to many.

After analyzing the justice done by movie characters towards the novels and reach of novel adapted films to the non-readers, it is concluded that turning books into movies is not only justified, but it benefits the whole society. Further, it is predicted that, many film producers will make films based on the work of well-known novelists. _

Thanks.


----------



## Goutham (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Could anyone help me with the material?


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear parthvi
> 
> I think Test B is more depend on your test A result and your desired score...
> 
> ...


My score of Test - A was (L-47, R-47, W- 48 , S-39), however, my desire score is 50 in each. Thus, planing to attempt Test -B for better hope.

Thanks


----------



## parthvi (Jan 23, 2015)

*Feeling nurous*

Hi guys,

Feeling frustrated after attempting scored Test - B, and I got my result (L-48, R-40, W-44, S-43), though, the test was pretty hard. Is any one attempted test -B? please, share your reviews. I do not know what will going to happen tomorrow (Jan-27 ) in real exam. I need 50 in each. Any suggestion guys??


Thanks


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

parthvi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Feeling frustrated after attempting scored Test - B, and I got my result (L-48, R-40, W-44, S-43), though, the test was pretty hard. Is any one attempted test -B? please, share your reviews. I do not know what will going to happen tomorrow (Jan-27 ) in real exam. I need 50 in each. Any suggestion guys??
> 
> ...


R u also going thru and taking help of official book for pte a ? 

Try to go with that before practicing !!!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Parthvi

You can pray for 50. I hope you will get it. Don't worry. Just focus on the format and speed of attempt.

Best of luck. Please do share your score once you done.

Thanks


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Just did the real test today.

I have only one essay, the topic is:
It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?

Hope it helps someone. Now I finger cross for the result which maybe out in 6 hours.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Hiser

best of luck for your result.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

haisergeant said:


> Just did the real test today.
> 
> I have only one essay, the topic is:
> It is argue that getting married before finishing school or getting a job is not a good choice. To what extent do you agree or disagree?
> ...



Hi Haiser
How much was the time pressure in READING Section?


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

ILY said:


> Hi Haiser
> How much was the time pressure in READING Section?


Well, I have to admit that I did carefully in some beginning questions, after that, I realized that I had 7 questions for 10 minutes (I have total 17 questions) so I rushed but eventually, miss one question due to time limit.

Hope you will take the test very well.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

haisergeant said:


> Well, I have to admit that I did carefully in some beginning questions, after that, I realized that I had 7 questions for 10 minutes (I have total 17 questions) so I rushed but eventually, miss one question due to time limit.
> 
> Hope you will take the test very well.


For 17 Questions, how much was the total time to complete all these?


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

ILY said:


> For 17 Questions, how much was the total time to complete all these?


About 33 minutes, so you must use less than 2 minutes for each question.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

haisergeant said:


> About 33 minutes, so you must use less than 2 minutes for each question.


But we can not limit 2 minutes for all kinds of Questions. For instance, MCQs have long paragraphs especially with multiple answers need more time to read compared to fill in the blanks which you can do quickly and even re order paragraphs. 

Therefore it is expected that first 2 parts will take more time than the last 3 parts.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

ILY said:


> But we can not limit 2 minutes for all kinds of Questions. For instance, MCQs have long paragraphs especially with multiple answers need more time to read compared to fill in the blanks which you can do quickly and even re order paragraphs.
> 
> Therefore it is expected that first 2 parts will take more time than the last 3 parts.


Yes, sure, some questions require much time. Others require less time. my calculation is just an average number.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Can Anyone please help me with the speaking section in PTE Academic.

Short answer question- Do I need to repeat myself when it is a one word answer?
Question- What is the name of the instrument to measure the variations in temperature?
Answer- Thermometer 

So do I need to say thermometer once as I have seen once i give the answers the audio goes to recording stopped due to silence detected (I only said thermometer once).

Please help whomsoever have given the test.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can Anyone please help me with the speaking section in PTE Academic.
> 
> ...


You just have to say once while recording is going on. Once said that's it. move to next it will be saved.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

ILY said:


> You just have to say once while recording is going on. Once said that's it. move to next it will be saved.




Dear Ily,

Thank you so much for the prompt reply.

thanks


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Ily,

Have you given any test recently.
I have given an online Test A and I found it bit difficult.
Is the real exam also this much difficult?

The practice material is also very limited for this test, could you please advise from where and how did you study for it?

I appeared in IELTS a month ago and scored L-8, R- 7.5, W-6.5 and S-8.5 but my score in PTE was literally unsatisfactory for me to accept (very disappointed)

Any advise or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can Anyone please help me with the speaking section in PTE Academic.
> 
> ...


You hear a short question and then the recording status box will change to recording.
Start your answer as soon as this happens. If you wait for more than 3 seconds,
recording will stop and the item status will change to ‘completed’, which means that
you have lost your chance to give your answer.

When you have started talking, don’t stop for more than a second or two until you
have finished. If you stop for 3 seconds whilst speaking, the recording status will
change to ‘completed’ even if you haven’t finished, and you won’t be able to
continue answering.

If the status changes to ‘completed’, you have to click ‘Next’ to move on to the next
item. This also applies to speaking item types Read aloud, Repeat sentence,
Describe image and Re-tell lecture.


----------



## ravinain (Aug 1, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Ily,
> 
> Have you given any test recently.
> I have given an online Test A and I found it bit difficult.
> ...


Hi Kirti,

How much you scored in practice test A?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Ily,
> 
> Have you given any test recently.
> I have given an online Test A and I found it bit difficult.
> ...


Currently there is following material you can use for practice:

Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) = 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers – PearsonELT.com



Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests

4: TCY Online:
PTE practice tests for Reading, listening, speaking and writing | Top Rated Tests - Page 1

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Best of Luck:

Practice as much as you can using all above


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

ILY said:


> Currently there is following material you can use for practice:
> 
> Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
> 1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) =
> ...


*NICE WORK!!


VERY ELABORATIVE INFO GUYS......*

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

ravinain said:


> Hi Kirti,
> 
> How much you scored in practice test A?


It was ridiculous

Listening- 64
Reading- 60
Speaking- 63
Writing - 70

I am not even touching 7 in each as per IELTS.

Thanks


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

ILY said:


> Currently there is following material you can use for practice:
> 
> Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
> 1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) =
> ...



Dear Ily,

Thanks for the links and info.

Appreciate your work.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> It was ridiculous
> 
> Listening- 64
> Reading- 60
> ...


Hi,

we cant compare both the test as they both have different approach to the questions and marking. But i am sure that u can get the above 65 easily in the real score as its easier than the scored test (atleast that's what i think when i faced the real test).

All the best mate!!

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

ILY said:


> Currently there is following material you can use for practice:
> 
> Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
> 1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) =
> ...



Hi Ily

I have an exam on Feb 6 after a week.
I am not sure how I am going to achieve it. 

I am hoping that the real exam will be little easy so that I can get that score.:fingerscrossed:


Thank you for the links for practice


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi,
> 
> we cant compare both the test as they both have different approach to the questions and marking. But i am sure that u can get the above 65 easily in the real score as its easier than the scored test (atleast that's what i think when i faced the real test).
> 
> ...


Hi Sameer 

thanks, that's what I am hoping for.

I have only one week to go:fingerscrossed:

Let's see


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Friends,
I have just given the Practice test -A and got the below results:

L:63
R:47 (Not able to attend Paragraph ordering and fill in the blanks of Reading type due to technical issues.)
S:56
W:63

Grammar: 47
Oral Fluency: 53
Pronunciation: 23
Spelling:69
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 79

I need 65 in each section, please provide me some tips to get the desired result. My exam is on 30th jan.

Also if any one face the technical issues during reading part please let me know.
I was not able to drag paragraphs in Ordering paragraph question and also not able to drag the answer in fill in the blank questions so not able to complete both these type of questions.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Ily
> 
> I have an exam on Feb 6 after a week.
> I am not sure how I am going to achieve it.
> ...


I am sure. you will get it, Just do the test with full power and energy.

Attempt 100% till that practice your weak areas as much as you can.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have just given the Practice test -A and got the below results:
> 
> L:63
> ...


report to PTE for this error hope they give you another test free.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Sameer
> 
> thanks, that's what I am hoping for.
> 
> ...


Just attempt the test with COOL mind. and think that its is not a big deal even if I could not score well. 

You need not to be panic during the test and stay comfortable. You will see your score will improve in sha Allah.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have just given the Practice test -A and got the below results:
> 
> L:63
> ...


Hi Gaurav,

you are almost at 65 and trust me real test is easier than the scored one 

L:63 *(TRY TO BE MORE ALERT AND YOU WILL GET TEH DESIRED SCORE)*
R:47 (Not able to attend Paragraph ordering and fill in the blanks of Reading type due to technical issues.) *(IF U WOULD HAVE ATTENDED THE WHOLE SET DEFINETLY U WOULD HAVE SCORED 65)*
S:56 *( WORK ON UR PRONOUNCIATION AND U'LL GET THE DESIRED RESULT)*
W:63 *WORK ON THE COHERENCE AS IT MATTERS A LOT, IT WILL BE AN ICING ON THE CAKE *


For Speaking bring modulation in ur voice with the correct pronounciation and boss u will be done with the PTE-A

*ALL THE VERY BEST!!

Regards,
Sameer*


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> you are almost at 65 and trust me real test is easier than the scored one
> 
> ...


What is COHERENCE?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

ILY said:


> What is COHERENCE?


*coherence - definition of coherence by The Free Dictionary*

Regards,
Sameer


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

sameer7106 said:


> *coherence - definition of coherence by The Free Dictionary*
> 
> Regards,
> Sameer


*Coherence and Cohesion:* Your views and opinions are consistent and organised, and they should be appropriately linked. You writing should be fluent in order to make it clear for your reader.

*Lexical Resource:* The use of an extensive range of fluent, appropriate and accurate vocabulary with correct spellings.


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

Just receive the test result, exactly 6 hours after test.

My skills are:
Listening 61
Reading 62
Speaking 60
Writing 70

while 
Grammar 74, fluency 56, Pronunciation 64, spelling 86, vocabulary 59, written discourse 90

So I didn't get the desired score. However, I have the feeling that this test is easier than IELTS and the real test is much easier than practise test. My practice test was L60 R55 S60 W59.

Now I know my weak points to improve, those are fluency (I have problem in describe image, much of uhm, ahm), pronunciation is not good enough and also vocabulary (also in describe image, since I don't use much trending words)

Hope those will help someone to have a better understanding about this test.


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

haisergeant said:


> Just receive the test result, exactly 6 hours after test.
> 
> My skills are:
> Listening 61
> ...


*ALL THE VERY BEST MATE!!

You have showed the true sprit to pass the test and learning from ur mistakes......*


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

sameer7106 said:


> Hi Gaurav,
> 
> you are almost at 65 and trust me real test is easier than the scored one
> 
> ...


Thanks Sameer for boosting my moral

Could you please let me now how much easy is the real test or how much difference I can expect in my real results.
It will be great if you share your practice test and real test results.
Also is there any site or any material, resource, using that I can improve my pronunciation. 

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

haisergeant said:


> Just receive the test result, exactly 6 hours after test.
> 
> My skills are:
> Listening 61
> ...


It also shows that practice test A and B tells your exact landing position in real exam. So you can test yourself well before setting for real show.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

haisergeant said:


> Just receive the test result, exactly 6 hours after test.
> 
> My skills are:
> Listening 61
> ...


Hi,
I have got same kind of result of your practice test in my practice test.
Could you please share some tips and material to improve pronunciation and also need help in Reading area.
Below is my results of Practice Test-A:

L:63
R:47 (Not able to attend Paragraph ordering and fill in the blanks of Reading type due to technical issues.)
S:56
W:63

Grammar: 47
Oral Fluency: 53
Pronunciation: 23
Spelling:69
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 79


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi,
> I have got same kind of result of your practice test in my practice test.
> Could you please share some tips and material to improve pronunciation and also need help in Reading area.
> Below is my results of Practice Test-A:
> ...


Well, I follow Simon IELTS website for a long time, so my writing and reading improve a lot. I think you can base on this website to improve those skills. For speaking and pronunciation (my weak point, too ), I think I will improve it by listening to short sentences and repeat them several times. I strongly believe it would help your Grammar, Pronunciation and Oral Fluency as well.

Also, by listening to short answers, noting down what you hear and repeat, you can practise for those types in test (repeat sentence and dictation)

Hope it helps


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

One Question, In Listening Section, if we are done with "read aloud", is it OK if we click "Next" before the timer runs out, or should we wait for the timer to end.
My basic idea is to clarify, if by doing so, the questions should not remain "unanswered".


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> One Question, In Listening Section, if we are done with "read aloud", is it OK if we click "Next" before the timer runs out, or should we wait for the timer to end.
> My basic idea is to clarify, if by doing so, the questions should not remain "unanswered".


you can click next before the completion of recording.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Has anybody noticed a strange thing while reviewing the "Speaking Section" answers in PTE Boosters. 

My voice comes out totally different in the answers, it sounds very raucous (a raucous voice or noise is loud and sounds rough). Is this how our voices get recorded in actual test.

If yes, I am terrified as it sounded horrible and I am unsure how will it impact the results. 

Will appreciate, if any of you who have also observed this will respond.

Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

ILY said:


> you can click next before the completion of recording.


Thanks ILY


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> Has anybody noticed a strange thing while reviewing the "Speaking Section" answers in PTE Boosters.
> 
> My voice comes out totally different in the answers, it sounds very raucous (a raucous voice or noise is loud and sounds rough). Is this how our voices get recorded in actual test.
> 
> ...


Don't be terrified man. It's not that horror. Everyone is doing it. Simple don't listen your horrible voice after recording. Just do the test.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

*PTE Practice Test A result*

Dear Friends,

here is my Practice test A's result. 
As many of you said in previous posts, that practice tests will be difficult than the real exam. Do you guys think is this a reasonable score to try the real exam? Requirement is 65 in each.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Overall score - 70

L- 73
R- 63 
S- 75 
W- 72 

Enabling skills (although I don't understand few)
Grammar - 83
Oral Fluency - 59
Pronunciation - 70
Spelling - 90
Vocabulary - 85
Written discourse - 90
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

During the practice test, I thought I will definitely get less mark in Speaking. As I faced difficulty in remembering (repeat sentences), I was out of words (Describe Image and Retell lecture). Even during answer short question, in most cases, I know the answer, but I couldn't recollect the word immediately. 
But still the score of S is unexpected. 

I was confident on my L and W. 
I failed in R. I should have scored well. Probably I didn't practice well or was over confident. But I felt entire R part was difficult compared to others.

I was more concerned about this test. Currently, finished the official book, took 2 practice tests that comes with the CD, did 2 tests from macmilan book, did some of boosters from pte site.
Initially planned to take real exam on 1st week of Feb. But now have to postpone till 3rd week due to my current project commitments. Anyway that will give me some time to practice more and have Practice test B also. 

Now, after the practice test, the confidence level have boosted up. 

Regards,
Guru


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Dear Friends,

If you have given the real exam, Is real exam easier than the Practice Test A and Test B??

I have found online Practice test are bit difficult and not completely audible(spooky voices, missing words/hard to understand words) have heard bit background noise as well which is a distraction off course.

Has anyone else had the same issue??

Please reply.

Thanks in advance


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Kriti2015,
yesterday I gave practice test A. I also felt it was difficult.
I also had different voices and difficult to understand words, very fast spoken words. background noises also. But didn't felt much distracted, as i was expecting the same. I think either in the tests in the CDs of official book or macmilan book, it was the same. 

By the way how much did you score in practice test A?






Kriti2015 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> If you have given the real exam, Is real exam easier than the Practice Test A and Test B??
> 
> ...


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> If you have given the real exam, Is real exam easier than the Practice Test A and Test B??
> 
> ...


I have given real test after giving Practice Test A. 
I too found Practice test A slightly difficult than real test, in other words after practice real test was easier. 
I had got min 65 or more each (with 65 in speaking) in Practice Test A, and surprisingly scored 80+ ( 87,84, 90,90) in real test.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

hi2guru said:


> Hi Kriti2015,
> yesterday I gave practice test A. I also felt it was difficult.
> I also had different voices and difficult to understand words, very fast spoken words. background noises also. But didn't felt much distracted, as i was expecting the same. I think either in the tests in the CDs of official book or macmilan book, it was the same.
> 
> By the way how much did you score in practice test A?


Hi hi2guru

My score in Practice Test A- 

Listening- 64 
Reading- 60
Speaking- 63 
Writing - 70 

I was expecting more than this, not happy with it, I happened to miss few questions as well due to tech error.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

nikdh said:


> I have given real test after giving Practice Test A.
> I too found Practice test A slightly difficult than real test, in other words after practice real test was easier.
> I had got min 65 or more each (with 65 in speaking) in Practice Test A, and surprisingly scored 80+ ( 87,84, 90,90) in real test.


Hey Nikdh,

Awesome score,

How much practice you did, how did you practice?
What would be the best strategies to consider to a good score like you
I have an exam on 6th Feb, I am bit nervous.

My score in Practice Test A- 

Listening- 64 
Reading- 60
Speaking- 63 
Writing - 70 

Thanks


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

nikdh said:


> I have given real test after giving Practice Test A.
> I too found Practice test A slightly difficult than real test, in other words after practice real test was easier.
> I had got min 65 or more each (with 65 in speaking) in Practice Test A, and surprisingly scored 80+ ( 87,84, 90,90) in real test.


Hi,
Awesome score
I have given Practice Test-A yesterday and got very less marks.
Your score is giving me motivation.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

nikdh said:


> I have given real test after giving Practice Test A.
> I too found Practice test A slightly difficult than real test, in other words after practice real test was easier.
> I had got min 65 or more each (with 65 in speaking) in Practice Test A, and surprisingly scored 80+ ( 87,84, 90,90) in real test.


Hi Nikdh,
Those are some fantastic numbers! What were your scores on the rest of Practice test A?
And have you taken IELTS before? How did you score?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
Just done with my Scored Practice test-A.

Waiting for the results now :fingerscrossed:

How much time does it take to get the score report, is it 2 hours?

Thanks.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Just done with my Scored Practice test-A.
> 
> Waiting for the results now :fingerscrossed:
> ...


2 minute....


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Just done with my Scored Practice test-A.
> 
> Waiting for the results now :fingerscrossed:
> ...


2-5 minutes


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Just done with my Scored Practice test-A.
> 
> Waiting for the results now :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Got my Practice test-A results:

Overall:	67
Listening:	70
Reading:	66
Speaking:	62
Writing:	68

Enabling:
Grammar:	67
Oral Fluency:	39
Pronounciation:	41
Spelling:	55
Vocabulary:	79
Written discou:	79

Very close to 65 uffff :juggle:
I need to work my speaking, as I know it is my weak skill 

Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Got my Practice test-A results:
> 
> Overall:	67
> Listening:	70
> ...


Guys,
Please suggest how to sharpen these skills more.


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

72/90/59/76 listening/reading/speaking/writing
and i need 79 + 
i got this result ... fairly disappointed, given they do not accept PTE academic in Russia, so i had to fly to Turkey just to pass a test...

so my question is... how do i improve speaking???.. and why it is so low?? i scored 8 on speaking when i undertook IELTs 

i had oral fluency 61
pronunciation 63


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

I've booked yet another PTE academic exam for Sunday 1st February, 
please give some reasonable advise how do enhance my performance in speaking!!! 

thanks


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

nikdh said:


> I have given real test after giving Practice Test A.
> I too found Practice test A slightly difficult than real test, in other words after practice real test was easier.
> I had got min 65 or more each (with 65 in speaking) in Practice Test A, and surprisingly scored 80+ ( 87,84, 90,90) in real test.


Excellent score Nikdh.
It would be great, if you could share your experiences with us.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

umami said:


> i got this result ... fairly disappointed, given they do not accept PTE academic in Russia, so i had to fly to Turkey just to pass a test...


Same problem here, I'm in Indonesia and the closest test location is in Singapore. I've never even been to Singapore before!


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

umami said:


> I've booked yet another PTE academic exam for Sunday 1st February,
> please give some reasonable advise how do enhance my performance in speaking!!!
> 
> thanks



* Watch any English news channel and listen to how they give the pauses inbetween sentences.
* Take any newspaper and try to "read aloud", giving proper pauses to commas and full stops. 
* for "Repeat sentences", I normally close my eyes and try to repeat the same sentence while it is played. This helps remembering the words to a greater extend, so that u shall repeat maximum during recording.
* For "retell lecture" and "explain diagram", take hints before recording starts.
* Don't be fast in speaking, as you could miss few words/points. or some of your words might not get properly pronounced. Speak in the normal pace which you are used to, but make sure it is clear.
* Think as if you are speaking to a person to make him understand what you speak.

All the above strategies helped me to improve my speaking. could help you too.

All the best for ur next attempt.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Got my Practice test-A results:
> 
> Overall:	67
> Listening:	70
> ...


Hi,
Below is my self review and suggestions for fellow PTE exam takers:

I did not think the exam was very tough, it is my feedback, of course. 
I just think, we need to concentrate more, as anxiety can sometimes take over, so we need to relax before the exam.

*Reading:*
I found Reading section to be the most difficult. In "Fill in the blanks: reading and Writing", I had difficulty in choosing the correct word, as sometimes I was not aware of the exact meaning of the different words. My vocabulary is OK, but when it comes to complex words, I am not at par with the standard English. I suggest to go through as many synonyms of different words as you can. Also 1st re-order paragraph was very intimidating, I changed the order probably 3 times . 

*Writing:* 
It was OK, and we plan the ideas and examples well, we could write a good essay. I follow Ryan's approach, as it is easy and follows a nice coherent structure. For "Summarize text", try to write a complex sentence instead of a simple sentence. Complex/Compound sentences will include conjunctions like 'and', 'but', 'if', etc. or can include combination of dependent and independent clauses.

*Listening:*
Its just the matter of concentration. For "summarize text", try to write as many key words as you can really fast and in syn with audio. Do not fall back or you will miss key information. There is plenty of time to arrange the ideas into 2-3 sentences of 50-70 words.
For other type of questions, use the few seconds to look at the options quickly before the audio starts.

*Speaking:*
_The section that scares me the most._ 
I think I did pretty bad in the "Repeat Sentence", I did not answered any of the sentence correctly, I got bits and pieces of the sentences correctly I think. Key is to concentrate and speak slowly at a natural speed.
_Describe Image_: I did OK, considering that this is the primary weak point that I have across the whole PTE material. Key is to speak slowly and introducing the key points, and the summary of graphs. Its OK to ignore minor details.
_Re-tell Lecture_: Another weak point, I find 10 seconds too less to arrange the ideas. The Key is to summarize the lecture instead of going in the same sequence as the lecture. I have to practice that.

Thanks.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I know, we get PTE-A Score Report (Actual test report) by email.
But do we also get a hard copy of the same.

Thanks.


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I know, we get PTE-A Score Report (Actual test report) by email.
> But do we also get a hard copy of the same.
> 
> Thanks.


No.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

hi2guru said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> here is my Practice test A's result.
> As many of you said in previous posts, that practice tests will be difficult than the real exam. Do you guys think is this a reasonable score to try the real exam? Requirement is 65 in each.
> ...



Best of luck. You can go for real game show man.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

We get only soft-copies. No hard copy involved as stated by Thomas above



nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I know, we get PTE-A Score Report (Actual test report) by email.
> But do we also get a hard copy of the same.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

umami said:


> I've booked yet another PTE academic exam for Sunday 1st February,
> please give some reasonable advise how do enhance my performance in speaking!!!
> 
> thanks


Focus on practicing each Q of speaking one by one. Having short of time you can practice each Q or 2 in a day.

1. For Read Aloud

Download English Newspaper
Read aloud English Newspaper
Record your voice during reading
Listen to recording
Highlight the mistakes in reading paper

2. For Repeat Sentence & Re-Tell Lecture Practice

Listen to BBC-Radio 4	
Download Audio file/or listen online	
Listen for 1 minute	
Repeat the same and record it	
Play recording and compare it to the actual audio/video	

3. For Describe Image

Take all IELTS Academic material related to Images/graphs
Image/graph description Qs
Develop a script for Graphs & images
record your explanation
listen to recording and compare it with the written answer in the IELTS

4. For Answer Short Qs

Find short English Questions from Google and practice

Best of Luck


----------



## snehabt (Jan 13, 2015)

*Please confirm if anybody has given Scored Practice Test A and B Both*

Hi All,

I have given Scored Test A and get 51% overall, please confirm is it necessary to give Scored Test B. Because i am planning to give PTE Academic Exam directly now.Please suggest.


Thanks and Regards,
Sneha


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

snehabt said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have given Scored Test A and get 51% overall, please confirm is it necessary to give Scored Test B. Because i am planning to give PTE Academic Exam directly now.Please suggest.
> 
> ...



not need to give if you are satisfied with your score. Best of luck.


----------



## snehabt (Jan 13, 2015)

Please guide if someone has given both PTE Scored Test A and B.


----------



## yasitha999 (Nov 25, 2014)

snehabt said:


> Please guide if someone has given both PTE Scored Test A and B.


Practice Test A (LRSW): 55, 49, 59, 51 (Overall 54)
Practice Test B (LRSW): 62, 54, 57, 63 (Overall 59)

Real Exam : 63, 68, 62, 65 (Overall 66)

You can get some idea based on my results.
Lacking few marks, 2nd attempt on feb


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

snehabt said:


> Please guide if someone has given both PTE Scored Test A and B.


Hi,
Its up to you. I just gave Test-A today and got 67 overall. I feel I have to work more on Speaking, and will directly give the test on 30th.
If you feel, after Test-A, you have identified your weak areas and you will work on those, I would say no need of giving test-B.
But if you feel that you need to assess yourself 2nd time, before the actual test, I think you should go for it. But Give Test-B, only after a lot of practice and preferably 2-3 days before actual test.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

Forgot to update the thread, wrote PTE Academic previous Monday, and my scores are below

Listening 78
Reading 79
Speaking 74
Writing 80
Overall 79

Just had one week of practice, and the speaking into a microphone is a bit disorientating, missed a few questions of listening as well where u need to look at the image and answer, it gets kinda tight to assess and respond in the given time frame, more so because the mic cuts off if there's 3 seconds of silence.

Thinking of trying again, can someone PM me the training material? Funkyzoom?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Newguy4 said:


> Forgot to update the thread, wrote PTE Academic previous Monday, and my scores are below
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 79
> ...


Good score. best of luck for your next attempt. 

would you mind sharing essay writing question and any questions you remember?


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

Essay was "Do you think the place one comes from defines who or what they grow up to become/achieve" something like that

cant remember others, will post when I do, also, retelling lecture, and especially describe the image/graph was most difficult for me, was not sure how much is too much, as a result, kept on rambling on and time ran out, had to speak quickly as a result towards the end.

Any pointers as to how much to say in the describe image parts? just brief info or speak for entire 40 seconds?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Newguy4 said:


> Essay was "Do you think the place one comes from defines who or what they grow up to become/achieve" something like that
> 
> cant remember others, will post when I do, also, retelling lecture, and especially describe the image/graph was most difficult for me, was not sure how much is too much, as a result, kept on rambling on and time ran out, had to speak quickly as a result towards the end.
> 
> Any pointers as to how much to say in the describe image parts? just brief info or speak for entire 40 seconds?


thanks. 
Sorry dude. my speaking score was not good. Hope some other forum member will reply.


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Reschedule/Cancel information*

I booked an exam here, but now I want to take it with another centre (on another date)

I reckon, if I go with reschedule option I am charged 25% of fees (if it's more than 7 days before the exam date)
But, 
if I call PTE cust care and go with 'cancel' option, as long as I cancel within 7 days after booking (and as long as it's more than 7 days before the exam date) I don't lose any money ? 
(I am referring to following in the Test Taker Handbook
"
If you decide not to take PTE Academic after confirming your booking, you can request a full refund by contacting Pearson Customer Service by telephone. You must do this within seven days of confirming your booking. If you have booked a test that is due to take place within the seven-day period immediately following confirmation of your booking, you will not be able to request a full refund.
"
)

Q1) so can I do that? first cancel, and then go to their site and book for another date and another venue? 

Q2) For cancel, what is the difference between 'cancel' on the website and calling Customer Care and informing 'I am not taking the test' ?
In that case, do I tell them that I am going to book for another centre/another date? 
I am inclined not to mention it lest they should not take it as "reschedule" and charge me 25 % fees 

If anyone is aware, can you please respond on this? 

Thx in advance,


----------



## badbhav2126 (Jan 12, 2015)

How long does it take to get the actual scores of the PTE exam?


----------



## haisergeant (Sep 30, 2013)

badbhav2126 said:


> How long does it take to get the actual scores of the PTE exam?


6 hours is my case.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

*Short Answer*

Hi Guys,

How do we prepare for the short answer type in speaking section ? I need to get 80 or more. I am looking at some of these questions and I am not sure. Like some one posted: What do we use to measure temperature: Answer: Thermometer. I would probably have known the answer, but probably need more than 3 seconds to realize the context or get my thought around to the answer.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

*Short Answer*

Hi Guys,

How do we prepare for the short answer type in speaking section ? I need to get 80 or more. I am looking at some of these questions and I am not sure. Like some one posted: What do we use to measure temperature: Answer: Thermometer. I would probably have known the answer, but probably need more than 3 seconds to realize the context or get my thought around to the answer. Line dividing the earth to two halves was easy: Equator. Can you tell me any material for this ?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do we prepare for the short answer type in speaking section ? I need to get 80 or more. I am looking at some of these questions and I am not sure. Like some one posted: What do we use to measure temperature: Answer: Thermometer. I would probably have known the answer, but probably need more than 3 seconds to realize the context or get my thought around to the answer. Line dividing the earth to two halves was easy: Equator. Can you tell me any material for this ?


Google.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Newguy4 said:


> Forgot to update the thread, wrote PTE Academic previous Monday, and my scores are below
> 
> Listening 78
> Reading 79
> ...


Newguy, 

Have you taken IELTS before? If yes, how did you score?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How do we prepare for the short answer type in speaking section ? I need to get 80 or more. I am looking at some of these questions and I am not sure. Like some one posted: What do we use to measure temperature: Answer: Thermometer. I would probably have known the answer, but probably need more than 3 seconds to realize the context or get my thought around to the answer.


yeah. I was in same situation in exam. I had a question -- what do you call AM part of the day. I said, first half, rather answer should be morning.  

Hence, it is difficult to answer all the answers correct IMO.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Friends,

Is it possible to book two PTE test in one go (I tried but system didn't let me do so)

For example-In IELTS we can book 2 tests in one go for different date.

thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Is it possible to book two PTE test in one go (I tried but system didn't let me do so)
> 
> ...


Hi, why do you need it, while you can attempt the test within a week of booking.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

ILY said:


> Hi, why do you need it, while you can attempt the test within a week of booking.



Hi ILY,

I think I am panicking, just thinking for the safe side.
If I do not get the score (79+ in each section ) in the first attempt , so I have another date booked to reappear.

It is really hard to get test date in Australia at the moment.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Its up to you. I just gave Test-A today and got 67 overall. I feel I have to work more on Speaking, and will directly give the test on 30th.
> If you feel, after Test-A, you have identified your weak areas and you will work on those, I would say no need of giving test-B.
> But if you feel that you need to assess yourself 2nd time, before the actual test, I think you should go for it. But Give Test-B, only after a lot of practice and preferably 2-3 days before actual test.
> ...


Hi Nitin,
I am also giving exam on 30th Jan at Edwise center in Pune.
Where are you giving your exam?

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## Newguy4 (Apr 11, 2014)

motoja said:


> Newguy,
> 
> Have you taken IELTS before? If yes, how did you score?


Yeah, gave IELTS Academic two years ago, got L8.5, R8.5, S7.5, W7, and subsequently gave IELTS General last year in July and got L7.5, R8.5, S8.5, W7. I dont think IELTS scoring is uniform though because seeing such a huge variation in scores is surprising, anyway got almost similar score in PTE also so again you never know

Am sure with a little bit of practice (and fewer people in the background coughing away during the test), getting 79 in each should be possible


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi ILY,
> 
> I think I am panicking, just thinking for the safe side.
> If I do not get the score (79+ in each section ) in the first attempt , so I have another date booked to reappear.
> ...


ok but if you could not score well. Then before going for the next test you need to improve and prepare more. What I have observed that sometimes people get very unexpected results.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

ILY said:


> ok but if you could not score well. Then before going for the next test you need to improve and prepare more. What I have observed that sometimes people get very unexpected results.


I have seen it too, people do get unexpected results. I think we can not book 2 tests in one go.

I am sure and hopeful for a good score..

Let's see.


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Well ! I have given my pte test two times and as far as I have seen some of the questions are repeated in reading and listening and I believe that is the same for short answer question 
So the students who have already given the PTE exam should share their short answer questions for the benefits of others and me also 
Sorry I forgot mine short answer questions 
but some of them were like
what kind of editorial is published daily :- newspaper ( answer )
some of the questions were related to graph short answer questions
which is actually easy although u have to quicly look for the highest or the lowest figures in most of the options.
If i remember any short answer question. I will post it for sure.
Thanks.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

deepslas said:


> Don;t worry too much about ur future scores.
> You should rather practice more. I guess u will definitely get better marks if u r less worried while u r giving ur exam.


Thanks 

You are right I should just practice without worrying about the test
I will now and will share my score soon.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Well ! I have given my pte test two times and as far as I have seen some of the questions are repeated in reading and listening and I believe that is the same for short answer question
> So the students who have already given the PTE exam should share their short answer questions for the benefits of others and me also
> Sorry I forgot mine short answer questions
> but some of them were like
> ...


Hi deepslas,

Thats a good idea.
I remember these short answers from Practice test A. Similar meaning but not exact words.

1. In home, where does one washes the cloths - I answered "wash room"
2. What causes drought - extreme dryness or heavy rainfall
3. how many sides does a hexagon has - six. I answered 7 :frusty:
4. something like " how many pages does bilateral agreement has?" Not sure though..

My 2 cents...

Rgds,
Guru


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

hi2guru said:


> Hi deepslas,
> 
> Thats a good idea.
> I remember these short answers from Practice test A. Similar meaning but not exact words.
> ...


your last two questions were asked to me also 
3. how many sides does a hexagon has - six. I answered 7 :frusty:
4. something like " how many pages does bilateral agreement has?" Not sure though..
Although I answered six 
but the fourth one i just answered 3 i guess. I was not sure but just said it.
Thanks for ur feedback.


----------



## lakshmim_84 (Aug 12, 2014)

deepslas said:


> your last two questions were asked to me also
> 3. how many sides does a hexagon has - six. I answered 7 :frusty:
> 4. something like " how many pages does bilateral agreement has?" Not sure though..
> Although I answered six
> ...


I guess the 4th one is "How many parties does bilateral agreement have". THe answer is 2 since it is bilateral


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

hi2guru said:


> Hi deepslas,
> 
> Thats a good idea.
> I remember these short answers from Practice test A. Similar meaning but not exact words.
> ...



HI there,

1. In home, where does one washes the cloths - I answered "wash room"

I think the answer can also be "Laundry Room"


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> I am also giving exam on 30th Jan at Edwise center in Pune.
> Where are you giving your exam?
> 
> ...


Hi Gaurav,
I am giving the exam on 30th at Edwiaw, Marine Lines, Mumbai. Sadly I did not get the appointment in Pune, so opted for Mumbai.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> HI there,
> 
> 1. In home, where does one washes the cloths - I answered "wash room"
> 
> I think the answer can also be "Laundry Room"



1. In home, where does one washes the cloths - I answered "wash room"

I think the answer can also be "Laundry Room" not washroom:frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes ILY

That's what I said on the above original post from hi2guru


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Yes ILY
> 
> That's what I said on the above original post from hi2guru


did you attempted IELTS before? How was your score.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

ILY said:


> did you attempted IELTS before? How was your score.


Yes I have, my score was
L-8
R- 8.5
S - 8
W- 6.5


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Kriti2015 said:


> Yes I have, my score was
> L-8
> R- 8.5
> S - 8
> W- 6.5


Then best of luck you will be through. I hope in PTE. Just practice with the format and go for real exam.

Best of luck


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi 

Anyone know how I could pay for the access to www.tcyonline.com when I'm not in India?
When it comes to pay Flipkart gives the note that "International purchase of these item(s) is not supported currently."

Cheers
Martin


----------



## AUS_WAIT (Nov 29, 2013)

*Thanks a TON*

I am also in same boat as I need 7 bands in each module. 

My score for ILETS was:

1st Attempt JAn 2014(Listening/Reading/Writing/Speaking): 7.5,6,6,7
2nd Attempt Dec 2014(Listening/Reading/Writing/Speaking): 8.5,6.5,6.5,6

What you think PTE-A will solve my problem


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> I am also giving exam on 30th Jan at Edwise center in Pune.
> Where are you giving your exam?
> 
> ...


Good luck to you. 
Also, please let know if there is any improvement in reducing b/ground noise at the centre.


----------



## AUS_WAIT (Nov 29, 2013)

No I haven't booked the PTE-A


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
Anybody who has given PTE-A exam at Mumbai, Marine Lines?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

AUS_WAIT said:


> I am also in same boat as I need 7 bands in each module.
> 
> My score for ILETS was:
> 
> ...


Hope So. Try once.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

*HI*



nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Anybody who has given PTE-A exam at Mumbai, Marine Lines?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Yes i Did.........


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Yes i Did.........



Hi 

would you like to share your study strategy?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Yes i Did.........


Hi Prasad,
Could you please let me know the following about The Marine Lines centre (some may be naive questions )

1. Conditions of the test tools like keyboard and mouse. I mean are they up-to-date and in good condition?
2. How is the environment in the exam room, is there any disturbance?
3. Do we get a single private cubicle/room? 

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Guys Good News

In the link below, I requested to fix the links. Now it is working well. you can download this free material.

PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

deepslas said:


> Well ! I have given my pte test two times and as far as I have seen some of the questions are repeated in reading and listening and I believe that is the same for short answer question
> So the students who have already given the PTE exam should share their short answer questions for the benefits of others and me also
> Sorry I forgot mine short answer questions
> but some of them were like
> ...



right. I think I missed short answer on graph. I had 2-3 such questions on image/graph.
*Can anybody throw more light on such questions?* they were not present in any of the the practice tests.

Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Prasad,
> Could you please let me know the following about The Marine Lines centre (some may be naive questions )
> 
> 1. Conditions of the test tools like keyboard and mouse. I mean are they up-to-date and in good condition?
> ...


Hi mate, Please find the response in line..


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi mate, Please find the response in line..


Thanks Prasad.


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi
> 
> would you like to share your study strategy?


Hi Ily,

There was no specific strategy which i followed. Actually have prepared for IELTS which helped a lot. Just get familiarized with the structure. Identify ur weakness in PTE for me it as reading...

Practice ---practice and more practice.... 

Try to give a MOCK test one week before the exam to understand where you stand..

Have also shared my test experience in this thread, kindly go through it and i am sure you will come with flying colours..

Regards,
Prasad


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Guys

Does any one knows, how to keep a copy of the CD content which expires in 90 days. As you know, PTE official guide CD and Practice Plus Test CDs get expire in 90 days.

Thanks


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Thanks Prasad.


No Worries...


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

ILY said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does any one knows, how to keep a copy of the CD content which expires in 90 days. As you know, PTE official guide CD and Practice Plus Test CDs get expire in 90 days.
> 
> Thanks


cntrl + C and cntrl + V if you are using windows machine. 

use ISO software if you are not able to copy.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

guys, how easy or tough is pte as compared to ielts? asking for a friend of mine..sorry if already asked


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

kingcantona7 said:


> guys, how easy or tough is pte as compared to ielts? asking for a friend of mine..sorry if already asked


From what I've seen in this thread, for writing (which is where most people have problem), people get higher score on PTE. Like, someone who never got higher than 6.5 in IELTS writing got 80 on PTE.


----------



## dapinder09 (Mar 29, 2014)

thanks all pte gurus


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

ANY RESULTS???

Regards
Sameer


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

prasad.mahadik said:


> Hi Ily,
> 
> There was no specific strategy which i followed. Actually have prepared for IELTS which helped a lot. Just get familiarized with the structure. Identify ur weakness in PTE for me it as reading...
> 
> ...


Hi Prasad,

Looking at your signature, you have scored 90 in both Listening and Speaking in the PTE. These two items are the ones I have a concern about. So I just wanted to check how you prepared and for the exam is:

1} In the Speaking section, retell lecture, how to cope with having to listening to quick audio and also having to remember ? What would your general advise be as to the content of the answer ? Also, we have 40 seconds for this section to answer (and for describe image). Should we have to look at the clock while answering ? Or is it ok if we get cut off in our last sentence. Because I think checking the clock might affect the content. 

2} How do you prepare for the Short answer question? What are the general areas of the questions ?

3} In the Pearson official guide, we have sample C1 answers. Do these correspond to a score of 80 + ? If so, how would you say your answers were compared to the C1 level sample answers ? Would you say u answered better in the actual test or would you say it was almost same ? 

I am very forgetful and am concerned about the listening and speaking sections due to the fast audio. What suggestion would you give ?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> Looking at your signature, you have scored 90 in both Listening and Speaking in the PTE. These two items are the ones I have a concern about. So I just wanted to check how you prepared and for the exam is:
> 
> ...


There is no clock in actual exam.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

atmahesh said:


> There is no clock in actual exam.


Hi,

Do you mean to say the timer count down show the seconds left to complete the answer in the speaking section ?


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

RogerQ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you mean to say the timer count down show the seconds left to complete the answer in the speaking section ?


Yes. In speaking section there is no count down timer in each question. I think they are smart enough to remove it.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi guys 

I just want to share my results from scored test A and B.

Test A

Listening 66
Reading 57
Speaking 64
Writing 68

Test B

Listening 68
Reading 65
Speaking 69
Writing 67

After taking Test A I found my weakness, which was describing graphs and time in reading, and I've focused on that.
Then, after 2 weeks I took Test B and here are results 

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Singla_2k1 (Jul 25, 2014)

AUS_WAIT said:


> I am also in same boat as I need 7 bands in each module.
> 
> My score for ILETS was:
> 
> ...


Definitely , just get well versed with the exam pattern ...you will be through...

Or if possible join some coaching center for a week. That's more than enough!

For speaking try some samples and listen to your voice after recording ... your normal speech rate should not be fainting or monotonous ... rest speak normal fluently...


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi folks,

Giving my PTE A on 6th. I have a couple of questions for the gurus here -

Retell lecture/Summarize spoken text -

1) Quite a few practice tests have the speaker talk names, places, years, all kinds of stuff. Does it help if you are able to reproduce this? Specifically names, what's the drawback if I get a spelling wrong - so say Thomas Nagel becomes for e.g., Thomas Beagle. Should we just avoid this?

2) DESCRIBE IMAGE - I'm ****ty at this, never am able to complete the explanation in 40 secs. But oddly, what i noticed is that the key in Macmillan PTEA Testbuilder has sample responses that in some cases go to over a minute!! Anyone throwing light on this, will really help me.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

krucznik said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I just want to share my results from scored test A and B.
> 
> ...


Dear Kruckznic

You got good result in Test B after practicing. I am also taking exam on 6th but still facing timing problem in reading as I always attempt around 11 question only out of 15. I only scored 47 in Test A. Can you please guide me how you improved your timing in reading.
Good luck with exam....


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello all,

Is there a palm (hand) scan at the test center which is similar to IELTS security?. Test takers are required to give a scan of their palm or hand whatever.

Thank you.


----------



## krucznik (Jul 4, 2013)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Kruckznic
> 
> You got good result in Test B after practicing. I am also taking exam on 6th but still facing timing problem in reading as I always attempt around 11 question only out of 15. I only scored 47 in Test A. Can you please guide me how you improved your timing in reading.
> Good luck with exam....


I had this problem too.
Skimming is the solution to the problem.
Do not read texts in details-skim it only. 
Never read the answers before reading a text-it will save your time and your mind won't be confused with answers.

For filling gaps I have same the strategy-do nor read in details (I even sometimes do not read a whole text). Before choosing an answer think of world you could put in a blank.

Hope it will help.


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

krucznik said:


> I had this problem too.
> Skimming is the solution to the problem.
> Do not read texts in details-skim it only.
> Never read the answers before reading a text-it will save your time and your mind won't be confused with answers.
> ...


Dear Krucznik

Thanyou for the suggetion...I will try using these strategies hope it will help...I am also planning to give Test B on 2nd or 3rd february just to make myself more familier with format before exam...


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Is pte-a scores accepted by AMSA?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

*Was this a system error?*

Hello people! Visiting this thread after a long time. Needed some help for a friend.

He attempted PTE-A yesterday, and got his results today. Unfortunately, he fell short in the reading mart with 59 (he needed above 65 in each section). I suppose there might have been a system error in his exam, due to two occurrences:-

1) In the reading section, his exam consisted of just 16 questions, and it started directly from question 2 (it was showing 'question 2 of 16') without even displaying question 1. Could this mean there may have been some error, and the computer failed to load the first question? 

2) In one of the 'rearrange sentences' questions, he had only 3 sentences to rearrange. Never have I come across there being just 3 sentences, whether it was during my preparation or feedback from others. Could this have been an error as well? He did mention that those 3 sentences seemed a bit disjointed, and didn't fit in that well . 

If any of you have experienced something similar, or have any idea about this, kindly let me know. In case it was indeed a system error, is it possible for him to appeal his results, or at least get another free attempt?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! Visiting this thread after a long time. Needed some help for a friend.
> 
> He attempted PTE-A yesterday, and got his results today. Unfortunately, he fell short in the reading mart with 59 (he needed above 65 in each section). I suppose there might have been a system error in his exam, due to two occurrences:-
> 
> ...


I remember in my case, question has directly started from 2 onwards (reading)

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> I remember in my case, question has directly started from 2 onwards (reading)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


So does that mean there was no error in his exam, and there were only 15 questions? Because I don't remember how it was in my exam, a month ago.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

funkyzoom said:


> So does that mean there was no error in his exam, and there were only 15 questions? Because I don't remember how it was in my exam, a month ago.


I cannt confirm that but when i saw 2nd question, i was bit perturbed but was not having any option other than of accepting that.

Moreover, they do mention that in case of any technical difficulty, mention or register the same in the centre itself...and they may nt be able to solve it after few days.

Anyways, my suggestion would be to register and go for another exam.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

funkyzoom said:


> So does that mean there was no error in his exam, and there were only 15 questions? Because I don't remember how it was in my exam, a month ago.


Even in my case it started with question no.2. Yes I suppose one question was short.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> I cannt confirm that but when i saw 2nd question, i was bit perturbed but was not having any option other than of accepting that.
> 
> Moreover, they do mention that in case of any technical difficulty, mention or register the same in the centre itself...and they may nt be able to solve it after few days.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for your input.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

paulvarghese said:


> Even in my case it started with question no.2. Yes I suppose one question was short.


Thank you!


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

ambyboy said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Giving my PTE A on 6th. I have a couple of questions for the gurus here -
> 
> ...




Hi ambyboy, let me try answering these:

1) Its always better to reproduce the specific nouns like names, however spelling i suppose is not a problem. I am sure I did mess up with the spellings, still managed to score a 90 in speaking.

2) For describe image: You definitely need not give each and every specific data present in the picture. Give the overall view on the pic and have a clear flow of information. It would perfect if you can keep calm all the time and not panic.


----------



## SoAus (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm currently practicing with Macmillan testbuilder book and I have some questions.

I did tests 1 and 2 (reading) and it took me 50 min to answer all the questions for each test (even if I skim the text).
Moreover, my results are bad (ie about 30/70) while with Ielts I had easily 8/9.
Does anyone has the same problem?
These 2 tests are maybe more tough than the real test?
How do you manage the time for that section??

Thanks for your advices!


----------



## SoAus (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh and I wrote my score over 70 because thats how I understood the marking:

about 70 points in the proper reading section 
about 20 points from Read aloud, Summarize written text, Highlight correct summary and Highlight incorrect words


----------



## SoAus (Jan 19, 2015)

And also for most of the questions "fill in the blanks" I hesitate between 2 options:

For example:
option A looks the most logical with the rest of the sentence
but
option B sounds better if there is any collocation (but I dont know if that collocation exists or not)

And I think thats the main source of my bad answers...


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

But has all assessing authorities started to accept PTE-A in Australia??


----------



## lm182851 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

It was advised to go with your first option..because it was from your instinct..

Hope this helps...

Source: engvid.com (video training material).





SoAus said:


> And also for most of the questions "fill in the blanks" I hesitate between 2 options:
> 
> For example:
> option A looks the most logical with the rest of the sentence
> ...


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

RogerQ said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> Looking at your signature, you have scored 90 in both Listening and Speaking in the PTE. These two items are the ones I have a concern about. So I just wanted to check how you prepared and for the exam is:
> 
> ...


Hi RogerQ,

I suppose Prasad is a bit busy with some work. Let me try answering your questions

1} For retell lecture: please focus on as much possible. Try jolting down as many important points(a word or few, not whole sentence) possible in an order. Please include the important phrases or names. Once done, sort out the information and go ahead with speaking. Have a clear flow of ideas. It would be enough. Please don't bother about trivial details, just include all major information. Don't keep staring at the clock as it might tense you out, however an occasional glance will surely be very useful.

Again most important point is to keep calm and be focused. The lecture would not be very long, 35 sec would be enough for the exercise.

2} Well for the short questions, there exactly aint any sort of practice materials which I would recommend. Most questions are just general and few would be basic academic related questions from geography, science etc. 

Please don't sweat out with this section., its pretty easy.

3}As for 80 levels its C2 and not C1. Bit better than C1 level I suppose. 

Well just to assure you, even I got 90 in speaking. So let me tell you this again, its not tough to score, just be focused and calm. Of course practice is always a good bonus.

Cheers!!! all the best!!!

regards,
Paul


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi
Anyone is having idea about rechecking in PTE.
I have just short of 2 marks in Speaking 
If anyone is having any details please share.

Thanks Gaurav


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

Sagarpar said:


> But has all assessing authorities started to accept PTE-A in Australia??


Hi Sagarpar,

As a matter of fact many of them are not even concerned with such scores, like for example ACS does not require IELTS/ PTE A/ IELTS score for accreditation. Few like CPA Australia require IELTS Academic in particular. 

No changes have come up with accrediting processes of these assessing bodies.

Only DIBP has brought in such changes in the visa application process for few Visa sub classes.

Hence, please continue with assessment as per the norms of your accessing body.

regards,
Paul


----------



## prasad.mahadik (Sep 30, 2014)

paulvarghese said:


> Hi RogerQ,
> 
> I suppose Prasad is a bit busy with some work. Let me try answering your questions
> 
> ...


Hi Roger,

Sorry for not replying actually had not looked at any post for past 2 days as was preparing for lodging the application. And i would support all the points that Paul mentioned. Remember one thing be confident & do not get nervous, Speaking test does not check your knowledge, they wanted to understand how good you can speak in tense situation. If you read my test experience it would be clear. I made few big mistakes still managed to get 90, same is true for listening..

So do not worry u will do well..

@Paul,
Thanks a lot for your inputs


----------



## deepslas (May 26, 2014)

Hi paul and parshad and other members.
it would be helpful if you guys share your short answer question here if you remember


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,
Appeared for my PTE-A exam yesterday.
Not a good experience overall 

Speaking: Had a lot of distraction due to loud traffic noise coming from the window. Also there were 5 other test takers, so it was hard to concentrate as they also spke simultaneously. These all things affected my speaking section. 

Reading: My section started with Qs 2 instead of Qs 1, some other members have discussed this issue in the forum, I do not know why has this happened to so many people.

Listening: The main concern came up during Listening section. While I was trying Qs 3, I saw a message on Qs screen "Bad Audio File", so I immediately raised my hand, and the test admin came to me, and then stopeed the test (timer was still running). Then she restarted the machine, logged in again, my test started from the same point, but again the same message appeared, so she stopped my exam. (So I lost a total of 40-50 seconds). Then they consulted Pearson support guys, and thus I could start my test again. Now to cover up the lost minute, the admin came in the middle of the test and applied sdome key to give me 1 minute extra (but at that time I had just started "Fill in the blanks question"), which I missed as she was accessing my machine (note that the timer was still running). As the recording was over, I could not attempt the question, she asked me to click on "Next", and thus I skipped that question.

After the exam, she asked me to describe all these problems and raised a helpdesk ticket with all the details. I have got the incident number with me, and I will follow up with Pearson.
I am not sure, what will happpen with the "skipped question" that I had to skip because of no fault of mine. Admin said, my result might get delayed by a day or so.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Appeared for my PTE-A exam yesterday.
> Not a good experience overall
> 
> ...



No worries. These things are not in your hand. How was the exam overall?

do you remember some questions of speaking or writing essay task topic? 

Keep us posted about your experience. Thanks,


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

paulvarghese said:


> 3}As for 80 levels its C2 and not C1. Bit better than C1 level I suppose.
> 
> 
> regards,
> Paul


Per official Guide - C1 = 67 to 76 to 84 (Easiest, Avg and Hardest)

while C2 = 80 to 85. 

The likelihood of 1 level lower's hardest is normally always almost equal to next levels average task score.

So technically, Paul here is C3


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> No worries. These things are not in your hand. How was the exam overall?
> 
> do you remember some questions of speaking or writing essay task topic?
> 
> Keep us posted about your experience. Thanks,



Hi,
Below are some of the qs that I remember as of now:

Essay:
"It is usually foolish to get married before completing your studies and getting established in a good job? Do you agree or disagree".

Short Answer Qs:
1. If a report is generated quarterly, how many of them will be geranarted in a year? *Answer:* 4
2. What is used to get the weight of an object? *I answered:* Weighing Machine

I remember only 2 as of now, will post more qs if I remember them.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

ambyboy said:


> Per official Guide - C1 = 67 to 76 to 84 (Easiest, Avg and Hardest)
> 
> while C2 = 80 to 85.
> 
> ...


Nope. 85 to 90 is C2. C2 is the highest level one can achieve.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Appeared for my PTE-A exam yesterday.
> Not a good experience overall
> 
> ...


Most people taking the exam recently seem to be facing a lot of issues. My friend too experience the same issue, that is the reading section starting from Question 2. But the other members here mentioned that it was the same for them as well. I suppose there are some technical issues with their testing engine.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

funkyzoom said:


> Most people taking the exam recently seem to be facing a lot of issues. My friend too experience the same issue, that is the reading section starting from Question 2. But the other members here mentioned that it was the same for them as well. I suppose there are some technical issues with their testing engine.


Hmm. But lets see what they do about my skipped qs issue, moreover if reading has started with Qs 2, I am not sure what will they score for 1st one, and also my skipped qs. Hope my registered complaint is taken seriously.


----------



## snehabt (Jan 13, 2015)

*Main PTE Exam*

Hi Piyush,

have u given Main PTE Exam??
I have to give PTE-A but i git very less marks in Scored Practice Test A and B, I am very confused now, what to do?? there is no material online. Please help me guys.


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

blackrider89 said:


> Nope. 85 to 90 is C2. C2 is the highest level one can achieve.


Blackrider, yes I was kidding, but please see attached PTE scores vis-a-vis CEF. No mention beyond 85.


----------



## Sagarpar (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello Paul, 

Thanks for the update. But I am still having doubts.
We are giving ielts/ PTE -A to prove English proficiency and avail 10 or 20 points.
But I was informed that AMSA and EA which are assessment authorities do not accept PTE-A scores. Kindly advice if my information is wrong.

In this case can we file for EOI after skill assessment?

Sagarpar


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

Sagarpar said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the update. But I am still having doubts.
> We are giving ielts/ PTE -A to prove English proficiency and avail 10 or 20 points.
> ...


HI Sagarpar,

what you said is exactly right. For visa, you will get those additional 
points with PTE A.
For assessment there are no changes what so ever...which means PTE A will not be useful for the accreditation... You will require IELTS for this.

Please be done with the skill assessment first and if you make up the enough scores then go ahead with EOI.

regards,
Paul


----------



## ksri (Jan 31, 2015)

*189 VIsa*

Hi,

I am new to this forum. I am going to file my EOI in Feb 1st week with 60 points. My details are:

ANZSCO code: 261313(Software Engineer)
PTE-A Score: L:78 R:69 S:73 W:78

How about the chances of getting invite with 60 points? After Feb month, I will be getting another 5 points which would be 65 total. I am worrying about whether I will get invite with 60 points. Could you please advice me, whether I can go ahead filing EOI with 60 points or can I wait till end of Feb to get 65 points and file the EOI. Also please let me know what is the approximate to get VISA approval, after filing VISA application.

Thanks 
Srikanth


----------



## VENKATESHGP (Sep 17, 2013)

*PTE Academic Takers*

Hey,

I am taking PTE exam this Feb 22 and will try for State sponsership from VIC n SA, 

GUYS share your take on PTE exam and helpful advice.


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

ksri said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I am going to file my EOI in Feb 1st week with 60 points. My details are:
> 
> ...


Hi Srikanth,

According to me you should go ahead with EOI submission right away. I am sure you would get the invite in by 16th for sure. 

65 would have been better but waiting till feb end is definitely not favorable.

And of course if the invite delays (which will not happen for sure), you can update your EOI anyways... Hope you get the point....

Regards,
Paul


----------



## ksri (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you Paul, your reply is very encouraging. Will submit EOI for Feb-13th invitation round.


----------



## agoyal (Feb 1, 2015)

What is the minimum score in quetions where more than one options are right
Can i get negative marks in these que. Or minimum is 0??


----------



## akashia (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been trying to apply for PR but the only problem I'm facing now is IELTS.
I'm 21 years old so I need all 8s from IELTS but so far the best results have been - L:8.5 R:8 W:7 S:8
So my agent has suggested me to take the PTE Academic test and she believes that it might be easier to get above 79 for all sections.

But I'm just confused with the structure of this test. The marking criteria seems so vague!!!
Can someone give me some tips about it? :'(


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

akashia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been trying to apply for PR but the only problem I'm facing now is IELTS.
> I'm 21 years old so I need all 8s from IELTS but so far the best results have been - L:8.5 R:8 W:7 S:8
> ...


Go ahead, seeing your ielts score, its achievable for you.

Simple fundamental here with ptea: it is not easy but if you have already scored in ielts your desired or closed to desired one or facing that 0.5 scam...expect that you can crack it for sure in ptea.

Just regular practice and some extra effort is required.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## ksri (Jan 31, 2015)

akashia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been trying to apply for PR but the only problem I'm facing now is IELTS.
> I'm 21 years old so I need all 8s from IELTS but so far the best results have been - L:8.5 R:8 W:7 S:8
> ...


Hi, 

I took both IELTS and PTE academic exams. Evaluation of PTE is more liberal when compared to IELTS. Your IELTS scores are really impressive. If you become familiarize with PTE exam, it would be easy to get your desired score. Even though I got 74 in PTE exam, I can assure you this based on your IELTS score.

In PTE:

Unlike IELTS, for L&R sections Time does matter a lot in PTE. There are a few multiple choice questions in both sections, in which you need to select more than one answer. As there is negative marking for these questions, you should be careful while choosing correct answer. If you are not confident enough on the answer, do not choose that answer. 

In Speaking section, there are five sections present. You need to pay a lot of attention for Repeat Sentence and Short Answer sections. As the total number of questions in these 5 modules is not always fixed, you never know when you move from one section to other section. Hence you should be more attentive. If you do well in Repeat Sentence and Short Answer sections along with other modules, you can score well in Speaking section.

Good news about writing module is, it is the most easiest of all other modules. You are asked to write two summary texts(2*10 mins) and one essay(20 mins -- 200 to 300 words). For summary text, you need to read a paragraph and summarize the text in a single sentence. In 10 mins time you can easily do it. In case of essay, you need to plan to write essay in 15 mins and remaining 5 mins for proof reading which is most important. If you follow grammar rules and if you eliminate spelling mistakes, you can easily get good score in this section.

Finally, if you become very familiarize with exam and if you practice more, you can get the required scores.


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I have given PTE-A exam on 30th Jan and got result on 31st Jan.
Below is my score:
L:68
R:70
W:72
S:63  missed by 2 marks

Enabling Skills

Grammar: 72
Oral Fluency:67
Pronunciation:63
Spelling: 64
Vocabulary:61
Written Discourse :55

But my score was better in PTE Practice Test-B.


Does anyone is having any idea of rechecking in PTE-A.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## akashia (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you so much guys! 
Really REALLY appreciate your answers and help.
I will try my best until the exam date. It seems like I should prioritize to familiarize myself with the exam structure first... 

Again, thanks so much for your answers... I know this has been a long journey for all of us but I'm sure that we will all be able to do it eventually!!!!


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Guys,
I need a small help from you.
I am planning to give PTE exam from pune.
Can anyone please tell me which is the best exam center to give the exam is it Edwise or GATS.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## akashia (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh! just a few additional questions regarding ptea, sorry!
Will I get to have papers and a pen during the exam? and also, how does the exam room look like? Is it like a student will be in an isolated room with a computer in front of him and do the test?


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Appeared for my PTE-A exam yesterday.
> Not a good experience overall
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Seems like you had a many technical errors, Have you received your score?

would you mind sharing....

Thanks


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

They will be providing an erasable notepad(long note type) with pencil. It is more than sufficient to take our notes. In case u want to erase some and reuse, then you shall request the invigilator to erase for you.

No isolated room will be provided. Fellow test takers are made to sit in the next workstation (just like a browsing center), but with little more gap inbetween. There will be a thin wall (or sheet) between the test takers . Ofcourse there will be distractions when someone speaks loud but only option is to concentrate our topic or to increase our headset volume to negate the surrounding noises. 

If you could read the entire thread, you ll get an idea from the previous test takers' experiences.







akashia said:


> Oh! just a few additional questions regarding ptea, sorry!
> Will I get to have papers and a pen during the exam? and also, how does the exam room look like? Is it like a student will be in an isolated room with a computer in front of him and do the test?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Seems like you had a many technical errors, Have you received your score?
> 
> ...


Hi Kriti,
Not yet. Will update once I receive them for sure.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

Hi All,
I gave my PTE yesterday and surprised that I got the results today mrng..

Here are my scores

Listening -80
Speaking -66
Reading -73
Writing- 82


I have verified the Australia Immigration site and 65 is the minimum mark for subclass 189 and this is equivalent to 7 in IELTS.

I'm hoping that I can now apply for subclass 189. Just need a confirmation from experts on the forum.

Thanks
Rajesh


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

agoyal said:


> What is the minimum score in quetions where more than one options are right
> Can i get negative marks in these que. Or minimum is 0??


Hi,
Minimum is 0 in these type of Qs.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> I gave my PTE yesterday and surprised that I got the results today mrng..
> 
> Here are my scores
> ...



Hi Rajesh,

Congratulations!!! Great score!!!

You have 65+ in all sections which is equivalent to 7 in IELTS. Now if you apply for Visa 189, you get 10 points for English proficiency...

As such 65 is not minimum criteria, minimum eligibility is around 50 i suppose... In your case you are at an added advantage!!!

Now If your total points is 60 or more including the 10 from above, then please go ahead and submit the EOI for 189...

Congrats once again... All the best!!!


Regards,
Paul


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> I gave my PTE yesterday and surprised that I got the results today mrng..
> 
> Here are my scores
> ...


congrats, 

Yeah you can apply for 189. Please share writing essay topic and if you remember any short questions or graph in speaking section. Cheers, Atul


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Minimum is 0 in these type of Qs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin



Hi guys,

As per my understanding, its not the case as such. For this question type we get +1 for correct answers and -1 for incorrect ones.

All the questions of this type which most of us would have come across, have 2 correct answers.

so if we select two options, if both are correct we get +2, else if both are incorrect we end up with -2.

Hence Max is +2 and Min is -2 for this question type.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

paulvarghese said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As per my understanding, its not the case as such. For this question type we get +1 for correct answers and -1 for incorrect ones.
> 
> ...


No Paul. As per the "official scoring guide" form pearson. Minimum is 0 for "Multiple answer" questions.
Please refer the earlier discussions in this forum for details.
This point has been discussed earlier as well.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

paulvarghese said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As per my understanding, its not the case as such. For this question type we get +1 for correct answers and -1 for incorrect ones.
> 
> ...


You are correct about +1 and -1 concept, but minimum is 0 you get overall.
So i f u get 1 correct and 2 incorrect, u get 0 and not -1.


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi guys i need 8 for ielts in order to get my required points for EOI . Is it PTE easier than ietls . Everything in i am getting 7.5 writing in ielts , i don't know why  
Only worries in PTE it is computer based some how when i writing in the paper i wont spelling mistakes but in computer i do , i am sure PTE dnt have spell check for us . 

Can any one advise is it easier than ietls and like ietls maximum score is 9 , i assume PTE max score is 90 . Unfortunately it only offered one per month in my country .


----------



## TanuPatel (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi..I wanted to know about the online resources available for PTE-A..also pls recommned any books which I can buy online?


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> You are correct about +1 and -1 concept, but minimum is 0 you get overall.
> So i f u get 1 correct and 2 incorrect, u get 0 and not -1.


Hi Nitmanit2,

Thank you for the clarification. Will keep that point on mind.

@Others: I am so sorry for providing incorrect information.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

paulvarghese said:


> Hi Nitmanit2,
> 
> Thank you for the clarification. Will keep that point on mind.
> 
> ...


No problem Paul. 
We are all here to help each other, so no worries.
Just avoid posting unless there is a official proof of it, it will avoid confusion among the test takers, as people are extremely dependent on the members of the forum for their doubts and clarifications.
I hope you understand, and don't take it personal brother 

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> Hi guys i need 8 for ielts in order to get my required points for EOI . Is it PTE easier than ietls . Everything in i am getting 7.5 writing in ielts , i don't know why
> Only worries in PTE it is computer based some how when i writing in the paper i wont spelling mistakes but in computer i do , i am sure PTE dnt have spell check for us .
> 
> Can any one advise is it easier than ietls and like ietls maximum score is 9 , i assume PTE max score is 90 . Unfortunately it only offered one per month in my country .


Hi Andrew64,

Welcome to the group. I had the exact same case yours. I wanted 8 in all and really struggled hard with IELTS. Each time I took the test, I would end short of 0.5 points in writing section. So, I gave PTE-A for a change.

Believe me on this, PTE-A s pretty decent, I would not dare say its easy because its not. Its different from IELTS, so expect a bit of a shock if not well aware of the pattern prior to exam. 

I did not do any additional prep for PTE-A, just saw the question types and the example questions. I managed to score well in all sections. (FYI 79+ in PTE-A corresponds to 8 in IELTS) 

Please do not bother about the spelling part. I am sure I messed up a quite a bit during my test but it did not reflect in my scores. So please do not worry at all.

You will just do great. Just have a calm mind and a bit of familiarization of the test pattern will do it. Obviously any additional practice will result in better scores.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi..I wanted to know about the online resources available for PTE-A..also pls recommned any books which I can buy online?


Hi tanu,
A fellow member "ILY" had earlier given the info regarding this.
Posting it again here:

Currently there is following material you can use for practice:

Not Available Free anywhere, only option is Buy:
1: The official Guide of PTE-A: contains Guidance of all parts (all Qs) + Example Qs + 3 Tests (in CD) = 
2: The Practice Plus of PTE-A: contains 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
3: Practice Test A: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
4: Practice Test B: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) scored online
5: Expert PTE-A B1: cost about GBP 60
6: Expert PTE-A B2: cost about GBP 60
Expert PTE Academic B1 - COURSE-SERIES - Products and free samples for English language teachers â€“ PearsonELT.com



Free Material:

1: Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson

2: Macmillan Test Builder: 4 Tests (S,W,R,L)
https://kickass.so/usearch/PTE academic/

3: Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests

4: TCY Online:
PTE practice tests for Reading, listening, speaking and writing | Top Rated Tests - Page 1

5: Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic

Courtesy: ILY

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## paulvarghese (Jan 20, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> No problem Paul.
> We are all here to help each other, so no worries.
> Just avoid posting unless there is a official proof of it, it will avoid confusion among the test takers, as people are extremely dependent on the members of the forum for their doubts and clarifications.
> I hope you understand, and don't take it personal brother
> ...



Hey Nitin I get it. Nothing personal at all. It just for betterment of all. I am more than happy to learn more.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hey Venkat,

I know this thread is growing day by day so are the pages in the thread. 

But if you could spend some time and read through this thread you will get tons an tons of information about PTE-A.

I would say its worth investing. 

If you still need easier answer here is the link to my experience in this same thread. 

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/573034-pte-academic-81.html*

Dont restrict to just one or few people's experiences and feedback, read through all/most pages you will get better understanding.



VENKATESHGP said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am taking PTE exam this Feb 22 and will try for State sponsership from VIC n SA,
> 
> GUYS share your take on PTE exam and helpful advice.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Hi There,

I suppose your query is answered by fellow members. 

But if you could spend some time and read through this thread you will get tons an tons of information about PTE-A.

I would say the time invested is worthy 



akashia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been trying to apply for PR but the only problem I'm facing now is IELTS.
> I'm 21 years old so I need all 8s from IELTS but so far the best results have been - L:8.5 R:8 W:7 S:8
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

You are good to claim your 10 points mate.

65 and above in all the four modules in PTE-A is equivalent to IELTS Band 7 in all modules.



raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> I gave my PTE yesterday and surprised that I got the results today mrng..
> 
> Here are my scores
> ...


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I guess your query is answered by our helpful fellow forum members.

Nonetheless; I know this thread is growing day by day so are the pages in the thread. 

But, if you could spend some time and read through this thread you will get tons an tons of information about PTE-A.

I would say its worth investing.    



TanuPatel said:


> Hi..I wanted to know about the online resources available for PTE-A..also pls recommned any books which I can buy online?


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> I gave my PTE yesterday and surprised that I got the results today mrng..
> 
> Here are my scores
> ...


Hi Mate, Congrats for good results...
Yep, you can apply for 189 visa type - minimum points are 60. 

BR// NAGA..


----------



## raj.aries81 (May 6, 2014)

atmahesh said:


> congrats,
> 
> Yeah you can apply for 189. Please share writing essay topic and if you remember any short questions or graph in speaking section. Cheers, Atul



Hi All,

I would like to thank everyone on this forum for answering my questions and for keeping up my confidence. I would like to share my experience.

*Pre-Test Formalities*

As soon as I entered, Test administrator asked me to provide my Passport, this is the only acceptable ID proof so please make sure you carry it. They have taken the signature and both left and right palm prints. Nothing is allowed inside including the wrist watch , except the Passport and locker key. As a part the security check, I was asked to show my pockets, palms and sleeves. There were around 8 other guys waiting to take the test.I kept on practicing the self-intro which is the first task. Though it is not scored section, I thought if would be good start to keep my confidence levels high for the subsequent modules.

Just like any other exam, Test admins briefed us about the Do's and Don'ts and escorted us into a small room where I was given an erasable book and a pen, make sure the pen is working fine. I had some issues with that, I had to scribble it a lot before it starts to write.

I was alloted my seat. The test taking area resembling an Internet Cafe, it was clean and comfy enough. Please remember that the complete exam is A/V monitored. Fellow test takers would be setting next to each other. However, this should not be a concern as everyone would be focusing on their own test. Center Admins will logon with their IDs and everyone will start their tests at the almost sametime. The microphones were of good quality and capable of recording the voice effectively.

During the Test

*Speaking -*
The much awaited test began and I was trying to make myself comfortable. I completed the self intro.Reading passages, repeat sentences & answer short questions were not too tough but tried to keep my focus to understand the different accents.Couple of graphs were manageable, while 1-2 were slightly complex, retell lectures also needs some practice, I think I didn't do well in those sections, pbly it screwed up my speaking score.In graphs, I tried to highlight the key trends, highest and lowest points/values. Please keep in mind that microphone closes and screen advances automatically to next question if a 3 secs pause is detected hence whenever I fell short of words, I tried to fill the gaps with umm...hmm..but ensured there are not many. 

*Writing -*
For Summarize written text, I highlighted the key idea as per the instructions. For essays, I tried to keep it to 200-250.One essay was about "Imitating celebrities in sports and movies is good or bad." and another one is on "Any recent Invention that you think proved beneficial or detrimental to society". I completed the essays in 18-19 mins and allotted 1 min to skim through the essays to recheck the 
spellings and punctuations.

*Reading -*
Reading was OK. For Fill in the blanks and Multiple/Single choice selections, I stuck to the context and the main theme of the passage whenever in confusion. Paragraph reordering was not too tough, look out for "This","That" and order of the Years to reorder the jumbled paragraphs.

*Listening - *
I wrote 50-60 words for Summarize passages and tried to adhere to punctuations.For fill in the blanks kept my focus on listening to the passages and wrote the missing words in the notes then typed it. For Highlighting the correct summary, I didn't go through the option while listening, just listened to the passage and then answered the questions. For Highlight the incorrect words, the speaking pace was too fast and just followed the narrator and moved the cursor accordingly.


Thanks 
Raj


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

paulvarghese said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> As per my understanding, its not the case as such. For this question type we get +1 for correct answers and -1 for incorrect ones.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul
Its incorrect. Check score guide which confirms that minimum is 0 not -2.

Thanks


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

TanuPatel said:


> Hi..I wanted to know about the online resources available for PTE-A..also pls recommned any books which I can buy online?


Hi

YOu can check my previous posts. I listed all free and paid sources.

Thanks


----------



## umami (Jan 13, 2015)

Aaaand I scored 77/72/62/75 listening/reading/speaking/writing this time compared to 72/90/59/76 a week ago. 

I need 79 in each module ... and seem to not being able to achieve this... I get 7.5 in speaking in IELTs...
so I don't think my problem with speaking is fundamental, it seems I'm not able to perform well in oral fluency when I need to speak about graphs and have a problem with re-telling a lecture.

I tried to practice as much as I can during this week... but it didn't seem to work really. Please suggest any advice ... I would also highly appreciate a quick skype talk with anyone who scored 80 and above in speaking!!!

Also, are there any tutors who specialize on PTE-A?


----------



## ILY (Jan 14, 2015)

umami said:


> Aaaand I scored 77/72/62/75 listening/reading/speaking/writing this time compared to 72/90/59/76 a week ago.
> 
> I need 79 in each module ... and seem to not being able to achieve this... I get 7.5 in speaking in IELTs...
> so I don't think my problem with speaking is fundamental, it seems I'm not able to perform well in oral fluency when I need to speak about graphs and have a problem with re-telling a lecture.
> ...



Hi

Focus on practicing each Q of speaking one by one. Having short of time you can practice each Q or 2 in a day.

1. For Read Aloud

Download English Newspaper
Read aloud English Newspaper
Record your voice during reading
Listen to recording
Highlight the mistakes in reading paper

2. For Repeat Sentence & Re-Tell Lecture Practice

Listen to BBC-Radio 4	
Download Audio file/or listen online	
Listen for 1 minute	
Repeat the same and record it	
Play recording and compare it to the actual audio/video	

3. For Describe Image

Take all IELTS Academic material related to Images/graphs
Image/graph description Qs
Develop a script for Graphs & images
record your explanation
listen to recording and compare it with the written answer in the IELTS
Click this link for practice:
IELTS Exam Preparation - Academic Writing Task 1


4. For Answer Short Qs

Find short English Questions from Google and practice

Best of Luck


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

umami said:


> Aaaand I scored 77/72/62/75 listening/reading/speaking/writing this time compared to 72/90/59/76 a week ago.
> 
> I need 79 in each module ... and seem to not being able to achieve this... I get 7.5 in speaking in IELTs...
> so I don't think my problem with speaking is fundamental, it seems I'm not able to perform well in oral fluency when I need to speak about graphs and have a problem with re-telling a lecture.
> ...


umami,
So your reading score went down form 90 to 72? That doesn't make any sense! Also, how did you score on other parts of IELTS?


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you guys think pte is turning a bit like ielts? 
Holding one section marks, i heard its computer based and gave me very good results but might be some level administrated by human? What you think?

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

umami said:


> Aaaand I scored 77/72/62/75 listening/reading/speaking/writing this time compared to 72/90/59/76 a week ago.
> 
> I need 79 in each module ... and seem to not being able to achieve this... I get 7.5 in speaking in IELTs...
> so I don't think my problem with speaking is fundamental, it seems I'm not able to perform well in oral fluency when I need to speak about graphs and have a problem with re-telling a lecture.
> ...


Yea, your reading score does not make sense! it shud nt have decreased that much!


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi,
> Appeared for my PTE-A exam yesterday.
> Not a good experience overall
> 
> ...


I just cannot believe it !!!!!
I got my PTE scores today, and I think I underestimated them earlier 
L: 74
R: 87
S: 87
W: 77

Enabling:
Grammar: 65
Oral Fluency: 68
Pronunciation: 84
Spelling: 77
Vocabulary: 83
Written Discourse: 90 

I am feeling greedy now , not sure if I will try to get 79 each section to get 20 points (actually my 4 years were not counted by ACS for insufficient docs, though I had, but they did not ask for it, and sent me the letter, so did not get employment points)
Thanks for the support you guys 

Thanks,
Nitin Patel


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> I just cannot believe it !!!!!
> I got my PTE scores today, and I think I underestimated them earlier
> L: 74
> R: 87
> ...



I'd say give it at least one more try. You're only 2 points shy on writing, and without the technical problem, you probably would've scored 79+ on listening. 
Also, for our reference, what was your IELTS score? I suppose you've taken it at least once for the ACS assessment?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

motoja said:


> I'd say give it at least one more try. You're only 2 points shy on writing, and without the technical problem, you probably would've scored 79+ on listening.
> Also, for our reference, what was your IELTS score? I suppose you've taken it at least once for the ACS assessment?


Thanks Motoja,
I will think about giving another try for sure 

Finally I have update my signature, You can see my IELTS score there.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## pratsi90 (Sep 17, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> I just cannot believe it !!!!!
> I got my PTE scores today, and I think I underestimated them earlier
> L: 74
> R: 87
> ...



Dear Nitin,

Congratulation for your result... Have you given any practice test, if yes how much you scored ?

I would also suggest that you definitely go for 79 each by seeing your result.

Good Luck..

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## rs_99 (Jan 7, 2014)

*Scoring doubts*

Folks, 
I had some questions on scoring, if anyone can comment plz

-> 
does anyone know how the overall score is calculated? It's not an average of anything (either 4 main sections or enabling skills or anything)
not that it matters, but I was just curious

-> 
Multiple choice - Choose multiple answers : I think there were many posts on this. So I am going with understanding that -ve marking is there, but minimum score is 0

-> 
some categories/questions that test more than one abilities
e.g. Listening/Speaking - say, repeat sentence in Speaking section. 
Here, if one say, misses/omits few words, will points be deducted from both Speaking and Listening? 

-> 
Summarize Text - the word limit is 5-75 words, right?
I think have seen model/sample answers of just 25-30 words.. 
Is that ok? 
Does one have additional benefit of trying to go as near as 70-75 words? 

Thanks


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> I just cannot believe it !!!!!
> I got my PTE scores today, and I think I underestimated them earlier
> L: 74
> R: 87
> ...


Congrats mate, abt the speaking part, how confident were u in describing images and lectures?


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

akrish said:


> Congrats mate, abt the speaking part, how confident were u in describing images and lectures?


Frankly speaking, I was not at all confident of such good scores.
You can see my earlier post about the problems I faced during the exam.

Just try to speak complete grammatical sentences, do not hesitate much, do not think about "wrong ideas or different ideas than topic", try to be grammatically correct with less hesitation.
Personally, I feel, content is less important (obviously, the topic-speech should not be like East-West, opposite). Focus on delivery, and you will score great.

I gave IELTS
L-9, W-7, R-7, S-6. (I have always known that I am a bad speaker when it comes to an audience, but it was easy here as I was talking to a computer )

All the best.
Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

pratsi90 said:


> Dear Nitin,
> 
> Congratulation for your result... Have you given any practice test, if yes how much you scored ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Rohit. I will think about another try sure.
I started PTE-A prep on 17th Jan.
Gave PTE-A Score Practice Test A on 27th Jan, and main exam on 30th Jan. 

Practice Test A score:

Overall: 67
Listening: 70
Reading: 66
Speaking: 62
Writing: 68

Enabling:
Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 39
Pronounciation: 41
Spelling: 55
Vocabulary: 79
Written discou: 79

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi rs_99, please find my answers below:



rs_99 said:


> Folks,
> I had some questions on scoring, if anyone can comment plz
> 
> ->
> ...


----------



## frank16 (Mar 16, 2014)

I took the test in this evening, and got the result tonight, just after 10hrs. Unfortunately, I didn't achieve the expected score, which is 79 or above in each section. My score is 75, 77, 65, 77 (L, R, S, W) and the enabling skills are Grammar: 85, Oral Fluency: 54, Pronunciation: 66, Spelling: 78, Vocab: 75 and Written Discourse:90. 
In fact, this is the first time I took PTE test, and I only had intensive preparation for about 2 weeks. I read most of the posts in this forum and follow the guidelines and yeah, practised test A & B, and Macmillan. Yeah, the result is not what I wanted but it is what I unexpected! After I sat for the test, I feel awful. I was sure I messed up in the speaking section by missing some "repeat sentence" and of course, in both "describe image" and "retell lecture". However, surprisingly, the result is not as bad as I imagined. There is still a hope! I am retrying again in next month, and this time, by learning from previous mistakes!
Just sharing my experience to motivate all of those who are in the same boat as me. Don't give up!
(FYI, I took IELTS 4 times - 1st in 2010 (Academic): L8.5, R8, W7.5, S8, 2nd in 2013 (General): L8.5, R7.5, W7, S7, 3rd in 2014 (G): L8.5, R8.5, W7, S5,5, and 4th in 2014 after 4months: L8, R8, W7, S7.5).
Not showing off, but just sharing my scores for you to estimate your own result. One last thing, PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT! FIGHTING!


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> I just cannot believe it !!!!!
> I got my PTE scores today, and I think I underestimated them earlier
> L: 74
> R: 87
> ...



Hi Nitin,

Congratulations for such a great result.

Sure you can try for 79+ and All the best for it.

Any advice for the test ??? I have an exam on 6th Feb.

Thanks


----------



## zirzinc13 (Feb 3, 2015)

nonee17 said:


> Thanks for the info thomas !


that's great


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Nitin, Congratulations for such a great result. Sure you can try for 79+ and All the best for it. Any advice for the test ??? I have an exam on 6th Feb. Thanks


 hey kriti, congrats!! Have u tried ielts before. I got 6.5 in ielts and now people are suggesting me go for pte.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

How it is different from ielts as far as writing is concerned. I m weak in writing and i got suggestion that i should go for pte .


----------



## Glance (May 10, 2014)

raj.aries81 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to thank everyone on this forum for answering my questions and for keeping up my confidence. I would like to share my experience.
> 
> ...


Excellent. ... very nice......its too eloborative... useful....


----------



## akashia (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

I've been practising for the PTE reading section, and wow, there are A LOT OF WORDS that I have never heard of...
Is there like a list of word I can memorise in preparation of the test?
Geez, I don't even think my Australian friends will be able to collect decent marks from this kind of English test!


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Congratulations for such a great result.
> 
> ...


Hi Kriti,
Thanks a lot 
But what suggestions can I give, I am myself surprised at my scores 
Any ways, you can refer to my earlier post, where I have written my experience and the things I/All could have done in each section.

Overall, I will definitely say that the exam is much easier than the Scored Practice Test, at least with my scores (considering difficulties I faced).
Especially in speaking, just try to speak complete sentences and without hesitation. Oral fluency and grammar will take you through.

Be confident, you will feel distracted, ignore the other test takers and traffic noise (if it's there ). If by any chance, you face any technical hitch, immediately raise your hand and call the test admin, and do not panic (it's easy to say, as I panicked slightly )

Let me know if you need any more info.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

akashia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been practising for the PTE reading section, and wow, there are A LOT OF WORDS that I have never heard of...
> Is there like a list of word I can memorise in preparation of the test?
> Geez, I don't even think my Australian friends will be able to collect decent marks from this kind of English test!


I am afraid, there might not be a sort of list like that 
Its our luck what words we face in the reading section.
I knew I cannot increase by vocabulary in 2 weeks, so i did not try to learn new words.
You just have to trust your existing knowledge and intuition in choosing the correct word.
Actually one suggestion.
Check for correct collocations.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

*Collocations for Writing and Speaking*

Hi,
Here are some collocaitons that I listed while preparing, I hope this will help you guys, you can add more and share them here.

Collocations are certain sequence of words that are spoken/written often:

*COLLOCATIONS*
Claim to, fun of, put forward, population growth, crucial to, runs in families, brain function, significant number, fact of life, distinct types, strictly speaking, considerable skill, the essentials of life, in harmony with, admit to + -ing, there's no getting away from, serve the purpose, regarded as, public performance, covered with, mistaken for, described as, respond to, known as, 

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> hey kriti, congrats!! Have u tried ielts before. I got 6.5 in ielts and now people are suggesting me go for pte.


Hi There,

Yes I have tried IELTS twice and every time I have missed in writing (6 and 6.5) however I got 8 in other 3 modules every time (IELTS is a scam, controlled by greedy people) I COULD NOT BELIEVE MY SCORES IN WRITING(ONLY 6, 6.5:mad), IELTS is waste of money and time.

As far as PTE is concerned I would also suggest you to try this test as many people have achieved their desired scores. I am also in the list, have an exam on 6th Feb.

Please check the other posts under this thread for practice material.

All the Best

Thanks


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Kriti,
> Thanks a lot
> But what suggestions can I give, I am myself surprised at my scores
> Any ways, you can refer to my earlier post, where I have written my experience and the things I/All could have done in each section.
> ...


Hi Nitin,

Thanks I am practicing from Macmillan's book and online practice tests. Anyway only 2 days left for the test.

I think I will also be able to get good score.

This thread is awesome, have a lot of info about test.

Thanks


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi There, Yes I have tried IELTS twice and every time I have missed in writing (6 and 6.5) however I got 8 in other 3 modules every time (IELTS is a scam, controlled by greedy people) I COULD NOT BELIEVE MY SCORES IN WRITING(ONLY 6, 6.5:mad), IELTS is waste of money and time. As far as PTE is concerned I would also suggest you to try this test as many people have achieved their desired scores. I am also in the list, have an exam on 6th Feb. Please check the other posts under this thread for practice material. All the Best  Thanks


 is this test valid for immigration / pr under section 189. I know there are gt and academic in ielts but here it is just academic. I need to give test for immigration.


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> is this test valid for immigration / pr under section 189. I know there are gt and academic in ielts but here it is just academic. I need to give test for immigration.


Yest it is, it was introduced in Australia for immigration purposes in Nov 2014.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Yest it is, it was introduced in Australia for immigration purposes in Nov 2014.


 i sent my assesment through ielts score card. Will it be any problem if i apply my visa with pte later??


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Thanks I am practicing from Macmillan's book and online practice tests. Anyway only 2 days left for the test.
> 
> ...


All the Best Kriti. I am sure you will do very good. 
BTW have you given scored practice test A or B?

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## pdhadhal (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello Guys 
I am just curious and nervous about my result of PTE exam I took yesterday. Pearson Website status show “taken - Scores reportable” however when I open report PDF file it doesn’t have any data. It is just blank report file. 

Is anyone experienced similar issue? It seems that my result is delayed. 
I have not connected to Pearson support because official site state “it may take 5 days to get result. “


----------



## Shamini (Feb 4, 2015)

I got 6.5 in IELTS and planning to give PTE by Feb end. 
I have practiced PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus. I am finding reading section difficult as there are many words that I have never heard of...
How is " Macmillan's book"?


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Shamini said:


> I got 6.5 in IELTS and planning to give PTE by Feb end. I have practiced PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus. I am finding reading section difficult as there are many words that I have never heard of... How is " Macmillan's book"?


 i just recently gave ielts. How much time it takes to get grip on pte for me??


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> i just recently gave ielts. How much time it takes to get grip on pte for me??


I gave IELTS in Apr-2014, then I gave PTE on 30th Jan 2015.
I prepared for 2 weeks with 3-4 hrs daily for PTE.
It depends on how confident are u with preparation.
You might take less or more.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

sood2gagan said:


> i sent my assesment through ielts score card. Will it be any problem if i apply my visa with pte later??



Hi,

You said assessment, which assessment you are talking about???
Which visa you are trying to apply for?


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Shamini said:


> I got 6.5 in IELTS and planning to give PTE by Feb end.
> I have practiced PTE Academic Practice Tests Plus. I am finding reading section difficult as there are many words that I have never heard of...
> How is " Macmillan's book"?


Hi Shamini,

I have also prepared from Macmillan's book, there are quite a few words which were new for me too but so far I have heard from the test takers that real exam is bit easier than the books and practice tests.

Not sure though. 

Have you tried practice test A or B?

Thanks


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> All the Best Kriti. I am sure you will do very good.
> BTW have you given scored practice test A or B?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Hi Nitin,

Yes I have given Practice test A and honestly I am not happy with the scores I from that test.
I have missed 5-6 questions and was not familiar with the test format and it was difficult.

My score was

Listening- 64  
Reading- 60 
Speaking- 63  
Writing - 70 

I have not tried Test B but have been practicing since 2 weeks. I don't know how the real exam going to be like(easier than practice test or difficult):fingerscrossed: 
Have an exam on 6th feb

I am preparing for 79+ in each section

Thanks


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> All the Best Kriti. I am sure you will do very good.
> BTW have you given scored practice test A or B?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Hi Nitin,

Quick questions- do we have enough time in listening and writing section when we do fill in the blanks , can I write on the board first and then quickly do it on screen. ( filling missing word in the blank space while listening to the recording section)
I am panicking about this section.

Thanks


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi, You said assessment, which assessment you are talking about??? Which visa you are trying to apply for?


 I m talking about the msa assessment for skill migrants. As i m an engineer it has to be done by engineers australia. I want to apply for pr under section 189.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

I went to pte center and they assured i could score 65 each easily. Feeling confident. Will book two exams with a gap of 10 day so that i wont loose my grip on preparation in case i failed the first attempt.


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Quick questions- do we have enough time in listening and writing section when we do fill in the blanks , can I write on the board first and then quickly do it on screen. ( filling missing word in the blank space while listening to the recording section)
> I am panicking about this section.
> ...


Hi Kriti,
Initially while practising, I wrote in notepad, and then typed on screen. But then I realized that this wud waste some time, and moreover, there is enough time to write.
Follow this:
1. Keep cursor in 1st blank.
2. Keep your fingers on keyboard
3. As soon as the audio approaches the blank, start typing fast (practice for this), do not worry about spelling at this moment.
4. Once you have filled all the blanks, correct ur spelling mistakes (if any).
5. To make sure, also check whether the word fits grammatically {in case u did not hear properly} (for e.g. past, present, future, singular, plural, ec.)
6. Finally, in worst case, if a word is missed, make a guess.

I hope this helps.
Its your choice which method to choose, but if u practice typing fast, I believe, u will like this approach of typing while hearing.

Let me know if you need any more help.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Kriti,
> Initially while practising, I wrote in notepad, and then typed on screen. But then I realized that this wud waste some time, and moreover, there is enough time to write.
> Follow this:
> 1. Keep cursor in 1st blank.
> ...


One more important point. To save time, instead of traversing from one blank to another using mouse cursor, use "TAB" key on keyboard instead. It will same some precious microseconds


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

sood2gagan said:


> I went to pte center and they assured i could score 65 each easily. Feeling confident. Will book two exams with a gap of 10 day so that i wont loose my grip on preparation in case i failed the first attempt.


Just a suggestion.
No need of booking 2 exams and wasting 10000 bucks.
The result would be out the next day.
And if you get your desired score in the first exam your money would be wasted.
But if you don't get the desired score you can book exam 3 days in advance.

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi Nitin,
> 
> Quick questions- do we have enough time in listening and writing section when we do fill in the blanks , can I write on the board first and then quickly do it on screen. ( filling missing word in the blank space while listening to the recording section)
> I am panicking about this section.
> ...


Hi, 
No need to panic. Be cool.
Only then you would succeed in this test of nerves.
Stick to the basics.
Write down the answers on the paper and then transfer to the computer at the end of each section. This is what i did.
Don't hurry and worry as you may falter.
There is enough time for each activity in the test.
Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Hi,

I got my PTE results.
L:63
R:56
S:60
W:67

I wrote Ielts twice. In ielts i got 7 in listening, 6 in reading and 6.5 in writing and speaking. 

Friends please let me know in what way I should practice PTE, as pte doesn't have practice papers like ielts?


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my PTE results.
> L:63
> ...


It has at www.ptepractice.com
Did you take the test boosters ?

If you need training classes you can search at 
PTE Academic Test Preparation Courses

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## zirzinc13 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thanks bro


----------



## zirzinc13 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Cool*



funkyzoom said:


> Hello people! I'm happy to share the good news with you! My target was 79/90 in each section, and the following are my scores:-
> 
> Listening - 89
> Reading - 82
> ...


Cool


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

gurumurthal said:


> Just a suggestion. No need of booking 2 exams and wasting 10000 bucks. The result would be out the next day. And if you get your desired score in the first exam your money would be wasted. But if you don't get the desired score you can book exam 3 days in advance. Regards Gurpreet


 really!! Its not like 3 months period as we see ielts??


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

I searched a bit and find that pte had two websites one is pte general and another is pte academic. However they just need pte academic for now. Does anyone know why??


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my PTE results.
> L:63
> ...


Hi there,

Try the links below for practice material

Offline Practice Tests: 1 Test (S,W,R,L) - available on PTE 
Preparation - Pearson


Exam English
PTE Academic - information about the exam and links to free practice tests

TCY Online:
PTE practice tests for Reading, listening, speaking and writing | Top Rated Tests - Page 1

Longman:
PearsonELT.com Exams Place: PTE Academic


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> One more important point. To save time, instead of traversing from one blank to another using mouse cursor, use "TAB" key on keyboard instead. It will same some precious microseconds


Thanks Nitin


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

gurumurthal said:


> Hi,
> No need to panic. Be cool.
> Only then you would succeed in this test of nerves.
> Stick to the basics.
> ...


Thanks Gurpreet

Will soon share my scores.


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Try the links below for practice material
> 
> ...



Thank you kriti. Will practice them. I need all 65's. I don't know will i be able to score with in a month. I am going to book my PTE exam in march 1st week.


----------



## Yasheshi (Feb 5, 2015)

*PTE A Writing*

Hello All,

I have given IELTS multiple times but couldn't score required bands in IELTS. I need 7 in each but always get 6.5 in writing. 

My lawyer asked me to take PTE A. Would it be worth to give a try ?? or should I continue with IELTS??

Writing was my problem in Ielts and I just had a quick look if writing section in PTE A and I am worried about writing an essay. Sometimes 40 minutes was not enough to write a good essay in IELTS, would 20 minutes will be enough to write essay in PTE A? 

Please advice me and suggest me what should I do ?


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

Yasheshi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have given IELTS multiple times but couldn't score required bands in IELTS. I need 7 in each but always get 6.5 in writing.
> 
> ...


From my experience, IELTS is easier than PTE Academic, however the scoring is very subjective. Once I scored 8 in writing and 7.5 in speaking and after two months I scored 7 in writing and 6.5 speaking. Instead of my results getting better, they got worse!


----------



## Yasheshi (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi Akrish,

I know and I do have experienced same thing, but I have read in this thread that many of them have achieved higher score in writing. I am confused which one I should go for


----------



## ashley_lls (Feb 5, 2015)

*PTE help*

Hi,

Can someone email me some material on PTE to

Thank you! appreciate that


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Yasheshi said:


> Writing was my problem in Ielts





Yasheshi said:


> but I have read in this thread that many of them have achieved higher score in writing. I am confused which one I should go for


Sounds like you already have the answer to your own question!


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> Thank you kriti. Will practice them. I need all 65's. I don't know will i be able to score with in a month. I am going to book my PTE exam in march 1st week.[/QUOTE
> 
> Practice makes perfect
> 
> ...


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

Srilatha said:


> Thank you kriti. Will practice them. I need all 65's. I don't know will i be able to score with in a month. I am going to book my PTE exam in march 1st week.


Have you tried IELTS? How did you score?


----------



## Srilatha (May 16, 2013)

Kriti2015 said:


> Have you tried IELTS? How did you score?


I attempted twice in IELTS and in both the times i scored 7 in listening 6 in reading 6.5 in speaking and writing


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

I think you cannot book two exams. Pearson website does not allow booking of an exam when an exam is already open.


----------



## dhivyasuresh (Dec 1, 2014)

sood2gagan said:


> I went to pte center and they assured i could score 65 each easily. Feeling confident. Will book two exams with a gap of 10 day so that i wont loose my grip on preparation in case i failed the first attempt.


 I think you cannot book two exams. Pearson website does not allow booking of an exam when an exam is already open.


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys,

Got my PTE-A results: 75 75 75 76(Writing).

I am trying to get all above 79, I felt like I'm missing some important tricks/methods during the exam process.

*Anyone who achieved 79+, would you please mind sharing some advices on how to improve the scores?*

For those of you who are trying to get above 65 - keep practicing then you will find how easy it is.

I strongly suggest IELTS band 6.5 crowd to practice at least 30 hours before the PTE-A (this is what i did).

Any questions re the exam, in-boxing me and I'll be happy to help you as much as I can.

All the best guys, and thanks.


----------



## sood2gagan (Dec 28, 2014)

dhivyasuresh said:


> I think you cannot book two exams. Pearson website does not allow booking of an exam when an exam is already open.


 thanks will confirm with them.


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

imanust said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my PTE-A results: 75 75 75 76(Writing).
> 
> ...


What were your IELTS scores?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Because Oz Dept of Imm accepts only PTE-Academic scores for PR process. 

PTE-G is not considered



sood2gagan said:


> I searched a bit and find that pte had two websites one is pte general and another is pte academic. However they just need pte academic for now. Does anyone know why??


----------



## kumargaurav29 (Dec 16, 2014)

imanust said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my PTE-A results: 75 75 75 76(Writing).
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have given the PTE-A on 30th Jan, and just missed my speaking score by 2 marks, have got 63.
Now I have booked next exam on 17th March in Pune.
Could you please share your preparation strategy, I need 65 in all and you can see my IELTS and PTE result in my signature.

Thanks,
Gaurav


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi,

Can someone email me some material on PTE to [emailom[/email]

Thank you! appreciate that


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone email me some material on PTE to [email[/email]
> 
> Thank you! appreciate that


I will do what I have


----------



## imanust (Jan 10, 2015)

kumargaurav29 said:


> Hi,
> I have given the PTE-A on 30th Jan, and just missed my speaking score by 2 marks, have got 63.
> Now I have booked next exam on 17th March in Pune.
> Could you please share your preparation strategy, I need 65 in all and you can see my IELTS and PTE result in my signature.
> ...


Hi, your Speaking score for IELTS is quite decent.

I didn't get a very high score in speaking for PTE-A, but relatively speaking about some of my experiences might be potentially helpful for you?

I have noticed that the computer is quite machine-like, saying that you can speak pure awesome English you still won't get a good score if you don't do it like a machine.

To be more specific:

Retell lectures - doesn't need to provide much of the unnecessary or even necessary details, but do remember you need to strictly follow the orders of how the lecture's recordings do it. Computer says 123 is awesome you can't say 321 is awesome even it's logically correct.

Describe images - just be fluent, don't correct yourself, don't stop, just be fluent and provide anything related to the graph.

Hope it helps - 

Remember, the computer algorithms are testing you - not humans - forget about impressing anyone, focusing on the fluency and vocabulary.


----------



## SoAus (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi guys!

I did my 2nd Pte academic attempt yesterday and I received the results today.
Below are my results, but first I would like to share with you the conditions in which I did the test, and maybe help some of you in building a NOT TO DO list 

Between my 1st and my 2nd attempt, I studied a lot, probably too much (especially grammar and voc these last days) even the day before the exam. I would say approximately 6 hours a day. I did the 4 tests of the MacMillian book, the 2 mock tests on PTE website, and also I downloaded an app on my iphone to listen the BBC radio. So, my suggestion is: ok you need to practice, but not too much, and especially not during the 3 days before the real exam.
The night before the test I didn't sleep properly (was almost a nightmare), I was just too stressed, and when I woke up for the test, I already knew how awfulllll will be my exam! So here, my suggestion is maybe, take some kind of Homeopathic pills (with plants only) to have a good sleep and to be in good conditions the day of the exam.

During the exam, I haven't been able to focus on the Listening questions (repeat sentences, re tell lecture, summarize spoken text), really too tired to catch the words!
Also, I didn't manage my time properly for the Writing (not sure that I reached more than 200 words for the essay number 2) and Listening (I ran out of time for the section 'write from dictation' so I did not answer any of the 3 questions). 
For the Listening, usually I don't have trouble for that section, I guess I was too confident or tired and I took too much time to answer the first questions. The fact is, when you realize that you are running out of time in the middle of the Listening, you cannot 'skip' the questions, I mean you cannot try to answer quickly and clic 'next'. Why? Because you have to wait until the end of the prompt before to be allowed to clic 'next'... And I didn't really realize that before.

So here are my dreadful results:

Mock test A (mid january): 63, 63, 66, 63 (L, R, S, W)
Real test 1st attempt (mid january): 65, 59, 51, 72

Study, practice, study, practice, ...

Mock test B (feb): 65, 61, 70, 63
>> Real test 2nd attempt (feb): 50, 72, 63, 50

Topic of the 2 essays:
How celebrities influence in a good or bad way teenagers?
Do you think that formal written examinations are a good way to assess knowledge at school?

One short question that I remember:
What does A.S.A.P. means? As soon as possible

In my opinion, if you want to manage properly that exam, you need to manage your time, and this requires to be RELAX. 
The 2nd point is to be very familiar with the format of the exam, and to be aware that you can not go back to the previous questions, once it's done, it's done. Work on your adaptability and accept the fact that you will not have the control during the exam, the machine will have it: if you don't like a question you can not go next or back, unlike we used to with IELTS. 
Also, don't study the days before the test, you will need a lot of energy and attention during the exam, and I think most of us underestimate that point.


I hope this will helps some of you, and myself


----------



## zirzinc13 (Feb 3, 2015)

*hi*

I also need to achieve a score of 50 in all sections (which includes enabling skills) and an overall score of 55. I'm having trouble with speaking part particularly in describe image and re-tell lecture. Though having a lot of materials and kept on practicing everyday I still have some lag period and stutter most of the time but when I expose myself and talks with the native speaker, I don't find it difficult and talks with them smoothly. Hope things will turn out well so that I can proceed on reviewing with my NCLEX.


----------



## RogerQ (Jan 12, 2015)

*Describe image and retell lecture*

Hi Guys,

I had a question about describe image and retell lecture sections:

Since these sections are timed but the timer is not displayed, instead a seeking bar showing recording extent is given, how should we time our response. 

a} For example, is it a must to complete a sentence when recording completes, in order to get a good score ? Is it ok if our last sentence is incomplete when the recording completes ?

b} Or, should we stop when the recording reaches almost the end and we know that last sentence might not complete, thus leaving a few seconds unutilized ?

Which is the better option ?

Thank you.


----------



## Alfar (Aug 6, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> I will do what I have


Hi Many, please email me as well at: [email[/email]

Thanks


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Alfar said:


> Hi Many, please email me as well at: [emaill.com[/email]
> 
> Thanks


Guys,

Shared to each of you the materials I have with link of offline tests,

Kindly do respect the forum rules and don't mention your mail id in the forums,

Kindly PM for any correspondence,

Thanks for understanding,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello members,
I have a query,if u can guide me through?
I gave ielts 3 times and my scores were
IELTS 1 LRWS 8.5/8/6.5/7
IELTS 2 LRWS 8/8/7/6.5
IELTS 3 LRWS 8.5/7.5/6.5/7.5

I need 7 each but unable to achieve the required score so I looked at this post and thinking about giving PTE-A a try but I dont know anything about this test.
So m confused whether i can crack this PTE and how nd where to prepare and on average how much preparation is needed
I need 65 each


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members,
> I have a query,if u can guide me through?
> I gave ielts 3 times and my scores were
> IELTS 1 LRWS 8.5/8/6.5/7
> ...


Given your IELTS scores, you have a pretty good chance. Just familiarize yourself with the question types first.


----------



## Storm94k (Jan 5, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> Hello members,
> I have a query,if u can guide me through?
> I gave ielts 3 times and my scores were
> IELTS 1 LRWS 8.5/8/6.5/7
> ...




Same score me and my friend had,i will be clear and straight with you. 

Book and give pte as soon as u can, just prepare and u will be laughing

Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Storm94k said:


> Same score me and my friend had,i will be clear and straight with you.
> 
> Book and give pte as soon as u can, just prepare and u will be laughing
> 
> Eoi lodged 29/12/2014 with 60 points, pte 72,77,90,88 got invite 9/1/2014 CO:? Grant:?


If you dont mind, can you elaborate on your scores? Which one is reading, listening, etc. And how did you score on IELTS?
Just for our reference.


----------



## hi2guru (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Kriti,

How was ur exam experience today?
Can you share the essay, short answer questions that you remember please.




Kriti2015 said:


> I have an exam on 6th Feb.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

I got 6.5 in writing although i was very confident of securing atleast 7 so now im very confused whether to go for re-evaluation or try PTE
Any suggestions plz


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I got 6.5 in writing although i was very confident of securing atleast 7 so now im very confused whether to go for re-evaluation or try PTE
> Any suggestions plz


Mate,

Try for PTE as I am in same situation and thinking to reattempt PTE A


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

mehul.dalki said:


> Mate,
> 
> Try for PTE as I am in same situation and thinking to reattempt PTE A


HI Mehul,

can u please PM the PTE A material. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

mike_0707 said:


> HI Mehul,
> 
> can u please PM the PTE A material. Thanks in Advance.


Sure Mike,

Like to provide, PM your mail id

All the best,

regards,

Mehul


----------



## gurumurthal (Oct 7, 2013)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> I got 6.5 in writing although i was very confident of securing atleast 7 so now im very confused whether to go for re-evaluation or try PTE
> Any suggestions plz


Go for PTE beyond any doubt.
See my signature.
If i can why don't you.

Regards
Gurpreet


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

hi2guru said:


> Hi Kriti,
> 
> How was ur exam experience today?
> Can you share the essay, short answer questions that you remember please.


Hello to everyone, 

I had the exam yesterday, would like to share some questions.

Sorry I was busy with the exam.

Well I think all sections were ok except Reading (I felt i was running out of time, too much to read).

Writing Essay 1: Information revolution has changed the ways of mass communication and had some negative and positive effects on individuals lives as well as on society. To what extent you are agree or disagree
(something like that)

Essay 2: Learning a new language at an early age is helpful for children. Is it more positive for their future aspect or have some adverse effects. Agree, disagree, give examples from your experience.

Short Answer Questions:- 

1. What do you call an equipment we use to look at stars? 
I answered: - Telescope

2. What is the chemical name of Gold? Choices: Mg, Au, O2
I answered: - Au

3. How much is the 3 quarters of 100%
I answered: - 75%%

4. Image question: An image appeared on screen where people were dressed in graduation ceremony gowns.
What is the special day as per the picture?
I answered : - Graduation Day (I thought to answer Graduation ceremony )

Don't remember anything else..

I seriously don't know How I did , m nervous as I had technical error (even after adjusting the volume level, audio was not audible) with my headphone 

Waiting for the result:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

I hope I was able to help a little

Thanks


All the best to all (people waiting for result / people going to attempt PTE)


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Hello to everyone,
> 
> I had the exam yesterday, would like to share some questions.
> 
> ...


Don't worry Kriti. I was in the same boat last Friday. Technical issues, environmental issues and what not. You will do good. All the best for ur results and let us know.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

I have booked another test on 5th march, want 79 in each section. As of now I have submitted EOI for 190 visa for Victoria state with 65 points on 6th Feb. If I get 79 in each section, I will change it to 189 category with 65 points.

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## Kriti2015 (Jan 22, 2015)

nitmanit02 said:


> Don't worry Kriti. I was in the same boat last Friday. Technical issues, environmental issues and what not. You will do good. All the best for ur results and let us know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Yeah Nitin,

Sure will let you know

Thanks mate


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

Kriti2015 said:


> Yeah Nitin,
> 
> Sure will let you know
> 
> Thanks mate


Hi Kriti, 

All the best for your desired result. 

I have one confusion, once we complete our answer during the test, can we move ahead for next que or we should wait until it completed?

thanks


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

mandy2137 said:


> Hi Kriti,
> 
> All the best for your desired result.
> 
> ...


Hi Mandy,
Once you have finished speaking, within 3 seconds, screen will say "completed" then only click next.

There is a difference between normal "completed" (utilizing the whole timeframe) and forced "completed" (Once you stop speaking, within 3 seconds, automatically it will be "completed").
But the KEY is, click "Next" only after "completed" appears on screen.
I am not sure but clicking Next before that, might not register your answer, so try safe option.

Hope this helps. 

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## motoja (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Nit,

I see you got a really good score on speaking. Somebody asked this question few pages back, but I'm not sure if it's been answered yet: In sections where you have to talk within a time limit, like in explaining a picture part, should you keep talking until the time is up with a the risk of being cut mid-sentence, or should you stop with a few seconds left on the clock?


----------



## reddytelecom478 (Feb 11, 2013)

nitmanit02 said:


> I have booked another test on 5th march, want 79 in each section. As of now I have submitted EOI for 190 visa for Victoria state with 65 points on 6th Feb. If I get 79 in each section, I will change it to 189 category with 65 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nitin


Hi Nitin,
On curiosity, you stated that filled EOI 190 visa type with 65 points, obviously you have 60 points without SS ( State Sponsorship gains 5 points), in such case you could fill EOI for independent type (189, May it takes 2 or more invitations rounds to get invitation.



BR//
NAGA..


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

nitmanit02 said:


> Hi Mandy,
> Once you have finished speaking, within 3 seconds, screen will say "completed" then only click next.
> 
> There is a difference between normal "completed" (utilizing the whole timeframe) and forced "completed" (Once you stop speaking, within 3 seconds, automatically it will be "completed").
> ...


Roger that, 

Would it be effect time management if I wait to complete the answering process in test?

thanks


----------



## nitmanit02 (Jan 19, 2014)

motoja said:


> Hi Nit,
> 
> I see you got a really good score on speaking. Somebody asked this question few pages back, but I'm not sure if it's been answered yet: In sections where you have to talk within a time limit, like in explaining a picture part, should you keep talking until the time is up with a the risk of being cut mid-sentence, or should you stop with a few seconds left on the clock?


Hi Motoja,
I strongly suggest that you finish your sentence before the time runs out.
I have mentioned in earlier posts as well, personally I felt that your sentences should be grammatically correct and complete without limited hesitations, and you will conquer the Speaking section.

If time runs out, your LAST sentence will not be marked as complete and that will affect your speaking score

Thanks,
Nitin


----------



## ambyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

GUYS,

Just got my PTE scores for what I wrote yesterday. I nailed it. 90 right through!! All Enabling were 90 as well.

I will give more details in a later post, but the sense I have is what people told. Content needs to be related but its your pronunciation, spelling and grammar and your smoothness of speech flow that needs to be good.

I know I made at least 2 mistakes, and in describe image in 2 where I was cut off in the end of 40 secs, but still got 90 in all!!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Thread closed due to posters inability to keep to forum rules


----------

